# EXCLUSIVE



## Drop'em

edit: NOTE, this topic will be deleted soon so update your bookmarks! The new topic is here: <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427388\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427388</a> 

----

Wus up Texas n the whole world, this is your boy DROP'EM. Its been official, to introduce one of the newest club in H-TOWN/BAYTOWN area. I would like to thank everyone that made this work. Alot of people know that so far it was myself and my boy REC. Well......................................................................


I would like to take the chance to say congrat. to our newest members
RACER X
SKR GIRL

As of June 3, 2007. EXCLUSIVE !!! reppin TEXAS.


----------



## ozzylowrider

The club is exclusive to Texas ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

is this topic about new members or your bike?


----------



## eric ramos

rec in 2? or wats i been meanin to ask him about that


----------



## Drop'em

This is a topic for our club to chat. Everyone is welcome here too. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2007, 08:53 PM~8035868
> *rec in 2? or wats i been meanin to ask him about that
> *


??????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 3 2007, 07:59 PM~8035921
> *This is a topic for our club to chat. Everyone is welcome here too. Feel free to ask any questions.
> *


----------



## eric ramos

going to odessa?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2007, 08:59 PM~8035925
> *??????
> *



He is EXCLUSIVE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

this is a new bike club?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 3 2007, 09:06 PM~8035979
> *this is a new bike club?
> *



YES SIR


----------



## excalibur

what a bunch of retarded questions.

the club is called EXCLUSIVE, its in texas, and drop'em, rec, and the others are in the club.

I understood it the first time I read it, whats so hard to comprehend?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 3 2007, 09:12 PM~8036007
> *what a bunch of retarded questions.
> 
> the club is called EXCLUSIVE, its in texas, and drop'em, rec, and the others are in the club.
> 
> I understood it the first time I read it, whats so hard to comprehend?
> *


I KNEW THERE WAS SMART PEOPLE OUT THERE!
Thanks EXCALIBUR


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

any pictures of your members bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

YEA, YALL SUCK!!!! PAY ATTENTION!!!!!  
























So does this mean that you guys are going to come out to California sometime in the future? :dunno:


----------



## REC

Iam put it like I am in Exclusive  
It was Drop'em and me who just wanted to star a new club and help others!We are not about being the best or number one we are about helping each other and having fun at shows 
Problemas article 
Problemas Layitlow website


----------



## eric ramos

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/problemas/ king recs bike 
one of my top favs 
drop em has big plans wat i have heard
n the rest fuck i dont kno


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 3 2007, 09:18 PM~8036047
> *any pictures of your members bike
> *


I see what i can do? Ill talk to REC if not wait till After July 22 to see pics. on here. Its a surprise, busting out for the super show in Houston


----------



## eric ramos

racer x has a frame paited by darks clean but tats it 
skr i dont kno


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 3 2007, 09:20 PM~8036058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iam put it like I am in Exclusive
> It was Drop'em and me who just wanted to star a new club and help others!We are not about  being the best or number one we are about  helping each other and  having fun at shows
> *


Theres one BIKE!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2007, 09:20 PM~8036054
> *YEA, YALL SUCK!!!! PAY ATTENTION!!!!!
> So does this mean that you guys are going to come out to California sometime in the future?  :dunno:
> *


Maybe next year car show season! I know this year we will be in Vegas.


----------



## BigTex

CONGRATS ON THE NEW CLUB. I AM SURE THERE ARE BIG THINGS TO COME FROM YOU GUYS.......SEE YA AT THE SUPERSHOW.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 4 2007, 07:07 AM~8037501
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW CLUB.  I AM SURE THERE ARE BIG THINGS TO COME FROM YOU GUYS.......SEE YA AT THE SUPERSHOW.
> *


Thank You Bro. See you there 
:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 3 2007, 09:39 PM~8035731
> *Wus up Texas n the whole world, this is your boy DROP'EM. Its been official, to introduce one of the newest club in H-TOWN/BAYTOWN area. I would like to thank everyone that made this work. Alot of people know that so far it was myself and my boy REC. Well......................................................................
> I would like to take the chance to say congrat. to our newest members
> RACER X
> SKR GIRL
> 
> As of June 3, 2007. EXCLUSIVE !!! reppin TEXAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have to be from the houston area to join? :happysad:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 4 2007, 09:49 AM~8038326
> *do you have to be from the houston area to join? :happysad:
> *


No sir wuz up


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2007, 09:22 PM~8036075
> *racer x has a frame paited by darks clean but tats it
> skr i dont kno
> *


Yeah SIC hooked him up too. The frame is nice, come out to Houston to check them all out. You wont regret there are many club down here that will be showing strong with tight bike: BAD INFLUENCES, HOUSTON STYLES, ROLLERZ ONLY, many more houston clubs. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

THEE ARTISTICS TX chap looks forward to seeing you in Odessa


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2007, 01:21 PM~8039688
> *THEE ARTISTICS TX chap looks forward to seeing you in Odessa
> *



I went to the tejano super show last year. I will be back this year.
I brought back 1st place full trike, n 2nd best of show trike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 4 2007, 03:16 PM~8039659
> *Yeah SIC hooked him up too. The frame is nice, come out to Houston to check them all out. You wont regret there are many club down here that will be showing strong with tight bike: BAD INFLUENCES, HOUSTON STYLES, ROLLERZ ONLY, many more houston clubs.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 NEVER HEARD OF EM


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 4 2007, 01:40 PM~8039778
> *:0  NEVER HEARD OF EM
> *


You are a BAD INFLUENCE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 4 2007, 03:41 PM~8039790
> *You are a BAD INFLUENCE
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS WHAT THEY TOLD ME WHEN I WANTED TO BE A SAFETY PATROL IN 5TH GRADE


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 4 2007, 01:47 PM~8039845
> *THATS WHAT THEY TOLD ME WHEN I WANTED TO BE A SAFETY PATROL IN 5TH GRADE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflm


----------



## RAY_512

CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE TO SHOW :thumbsup: ........LOOK OUT FOR MIRACLES C.C AT THE H-TOWN SHOW WE ARE TAKING ABOUT 5 OR SIX BIKES AND WE HAVE LOTS TO SHOW CAUSE WE ALL RE-DID OUR BIKES AND THEIR LOOKIN BADASS........SEE YA AT THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iced

animated








non


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 4 2007, 04:16 PM~8040842
> *animated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> non
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lokks clean man good job. NICE


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 4 2007, 03:56 PM~8040774
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE TO SHOW :thumbsup: ........LOOK OUT FOR MIRACLES C.C AT THE H-TOWN SHOW WE ARE TAKING ABOUT 5 OR SIX BIKES AND WE HAVE LOTS TO SHOW CAUSE WE ALL RE-DID OUR BIKES AND THEIR LOOKIN BADASS........SEE YA AT THE SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


iF YOU HAVE SOME radicals GOOD LUCK, IF NOT I aint hno: But good luck.

See you there


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 4 2007, 05:24 PM~8041210
> *Lokks clean man good job. NICE
> *


dat's the lowrider font


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 4 2007, 05:33 PM~8041265
> *dat's the lowrider font
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 4 2007, 01:16 PM~8039659
> *Yeah SIC hooked him up too. The frame is nice, come out to Houston to check them all out. You wont regret there are many club down here that will be showing strong with tight bike: BAD INFLUENCES, HOUSTON STYLES, ROLLERZ ONLY, many more houston clubs.
> :thumbsup:
> *


we only got one bike.. thats me..
but maybe it will be there..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2007, 07:06 PM~8041817
> *we only got one bike.. thats me..
> but maybe it will be there..
> *


FOR REALS......................... :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 4 2007, 05:59 AM~8037357
> *Maybe next year car show season! I know this year we will be in Vegas.
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 4 2007, 07:31 PM~8041970
> *FOR REALS......................... :uh:
> *


yep


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

cant waiit to c u guys bust out way to go rec


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## noe_from_texas

proud to say i'm the newest member of Exclusive Bike Club :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 5 2007, 10:18 AM~8045441
> *proud to say i'm the newest member of Exclusive Bike Club :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:
I would like to announce another member as yall can read above
NOE FROM TEXAS.

Welcome to EXCLUSIVE man. :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

thanks brotha :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

i knew that was gunna happen..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

GO GIT' EM' NOE!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 5 2007, 12:00 PM~8045682-->
> 
> 
> 
> i knew that was gunna happen..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bullspit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 5 2007, 12:11 PM~8045748
> *GO GIT' EM' NOE!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

when u asked him if anyone can join, i knew u was.. good move noe


----------



## RO-BC

not trying to start any drama or anything but what happened to nobility then are they no more or what only reason why i asked is cause i know rec was with them and now he is with you drop em wich hella tight but i was just wondering


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 5 2007, 11:33 AM~8045912
> *not trying to start any drama or anything but what happened to nobility then are they no more or what only reason why i asked is cause i know rec was with them and now he is with you drop em wich hella tight but i was just wondering
> *


He was in Nobility, like i was in LATIN CARTEL. One day we just decided to start our own and we did. I wasnt to happy were i was at anyways, so we decide to go for it. Nobility is still alive but REC droped out.


----------



## Drop'em

REC









Drop'em


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 5 2007, 10:25 AM~8045498
> *thanks brotha :biggrin:
> *


No problem, we have represent together. See you in Houston


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 5 2007, 12:25 PM~8045498
> *thanks brotha :biggrin:
> *


Damn it. LOL j/p
Congrats NOE


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE ! Hey guys when yall read this we would have just added another member. I have been talking to him since yesterday, I also talked to REC and this new guy has nothing but positive things to bring to the plate, so pm me what yall think.


----------



## Drop'em

I almost forgot one of our members is throwing a show on july 8, 2007. Come out and support the show. Its going to be one of the biggest shows ever. From LOWRIDERS to what ever the game of custom brings. CHECK IT OUT
Exclusive-RACER X


----------



## REC

Whats up


----------



## RO-BC

im coming for you rec lol hey hope you guys grow and good luck with the club dont forget me and tony make plaques so if ya need some made hit us up mabey we can work out a package deal or something


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 5 2007, 11:33 AM~8045912
> *not trying to start any drama or anything but what happened to nobility then are they no more or what only reason why i asked is cause i know rec was with them and now he is with you drop em wich hella tight but i was just wondering
> *


Its kinda like when you were in FK and then you left to go to RO. Same thing.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 5 2007, 09:35 PM~8050145
> *im coming for you rec lol hey hope you guys grow and good luck with the club dont forget me and tony make plaques so if ya need some made hit us up mabey we can work out a package deal or something
> *



:thumbsup: check your pms


----------



## Drop'em

:wave:


----------



## sic713

made you tank,. but didnt like t. so i beat that bitch with a hammer.. start over tommorow, im frustrated..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 01:52 PM~8054158
> *made you tank,. but didnt like t. so i beat that bitch with a hammer.. start over tommorow, im frustrated..
> *


 :machinegun: nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 6 2007, 02:08 PM~8054286
> *:machinegun:  nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


it looked like shit.. i gotta make it with paper 1st and then do it.. im a make it today


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 02:11 PM~8054309
> *it looked like shit.. i gotta make it with paper 1st and then do it.. im a make it today
> *


kool


----------



## chulow95

CONGRATULATIONS on you're new club! Hope things work out for you guys.Whatever happens,"Don't let no one get you down!"You already have a great headstart with your bikes! Alot of people would rather get into an already known club,but it takes alot to start a new one.GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jun 6 2007, 05:00 PM~8055393
> *CONGRATULATIONS on you're new club! Hope things work out for you guys.Whatever happens,"Don't let no one get you down!"You already have a great headstart with your bikes! Alot of people would rather get into an already known club,but it takes alot to start a new one.GOOD LUCK!!!!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Good luck to your new club. Hope to see you guys at Super Show.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jun 7 2007, 05:17 AM~8058276
> *Good luck to your new club. Hope to see you guys at Super Show.
> *



Thanks alot Mike. Those parts you made for my sons bike came out awsome. 
See you at the super show.



Wuz up !


----------



## REC

Whats up Jojo whats Noe


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 8 2007, 08:31 AM~8065606
> *  Whats up Jojo whats Noe
> *



Que onda punetas, Whats up NOE !


----------



## noe_from_texas

just got on right now, what's up guys?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

TTT for Exclusive


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 5 2007, 08:18 PM~8045441
> *proud to say i'm the newest member of Exclusive Bike Club :biggrin:
> *



I thought you had to have a bike to be in a bike club :dunno:

You're still in Next Year Bike Club puto :twak: :nono: :nosad:
























































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 6 2007, 07:35 AM~8050145
> *im coming for you rec lol hey hope you guys grow and good luck with the club dont forget me and tony make plaques so if ya need some made hit us up mabey we can work out a package deal or something
> *



x2 We don't charge a setup fee to do plaques and there's no minimum to buy. Keep in mind the more you order the lower the price will be though


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 8 2007, 05:24 PM~8068285
> *I thought you had to have a bike to be in a bike club :dunno:
> 
> You're still in Next Year Bike Club puto :twak:  :nono:  :nosad:
> J/K    :biggrin:
> *


i do have a bike, just not done yet


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 8 2007, 06:25 PM~8068841
> *i do have a bike, just not done yet
> *



Wuz up NOE ! I just logged on. I had to take a break n take my son out today. Wuz up Peoples/ The Houston Show almost here


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

drop'em wat class is ur trike


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 8 2007, 09:17 PM~8069766
> *drop'em wat class is ur trike
> *


STREET :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up Guys ! Hey the shirts are in PM me yalls sizes cause that lady threw away or lost the page i gave her. I have them shirts they are nice. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

p.m. sent :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 11 2007, 07:40 PM~8086054
> *p.m. sent :biggrin:
> *



Heading your way.. We also have a new member Mr. ICED. He will soon debut his new project in the months ahead. CONGRATS. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 9 2007, 04:25 AM~8068841
> *i do have a bike, just not done yet
> *



That's why its not ready for any club outside of Next Year Bike club :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 11 2007, 08:56 PM~8086215
> *Heading your way.. We also have a new member Mr. ICED. He will soon debut his new project in the months ahead. CONGRATS. :thumbsup:
> *


welcome to the club bro


----------



## REC

Whats up Exclusive ..Looks like Houston LRM is coming soon should be a good turn out for our club


----------



## stillspinnin

wuzzup, im the newest member to exclusive. :biggrin:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 12 2007, 04:01 PM~8091590
> *wuzzup, im the newest member to exclusive. :biggrin:
> *


Welcome


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 12 2007, 04:04 PM~8091622
> *Welcome
> *



Welcome to one of the quickest growing n competitive clubs in the world.


----------



## Drop'em

Noe. 

Hey Watch out cause me n REC are going down there this weekend. Hopefully the 956 Boss Car show is tight. See ya there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Do you guys have any members out here in California yet?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2007, 05:15 PM~8092195
> *Do you guys have any members out here in California yet?
> *


Not yet. Its weird cause it was just a small texas thing that was a week old. Now we got chapters in ALAMABA, JERSEY, TEXAS. Hopefully we all be in Houston showing strong


----------



## kiki

GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:....................MIRACLES C. C.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 12 2007, 06:34 PM~8092784
> *GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:....................MIRACLES C. C.
> *


Good Luck to yall too!


----------



## stillspinnin

good luck to everyone going to houston. :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

is this bike club part of exclusive cc in cali?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 13 2007, 11:37 AM~8097138
> *good luck to everyone going to houston. :thumbsup:
> *


what bike you showin at shows? not the bmx I hope :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 13 2007, 02:55 PM~8097235
> *what bike you showin at shows? not the bmx I hope :uh:
> *


 not the bmx, im swapping the bmx frame for a blue lowrider frame


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 13 2007, 11:47 AM~8097190
> *is this bike club part of exclusive cc in cali?
> *


No Homie, in Cali its ELUSIVE C.C. wich they have a show coming up. We are EXCLUSIVE b.c.


----------



## stillspinnin

N.J. CHAPTER got its biggest show coming up on july 1 at englishtown raceway for the sport compact summer shootout. lowrider magazine is gonna be there for the show.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 13 2007, 01:51 PM~8097915
> *N.J. CHAPTER got its biggest show coming up on july 1 at englishtown raceway for the sport compact summer shootout. lowrider magazine is gonna be there for the show.
> *



Cool Homie. Good Luck. Let see how we start out in JERSEY


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 13 2007, 01:20 PM~8097718
> *No Homie, in Cali its ELUSIVE C.C. wich they have a show coming up. We are EXCLUSIVE b.c.
> *


oh i see


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn Yall got a couple chaps quick. :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 13 2007, 06:33 PM~8098476
> *Cool Homie. Good Luck. Let see how we start out in JERSEY
> *


thanks man.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 12 2007, 06:08 PM~8092144
> *Noe.
> 
> Hey Watch out cause me n REC are going down there this weekend. Hopefully the 956 Boss Car show is tight. See ya there.
> *


come on down bro, just call me and we'll meet up somewhere. i'm also hoping the show is good like in the past :happysad:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 12 2007, 05:01 PM~8091590
> *wuzzup, im the newest member to exclusive. :biggrin:
> *


Welcome Bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 13 2007, 05:20 PM~8099109
> *come on down bro, just call me and we'll meet up somewhere.  i'm also hoping the show is good like in the past :happysad:
> *


Cool. We are leaving saturday morning. I got your shirt too.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 13 2007, 08:21 PM~8099112
> *Welcome Bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 13 2007, 06:22 PM~8099114
> *Cool. We are leaving saturday morning. I got your shirt too.
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## stillspinnin

try to get me some pics, wanna see how texas rolls.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 13 2007, 05:27 PM~8099154
> *try to get me some pics, wanna see how texas rolls.
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

is it going to have a pic of the state in every chap?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 13 2007, 06:40 PM~8099216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 13 2007, 05:42 PM~8099235
> *is it going to have a pic of the state in every chap?
> *


Yup! Later on we will invest in jerseys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Are your plaques going to look like that or is it just going to be the words?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2007, 06:27 PM~8099607
> *Are your plaques going to look like that or is it just going to be the words?
> *


Probably just the words unless the person that is doing them can surprize me


----------



## REC

What up looks like i wont make it to Brownsville Texas


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 14 2007, 03:55 PM~8105754
> *What up looks like i wont make it to Brownsville Texas
> *


CHICKEN SHIT!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 14 2007, 04:55 PM~8105754
> *What up looks like i wont make it to Brownsville Texas
> *


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 14 2007, 04:16 PM~8105875
> *
> *


Whats up Noe Iam sure ill go to another show in Brownsville since its my hometown


----------



## stillspinnin

the N.J. chapter got a new member. his name is jack.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 14 2007, 05:37 PM~8105995
> *Whats up Noe Iam sure ill go to another show in Brownsville since its my  hometown
> *



this show is only once a year


----------



## noe_from_texas

TTT for Exclusive B.C.


----------



## stillspinnin

:wave:


----------



## stillspinnin

finished my bike, now gotta come up wit a display.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 16 2007, 09:30 PM~8119036
> *finished my bike, now gotta come up wit a display.
> *


send me a pic of the bike. We will help you on a display


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

call it blue diamond n throw some diamonds around the floor with mirrors put sideways so they look like diamonds


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 17 2007, 01:30 AM~8119305
> *call it blue diamond n throw some diamonds around the floor with mirrors put sideways so they look like diamonds
> *


im liking that idea.


----------



## REC

Whats up Exclusive ttt


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 17 2007, 08:37 PM~8123834
> *Whats up Exclusive ttt
> *


Qhe onda?

Hey I think I finally made my mine on the next project for next year. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 18 2007, 03:55 PM~8127794
> *Qhe onda?
> 
> Hey I think I finally made my mine on the next project for next year. :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see what it is. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

ttt


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 18 2007, 04:50 PM~8129179
> *cant wait to see what it is. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Drop'em

REC. come see me when you get of work, the mirrors are in that shit on ebay, its going down too


----------



## kiki

GOING UP HOMIES.............................MIRACLES C.C. ............























REC YOUR BIKE READY TO KICK SOME ASS.....................


----------



## Drop'em

:banghead: hno: :werd: :loco: :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys, i got my shirt on monday, but it's huge, haha


----------



## sic713

exclusive sucks.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2007, 03:59 PM~8142378
> *houston stylez sucks.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## noe_from_texas

now what was that all about Sic? :angry:


----------



## sic713

im bored.. thats all


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2007, 01:07 PM~8142433
> *im bored.. thats all
> *



get to work then, and you wont be bored


----------



## sic713

no.. its 2 damn hot.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2007, 11:07 PM~8142433
> *im bored.. thats all
> *



Don't you have some bikes or a stop sign to paint? :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2007, 04:05 PM~8142769
> *Don't you have some bikes or a stop sign to paint?  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2007, 02:05 PM~8142769
> *Don't you have some bikes or a stop sign to paint?  :dunno:
> *



yes he does but he is just lazy


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 20 2007, 05:54 PM~8143428
> *yes he does but he is just lazy
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chris2low

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 5 2007, 04:27 PM~8047845
> *REC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




those are some bad ass bikes now damn


----------



## stillspinnin

:yes:


----------



## kiki

NICE :thumbsup: BIKES.............


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 20 2007, 02:05 PM~8142769-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have some bikes or a stop sign to paint?  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not for u i dont,, :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Jun 20 2007, 03:54 PM~8143428
> *yes he does but he is just lazy
> *


naw.. im painting a motorcycle


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2007, 07:49 PM~8144675
> *not for u i dont,, :0
> 
> naw.. im painting a motorcycle
> *


what............................................ :angry:


----------



## sic713

gotta make money..


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 20 2007, 08:07 PM~8144770
> *what............................................ :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2007, 08:17 PM~8144808
> *gotta make money..
> *


did you at least finish that one.


----------



## kiki




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 21 2007, 06:18 AM~8146635
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 21 2007, 05:36 AM~8146501
> *did you at least finish that one.
> *


finish what?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 09:27 AM~8147383
> *finish what?
> *


the bike you were painting fool. Where the pics.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 21 2007, 09:38 AM~8147442
> *the bike you were painting fool. Where the pics.
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

Exactly 30 days for HOUSTON.


----------



## sic713

bitch..
im not making it..thats a fact...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2007, 09:21 AM~8154538
> *bitch..
> im not making it..thats a fact...
> *



We need SIC de Ville there  to show with us TEXAS STRONG


----------



## sic713

gunna be hard..i need some extra hands..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2007, 10:24 AM~8154978
> *gunna be hard..i need some extra hands..
> *



OK. I will be there tomorrow to help out. We have to get SIC de VILLE to the Super Show.


----------



## REC

Whats up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 23 2007, 12:13 AM~8159679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 23 2007, 03:13 AM~8159679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 23 2007, 12:13 AM~8159679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

Check out our plaque design:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 23 2007, 06:53 AM~8160315
> *Check out our plaque design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 23 2007, 09:53 AM~8160315
> *Check out our plaque design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 22 2007, 11:27 AM~8155353
> *OK. I will be there tomorrow to help out. We have to get SIC de VILLE to the Super Show.
> *



Man I just got back from SIC house. I was sanding that sic de ville, man its a bitch.

Almost done another 2 weekends of hard labor n it will be ther 4-sure.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 23 2007, 05:58 PM~8163015
> *Man I just got back from SIC house. I was sanding that sic de ville, man its a bitch.
> 
> Almost done another 2 weekends of hard labor n it will be ther 4-sure.
> *


----------



## Drop'em

:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 23 2007, 08:58 PM~8163015
> *Man I just got back from SIC house. I was sanding that sic de ville, man its a bitch.
> 
> Almost done another 2 weekends of hard labor n it will be ther 4-sure.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## iced




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## sic713

thanks for the help.. really made a difference


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 23 2007, 07:58 PM~8163015
> *Man I just got back from SIC house. I was sanding that sic de ville, man its a bitch.
> 
> Almost done another 2 weekends of hard labor n it will be ther 4-sure.
> *


GET'R DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Racer X

Thanks for the shout out and welcome to the club!!!!!!! Just been busy got 13 days til Showtime!!!! I hope to see ya'll guys out there reppin Texas Exclusive!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Jun 24 2007, 10:17 AM~8165793
> *Thanks for the shout out and welcome to the club!!!!!!! Just been busy got 13 days til Showtime!!!! I hope to see ya'll guys out there reppin Texas Exclusive!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You already know RACER X. wE WILL BE OUT THERE. Hollar if you need help


----------



## Drop'em

Good Morning peoplez. Man this TEXAS weather sucks..


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 10:21 AM~8170420
> *Good Morning peoplez.  Man this TEXAS weather sucks..
> *


morning homie. weather here is good.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 25 2007, 07:25 AM~8170439
> *morning homie. weather here is good.
> *


Why you clowning? hahahahahahahahahahaha.. Over here in TEXAS we get some crazy weather. Im telling you man You can be a weather reporter n fuck up all you want n still keep your job. haahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 25 2007, 10:25 AM~8170439
> *morning homie. weather here is good.
> *


i take that back. looks like its gonna rain like crazy over here and i felt like riding my schwinn.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 25 2007, 10:17 AM~8171327
> *i take that back. looks like its gonna rain like crazy over here and i felt like riding my schwinn.
> *


If it rains ride your bike n take pics.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 01:23 PM~8171363
> *If it rains ride your bike n take pics.
> *


i aint taking my schwinn out if it rains.


----------



## lowlife-biker

yow stillspinnin your'e bike is called blue daimond?
like it but you know it has already been taken by a car you know...


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 25 2007, 02:28 PM~8171788
> *yow stillspinnin your'e bike is called blue daimond?
> like it but you know it has already been taken by a car you know...
> *


i know that but people here dont.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 25 2007, 11:31 AM~8171812
> *i know that but people here dont.
> *


It ok as long as there aint no other bike with that name. I think the burban/tahoe with the escalade front end from ROLLERZ its called blue diamond


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 02:49 PM~8171946
> *It ok as long as there aint no other bike with that name. I think the burban/tahoe with the escalade front end from ROLLERZ its called blue diamond
> *


i found the pic, its a impala in germany.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 25 2007, 11:51 AM~8171970
> *i found the pic, its a impala in germany.
> *


GERMANY......THIS IS THE U.S.A


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 03:04 PM~8172067
> *GERMANY......THIS IS THE U.S.A
> *


so wats stopping me from using the name.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 25 2007, 12:06 PM~8172078
> *so wats stopping me from using the name.
> *



nothing. its ok. you can call it what ever you want.


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Drop'em

How was everyones weekend? Mine was like:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 03:27 PM~8172235
> *How was everyones weekend? Mine was like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i've been coming up with ideas for blue diamond 2.


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 12:27 PM~8172235
> *How was everyones weekend? Mine was like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fly


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up Iced ? So are you coming to houston


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 12:37 PM~8172290
> *Wuz Up Iced ? So are you coming to houston
> *


bike almost there so 67% say yes


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 25 2007, 01:37 PM~8172638
> *bike almost there so 67% say yes
> *


Cool. Let me know at least o week ahead so i can get your shirt done.


----------



## stillspinnin

just 6 more4 days till LRM at E-town.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 01:27 PM~8172235
> *How was everyones weekend? Mine was like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## kiki

:thumbsup: ill BE THERE JUST LIKE THAT THIS WEEKEND.........


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 25 2007, 05:10 PM~8173323
> *just 6 more4 days till LRM at E-town.
> *


dont u mean H-Town? :dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 25 2007, 11:31 PM~8175847
> *dont u mean H-Town? :dunno:
> *


no E-town over here, englishtown.


----------



## Cut N 3's

This is me Cut N 3's for anybody that's goin be at the LRM HOUSTON SHOW! Say what's up when u see me :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

MEEE TOOO.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2007, 09:08 PM~8176232
> *MEEE TOOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NACHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Libre. :biggrin: 


:wave: Good Morning People


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2007, 10:52 AM~8178219
> *NACHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Libre.  :biggrin:
> :wave: Good Morning People
> *


wats up homie. :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 26 2007, 08:16 AM~8178380
> *wats up homie. :wave:
> *



HAVE YOU GOTTEN THE SHIPMENT YET


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2007, 11:20 AM~8178404
> *HAVE YOU GOTTEN THE SHIPMENT YET
> *


not yet homie.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 26 2007, 08:21 AM~8178411
> *not yet homie.
> *


you should get by friday, shouldnt take that long


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2007, 11:26 AM~8178442
> *you should get by friday, shouldnt take that long
> *


----------



## Drop'em

REC hiit me up fool. My phone dont get signal n its raining to go next door


----------



## sic713

****


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 11:13 AM~8179470
> *****
> *


No te muerdas la lengua :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

i gonna have a busy week, not only do i have the LRM at E-town but also the schwinn show next thursday.so now i have to get blue diamond and my fastback ready.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 26 2007, 12:28 PM~8179980
> *i gonna have a busy week, not only do i have the LRM at E-town but also the schwinn show next thursday.so now i have to get blue diamond and my fastback ready.
> *


Man, you better get to work. I guess EXCLUSIVE will debut in E-TOWN. Take pics. man n post them up.

GOOD LUCK . Lets us know how you did.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2007, 03:54 PM~8180160
> *Man, you better get to work. I guess EXCLUSIVE will debut in E-TOWN. Take pics. man n post them up.
> 
> GOOD LUCK . Lets us know how you did.
> *


  oh whait what am i doing still on here see ya.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 26 2007, 12:55 PM~8180172
> *  oh whait what am i doing still on here see ya.
> *


see ya later. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA..Good Luck Homie


----------



## Drop'em

Good Morning Peoples :wave: 

25 more days


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2007, 09:15 AM~8185607
> *Good Morning Peoples  :wave:
> 
> 25 more days
> *


morning homie.


4 more days.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 27 2007, 07:30 AM~8185907
> *morning homie.
> 4 more days.
> *


Are you ready homie


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2007, 12:04 PM~8186464
> *Are you ready homie
> *


almost homie.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 27 2007, 09:08 AM~8186482
> *almost homie.
> *


Cool. Man GOOD LUCK! Dont forget your camera.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2007, 12:09 PM~8186500
> *Cool. Man GOOD LUCK! Dont forget your camera.
> *


thanks. the camera's tied onto my bike so i wont forget.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 27 2007, 09:22 AM~8186574
> *thanks. the camera's tied onto my bike so i wont forget.
> *


cool. dont forget to untie-it, but if you forget you might get points for video


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2007, 12:31 PM~8186630
> *cool. dont forget to untie-it, but if you forget you might get points for video
> *


 i might need those points, gonna be a tough show.


----------



## RADICALS

DROP'EM, REC, N THE REST OF YALL....
YALL HAVE SOME NICE BIKES..  WHO CAN I TALK TO ABOUT GETTING A CHAPTER STARTED OUT HERE IN CANADA. CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW, I HAVE BEEN ON LAY IT LOW FOR A WHILE, AND DECIDED TO REGISTER. IM NORTH DAKOTA.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by RADICALS_@Jun 27 2007, 12:51 PM~8186769
> *DROP'EM, REC, N THE REST OF YALL....
> YALL HAVE SOME NICE BIKES..   WHO CAN I TALK TO ABOUT GETTING A CHAPTER STARTED OUT HERE IN CANADA. CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW, I HAVE BEEN ON LAY IT LOW FOR A WHILE, AND  DECIDED TO REGISTER.  IM NORTH DAKOTA.
> *


thanks homie. pm either drop,em or rec. they the ones who started exclusive.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RADICALS_@Jun 27 2007, 09:51 AM~8186769
> *DROP'EM, REC, N THE REST OF YALL....
> YALL HAVE SOME NICE BIKES..   WHO CAN I TALK TO ABOUT GETTING A CHAPTER STARTED OUT HERE IN CANADA. CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW, I HAVE BEEN ON LAY IT LOW FOR A WHILE, AND  DECIDED TO REGISTER.  IM NORTH DAKOTA.
> *


Thank you man! Hey you can e-mail me or pm me if you are interested. We do have other chapters that are getting started like our TEXAS chpt. That way we can talk n I can get some info. So lets throw some EXCLUSIVE members in CANADA.


----------



## RADICALS

Ok WHEN I GET OFF WORK ILL GET WITH YOU.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RADICALS_@Jun 27 2007, 10:02 AM~8186866
> *Ok WHEN I GET OFF WORK ILL GET WITH YOU.
> *


Alright. Cool. Im at work too so about 5:00pm my time will good


----------



## Cut N 3's

Exclusive taken over the world


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 27 2007, 01:40 PM~8188294
> *Exclusive taken over the world
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2007, 10:47 PM~8190868
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## REC

Whats up Exclusive  Iam not ready for Houston lost my custom seat and cant find it but iam order a regular seat I just hope they can chrome it on time all so missing a pedal


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 27 2007, 08:17 PM~8191162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats  up Exclusive   Iam  not ready for Houston lost my custom seat  and cant find it but iam order a  regular seat I just hope they can chrome it on time all so missing a pedal
> *



You could always use the pedals i ordered, im not using them. The ones that are 14k white gold with diamonds


----------



## Drop'em

Never mind. You cant use them because you had all this time to get ready so sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 27 2007, 11:17 PM~8191162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats  up Exclusive   Iam  not ready for Houston lost my custom seat  and cant find it but iam order a  regular seat I just hope they can chrome it on time all so missing a pedal
> *


  hope you find everything and make it to houston.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 27 2007, 08:21 PM~8191205
> *  hope you find everything and make it to houston.
> *



Dont worry about him, he is just lazy.


----------



## REC

Ill still show but it just wont look right


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 27 2007, 08:22 PM~8191217
> *Ill still show but it just wont look right
> *


If you show it like that, then you can be a model on my display.

:0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

GOODNIGHT FUCKERS


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2007, 11:23 PM~8191234
> *If you show it like that, then you can be a model on my display.
> 
> :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2007, 11:26 PM~8191267
> *GOODNIGHT FUCKERS
> *


goodnite


----------



## REC

:uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 27 2007, 08:31 PM~8191298
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


TOMORROW PUTO 
:buttkick:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2007, 10:19 PM~8191185
> *You could always use the pedals i ordered, im not using them. The ones that are 14k white gold with diamonds
> *


Never mind. You cant use them because you had all this time to get ready so sorry. 
:0 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 27 2007, 09:29 PM~8191723
> *Never mind. You cant use them because you had all this time to get ready so sorry.
> :0  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## stillspinnin

3 MORE DAYS TILL E-TOWN. hno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 28 2007, 03:01 PM~8196217
> *3 MORE DAYS TILL E-TOWN. hno:
> *


r u ready


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 28 2007, 06:49 PM~8196500
> *r u ready
> *


im ready just gonna be a tough show though.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 28 2007, 03:51 PM~8196517
> *im ready just gonna be a tough show though.
> *


you will do good


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 28 2007, 08:54 PM~8197247
> *you will do good
> *


i know theres just 3 little problems though. 1) jersey has alot of street class bikes, 2) they don't seperate bikes by class here, 3) last year there was a little too much semi custom bikes for comfort, specially since killa lowrider bought his blue trike from a guy here in jersey so i dont know how many more customs are there. i still know im gonna do good there but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## stillspinnin

ran into a problem with my fork, that long bolt that connects the bottom part of the forks together was stripped. gotta get a new one tomorrow


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 28 2007, 11:31 PM~8198263
> *i know theres just 3 little problems though. 1) jersey has alot of street class bikes, 2) they don't seperate bikes by class here, 3) last year there was a little too much semi custom bikes for comfort, specially since killa lowrider bought his blue trike from a guy here in jersey so i dont know how many more customs are there. i still know im gonna do good there but we will have to wait and see.
> *


i might go wit something


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 29 2007, 12:14 AM~8198685
> *i might go wit  something
> *


  what you mite bring.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 12:16 AM~8198702
> *  what you mite bring.
> *


my full or trike or my lil project mile simi full radical i dont no u got to wait and c if i go


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 29 2007, 12:21 AM~8198748
> *my full or trike or my lil project mile simi  full radical i dont no u got to wait and c if i go
> *


bring your trike, i havent seen a trike here for years. and if the money for the headbadge comes before the show i could give you the headbadge there.


----------



## GrimReaper

trike aint really nuttin crazy just got air 
and i MIGHT GO i might have 2 go to pa to dj a party


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 29 2007, 12:29 AM~8198834
> *trike aint really nuttin crazy just got air
> and i MIGHT GO i might have 2 go to pa to dj a party
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 28 2007, 09:29 PM~8198834
> *trike aint really nuttin crazy just got air
> and i MIGHT GO i might have 2 go to pa to dj a party
> *


the ugly one?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 12:31 AM~8198858
> *the ugly one?
> *


how it ugly it just dont got paint yet


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 12:31 AM~8198855
> *
> *


u keepin ur bike street


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 29 2007, 12:36 AM~8198905
> *u keepin ur bike street
> *


yea until next year. im gonna do a semi custom.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 12:38 AM~8198924
> *yea until next year. im gonna do a semi custom.
> *


hopefully by this winter so sometime me n my uncle should b able to start makein frames again
i started a full but couldnt finish it cus of the wirein in the house so if anything hit us up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 28 2007, 09:34 PM~8198885
> *how it ugly it just dont got paint yet
> *


Exactly.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 29 2007, 12:40 AM~8198947
> *hopefully by this winter so sometime me n my uncle should b able to start makein frames again
> i started a full but couldnt finish it cus of the wirein in the house so if anything hit us up
> *


thanks but ill do it myself. i have a couple ideas i wanna do.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 12:41 AM~8198962
> *Exactly.
> *


still need some weldin in the back so i aint bother to paint it yet


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 12:42 AM~8198969
> *thanks but ill do it myself. i have a couple ideas i wanna do.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 28 2007, 09:47 PM~8199011
> *still need some weldin in the back so i aint bother to paint it yet
> *


no paint + raw metal = ugly.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 12:55 AM~8199092
> *no paint + raw metal = ugly.
> *


bike still aint done need to weld racks in the back


----------



## Drop'em

There is no such thing as an ugly bike. If its not done, it aint done, but i wouldnt show a bike if it aint done. UGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLY


----------



## stillspinnin

bad news homies my bikes fork got scratched badly. i dont have any paint to fix it. the paint i used is sold out, so i dont know if ill show it on sunday.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 04:37 PM~8204496
> *bad news homies my bikes fork got scratched badly. i dont have any paint to fix it. the paint i used is sold out, so i dont know if ill show it on sunday.
> *


what......................... come on know.. there isnt any thing close to it?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 29 2007, 09:44 PM~8205242
> *what......................... come on know.. there isnt any thing close to it?
> *


nope. the paint i got has flake in it, the closest one they had is way too much of a light blue and doesnt have flake, it would stick out as much as just leaving the scratches alone.


----------



## REC




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 06:51 PM~8205264
> *nope. the paint i got has flake in it, the closest one they had is way too much of a light blue and doesnt have flake, it would stick out as much as just leaving the scratches alone.
> *


pinstripe over the scratches to camoflauge them til you get the paint you need.. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 09:51 PM~8205264
> *nope. the paint i got has flake in it, the closest one they had is way too much of a light blue and doesnt have flake, it would stick out as much as just leaving the scratches alone.
> *


im gonna go check to see if they have it now.


----------



## stillspinnin

blue diamond wont make it to h-town  
































it will make it to e-town


----------



## stillspinnin

14 more hours hno:


----------



## stillspinnin

got some news about the comp, right now there is 2 more street bikes showing. both are gold twisted bikes. i dont know how they look like now but last year they diddnt place. i dont know who else will show.


----------



## Drop'em

Good luck homie


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 30 2007, 09:39 PM~8211067
> *got some news about the comp, right now there is 2 more street bikes showing. both are gold twisted bikes. i dont know how they look like now but last year they diddnt place. i dont know who else will show.
> *


your flying yo texas for the show?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 1 2007, 01:04 AM~8211212
> *your flying yo texas for the show?
> *


no im waiting till i get out of high school. after high school ill probably move to texas.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 1 2007, 12:55 AM~8211171
> *Good luck homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REC




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 1 2007, 07:21 AM~8212033
> *no im waiting till i get out of high school. after high school ill probably move to texas.
> *


Word?
Houston?


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up people....... Man the biggest show ever is just around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 1 2007, 12:54 PM~8213295
> *Wuz up people....... Man the biggest show ever is just around the corner :biggrin:
> *


AND WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES..........................MIRACLES C.C. .............


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2007, 01:36 PM~8212793
> *Word?
> Houston?
> *


maybe. my friend from school moved to houston so i might.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 1 2007, 03:54 PM~8213295
> *Wuz up people....... Man the biggest show ever is just around the corner :biggrin:
> *


wuzzup. i just got back. ill post pics soon.


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin+Jul 1 2007, 08:27 PM~8214273-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this trike took first in class and overall.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stillspinnin_@Jul 1 2007, 08:37 PM~8214330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


took first in class.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I BEG YOU TO RESIZE YOU PICS*


----------



## stillspinnin

i cant resize them.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 2 2007, 12:07 PM~8214689
> *i cant resize them.
> *


you dont have paint on your comp?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 2 2007, 06:49 AM~8217141
> *you dont have paint on your comp?
> *


no


----------



## Drop'em

20 more days :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 09:31 AM~8217356
> *20 more days  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 2 2007, 06:33 AM~8217369
> *:thumbsup:
> *



How did you do at the show?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 09:36 AM~8217374
> *How did you do at the show?
> *


i did pretty good but no street is ever gonna beat a radical, thats why im gonna go radical for next year.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 2 2007, 06:41 AM~8217394
> *i did pretty good but no street is ever gonna beat a radical, thats why im gonna go radical for next year.
> *


Thats cool, another radical in the works for EXCLUSIVE. That will be 4 RADICALS showing strong next year


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 09:43 AM~8217399
> *Thats cool, another radical in the works for EXCLUSIVE. That will be 4 RADICALS showing strong next year
> *


  im still trying to get the design down for what im gonna do.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 2 2007, 06:46 AM~8217410
> *  im still trying to get the design down for what im gonna do.
> *


Hit up REC! He is good at that shit. Thats all he does, if he was to built all the designs he has made he would probably take the most club entries at the super show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

saw this bike at the mexco vs honduras game


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 2 2007, 06:49 AM~8217418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this bike at the mexco vs honduras game
> *


mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! Hold up. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

??


----------



## stillspinnin

how many mods would a diamond tank count as?


----------



## GrimReaper

1 its a tank


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 2 2007, 07:06 AM~8217469
> *how many mods would a diamond tank count as?
> *


They can have as many side , but the tank will count as 1 mod.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 2 2007, 10:07 AM~8217476
> *1 its a tank
> *


if i did something to the headtube like a point coming out of it, would it count as a seperate mod or part of the tank.


----------



## GrimReaper

wAt facein thr front


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 2 2007, 10:10 AM~8217485
> *wAt facein thr front
> *


yep


----------



## GrimReaper

mayb 1/2 a mod


----------



## Drop'em

Say bro.

Down tube = 1 mod
Tank = 1 mod
middle post = 1 mod
skirt = 1 mod
behind seat post = 1 mod
add on to back post = 1 mod
3ds = 1 mod


----------



## GrimReaper

for that u can go to bone collectors and get the down crown wit the spear bolt


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 10:13 AM~8217493
> *Say bro.
> 
> Down tube = 1 mod
> Tank = 1 mod
> middle post = 1 mod
> skirt = 1 mod
> behindseat post = 1/2 mod
> add on to back post = 1 mod
> 3ds = 1 mod
> *


i think some more of thos r 1/2 a mod


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 10:13 AM~8217493
> *Say bro.
> 
> Down tube = 1 mod
> Tank = 1 mod
> middle post = 1 mod
> skirt = 1 mod
> behind seat post = 1 mod
> add on to back post = 1 mod
> 3ds = 1 mod
> *


  thanks homie.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 2 2007, 07:14 AM~8217500
> *i think some more of thos r 1/2 a mod
> *


Well it all depends how you do it. All the shows that i have been to, especially lrm it a 1 mod


----------



## stillspinnin

heres my design. its a rough sketch only.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 09:51 AM~8217425
> *mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! Hold up. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 2 2007, 05:27 PM~8217560
> *heres my design. its a rough sketch only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not bad let me know if you want those laser cut out


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 08:54 AM~8217866
> *Not bad let me know if you want those laser cut out
> *


WTF! Do I hear TnT becoming a sponsor for EXCLUSIVE


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 08:57 AM~8217879
> *WTF! Do I hear TnT becoming a sponsor for EXCLUSIVE
> *


yes i think i hear that


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 11:54 AM~8217866
> *Not bad let me know if you want those laser cut out
> *


i might need some forks.


----------



## Drop'em

:worship: TnT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 06:57 PM~8217879
> *WTF! Do I hear TnT becoming a sponsor for EXCLUSIVE
> *



I said I can get them cut I didn't say for free


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 10:04 AM~8218185
> *I said I can get them cut I didn't say for free
> *


Nothing in this world is free, my freind.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 08:05 PM~8218193
> *Nothing in this world is free, my freind.
> *



I'll get at you guys soon.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 10:18 AM~8218266
> *I'll get at you guys soon.
> *


Cool. We will be waiting.


----------



## stillspinnin

would my design be considered a full custom or radical?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 2 2007, 12:11 PM~8218926
> *would my design be considered a full custom or radical?
> *


Depends on how you do your parts, paint is another modification too. Any kind of molded parts( ur back fender will be molded so thats another modification.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 03:21 PM~8218983
> *Depends on how you do your parts, paint is another modification too. Any kind of molded parts( ur back fender will be molded so thats another modification.
> *


so what your sayin it could be a radical.


----------



## TonyO

Just remember, custom parts do not bump a bike up a class 

I would enter that design as full.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 03:33 PM~8219065
> *Just remember, custom parts do not bump a bike up a class
> 
> I would enter that design as full.
> *


so whatdo i have to do to make it a radical.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 2 2007, 10:35 PM~8219080
> *so whatdo i have to do to make it a radical.
> *





















































Build it as if you're competing against him  In other words don't go by the standard at all. Do some crazy off the wall shapes, don't matter if it doesn't resemble a Schwinn shape anymore. The more radical the better.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 03:38 PM~8219094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build it as if you're competing against him    In other words don't go by the standard at all.  Do some crazy off the wall shapes, don't matter if it doesn't resemble a Schwinn shape anymore.  The more radical the better.
> *


i still want to keep it streetable though.


----------



## Drop'em

did you mean streetable or ridable


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 04:31 PM~8219482
> *did you mean streetable or ridable
> *


i want to be able to ride it on the streets, as well as contend in the radical class.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 2 2007, 01:35 PM~8219510
> *ridable.
> *


Ok. You can still have a radical n still drive it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 11:37 PM~8219521
> *Ok. You can still have a radical n still drive it
> *



Its possible but not recommended


----------



## 817Lowrider

Radical and ridable.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2007, 05:14 PM~8219795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radical and ridable.
> *


thats what im talking about.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2007, 12:14 AM~8219795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radical and ridable.
> *



Ah yeah that's true. Forgot about that one . :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Lets not forget sic deville.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2007, 12:20 AM~8219843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not forget sic deville.
> *


Don't remind me 


J/K Yeah That's a ridable radical too


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 03:03 PM~8220126
> *Don't remind me
> J/K  Yeah That's a ridable radical too
> *



Hard to ride though


----------



## stillspinnin

good morning homies. :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 3 2007, 05:55 AM~8224720
> *good morning homies. :wave:
> *


Good Morning ! 

Man You up so early


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 08:57 AM~8224725
> *Good Morning !
> 
> Man You up so early
> *


its 9:00 over here. thats about the time that i wake up.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 3 2007, 06:01 AM~8224737
> *its 9:00 over here. thats about the time that i wake up.
> *


Man its 8:30am over here. So wuz up man anything new going on. I have been working on my bike getting it ready for HOUSTON.

19 MORE DAYS


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 09:34 AM~8224820
> *Man its 8:30am over here. So wuz up man anything new going on. I have been working on my bike getting it ready for HOUSTON.
> 
> 19 MORE DAYS
> *


just getting ready for the schwinn show. 2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Good Luck.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 11:46 AM~8225329
> *Good Luck.
> *


thanks. got second last show now going for first. should be alot of nice stingrays there this month.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 3 2007, 08:47 AM~8225343
> *thanks. got second last show now going for first. should be alot of nice stingrays there this month.
> *


cool.


----------



## LIL PHX

There will be 9 chapters showing up houston do you know what car you want pics of?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 3 2007, 09:54 AM~8225796
> *There will be 9 chapters showing up houston do you know what car you want pics of?
> *



I got some thanks bro. Hey are you coming to HOUSTON


----------



## LIL PHX

Yes i will be there.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 3 2007, 10:20 AM~8226043
> *Yes i will be there.
> *


taking your trike too.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 11:31 AM~8226553
> *taking your trike too.
> *


No i sold it in San Diego before the show but i never been to a texas show so i am just going to check it out and help the rest of the club. We have 80 pre reg cars for houston so there will be a lot members that need help.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 3 2007, 12:54 PM~8227169
> *No i sold it in San Diego before the show but i never been to a texas show so i am just going to check it out and help the rest of the club. We have 80 pre reg cars for houston so there will be a lot members that need help.
> *



Cool. See you there. ROLLERZ ONLY coming hard


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 3 2007, 10:54 PM~8227169
> *No i sold it in San Diego before the show but i never been to a texas show so i am just going to check it out and help the rest of the club. We have 80 pre reg cars for houston so there will be a lot members that need help.*




:around:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2007, 03:52 PM~8228530
> *:around:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 3 2007, 10:37 PM~8231456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You too homie


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 3 2007, 11:32 AM~8225262
> *just getting ready for the schwinn show. 2 more days :biggrin:
> *


one more day :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 4 2007, 11:00 AM~8233822
> *one more day :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah homie. Good Luck


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 4 2007, 02:22 PM~8233951
> *Hell Yeah homie. Good Luck
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

Happy 4th of July


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 4 2007, 02:29 PM~8233988
> *Happy 4th of July
> *


X2


----------



## Drop'em

Good Morning Peoples


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 5 2007, 09:04 AM~8238062
> *Good Morning Peoples
> *


good morning. :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 5 2007, 08:54 AM~8238844
> *good morning. :wave:
> *


You ready or what


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 5 2007, 11:55 AM~8238853
> *You ready or what
> *


im ready, i think the show might be cancelled due to weather.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 5 2007, 08:58 AM~8238862
> *im ready, i think the show might be cancelled due to weather.
> *


What, its been crazy down here too. It has rained for a week straight now.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 5 2007, 12:05 PM~8238913
> *What, its been crazy down here too. It has rained for a week straight now.
> *


i heard that on the weather channel. its supposed to rain bad overhere.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 5 2007, 09:06 AM~8238920
> *i heard that on the weather channel. its supposed to rain bad overhere.
> *


well i guess we will see.


----------



## stillspinnin

the show has been canceled


----------



## kiki

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: they'll be other shows homies.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 5 2007, 07:36 PM~8242268
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: they'll be other shows homies.
> *


they moved it to next thursday.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 5 2007, 09:29 PM~8243447
> *they moved it to next thursday.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

Good morning people. Man its still raining here my part of texas. How is everyone duing out there? Ready for the show or what? 

16 more days


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 11:30 AM~8247161
> *Good morning people. Man its still raining here my part of texas. How is everyone duing out there? Ready for the show or what?
> 
> 16 more days
> *


rain stopped over here.


----------



## Drop'em

Shit it hasnt stopped over here. Hopefully it stops soon cause I have alot of things to do this weekend.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 11:40 AM~8247219
> *Shit it hasnt stopped over here. Hopefully it stops soon cause I have alot of things to do this weekend.
> *


who got flooded down there.


----------



## Drop'em

I dont know but there has been people missing from rivers, my moms side of town gets floded quickly n theres been alot of car accidents over the last couple of weeks due to the rain


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 11:44 AM~8247242
> *I dont know but there has been people missing from rivers, my moms side of town gets floded quickly n theres been alot of car accidents over the last couple of weeks due to the rain
> *


 wow. last time we got flooded was like 2 years ago.we got hit with a hurricane. the only thing that got flooded was a park and half of my high school :biggrin: . my brothers pee wee football team was doing a comercial for saturn at the same park that was flooded, well it was half flooded when they started shooting it.


----------



## Drop'em

nice. They put a boat motor on a saturn


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 12:02 PM~8247346
> *nice. They put a boat motor on a saturn
> *


naw, but that would have been cool though.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 6 2007, 09:24 AM~8247514
> *naw, but that would have been cool though.
> *



They just announced severe thunderstorms n tornado warnings for my area until 3opm


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 12:31 PM~8247583
> *They just announced severe thunderstorms n tornado warnings for my area until 3opm
> *


 im rethinking moving to texas.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 12:31 PM~8247583
> *They just announced severe thunderstorms n tornado warnings for my area until 3opm
> *


i got hit by a tornado a couple months ago.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 6 2007, 09:54 AM~8247782
> *im rethinking moving to texas.
> *


It gets better than that. Dont change your mind bro. Dont let a little rain scare you


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 01:04 PM~8247877
> *It gets better than that. Dont change your mind bro. Dont let a little rain scare you
> *


im not scared of a little rain. i just dont like crazy weather. my show for this thursday might be cancelled again.


----------



## Drop'em

> im scared of a little rain. i just dont like crazy weather. my show for this thursday might be cancelled again.
> [/quot
> Bad weather or what. Why you scared of rain for
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 03:19 PM~8248728
> *
> Bad weather or what. Why am i scared of a little rain for
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


its alright, its not your falt its still raining down there.


----------



## RAY_512

THERE YA'LL ARE ..............TTT PLEASE........................MIRACLES...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 7 2007, 05:55 PM~8255919
> *THERE YA'LL ARE  ..............TTT PLEASE........................MIRACLES...
> *



TTT


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 7 2007, 10:34 PM~8256461
> *TTT
> *


hey, is it still raining down there.


----------



## noe_from_texas

it rained hard down here but it only lasts about 20-30 minutes


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 8 2007, 12:17 AM~8256942
> *it rained hard down here but it only lasts about 20-30 minutes
> *


so its all  down there.


----------



## noe_from_texas

heck yes, it's always hot down here, we only have like 2 weeks of winter and that' about it


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 8 2007, 02:39 AM~8257654
> *heck yes, it's always hot down here, we only have like 2 weeks of winter and that' about it
> *


its hot over here to.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 7 2007, 11:41 PM~8257664
> *its hot over here to.
> *


wat up mayne..............how hot does it get 90' 100'


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 08:48 AM~8258188
> *wat up mayne..............how hot does it get 90' 100'
> *


90s


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 8 2007, 07:19 AM~8258347
> *90s
> *


DANG NOT TO BAD................


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 8 2007, 07:19 AM~8258347
> *90s
> *


Thats winter for us. We get 110 hot ass weather


----------



## Drop'em

Its hot here. We just came back from the TEXAS MADE CUSTOM CAR SHOW. It was ok. For it being 2 weeks away from LRM


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 12:57 PM~8259767
> *Its hot here. We just came back from the TEXAS MADE CUSTOM CAR SHOW. It was ok. For it being 2 weeks away from LRM
> *


DID YA ENTER WHAT YA'LL PLACE................


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 01:01 PM~8259792
> *DID YA ENTER WHAT YA'LL PLACE................
> *


We didnt enter. We let ther people place. We wont bring out our rides till JULY 22, 2007


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 01:02 PM~8259800
> *We didnt enter. We let ther people place. We wont bring out our rides till JULY 22, 2007
> *


waitin for tha ''BIG DAY'' huh?!..... :biggrin: .....I'D DO THE SAME :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 8 2007, 01:04 PM~8259810
> *waitin for tha ''BIG DAY'' huh?!..... :biggrin: .....I'D DO THE SAME :thumbsup:
> *



We already know brotha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 01:05 PM~8259814
> *We already know brotha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHY WAIT.............LETS GO NOW...........


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 01:07 PM~8259826
> *WHY WAIT.............LETS GO NOW...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oK PULLING OUT THE DRIVE WAY RIGHT NOW WITH MY LAP TOP. Fuck 7-22-07


----------



## kiki

LOL....................FUCK IT HOLMES.................LOL


----------



## Drop'em

I hink im right behind you, stomp on the brakes if it you.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 05:53 PM~8261147
> *I hink im right behind you, stomp on the brakes if it you.
> *


NO IM THE ONE WITH NO BRAKE LIGHTS THE ONE IN FRONT OF YOU IS EL SICKO
SEE ME HOLDING MY PLAQUE OUT THE WINDOW.........................









:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 03:57 PM~8259767
> *Its hot here. We just came back from the TEXAS MADE CUSTOM CAR SHOW. It was ok. For it being 2 weeks away from LRM
> *


any pics.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 8 2007, 11:35 PM~8262320
> *any pics.
> *


never mind.


----------



## Drop'em

Man only 12 more days. till houston


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 9 2007, 11:43 AM~8265243
> *Man only 12 more days. till houston
> *


you ready.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 09:24 PM~8261777
> *NO IM THE ONE WITH NO BRAKE LIGHTS THE ONE IN FRONT OF YOU IS EL SICKO
> SEE ME HOLDING MY PLAQUE OUT THE WINDOW.........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hey dont forget about us :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 9 2007, 09:37 AM~8265540
> *hey dont forget about us  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never forgotten.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 9 2007, 09:11 AM~8265374
> *you ready.
> *


Hell No. Im still ordering parts, getting parts done, my bike aint even painted yet.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 9 2007, 11:53 AM~8265679
> *Hell No. Im still ordering parts, getting parts done, my bike aint even painted yet.
> *


Hell we're in the same boat, No part yet, No seat yet No, No display :uh: wtf talk about a BIG deadline to meet!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jul 9 2007, 12:53 PM~8265679-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell No. Im still ordering parts, getting parts done, my bike aint even painted yet.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cut N 3's_@Jul 9 2007, 12:57 PM~8265710
> *Hell we're in the same boat, No part yet, No seat yet No, No display :uh: wtf talk about a BIG deadline to meet!
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

I just got a phone call from my engraver, he is shipping the parts right now.So i will get them tomorrow. Just made a phone call to ohio to order the rest of my parts hopefully by early next week i should have them. Made a call to cali hopefully early next week i should get my part in. My painter too hopefully this weekend i should be done with him. 

As you can se its now become a 50/50 for me.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 9 2007, 01:13 PM~8265836
> *I just got a phone call from my engraver, he is shipping the parts right now.So i will get them tomorrow. Just made a phone call to ohio to order the rest of my parts hopefully by early next week i should have them. Made a call to cali hopefully early next week i should get my part in. My painter too hopefully this weekend i should be done with him.
> 
> As you can se its now become a 50/50 for me.
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 9 2007, 10:14 AM~8265844
> *
> *


Man my little boy is going to be sad if I dont make it. I had promise him that we would make it. Only if I never had redone it. He likes that freddy bike and I had told him that I would build one that was in that category, and I know it takes alot of time to do it, I did it in 7 months. Know is just sit n wait for parts. If we make it it will be bad ass cause I will surprise alot of people.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 9 2007, 01:20 PM~8265888
> *Man my little boy is going to be sad if I dont make it. I had promise him that we would make it. Only if I never had redone it. He likes that freddy bike and I had told him that I would build one that was in that category, and I know it takes alot of time to do it, I did it in 7 months. Know is just sit n wait for parts. If we make it it will be bad ass cause I will surprise alot of people.
> *


if i could i would have helped with it.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 9 2007, 10:27 AM~8265941
> *if i could i would have helped with it.
> *


Thanks man, maybe on my next project. By the way have you gotten my package yet. Its been a while already


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 9 2007, 01:31 PM~8265983
> *Thanks man, maybe on my next project. By the way have you gotten my package yet. Its been a while already
> *


not yet.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 9 2007, 10:36 AM~8266023
> *not yet.
> *


shit. Let me call the post office when i get off work


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

drop em. you hear back from your boy about that pump yet?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 9 2007, 11:17 AM~8266312
> *drop em.  you hear back from your boy about that pump yet?
> *


Yeah did you get my pm. I sent you yesterday.


----------



## Drop'em

Hey guys just let yall know that next year in 06-2008, EXCLUSIVE will celebrate their 1 yr anniversary with a lowrider show. We dont know yet if we will include cars, but thats something we are planning on doing. So leave all your sundays open for the month of JUNE 2008. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 9 2007, 11:28 AM~8266409
> *Hey guys just let yall know that next year in 06-2008, EXCLUSIVE will celebrate their 1 yr anniversary with a lowrider show. We dont know yet if we will include cars, but thats something we are planning on doing. So leave all your sundays open for the month of JUNE 2008. Thanks.
> *


  :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 9 2007, 08:51 PM~8270752
> *  :angry:
> *


Its been a while since there has been a carshow in the Dirty Bay. If I think we can get the car support will can include cars, make it cars,trucks,bikes. We will see how everything works out by the end of the year. Most likely I think we will cause clubs have bikes n cars so we will see.


----------



## RO-BC

HEY DROPEM IM GLAD YA LIKES THOSE PICS I SENT OF THE STEERING WHEEL THE ENGRAVING CAME OUT NICE MAN I KNOW YOU WILL ENJOY IT OFF TO THE PLATER TODAY AND SHOULD HAVE IT BACK BY THE END OF THE WEEK FOR YA


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 10 2007, 07:17 AM~8273422
> *HEY DROPEM IM GLAD YA LIKES THOSE PICS I SENT OF THE STEERING WHEEL THE ENGRAVING CAME OUT NICE MAN I KNOW YOU WILL ENJOY IT OFF TO THE PLATER TODAY AND SHOULD HAVE IT BACK BY THE END OF THE WEEK FOR YA
> *


Hell yeah that wheel is looking sharp. I cant wait to put that bitch on the trike. I downloaded to my computer to show my son and he was like "bling bling" so we cant wait for shit.


----------



## Drop'em

Man I just got my parts in. Im ready


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 09:13 PM~8278778
> *Man I just got my parts in. Im ready
> *


I'M STILL WAITIN :angry:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 07:13 PM~8278778
> *Man I just got my parts in. Im ready
> *


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 07:15 PM~8278792
> *I'M STILL WAITIN :angry:
> *


REALLY......................I HEARD YOU WERE..................... :angry: MENTIROSO


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 10 2007, 09:19 PM~8278833
> *REALLY......................I HEARD YOU WERE..................... :angry: MENTIROSO
> *


UH YEA hno: :yessad:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 07:13 PM~8278778
> *Man I just got my parts in. Im ready
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.........................EXCLUSIVE & MIRACLES.......
.................REPPING TEJAS............................. :nicoderm: :wow: .........
WAT IT DEW DROPEM......................WAT UP REC......................


----------



## Drop'em

What up kiki. You better leave that hating ass cat at home bro. Dont bring that shit down here. Ill have to seek my pom @ at him


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 07:33 PM~8278984
> *What up kiki. You better leave that hating ass cat at home bro. Dont bring that shit down here. Ill have to seek my pom @ at him
> *


ALREADY.........................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA









HE SAID IM LOOKING FOR REC........................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 10 2007, 07:39 PM~8279037
> *ALREADY.........................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE SAID IM LOOKING FOR REC........................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Go for it, come by the house im working on his shit right now. He can hate as much as his paws can handle. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 10 2007, 07:39 PM~8279037
> *ALREADY.........................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE SAID IM LOOKING FOR REC........................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 07:42 PM~8279073
> *Go for it, come by the house im working on his shit right now. He can hate as much as his paws can handle. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaHEEHEEHEE.............REC WILL KILL HIM :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

ONE MORE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 11 2007, 07:04 AM~8282271
> *ONE MORE DAY :biggrin:
> *


You ready. That should of giving you an extra week to catch up with anything you needed to do.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 10:25 AM~8282377
> *You ready. That should of giving you an extra week to catch up with anything you needed to do.
> *


homie ive been ready. my comp better be ready though.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 11 2007, 07:28 AM~8282396
> *homie ive been ready. my comp better be ready though.
> *


There you go. EXCLUSIVE taking over New Jersey


----------



## stillspinnin

i just got challenged for the show. my mom is gonna bring my sisters 79 lil chick to try and take my fastback down.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 11 2007, 08:45 AM~8282938
> *i just got challenged for the show. my mom is gonna bring my sisters 79 lil chick to try and take my fastback down.
> *


Good Luck! You moms are alway right


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 11:48 AM~8282976
> *Good Luck! You moms are alway right
> *


im gonna prove her wrong.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 11 2007, 08:50 AM~8282989
> *im gonna prove her wrong.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: WAT UP MY EXCLUSIVE HOMIES...........................MIRACLES..


----------



## stillspinnin

unrestored 79 lil chick









V.<span style=\'color:red\'>S</span> 

restored 69 fastback.


----------



## Drop'em

Fast back will win


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2007, 10:27 PM~8287633
> *Fast back will win
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stillspinnin

10 more hours. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 05:14 AM~8290586
> *10 more hours. :biggrin:
> *


Your mom is going to win you looser..........

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 09:20 AM~8290764
> *Your mom is going to win you looser..........
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 06:21 AM~8290771
> *:no:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 09:23 AM~8290776
> *:yes:
> *


we will have to wait and see.
















































how many times i beat the bike before she decides to sell it.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 06:30 AM~8290796
> *we will have to wait and see.
> how many times i beat the bike before she decides to sell it.
> *



Your mom will win. Dude you still dont get the point. Huh!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 09:33 AM~8290803
> *Your mom will win. Dude you still dont get the point. Huh!
> *


she cant beat me. im the one that built both bikes.


----------



## Drop'em

I cant believe you are going to loose to your mom, on a man sport


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 11:19 AM~8291378
> *I cant believe you are going to loose to your mom, on a man sport
> *


 :uh: :nono: i aint gonna lose to her.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 08:36 AM~8291469
> *:uh:  :nono:  i aint gonna lose to her.
> *


Yes you are


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 01:27 PM~8292327
> *Yes you are
> *


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
im not.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 11:21 AM~8292774
> *Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> im not.
> *


Ok where are you at. You should be at the show by now.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 02:47 PM~8292960
> *Ok where are you at. You should be at the show by now.
> *


im still home, show isnt for another 3 hours.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 12:51 PM~8292992
> *im still home, show isnt for another 3 hours.
> *



what kind of show is it...i never heard of a show in the middle of the week going on...


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 12 2007, 02:52 PM~8292999
> *what kind of show is it...i never heard of a show in the middle of the week going on...
> *


its a classic car and schwinn show, they close down the street so they can have the show. i guess they have it in the middle of the week for traffic reasons.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 11:55 AM~8293031
> *its a classic car and schwinn show, they close down the street so they can have the show. i guess they have it in the middle of the week for traffic reasons.
> *


Cool. Thats what they do here in Baytown. They close the whole TEXAS ave. downtown to host their christmas show.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 12:55 PM~8293031
> *its a classic car and schwinn show, they close down the street so they can have the show. i guess they have it in the middle of the week for traffic reasons.
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 03:02 PM~8293095
> *Cool. Thats what they do here in Baytown. They close the whole TEXAS ave. downtown to host their christmas show.
> *


we close down broadway.


----------



## stillspinnin

for some reason the city shut the show down again. so no show today, gotta wait for next month. :angry:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 03:27 PM~8294401
> *for some reason the city shut the show down again. so no show today, gotta wait for next month.  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowlife-biker

thats shity...


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got the plaques last night. They came out clean.......................  

So we have 8 more days till set-up day. Man Its getting near. Are yal ready?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2007, 10:45 AM~8300191
> *Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got the plaques last night. They came out clean.......................
> 
> So we have 8 more days till set-up day. Man Its getting near. Are yal ready?
> *


post pics of em. 20 more days till next show.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 13 2007, 07:49 AM~8300212
> *post pics of em. 20 more days till next show.
> *


They called me into work, so i cant post but i will tonight. As you can see im so busy. Man I love my job :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2007, 10:53 AM~8300229
> *They called me into work, so i cant post but i will tonight. As you can see im so busy. Man I love my job :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man i gotta go to work.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 13 2007, 07:56 AM~8300242
> *man i gotta go to work.
> *


That sucks, I think Im going to pretend that im ill. I have alot to do at home. I have to mow/edge the gras, wash my truck, wash my wifes car, clean the garage, put PROBLEMAS back together, n start polishing/wax on all my parts.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2007, 09:07 AM~8300317
> *That sucks, I think Im going to pretend that im ill. I have alot to do at home. I have to mow/edge the gras, wash my truck, wash my wifes car, clean the garage, put PROBLEMAS back together, n start polishing/wax on all my parts.
> *


sounds like my weekends, except the bike parts stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up Noe! So you coming or do I have to start on that RANSOM letter :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2007, 11:07 AM~8300317
> *That sucks, I think Im going to pretend that im ill. I have alot to do at home. I have to mow/edge the gras, wash my truck, wash my wifes car, clean the garage, put PROBLEMAS back together, n start polishing/wax on all my parts.
> *


i gotta do most of that stuff here, but also fixing my bathroom/ bike storage.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2007, 09:23 AM~8300412
> *Wuz Up Noe! So you coming or do I have to start on that RANSOM letter :biggrin:
> *


it's looking better now bro, i'll let you know next week some time :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 13 2007, 08:26 AM~8300442
> *it's looking better now bro, i'll let you know next week some time  :biggrin:
> *



Next Week....................................................... OK. Let us know by Friday. Im off Friday so let me know


----------



## sic713

im sittin here naked laying patterns on your bike.


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2007, 08:55 AM~8300646
> *im sittin here naked laying patterns on your bike.
> *


WTF LOL


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2007, 08:55 AM~8300646
> *im sittin here naked laying patterns on your bike.
> *


Pics. or its not happening. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2007, 09:55 AM~8300646
> *im sittin here naked laying patterns on your bike.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2007, 08:57 AM~8300659
> *Pics. or its not happening. :biggrin:
> *


i dont think u really want to see that..


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2007, 08:57 AM~8300659
> *Pics. or its not happening. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2007, 09:01 AM~8300705
> *i dont think u really want to see that..
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. i GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU ON MY SPACE. LOG ON THERE AND TAKE A LOOK


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2007, 10:55 AM~8300646
> *im sittin here naked laying patterns on your bike.
> *


does his best work nekkid! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2007, 09:05 AM~8300748
> *does his best work nekkid! :cheesy:
> *


did urs nekkid too!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2007, 09:06 AM~8300760
> *did urs nekkid too!
> *


That explains why Justdeez came out pink. hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2007, 09:09 AM~8300783
> *That explains why Justdeez came out pink. hahahahahahahahahaha
> *


ha.. u got jokes..

just wait till u find the pubic hairs in yours
^^(spell check)


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2007, 09:14 AM~8300840
> *ha.. u got jokes..
> 
> just wait till u find the pubic hairs in yours
> ^^(spell check)
> *


tight 3d graphics.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2007, 11:15 AM~8300849
> *tight 3d graphics.
> *


THEY GONNA BE EXTRA CURLY. HE'S BLACK.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2007, 10:54 AM~8301644
> *THEY GONNA BE EXTRA CURLY.  HE'S BLACK.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

t
t
t


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 13 2007, 12:36 PM~8302214
> *t
> t
> t
> *


Wuz Up Man.


----------



## Cut N 3's

http://www.myspace.com/exclusivetexaschapter
yea check this out, Nuttin like two love birds gittin it on
Some jungle fever chit :0


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE ! What the dam deal ? 

6 more days till we get to line up. Man I got my conformation letter in today, saying we cant take no food in on saturday thats some bull shit.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 14 2007, 11:39 PM~8310056
> *Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE ! What the dam deal ?
> 
> 6 more days till we get to line up. Man I got my conformation letter in today, saying we cant take no food in on saturday thats some bull shit.
> *


sneak some in.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 14 2007, 09:03 PM~8310184
> *sneak some in.
> *


FORREALS....................... :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Well got some good news Fellas .We have Added a Cash Award for Best Display.I know it's not much but it's a little something Donated by Our Califas Chapter Being that out there all we have is Bikes they have donated $75.00 Dollars. for that Award. So good Luck to all attending our event .


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 14 2007, 11:06 PM~8310770
> *Well got some good news Fellas .We have Added a Cash Award for  Best Display.I know it's not much but it's a little something Donated by Our Califas Chapter Being that out there all we have is Bikes they have donated $75.00  Dollars. for that Award. So good Luck to all attending our event .
> *


More money for me


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 14 2007, 10:39 PM~8310056
> *Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE ! What the dam deal ?
> 
> 6 more days till we get to line up. Man I got my conformation letter in today, saying we cant take no food in on saturday thats some bull shit.
> *


Dude i thank LRM forgets how fuckin hot it gets in Houston! we'er bring those coolers u can trow away. i'm not gettin out of line for Mc Donlds :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 09:38 AM~8312014
> *Dude i thank LRM forgets how fuckin hot it gets in Houston! we'er bring those coolers u can trow away. i'm not gettin out of line for Mc Donlds :angry:
> *


i THINK I WILL BUY ONE OF THOSE TOO


----------



## noe_from_texas

from what time to what time is move-in on saturday?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 15 2007, 10:23 AM~8312187
> *from what time to what time is move-in on saturday?
> *


all day. why you coming


----------



## noe_from_texas

give me some more details about how it goes down. set up is saturday right? till about what time will you be there, and what time do you go to the show on sunday?


----------



## Drop'em

I will leave my house at 9pm on friday night to line up. At around 10 or 11 am on saturday we should be inside hopefully. Sunday @ 9 or 10 we should be at the show. Let me know cause my house if free if you want to stay like we talked about earlier


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 12:35 PM~8312255
> *I will leave my house at 9pm on friday night to line up. At around 10 or 11 am on saturday we should be inside hopefully. Sunday @ 9 or 10 we should be at the show. Let me know cause my house if free if you want to stay like we talked about earlier
> *


u got room for 2 more :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 10:44 AM~8312300
> *u got room for 2 more :biggrin:
> *


room for 2 bunnies only :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 11:35 AM~8312255
> *I will leave my house at 9pm on friday night to line up. At around 10 or 11 am on saturday we should be inside hopefully. Sunday @ 9 or 10 we should be at the show. Let me know cause my house if free if you want to stay like we talked about earlier
> *



alright, cause i get out of work at 7am and if i leave at about 8am, i should be there at about 2pm or maybe a bit later. but yeah,if you still got room for me i could probably stay there if its cool with you.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 15 2007, 10:49 AM~8312320
> *alright, cause i get out of work at 7am and if i leave at about 8am, i should be there at about 2pm or maybe a bit later.  but yeah,if you still got room for me i could probably stay there if its cool with you.
> *



cool. When friday or saturday when you get out at 7am


----------



## noe_from_texas

saturday morning


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 15 2007, 11:07 AM~8312393
> *saturday morning
> *


Cool. Go straight to the show. we might even still be in line. Call me when you get into houston.


----------



## Drop'em

Something i have been working on:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 04:44 PM~8313835
> *Something i have been working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


finshed:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 04:44 PM~8313835
> *Something i have been working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...nice!!....i like it!!... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

^^^^^THE FINISHED PIC I MEANT^^^^^..LOL..


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 07:47 PM~8313849
> *finshed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## KAZE83

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 04:47 PM~8313849
> *finshed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice board mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## kiki

DANG I NEED ONE OF THOSE..................WHAT IS THAT .........VELVET...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 15 2007, 07:44 PM~8314980
> *DANG I NEED ONE OF THOSE..................WHAT IS THAT .........VELVET...
> *


***** said VELVET. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

hELL NO ...........Its Kandy. It took me a day to do it.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 16 2007, 02:47 AM~8313849
> *finshed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the props :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

HELL YEAH GOT TWO BIG TIME COMPANIES ON THERE 

TNT AND TOYSHOP


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 07:49 PM~8315007
> ****** said VELVET. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> hELL NO ...........Its Kandy. It took me a day to do it.
> *











ON MY TO CHECK IT FOR MY SELF.......... ME AND MY NICCAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 15 2007, 08:44 PM~8314980
> *DANG I NEED ONE OF THOSE</span>..................WHAT IS THAT .........VELVET...
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>x1000000000000


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 05:15 PM~8321750
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE U ON THE FREEWAY MY *****.....................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 16 2007, 08:27 PM~8321838
> *SEE U ON THE FREEWAY MY *****.....................
> *


wanna race :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 05:30 PM~8321858
> *wanna race :biggrin:
> *


LETS DO IT............................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 16 2007, 08:40 PM~8321915
> *LETS DO IT............................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  im in atlanta right now getting gas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 08:42 PM~8321934
> *:0   im in atlanta right now getting gas. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 airport security impounded the v-dub and put me on a flight back to jersey. :angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 07:38 PM~8322333
> * airport security impounded the v-dub and put me on a flight back to jersey. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 09:43 PM~8322386
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 i know i know. but hey i still got this







:biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 05:42 PM~8321934
> *:0   im in atlanta right now getting gas. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE DO I FIND DIESEL ON MY WAY ..............WAIT FOR ME MAN..........
WAIT FOR ME.............................................. :biggrin: 









I HAD TO PICK UP MY KITTY...................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 16 2007, 10:41 PM~8322943
> *WHERE DO I FIND DIESEL ON MY WAY ..............WAIT FOR ME MAN..........
> WAIT FOR ME.............................................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD TO PICK UP MY KITTY...................
> *


you gotta wait for me, i cant get the go-cart to start.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 07:44 PM~8322985
> *you gotta wait for me, i cant get the go-cart to start.
> *


IS THE SPARPLUG DIRTY OR QUE........................... :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 16 2007, 11:05 PM~8323229
> *IS THE SPARPLUG DIRTY OR QUE........................... :biggrin:
> *


the spark plugs are clean. i think its either the fuel pump or the starter.


----------



## stillspinnin

i figured it out now, it was the fuel pump. i scrapped the beameer fuel pump and going with a GM unit. that should fix it.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 09:32 PM~8324187
> *i figured it out now, it was the fuel pump. i scrapped the beameer fuel pump and going with a GM unit. that should fix it.
> *


ALREADY........................... :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 17 2007, 07:53 AM~8325770
> *ALREADY........................... :biggrin:
> *


 good news, i got the v-dub back. since it was a street legal car the FAA couldnt impound it cause it isnt a flying vehicle. now i still gotta get gas for it.


----------



## Drop'em

:tears: Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE ! Well just to let yall know we are having a bad time right now, 1. REC lost some items n is hoping mega lowrider ships hisparts in time, 2. SIC did a terrific job on my frame n paint, but when i picked it up for murals someone bump the artist table and the frame fell n broke. It was pretty much my fault for rushing but maybe next year i will be ready :tears:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 09:57 AM~8326049
> *:tears:  Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE ! Well just to let yall know we are having a bad time right now, 1. REC lost some items n is hoping mega lowrider ships hisparts in time, 2. SIC did a terrific job on my frame n paint, but when i picked it up for murals someone bump the artist table and the frame fell n broke. It was pretty much my fault for rushing but maybe next year i will be ready  :tears:
> *


 :tears:  thats some bad news man. atleast you have more time now to finish it.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 08:57 AM~8326049
> *:tears:  Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE ! Well just to let yall know we are having a bad time right now, 1. REC lost some items n is hoping mega lowrider ships hisparts in time, 2. SIC did a terrific job on my frame n paint, but when i picked it up for murals someone bump the artist table and the frame fell n broke. It was pretty much my fault for rushing but maybe next year i will be ready  :tears:
> *


  Damn drop'em i was really lookin forward to seein ur bike :tears:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 17 2007, 07:03 AM~8326075
> *:tears:  thats some bad news man. atleast you have more time now to finish it.
> *


thats what my wife said. I guess ill talk to yall later. I dont feel like talking right now


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 08:57 AM~8326049
> *:tears:  Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE ! Well just to let yall know we are having a bad time right now, 1. REC lost some items n is hoping mega lowrider ships hisparts in time, 2. SIC did a terrific job on my frame n paint, but when i picked it up for murals someone bump the artist table and the frame fell n broke. It was pretty much my fault for rushing but maybe next year i will be ready  :tears:
> *



damm thats fucked up....i was hoping to see your trike to.....


----------



## Drop'em

Im receiving a high volume of calls right now n pm's asking what the artist say if he could fix it by the show. Maybe not cause it was a sic job and well there is no time for it. Maybe next year. Thanks for the time n support everyone took in looking at the sneak peek of 2 d grave. That bitch did go to d grave. Laterz


----------



## stillspinnin

whats gonna happen to 2 d grave.


----------



## Drop'em

Ill dig it out next year or something.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 11:35 AM~8326473
> *Ill dig it out next year or something.
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

are you gonna show us some pics or is it still a wait and see thing.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:angry:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 07:57 AM~8326049
> *:tears:  Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE ! Well just to let yall know we are having a bad time right now, 1. REC lost some items n is hoping mega lowrider ships hisparts in time, 2. SIC did a terrific job on my frame n paint, but when i picked it up for murals someone bump the artist table and the frame fell n broke. It was pretty much my fault for rushing but maybe next year i will be ready  :tears:
> *


sorry to hear that,as hopeing 2 see it :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 17 2007, 10:39 AM~8326498
> * are you gonna show us some pics or is it still a wait and see thing.
> *


good question


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 08:54 AM~8326585
> *good question
> *


Right now the only pics. I got will be sent to SIC. We had a long talk on the phone about it and it will be re-done after houston. Sorry this is a major issue


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 11:00 AM~8326629
> *Right now the only pics. I got will be sent to SIC. We had a long talk on the phone about it and it will be re-done after houston. Sorry this is a major issue
> *


i feel u, once again sorry to hear bout it! but u'll come back even stronger


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 12:02 PM~8326643
> *i feel u, once again sorry to hear bout it! but u'll come back even stronger
> *


X2


----------



## Drop'em

Thanks guys. When ever SIC is done with it again ill shoot yall a pic of it


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 11:06 AM~8326681
> *Thanks guys. When ever SIC is done with it again ill shoot yall a pic of it
> *


that's what lil homies are for :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 09:11 AM~8326711
> *that's what lil homies are for  :biggrin:
> *


You already know. Man yall have a good time at the show n good luck to all competitors


----------



## sic713

YEA. IT REALLY FUCKIN SUCKS.. BUT I GUESS SHIT HAPPENS FOR A REASON.. I WILL FIX IT.. AND BRING IT OUT BETTER AND STRONGER.. MAKE DROP EM SPEND A LIL MORE MONEY WITH ME.. LOL..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2007, 09:36 AM~8326856
> *YEA. IT REALLY FUCKIN SUCKS.. BUT I GUESS SHIT HAPPENS FOR A REASON.. I WILL FIX IT.. AND BRING IT OUT BETTER AND STRONGER.. MAKE DROP EM SPEND A LIL MORE MONEY WITH ME.. LOL..
> *



Ill just give you me visa check card......


EXCLUSIVE Racer X will be showing in lrm Houston.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 03:02 PM~8327983
> *Ill just give you me visa check card......
> EXCLUSIVE Racer X will be showing in lrm Houston.
> *


good luck x


----------



## Drop'em

Bck to the drawing boards we go........................................ :biggrin:


----------



## REC




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 17 2007, 04:08 PM~8330120
> *
> *


X2 MAYNE SORRY TO READ THAT.................. :tears: :tears: :tears: 
ILL HIT U UP LATER..............................WE ARE STILL GOING TO REC SHOP 
..........................QUE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS SHOW OR THE NEXT HOMIE...........


----------



## KAZE83

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 09:06 AM~8326681
> *Thanks guys. When ever SIC is done with it again ill shoot yall a pic of it
> *


DONT WORRY HOMIE , YOU'LL COME BACK STRONGER. MIRACLES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU AND EXCLUSIVE AND MAYBE THE DARK DUDE 2!!! :yessad: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 17 2007, 06:15 PM~8331083
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE , YOU'LL COME BACK STRONGER. MIRACLES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU AND EXCLUSIVE AND MAYBE THE DARK DUDE 2!!!  :yessad:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks Man now thats support from real homies.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 17 2007, 05:01 PM~8330522
> *X2 MAYNE SORRY TO READ THAT.................. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ILL HIT U UP LATER..............................WE ARE STILL GOING TO REC SHOP
> ..........................QUE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS SHOW OR THE NEXT HOMIE...........
> *


Oh hell yeah, EXCLUSIVE break necks on sunday, regardless of "2 d grave" is there or not.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 11:10 AM~8335472
> *Oh hell yeah, EXCLUSIVE break necks on sunday, regardless of "2 d grave" is there or not.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 18 2007, 08:14 AM~8335493
> *:thumbsup:
> *



whats up bro. What you been up to?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 11:16 AM~8335501
> *whats up bro. What you been up to?
> *


whats up. still working on the bathroom. relacing some rims. rebuilding the bmx to race.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 18 2007, 08:19 AM~8335517
> *whats up. still working on the bathroom. relacing some rims. rebuilding the bmx to race.
> *


Well you got your work cut out for you. Shit man I've been at my freinds shop where the crime scene took place trying to work a miracle.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 11:22 AM~8335543
> *Well you got your work cut out for you. Shit man I've been at my freinds shop where the crime scene took place trying to work a miracle.
> *


where did it break on the frame.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 18 2007, 08:24 AM~8335559
> *where did it break on the frame.
> *



From the tank down the down tube to the crank. And a piece of a fender got damaged


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 11:25 AM~8335566
> *From the tank down the down tube to the crank. And a piece of a fender got damaged
> *


thats bad. is there any damage to the frame or is it just the bondo that broke.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 18 2007, 08:27 AM~8335579
> *thats bad. is there any damage to the frame or is it just the bondo that broke.
> *


Just bondo. We (REC, NOE, MYSELF) stayed up late last night thinking of what to do so we decided on the .............................................................next year


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 11:42 AM~8335689
> *Just bondo. We (REC, NOE, MYSELF) stayed up late last night thinking of what to do so we decided on the .............................................................next year
> *


oh


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 18 2007, 08:45 AM~8335718
> *oh
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 11:52 AM~8335753
> *
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 09:52 AM~8335753
> *
> *


 :uh: .......


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 09:10 AM~8335472
> *Oh hell yeah, EXCLUSIVE break necks on sunday, regardless of "2 d grave" is there or not.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 09:42 AM~8335689
> *Just bondo. We (REC, NOE, MYSELF) stayed up late last night thinking of what to do so we decided on the .............................................................next year
> *


till about 4am, i actually fell asleep sitting down, hahaha


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 18 2007, 06:07 PM~8338812
> *till about 4am, i actually fell asleep sitting down, hahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 18 2007, 08:42 AM~8335689
> *Just bondo. We (REC, NOE, MYSELF) stayed up late last night thinking of what to do so we decided on the .............................................................next year
> *


WE GOT YA'LLS BACK AS WELL................................MIRACLES............


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 18 2007, 04:52 PM~8339636
> *WE GOT YA'LLS BACK AS WELL................................MIRACLES............
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 18 2007, 03:07 PM~8338812
> *till about 4am, i actually fell asleep sitting down, hahaha
> *



Hell yeah by the time i got home it was 4:30am went to bed got up at 6am shower up n went to work


----------



## Drop'em

Happy Birthday to ICED! I hope you have a good day today bro. We were hoping in you to make it to houston, but we will post pics. for you. Have a good day.


----------



## Drop'em

Ill be there to take REC n support him.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 19 2007, 05:43 PM~8346954
> *Ill be there to take REC n support him.
> *


good luck at houston rec


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 19 2007, 03:43 PM~8346954
> *Ill be there to take REC n support him.
> *


i'll be there also to support Exclusive Bike Club, for sure next year we will have more bikes showing than this year


----------



## Drop'em

REC got 2nd best of show, First in full category, BEST plating, accesories, murals, paint.

I got Best of Show 1st place, 1st place full category.

See all yall in vegas. I met TonyO, Lil Pheonix they are good peoples, thanks for the help guys. See yall in October.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 10:01 PM~8366344
> *REC got 2nd best of show, First in full category, BEST plating, accesories, murals, paint.
> 
> I got Best of Show 1st place, 1st place full category.
> 
> See all yall in vegas. I met TonyO, Lil Pheonix they are good peoples, thanks for the help guys. See yall in October.
> *


thats how exclusive does it,  . any pics.


----------



## TonyO

Congrats to Exclusive tearin up the bike scene. I was happy to come home with a 1st place for 12" category :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Congrats Rec and Drop Em, two cool guys.

JustDeez is cool even though I dont think he's in Exclusive is he :dunno:

Congrats to all Exclusive BC :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2007, 10:13 PM~8366433
> *Congrats to Exclusive tearin up the bike scene.  I was happy to come home with a 1st place for 12" category  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats Rec and Drop Em, two cool guys.
> 
> JustDeez  is cool even though I dont think he's in Exclusive is he :dunno:
> 
> Congrats to all Exclusive BC  :biggrin:
> *


naw he in bad infulinces


----------



## stillspinnin

2 d grave looks real nice. whats the timer for on the tank.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 22 2007, 07:54 PM~8366714
> *2 d grave looks real nice.  whats the timer for on the tank.
> *



Thats the guage for the hydro pump. Man Edgar with LRM called me to set up a photo shoot for tomorrow. He wants to shoot REC's n "2 D GRAVE"


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 10:57 PM~8366736
> *Thats the guage for the hydro pump. Man Edgar with LRM called me to set up a photo shoot for tomorrow. He wants to shoot REC's n "2 D GRAVE"
> *


 :0 :cheesy: about time lrm starts featuring more than one bike, they might even bring back lrb.


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## sic713

im happy.. drop'em bike came out good.. even though it did get dropped and damage, homeboy did a good covering it up.. we will be in vegas.. with a lil some new and extra done to it..


nice meetin u tony-o... and of course noe..
5 ft wonder...


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 11:14 PM~8366861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos who.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont know the first guy but
rec,lil dropem,dropem,Noe from Texas


----------



## Drop'em

FROM LEFT TO RIGHT:

BERTO , REC, Lil DROP'EM , MYSELF, NOE from TEXAS


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 11:29 PM~8367015
> *FROM LEFT TO RIGHT:
> 
> BERTO , REC, Lil DROP'EM , MYSELF, NOE from TEXAS
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 08:29 PM~8367015
> *FROM LEFT TO RIGHT:
> 
> BERTO , REC, Lil DROP'EM , MYSELF, NOE from TEXAS
> *


looks nice...want to see it person hopefully...n want to see it on display


----------



## stillspinnin

ive been working on these rims for about a week, let me know what you guys think about them.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2007, 08:13 PM~8366433
> *Congrats to Exclusive tearin up the bike scene.  I was happy to come home with a 1st place for 12" category  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats Rec and Drop Em, two cool guys.
> 
> JustDeez  is cool even though I dont think he's in Exclusive is he :dunno:
> 
> Congrats to all Exclusive BC  :biggrin:
> *



what about me tony?  :tears:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2007, 12:02 PM~8371378
> *what about me tony?  :tears:
> *


dont feel bad.. he doesnt like me either..


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 01:06 PM~8371413
> *dont feel bad.. he doesnt like me either..
> *


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 07:01 PM~8366344
> *REC got 2nd best of show, First in full category, BEST plating, accesories, murals, paint.
> 
> I got Best of Show 1st place, 1st place full category.
> 
> See all yall in vegas. I met TonyO, Lil Pheonix they are good peoples, thanks for the help guys. See yall in October.
> *


I got second place in Full


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 23 2007, 02:23 PM~8371512
> *I got second  place in Full
> *


I got third place in full :biggrin: 

It was a pleasure losing to you. Have to lose to you more often.


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2007, 12:30 PM~8371565
> *I got third place in full :biggrin:
> 
> It was a pleasure losing to you.  Have to lose to you more often.
> *


  Your bike is super clean Iam just happy to be part of the 30th years Anniversary tour


----------



## Eternal Life

SOUTH HOUSTON LOUNGE
602 COLLEGE AVE
( SOUTH HOUSTON @ HWY 3 )
SOUTH HOUSTON, TX
SAT 27 2007
2PM-7PM 

*ROBERT GOODALL BAND
*B-B-Q PLATES
*AUCTION



BENEFIT FOR KEVIN ALLAN VIDOCK..WE WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU..

ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE FOR ANY CAR CLUBS & BIKE CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......THANK YOU.....

HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
832-297-2761


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

congrats guys


----------



## stillspinnin

just got word tat the fallnationals is coming in october 7 at e-town. which means the last major show for the year here. most likely its not gonna be a lrm show like the springnationals.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 24 2007, 07:01 AM~8377895
> *just got word tat the fallnationals is coming in october 7 at e-town. which means the last major show for the year here. most likely its not gonna be a lrm show like the springnationals.
> *


You beter get ready. Hey that package was returned to me, after weeks. Pm me your address I think I got the zip code wrong or something.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 24 2007, 10:07 AM~8377920
> *You beter get ready. Hey that package was returned to me, after weeks. Pm me your address I think I got the zip code wrong or something.
> *


im gonna be ready, after the show im gonna start the rebuild.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 24 2007, 07:27 AM~8378004
> *im gonna be ready, after the show im gonna start the rebuild.
> *



cool.


----------



## Drop'em

I want to send out a shout out to that boy chingo bling. For showing support to EXCLUSIVE.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 24 2007, 11:55 AM~8378877
> *I want to send out a shout out to that boy chingo bling. For showing support to EXCLUSIVE.
> *


:uh: :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 24 2007, 11:27 AM~8379694
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


Dont get mad he said he still loves you. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


Man I still cant believe all this shit happenin.... First show for EXCLUSIVE and we came out on top, with 2 photoshoots man hold up.................. Like I said before i want to thank everyone for this, JUSTDEEZ, SIC, TonyO, RO-BC, Lil deVille, ToyShop, Cortez, BadNews, and everyone that I bugged the shit out of.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 24 2007, 12:32 PM~8380111
> *Dont get mad he said he still loves you. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> Man I still cant believe all this shit happenin.... First show for EXCLUSIVE and we came out on top, with 2 photoshoots man hold up.................. Like I said before i want to thank everyone for this, JUSTDEEZ, SIC, TonyO, RO-BC, Lil deVille, ToyShop, Cortez, BadNews, and everyone that I bugged the shit out of.
> *


me the most...
asshole... 
but i did pull through like i promised.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2007, 01:07 PM~8380370
> *me the most...
> asshole...
> but i did pull through like i promised.
> *



Hell yeah you did. Hey you should be happy hoe, your name will be in 2 issues of lowrider magazine. Hey those haterz I told you about aint non of them hoes say shit to me, they no better not to say shit if they aint got nothing


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 24 2007, 01:10 PM~8380394
> *Hell yeah you did. Hey you should be happy hoe, your name will be in 2 issues of lowrider magazine. Hey those haterz I told you about aint non of them hoes say shit to me, they no better not to say shit if they aint got nothing
> *


POR FAVOR......... BELIEVE IT.........DROPEM LIKE IT HOT FOOL.....................
.............MIRACLES.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 24 2007, 07:27 PM~8383208
> *POR FAVOR......... BELIEVE IT.........DROPEM LIKE IT HOT FOOL.....................
> .............MIRACLES.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You better believe it ill e dropin'em hot till VEGAS, then ill loose there, to the great one Lil PHX


----------



## screwstone_tx




----------



## Drop'em

WHO IS THESE GUY: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHASUCKIN PIPE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 11:51 PM~8397822
> *WHO IS THESE GUY: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHASUCKIN PIPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ah yeah I love the smell of Diesel in the morning :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

NEWS FLASH THIS JUST IN:


All members of Exclusive BC announced the breakup of the club. All members are now joining Rollerz 



And on a side note all their bikes are trashing their old parts and going with all TNT custom parts



:0


----------



## sic713

bullshit.


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 02:29 PM~8398199
> *NEWS FLASH THIS JUST IN:
> All members of Exclusive BC announced the breakup of the club.  All members are now joining Rollerz
> And on a side note all their bikes are trashing their old parts and going with all TNT custom parts
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 51gjr

:0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 05:29 PM~8398199
> *NEWS FLASH THIS JUST IN:
> All members of Exclusive BC announced the breakup of the club.  All members are now joining Rollerz
> And on a side note all their bikes are trashing their old parts and going with all TNT custom parts
> :0
> *


the first part is a lie. i hope the second part is true though.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 02:29 PM~8398199
> *NEWS FLASH THIS JUST IN:
> All members of Exclusive BC announced the breakup of the club.  All members are now joining Rollerz
> And on a side note all their bikes are trashing their old parts and going with all TNT custom parts
> :0
> *


Dont start that shit TONY!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 26 2007, 03:38 PM~8398832
> *Dont start that shit TONY!!
> *



:twak: hno:


----------



## TonyO

REC I sent you a PM


----------



## NaturalHighII

Tony always trying to start shit!!


----------



## stillspinnin

schwinn show next week, the fastback is going for first.


----------



## REC




----------



## REC




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 26 2007, 07:35 PM~8399402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 26 2007, 04:36 PM~8399412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ...............................


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 02:29 PM~8398199
> *NEWS FLASH THIS JUST IN:
> All members of Exclusive BC announced the breakup of the club.  All members are now joining Rollerz
> And on a side note all their bikes are trashing their old parts and going with all TNT custom parts
> :0
> *


Breaking News from Baytown, Texas:

EXCLUSIVE just announced Mr. TonyO as EXCLUSIVE's new TEXAS VicePresident


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 27 2007, 05:04 PM~8404127
> *Breaking News from Baytown, Texas:
> 
> EXCLUSIVE just announced Mr. TonyO as EXCLUSIVE's new TEXAS VicePresident
> *



I'm changing the name to Rollerz Only's Exclusive BC  





J/K :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 27 2007, 07:29 AM~8404275
> *I'm changing the name to Rollerz Only's Exclusive BC
> J/K  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 26 2007, 04:24 PM~8399318
> *Tony always trying to start shit!!
> *


Thats some big words from a club thats always talking shit and not showing!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 27 2007, 06:00 PM~8404465
> *Thats some big words from a club thats always talking shit and not showing!
> *



:roflmao: Internet Gangstas


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 27 2007, 08:05 AM~8404504
> *:roflmao:  Internet Gangstas
> *



Hell Yeah thats what we are Internet Gangstas


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 27 2007, 08:00 AM~8404465
> *Thats some big words from a club thats always talking shit and not showing!
> *


 :uh:  :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 27 2007, 08:00 AM~8404465
> *Thats some big words from a club thats always talking shit and not showing!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 27 2007, 08:05 AM~8404504
> *:roflmao: Gangstas
> *


that somthing tonyo will never be :0 .......................j/p :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 27 2007, 11:33 AM~8406057
> *that somthing tonyo will never be :0 .......................j/p :biggrin:
> *


i dont think he wants to be..


----------



## Drop'em

Please keep all the beef off this topic. 

TonyO dont get your feelings hurt man, you are one of those quiet GANGSTAS


----------



## NaturalHighII

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 27 2007, 07:00 AM~8404465
> *Thats some big words from a club thats always talking shit and not showing!
> *


Dam homie, you and Tony always trying to instigate something. I didnt even try to say it in a bad way. Tony and I get along pretty well for me to sya something like that.


----------



## NaturalHighII

Exclusive, Im not gonna argue in your topic, but when someone says something about your club, you have to step up, dont you?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 27 2007, 12:38 PM~8406624
> *Exclusive, Im not gonna argue in your topic, but when someone says something about your club, you have to step up, dont you?
> *


Not really thats when i start sending him pms and discuss it.


----------



## NaturalHighII

I see your point, but these guys dont listen to me or any of my club members. The only person from there club thats cool enough is RO-BC. Everyone else just talks and talks. Especially to my club.Me and RO-BC once began arguing but both of us realized what and who was wrong. So we settled it, but other than that, all his fellow club members dont follow his path


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 27 2007, 12:49 PM~8406756
> *I see your point, but these guys dont listen to me or any of my club members. The only person from there club thats cool enough is RO-BC. Everyone else just talks and talks. Especially to my club.Me and RO-BC once began arguing but both of us realized what and who was wrong. So we settled it, but other than that, all his fellow club members dont follow his path
> *



Well I dont know cause I met Lil PHX n TonyO, 51gjr, R.O. Lifer, talk to TonyO a couple of times and they all seem cool. I guess everyone has their opinions about people.


----------



## NaturalHighII

Nah I dont mean nothing bad about them or have said anything about them, but its just the fact that theyre always talking alot. The only person Ive met is Tony. Ive seen Lil Phx, but didnt speak to him personally. Tony was cool, I even did business with him. So were cool. But the rest, I reall cant say.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 27 2007, 01:03 PM~8406864
> *Nah I dont mean nothing bad about them or have said anything about them, but its just the fact that theyre always talking alot. The only person Ive met is Tony. Ive seen Lil Phx, but didnt speak to him personally. Tony was cool, I even did business with him. So were cool. But the rest, I reall cant say.
> *



They are cool people man, next time just talk to them.


----------



## NaturalHighII

Thats what Ill do. THanks and sorry about all this on your topic. Oh and Congrats on your guys first shows. You guys did real good. Good Luck on your next one.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jul 27 2007, 01:10 PM~8406942
> *Thats what Ill do. THanks and sorry about all this on your topic. Oh and Congrats on your guys first shows. You guys did real good. Good Luck on your next one.
> *



No problem man. Thanks our next show is VEGAS.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 27 2007, 04:13 PM~8406968
> *No problem man. Thanks our next show is VEGAS.
> *


 and e-town same day. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 27 2007, 01:16 PM~8407007
> *and e-town same day. :biggrin:
> *



Thats right EXCLUSIVE will show world wide


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 27 2007, 11:07 PM~8406910
> *They are cool people man, next time just talk to them.
> *



Yeah man Layitlow ain't the real world. E-banging , Internet gangstas, etc. yeah ok whatever but when it comes time to go to a show people are different ya know and that's good and bad.

Beef can be resolved and all will be well. I learned a while back not to take anything that is said online to heart. I used to and I used to be so pissed off at people for the stupid things they would say and do to me but now I just sit back and laugh ya know? If you take everything too serious and to heart then you don't belong on here.  



Mad props goes out to Exclusive. I look forward to workin with you guys on plaques, parts, etc. I can work on getting you guys plaque holders if you want, different sized plaques, keychain or pendant plaques.... just hit me up.


----------



## NaturalHighII

Well be there at Vegas.Looking forward to meeting you and your fellow club members


----------



## Drop'em

Thanks Tony. Im looking forward to meet everyone i didnt meet in houston. 
Tony get ready to party I just talked to Lil PHX and we got a party schedual ready for VEGAS.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 27 2007, 11:30 PM~8407167
> *Thanks Tony. Im looking forward to meet everyone i didnt meet in houston.
> Tony get ready to party I just talked to Lil PHX and we got a party schedual ready for VEGAS.
> *


Oh yeah man I'm sure Rollerz will be reserving a bar for the night at the Strat like last year


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 27 2007, 01:31 PM~8407173
> *Oh yeah man I'm sure Rollerz will be reserving a bar for the night at the Strat like last year
> *



Me n SIC are staying at the circus circus, we are talking about girls Tony something I have to teach you about.hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 27 2007, 01:34 PM~8407197
> *Me n SIC are staying at the circus circus, we are talking about girls Tony something I have to teach you about.hahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 27 2007, 01:13 PM~8406968
> *No problem man. Thanks our next show is VEGAS.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ALREADY............


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 27 2007, 01:34 PM~8407197
> *Me n SIC are staying at the circus circus, we are talking about girls Tony something I have to teach you about.hahahahahahahahaha
> *


the what.. oh yea, hotel better be nice.. no roaches.. and better be plenty of hizzoes


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 27 2007, 10:00 AM~8404465
> *Thats some big words from a club thats always talking shit and not showing!
> *


 :uh: PLEASE!!! homie.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2007, 08:01 PM~8410012
> *:uh:  PLEASE!!! homie.
> *


no


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 10:09 PM~8410061
> *no
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2007, 08:09 PM~8410068
> *:uh:
> *


ur weak


----------



## noe_from_texas

sup guys


----------



## stillspinnin

:wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

REC and his Sweepstakes Prize, 2nd Place Best of Show


----------



## LIL PHX

Sorry homies didnt mean to mess up your topic!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 28 2007, 06:51 AM~8412435
> *Sorry homies didnt mean to mess up your topic!
> *



Thats cool bro keep up the good work.hahahahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 10:25 PM~8410193
> *ur weak
> *


at what?


----------



## LIL PHX

Did they put the Freddy bike in full or radical?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2007, 08:17 AM~8412721
> *at what?
> *


everything


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 28 2007, 09:37 AM~8413117
> *Did they put the Freddy bike in full or radical?
> *


full


----------



## kiki

SUP HOMIES...................WATS THE DAM DEAL................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 01:07 PM~8418693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP HOMIES...................WATS THE DAM DEAL................
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 10:07 AM~8418693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP HOMIES...................WATS THE DAM DEAL................
> *



wuz up kiki. Ready for FREDDRIKSBURG


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 27 2007, 11:39 PM~8407237
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 07:53 PM~8409976
> *the what.. oh yea, hotel better be nice.. no roaches.. and better be plenty of hizzoes
> *


2 FOR $39 IN VEGAS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 30 2007, 01:04 AM~8420093
> *2 FOR $39 IN VEGAS
> *


 :0 get me 4 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

GO OUTSIDE THE STRATOSPHERE AND TAKE UR PIC


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 29 2007, 10:44 AM~8418835
> *wuz up kiki. Ready for FREDDRIKSBURG
> *


YEAH IM GONNA DROPEM LIKE ITS HOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
CHU READY HOLMES ???........ READY TO REC CHOP ..............


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 04:35 PM~8420472
> *YEAH IM GONNA DROPEM LIKE ITS HOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> CHU READY HOLMES ???........ READY TO REC CHOP ..............
> *


Fuck REC chop..........
Im ready to take them hoes to the grave


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 29 2007, 07:15 PM~8421446
> *Fuck REC chop..........
> Im ready to take them hoes to the grave
> *


DAM I WANNA LIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
FUCK IT IM BRINGING CHARLIE FOR MY INSURANCE........................ :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 07:26 PM~8421546
> *DAM I WANNA LIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> FUCK IT IM BRINGING CHARLIE FOR MY INSURANCE........................ :angry:
> *



Sorry bro but when people get in my way i take them 6 feet under. Nothing personnal,


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 29 2007, 10:35 PM~8421616
> *Sorry bro but when people get in my way i take them 6 feet under. Nothing personnal,
> *


 :uh: im not in your way, im just eating some dorito's. :happysad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 30 2007, 06:16 AM~8421927
> *:uh: im not in your way, im just eating some dorito's. :happysad:
> *


Habanero or Nacho cheese? How much shipped? :dunno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2007, 03:08 PM~8420113
> *:0  get me 4  :biggrin:
> *


you cant handle 4


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2007, 05:24 PM~8424546
> *you cant handle 4
> *



I need them to help me setup my bikes :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2007, 10:10 AM~8424499
> *Habanero or Nacho cheese?    How much shipped?  :dunno:
> *


nacho cheese.$20 shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 30 2007, 07:59 PM~8425633
> *nacho cheese.$20 shipping. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2007, 10:01 AM~8425650
> *
> *


I have some cheetos puffs


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 30 2007, 08:29 PM~8425935
> *I have some cheetos puffs
> *



Fire or regular?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2007, 10:32 AM~8425964
> *Fire or regular?
> *


Regular fool, im an og gangta


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 30 2007, 09:56 PM~8426700
> *Regular fool, im an og gangta
> *


Puffs or cruchy?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2007, 12:25 PM~8426960
> *Puffs or cruchy?
> *


puffs fool.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 30 2007, 10:46 PM~8427119
> *puffs fool.
> *


word


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up homies!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 30 2007, 11:00 PM~8427271
> *What's up homies!
> *



Whatup


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 30 2007, 04:00 PM~8427271
> *What's up homies!
> *


hey


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 30 2007, 01:00 PM~8427271
> *What's up homies!
> *


Wuz Up My *****....................................................................

How the short life .................. my bad how is life treating you shorty ................ oops well you know what im trying to say fool.?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 30 2007, 11:12 PM~8427382
> *Wuz Up My *****....................................................................
> 
> How the short life .................. my bad how is life treating you shorty ................ oops well you know what im trying to say fool.?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

Afew more pics. from the show:


----------



## TonyO

I see blurry people :around:


----------



## stillspinnin

that pedal car is nice. them some big trophys. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2007, 06:51 PM~8430564
> *I see blurry people :around:
> *



My took the pics. I guess when you want something done right we have have to do it ourselves


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 04:54 AM~8430587
> *My took the pics. I guess when you want something done right we have have to do it ourselves
> *



:yes:


----------



## noe_from_texas

TTT!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2007, 09:13 AM~8435660
> *TTT!!!
> *


Que onda bro. So when you coming back down. I will be in Freddrecksburg car show August 12


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 30 2007, 08:47 PM~8430521
> *Afew more pics. from the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


read the sign to the left


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2007, 11:05 PM~8441467
> *read the sign to the left
> *


what you did.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

11 and counting


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 31 2007, 09:55 PM~8442436
> *11 and counting
> *



Already ready, man hungry for some Menudo too.!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 2 2007, 12:02 AM~8447889
> *Already ready, man hungry for some Menudo too.!
> *




ok flamer :ugh:




J/K :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 1 2007, 06:08 AM~8441492
> *what you did.
> *



The disk brake thing on the axle :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 1 2007, 05:02 PM~8447889
> *Already ready, man hungry for some Menudo too.!
> *


 :wave: one more day. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 05:08 PM~8447958
> *The disk brake thing on the axle :thumbsup:
> *


what brakes. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 2 2007, 12:10 AM~8447973
> *what brakes. :dunno:
> *



The wheel then, its like a spare tire I guess :dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 06:10 PM~8448560
> *The wheel then,  its like a spare tire I guess :dunno:
> *


i think its a spinner. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 2 2007, 01:16 AM~8448626
> *i think its a spinner. :dunno:
> *



Its a thing :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i did the disk brake rotors and the bars the pedals sit on.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 1 2007, 04:22 PM~8449182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS FUCKIN CRAZY........................ :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 2 2007, 05:35 AM~8450549
> *THATS FUCKIN CRAZY........................ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2 :around:


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up EXCLUSIVE


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 01:38 PM~8464169
> *Wuz up EXCLUSIVE
> *


whats up


----------



## RO.LIFER

WUT UP HOMIES?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 3 2007, 11:24 AM~8464548
> *WUT UP HOMIES?
> *


Wuz Up Bro. How you been?


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys, haven't been on in a few days


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 3 2007, 02:56 PM~8464778
> *what's up guys, haven't been on in a few days
> *


sup, where you been.


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 11:25 AM~8464554
> *Wuz Up Bro. How you been?
> *


CHILLIN TRYING TO GET MY SONS BIKE DONE ON TIME :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 3 2007, 12:13 PM~8464887
> *CHILLIN TRYING TO GET MY SONS BIKE DONE ON TIME :angry:
> *



cool i havent unpacked from houston, im ready


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 1 2007, 05:22 PM~8449182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man thats a bad ass pic u can even see that pearl pattern........thanx for all the work justdeez..cant wait for the rest of the stuff.......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 04:10 PM~8448560
> *The wheel then,  its like a spare tire I guess :dunno:
> *


 actually it is a disk brake rotor just didnt get to finish the caliper for it yet...but yeas it also has a fifth wheel...........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 3 2007, 05:31 PM~8466347
> *man thats a bad ass pic u can even see that pearl pattern........thanx for all the work justdeez..cant wait for the rest of the stuff.......
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 4 2007, 01:18 AM~8466237
> *cool i havent unpacked from houston, im ready
> *



Sounds like me bro I never unpack between shows. I'll leave the trailer the same as it was in Vegas until its time to pack for the PHX show :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 3 2007, 06:41 PM~8466426
> *Sounds like me bro I never unpack between shows.  I'll leave the trailer the same as it was in Vegas until its time to pack for the PHX show :roflmao:
> *


i wonder what would happen if someone stole yo trailer


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 3 2007, 03:52 PM~8466491
> *i wonder what would happen if someone stole yo trailer
> *



CRY.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Drop'em

I would like to present to all the newest member n chapter from south AUST. mr. jhonnyb. Welcome to EXCLUSIVE: this is EXCLUSIVE material and a good person too. Thank Homie:


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 06:31 PM~8467370
> *I would like to present to all the newest member n chapter from south AUST. mr. jhonnyb. Welcome to EXCLUSIVE: this is EXCLUSIVE material and a good person too. Thank Homie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank drop'em and exclusive 
exclusive going globle :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Aug 3 2007, 06:46 PM~8467447
> *thank drop'em and exclusive
> exclusive going globle :biggrin:
> *


you already know!


----------



## Drop'em

I will like to take the time to introduce another chapter to EXCLUSIVE:

Santa Ana, California..................... 7 members there.

Thanks Roger you n your homies will shine in CALI.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 07:09 PM~8467590
> *I will like to take the time to introduce another chapter to EXCLUSIVE:
> 
> Santa Ana, California..................... 7 members there.
> 
> Thanks Roger you n your homies will shine in CALI.
> *


?????


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 07:41 PM~8467777
> *?????
> *


roger21 he has a trike


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 10:09 PM~8467590
> *I will like to take the time to introduce another chapter to EXCLUSIVE:
> 
> Santa Ana, California..................... 7 members there.
> 
> Thanks Roger you n your homies will shine in CALI.
> *


wes goin global homie. all we need is a euro chap and we can take over the world. :biggrin: welcolm homies.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 07:42 PM~8467783
> *roger21 he has a trike
> *


pics of the new chapter?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE(714)

hey wuts up this is Roger the new chapter of EXCLUSIVE at 714


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE(714)_@Aug 3 2007, 11:13 PM~8467962
> *hey wuts up this is Roger the new chapter of EXCLUSIVE at 714
> *


sup homie.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE(714)

nonen homes juss here calling up my homies telling um about joining


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE(714)_@Aug 3 2007, 11:16 PM~8467978
> *nonen homes juss here calling up my homies telling um about joining
> *


----------



## EXCLUSIVE(714)

so wut bike do u have homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 08:04 PM~8467918
> *pics of the new chapter?
> *


Exclusive South Australia Chapter:









Exclusive Santa Ana, Cali Chapter:









Exclusive Texas Chapter :









Exclusive New Jersey Chapter:









Exclusive Alabama Chapter:
ALL UNDER CONTRUCTION


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE(714)_@Aug 3 2007, 11:18 PM~8467995
> *so wut bike do u have homie
> *


gettin redone for next year









my most prized possesion.


----------



## Drop'em

The above is only the contact people for that chapter: 

EXCLUSIVE WORLD WIDE


----------



## EXCLUSIVE(714)

i like ur shwinn,,,i had a convertable boy/girl but i sold it for $200..i dont know if uve seen em there rare


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE(714)_@Aug 3 2007, 11:26 PM~8468037
> *i like ur shwinn,,,i had a convertable boy/girl but i sold it for $200..i dont know if uve seen em there rare
> *


thanks. you mean the bantam yea ive seen some.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE(714)

right now im working on a radical bike...but im having a lil trouble finding were 2 buy em


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE(714)_@Aug 3 2007, 11:30 PM~8468058
> *right now im working on a radical bike...but im having a lil trouble finding were 2 buy em
> *


what you need.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE(714)

so far i only have the handlebars and the fork


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE(714)_@Aug 3 2007, 11:54 PM~8468148
> *so far i only have the handlebars and the fork
> *


you dont have a frame.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE(714)

nah im lookin 4 1


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE(714)_@Aug 3 2007, 11:58 PM~8468166
> *nah im lookin 4 1
> *


good luck finding one.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE(714)

do u have any shwinns for sale


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE(714)_@Aug 4 2007, 12:04 AM~8468198
> *do u have any shwinns for sale
> *


not right now. sorry.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 07:31 PM~8467370
> *I would like to present to all the newest member n chapter from south AUST. mr. jhonnyb. Welcome to EXCLUSIVE: this is EXCLUSIVE material and a good person too. Thank Homie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

welcome to the club bro


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE(714)_@Aug 3 2007, 09:13 PM~8467962
> *hey wuts up this is Roger the new chapter of EXCLUSIVE at 714
> *


what's up roger, welcome to the club homie


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Aug 3 2007, 06:46 PM~8467447
> *thank drop'em and exclusive
> exclusive going globle :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to the Club  
welcome to the club California Chapter


----------



## REC

Exclusive Bc


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Aug 3 2007, 10:01 PM~8468538-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the club bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REC_@Aug 3 2007, 10:16 PM~8468583
> *Welcome to the Club
> welcome to the club California Chapter
> *


thanks and rec your bike needs no intro to me i loved it the first time i seen it one of the worlds best


----------



## stillspinnin

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 4 2007, 09:17 AM~8470119
> *:wave:
> *


GOODMORNING EXCLUSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What yall got going this weekend.
How was the show stillpinnin?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 4 2007, 01:29 PM~8470429
> *GOODMORNING EXCLUSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What yall got going this weekend.
> How was the show stillpinnin?
> *


the show was good. came in second place. lost to a black phantom.was raining like crazy last night.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 4 2007, 11:03 AM~8470536
> *the show was good. came in second place. lost to a black phantom.was raining like crazy last night.
> *


congrats. homie. Im waiting for vegas, right now to come. I already sent my reg. form in. It has been raining for 2 weeks now so we have had some mess up weather here in texas


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

drop'em/ rec
i see you guys are expanding down under congrats .
johnnyb thats a nice bike you got right there homie.
keep ridin till the wheels fall off .


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 4 2007, 02:37 PM~8470667
> *congrats. homie. Im waiting for vegas, right now to come. I already sent my reg. form in. It has been raining for 2 weeks now so we have had some mess up weather here in texas
> *


thanks. the rain over here was mad windy. and there was a lightling strike very close to where i live. sounded like a huge explosion.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 4 2007, 12:21 PM~8470860
> *drop'em/ rec
> i see you guys are expanding down under congrats .
> johnnyb thats a nice bike you got right there homie.
> keep ridin till the wheels fall off .
> *


see you SUNDAY


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 4 2007, 12:52 PM~8471004
> *see you SUNDAY
> *


X2................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 09:31 PM~8467370
> *I would like to present to all the newest member n chapter from south AUST. mr. jhonnyb. Welcome to EXCLUSIVE: this is EXCLUSIVE material and a good person too. Thank Homie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those doorknobs on the fenders.


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 4 2007, 03:21 PM~8471622
> *are those doorknobs on the fenders.
> *


yes i have more to go on when it's finshed


----------



## stillspinnin

nice. never seen anyone up here use doorknobs on fenders.


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 4 2007, 06:41 PM~8472524
> *nice. never seen anyone up here use doorknobs on fenders.
> *


----------



## jonny b

cuttys got them r.i.p bro :angel:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Aug 4 2007, 09:47 PM~8472562
> *cuttys got them r.i.p bro :angel:
> *


R.I.P homie


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 4 2007, 12:21 PM~8470860
> *drop'em/ rec
> i see you guys are expanding down under congrats .
> johnnyb thats a nice bike you got right there homie.
> keep ridin till the wheels fall off .
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN. I see Exclusive b.c. doing it big.


my bad guys


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2007, 09:09 PM~8472967
> *DAMN. I see Exclusive b.s. doing it big.
> *


 yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

days before the Houston LRM Show


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 4 2007, 11:17 PM~8473013
> *days before the Houston LRM Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 4 2007, 09:21 PM~8473038
> *
> *



i'm trying to get the other one but it's taking a while


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 4 2007, 08:17 PM~8473013
> *days before the Houston LRM Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Actually that was friday before loading up the trailer


----------



## stillspinnin

morning homies. :wave:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 5 2007, 09:22 AM~8475670
> *morning homies. :wave:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 3 2007, 10:18 PM~8468588
> *Exclusive Bc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 im in love :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

the club is looking good homies


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 5 2007, 09:22 AM~8475670
> *morning homies. :wave:
> *


Wuz Up homie........... im just waking up...................fuck im going back to sleep


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## stillspinnin

sup. got back from work.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 5 2007, 05:10 PM~8478137
> *sup. got back from work.
> *



screw that. . I ll be there in the morning


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 05:16 PM~8478175
> *screw that.  .          I ll be there in the morning
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 08:16 PM~8478175
> *screw that.  .          I ll be there in the morning
> *


man i got attacked by bees today while riding my bike.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 5 2007, 05:19 PM~8478197
> *man i got attacked by bees today while riding my bike.
> *


GOD DAM !!!!!!!!! U STRAIGHT.......................... :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 5 2007, 05:19 PM~8478197
> *man i got attacked by bees today while riding my bike.
> *



You ok. I hope you aint allergic to bee's. 

Wuz Up kiki ready for this weekend?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 08:40 PM~8478310
> *You ok. I hope you aint allergic to bee's.
> 
> Wuz Up kiki ready for this weekend?
> *


im alright. stung me on the hand and leg.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 5 2007, 05:43 PM~8478333
> *im alright. stung me on the hand and leg.
> *


Cool. So any progress on your project


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 08:44 PM~8478342
> *Cool. So any progress on your project
> *


nutin much. just trying to figure out what im gonna do paint wise and gettin my finances together.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 5 2007, 05:47 PM~8478364
> *nutin much. just trying to figure out what im gonna do paint wise and gettin my finances together.
> *


yup same here. Theres a couple of show im going to do before VEGAS hopefully I can get some cash saved up


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 08:48 PM~8478376
> *yup same here. Theres a couple of show im going to do before VEGAS hopefully I can get some cash saved up
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up peoples ! How is everyone doing today ?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 10:12 AM~8483788
> *Wuz Up peoples ! How is everyone doing today ?
> *



Attention all EXCLUSIVE members: I need for yall to text me or pm me so we can have a talk about our club shirts. There are 2 different types n ways to purchase those, the lady i have been dealing with is just giving me the run-around. So hit me up.


----------



## Drop'em

Ok I sent all the info in already, thanks


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

HEY PEEPS
:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 6 2007, 02:12 PM~8485802
> *HEY PEEPS
> :wave:
> *



Wuz Up fool. How was your Birthday champ


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 02:13 PM~8485810
> *Wuz Up fool. How was your Birthday champ
> *


WATSUP HOMIE..
IT WAS GOOD..
I CAME OUT IN A SWEET 16 SO IT WAS LIKE MY B-DAY AND HERS..LOL
AND DAMN GOT SUPER WASTED DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 6 2007, 02:14 PM~8485819
> *WATSUP HOMIE..
> IT WAS GOOD..
> I CAME OUT IN A SWEET 16 SO IT WAS LIKE MY B-DAY AND HERS..LOL
> AND DAMN GOT SUPER WASTED DAWG :biggrin:
> *


Must of been a blast


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 02:15 PM~8485831
> *Must of been a blast
> *


fuk yea...
thnx for all the love..lol :biggrin:


----------



## REC

Whats up just wanted to say Problemas 2 is in the making :0 Should be done in late 2008


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 6 2007, 07:07 PM~8486741
> *Whats just wanted to say Problemas 2 is in the making  :0 Should be done in  late 2008
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

" 2 D GRAVE" 2 WILL DEBUT IN houston 2008. Watch out REC even if you in the same club Im taking you out buddy, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Im taking everybody to the grave, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 7 2007, 05:36 AM~8488596
> *" 2 D GRAVE" 2 WILL DEBUT IN houston 2008. Watch out REC even if you in the same club Im taking you out buddy, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Im taking everybody to the grave, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *



2 D Grave 2 wheeler? :dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 10:36 PM~8488596
> *" 2 D GRAVE" 2 WILL DEBUT IN houston 2008. Watch out REC even if you in the same club Im taking you out buddy, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Im taking everybody to the grave, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


you gonna come to my turf and try to take me down?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 07:40 PM~8478310
> *I CANT BELIEVE IM IN LEGIONS NOW..........THANKS TO CADILLAC PIMPIN
> *



NO PROBLEM BRO JUST LOOKING OUT FOR YOU......


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 07:36 PM~8488596
> *" 2 D GRAVE" 2 WILL DEBUT IN houston 2008. Watch out REC even if you in the same club Im taking you out buddy, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Im taking everybody to the grave, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


  I dont like competition "Exclusive" members let there bikes do the talking
:biggrin:


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 6 2007, 09:02 PM~8489494
> *NO PROBLEM BRO JUST LOOKING OUT FOR YOU......
> *


that the fuck your kidding


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

you guys have a new member here in orange county named roger?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 7 2007, 01:11 AM~8491255
> *you guys have a new member here in orange county named roger?
> *


Yes sir we do. He has our blessing to be the president of that chapter.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 6 2007, 09:26 PM~8489693
> * I dont like  competition  "Exclusive" members let there bikes do the talking
> :biggrin:
> *


Yup we sure do. Thats how EXCLUSIVE does it. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

wut it dew fellas :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 7 2007, 09:11 AM~8492648
> *wut it dew fellas :wave:
> *


chillin bro. Gettin ready for the drive to your hood.


----------



## stillspinnin

sup.


----------



## noe_from_texas

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 7 2007, 10:52 AM~8493334
> *:biggrin:
> *



wuz up NOE! Stranger


----------



## noe_from_texas

nothing, just getting ready for work


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 7 2007, 11:02 AM~8493415
> *nothing, just getting ready for work
> *



cool. I will holla at all of yall this weekend we got to get some things straight


----------



## noe_from_texas

been working on this little by little also :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 AM~8493465
> *been working on this little by little also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good NOE hollar at me I might have some parts that will go with that.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 7 2007, 02:06 PM~8493465
> *been working on this little by little also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 5 2007, 05:19 PM~8478197
> *man i got attacked by bees today while riding my bike.
> *


you gottta stop wearing that flower smelling perfume homie :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 7 2007, 06:05 PM~8497560
> *you gottta stop wearing that flower smelling perfume homie :biggrin:
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 7 2007, 06:39 AM~8491759
> *Yes sir we do. He has our blessing to be the president of that chapter.
> *


PICS.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 7 2007, 09:05 PM~8497560
> *you gottta stop wearing that flower smelling perfume homie :biggrin:
> *


i dont wear perfume, they just came outta nowhere and just started stingin.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2007, 06:44 PM~8497885
> *PICS.
> *


x2 wich bike is it


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 7 2007, 12:06 PM~8493465
> *been working on this little by little also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I should have mine in Houston next year. Body works nice BTW


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 AM~8493465
> *been working on this little by little also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice real straight is that the shwinn you posted a while back some were on hear


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE! What you guys got going on for this weekend ? 

2 D GRAVE will be in Freddrieksburg at the PROPHECY "BACK 2 SCHOOL BASH" Car Show this Sunday. Thats a 7 hour trip so we will be on the road.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 8 2007, 01:08 PM~8503373
> *Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE! What you guys got going on for this weekend ?
> 
> 2 D GRAVE will be in Freddrieksburg at the PROPHECY "BACK 2 SCHOOL BASH" Car Show this Sunday. Thats a 7 hour trip so we will be on the road.
> *


whats sup, i got nutin this weekend. who else is going to freddrieksburg.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 8 2007, 10:12 AM~8503414
> *whats sup, i got nutin this weekend. who else is going to freddrieksburg.
> *



Right now just me cause i made a commitment to them that i will take the trike up there. REC, well REC is getting married he is also a dad now so his bike will be up for sale here pretty quick.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 8 2007, 01:39 PM~8503621
> *Right now just me cause i made a commitment to them that i will take the trike up there. REC, well REC is getting married he is also a dad now so his bike will be up for sale here pretty quick.
> *


hes gonna sell problemas, we gotta keep it in the club homie. gongrats REC.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Aug 8 2007, 02:18 AM~8501201
> *looks nice real straight is that the shwinn you posted a while back some were on hear
> *


yeah, that's the Schwinn Lil Chik i posted a while back


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 8 2007, 11:39 AM~8503621
> *Right now just me cause i made a commitment to them that i will take the trike up there. REC, well REC is getting married he is also a dad now so his bike will be up for sale here pretty quick.
> *


WHAT!!!

damn, tell him i said congratulations :biggrin:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 8 2007, 10:39 AM~8503621
> *Right now just me cause i made a commitment to them that i will take the trike up there. REC, well REC is getting married he is also a dad now so his bike will be up for sale here pretty quick.
> *


I would never sell my bike  Part two is getting done soon


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 8 2007, 04:04 PM~8506227
> *I would never sell my bike  Part two is getting done soon
> *


Lil BITCH


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 8 2007, 04:07 PM~8506245
> *Lil BITCH
> *


Dont ever talk shit about my girlfriend "my bike"


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 8 2007, 04:09 PM~8506255
> *Dont ever talk shit about my girlfriend  "my bike"
> *


Thats why I have the bike in my garage hoe, quit talking shit hoe. Hey so what you think about the club fool ? 

WE ARE FUCKIN WORLD WIDE *****


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 8 2007, 04:12 PM~8506269
> *Thats why I have the bike in my garage hoe, quit talking shit hoe. Hey so what you think about the club fool ?
> 
> WE ARE FUCKIN WORLD WIDE *****
> *


 :uh: Me Mexican


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 8 2007, 04:13 PM~8506273
> *:uh:  Me Mexican
> *



Ok ******!


----------



## Drop'em

REC is at my house shit


----------



## Drop'em

REC TELL YOUR GIRL I SAID 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

*CONGRATS REC...WELL IF U DO END UP SELLING UR BIKETHERE ARE A COUPLE PARTS I WOULD LIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:   *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 8 2007, 06:37 PM~8507227
> *CONGRATS REC...WELL IF U DO END UP SELLING UR BIKETHERE ARE A COUPLE PARTS I WOULD LIKE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2. :cheesy:


----------



## stillspinnin

man i was just watching the news and man did i get lucky.
a f2 tornado ripped through staten island and brooklyn this morning. alot of destruction occured.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 8 2007, 07:27 PM~8507700
> *man i was just watching the news and man did i get lucky.
> a f2 tornado ripped through staten island and brooklyn this morning. alot of destruction occured.
> *


dude its turning into that one movie the day after tommorow theres bad weather every where


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 9 2007, 12:00 AM~8508803
> *dude its turning into that one movie the day after tommorow theres bad weather every where
> *


then that means :uh: .









im outta here. hno: 









i aint getting frozen.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 8 2007, 09:00 PM~8508803
> *dude its turning into that one movie the day after tommorow theres bad weather every where
> *


NOT HERE...
:happysad:


----------



## noe_from_texas

it was raining daily down here for about 2 weeks, but it's gone now. but now we're in the hurricane season,so who knows if we'll get one this year


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 9 2007, 01:13 PM~8512221
> *it was raining daily down here for about 2 weeks, but it's gone now.  but now we're in the hurricane season,so who knows if we'll get one this year
> *


theyve been sayin im supposed to be hit with a big hurricane. :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

Good Night Fools.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 10 2007, 12:17 AM~8517571
> *Good Night Fools.
> *


good night fool.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ALOHA BRA..


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 7 2007, 12:17 PM~8493572
> *Looks good NOE hollar at me I might have some parts that will go with that.
> *


you got pics of the parts? i was gonna ask you when i went over there but forgot. are they the ones from your old bike? the square twisted ones?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2007, 07:03 AM~8519913
> *you got pics of the parts?  i was gonna ask you when i went over there but forgot.  are they the ones from your old bike?  the square twisted ones?
> *


nope. They are still raw i think.............. Let me check cause I was going to use them but decide not to.


----------



## stillspinnin

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 10 2007, 08:10 AM~8520321
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey NOE get at me i need to ask you something


----------



## Drop'em

Man Hold up!

EXCLUSIVE Dallas/Forth area Chapter coming soon. Its in the works


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 10 2007, 11:50 AM~8521663
> *Man Hold up!
> 
> EXCLUSIVE  Dallas/Forth area Chapter coming soon. Its in the works
> *



are the pictures of the parts in the works? hhaha


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2007, 09:51 AM~8520704
> *hey NOE get at me i need to ask you something
> *


pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 AM~8493465
> *been working on this little by little also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 7 2007, 12:06 PM~8493465
> *been working on this little by little also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i sprayed it with primer and noticed i need to ad more bondo on the outside edges towards the tubes  then the next phase of bodywork begins :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2007, 10:54 AM~8521698
> *i sprayed it with primer and noticed i need to ad more bondo on the outside edges towards the tubes    then the next phase of bodywork begins  :biggrin:
> *


Whats going on in the back of the frame? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2007, 11:55 AM~8521704
> *Whats going on in the back of the frame?  :biggrin:
> *


i'm thinking of keeping it mild, but you never know what i will happen next :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2007, 10:56 AM~8521713
> *i'm thinking of keeping it mild,  but you never know what i will happen next  :0  :biggrin:
> *


It would look really good with the thing you wanted to do back there.  Just let me knowif I can help homie. We can do something really simple and classic.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2007, 11:58 AM~8521728
> *It would look really good with the thing you wanted to do back there.    Just let me knowif I can help homie. We can do something really simple and classic.
> *


are you finished with all your projects yet? haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2007, 11:00 AM~8521742
> *are you finished with all your projects yet?  haha
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2007, 11:58 AM~8521728
> *It would look really good with the thing you wanted to do back there.    Just let me knowif I can help homie. We can do something really simple and classic.
> *


you know what, i honestly don't remember which design your talking about cause i don't usually keep the drawing unless i really like them. i have some right now of what i really want though, but i'm not home


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 10 2007, 12:01 PM~8521749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2007, 11:02 AM~8521758
> *you know what, i honestly don't remember which design your talking about cause i don't usually keep the drawing unless i really like them.  i have some right now of what i really want though, but i'm not home
> *


Let me draw something and I will pm you tomorrow.


----------



## noe_from_texas

i might not get them till sunday, i'm leaving all day tomorrow  

but send them anyway


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up andy



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: noe_from_texas, FajitasOnGRill956


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2007, 10:51 AM~8521677
> *are the pictures of the parts in the works? hhaha
> *


Let me get ahold of REC.


----------



## noe_from_texas

alright


----------



## Drop'em

Alright EXCLUSIVE I will be heading out to the DIRTY BURG to show at the BACK TO SCHOOL BASH. Ill take pics. n post up when I get back, i will not take my lap top on the road.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 11 2007, 12:37 AM~8525995
> *Alright EXCLUSIVE I will be heading out to the DIRTY BURG to show at the BACK TO SCHOOL BASH. Ill take pics. n post up when I get back, i will not take my lap top on the road.
> *


  i wont be going anywhere. got mad cold over here.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

CHUNKIN UP THA DUECE DAWN IN DALLAS TEXAS!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 11 2007, 02:54 AM~8527299
> *CHUNKIN UP THA DUECE DAWN IN DALLAS TEXAS!!!!
> *



Wuz Up SCREW! Ready for that EXCLUSIVE down there or what homie, tell this boys how we roll in TEXAS


----------



## DVNRDGRS

LOL HELL YEA IM READY TO REPRESENT!!!


----------



## DVNRDGRS

ONE TIME FOR TEXAS!!!


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 11 2007, 12:50 PM~8529296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE TIME FOR TEXAS!!!
> *


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 11 2007, 12:50 PM~8529296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE TIME FOR TEXAS!!!
> *



fly


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 11 2007, 03:50 PM~8529296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE TIME FOR TEXAS!!!
> *



nice frame


----------



## DVNRDGRS

thanks, this is my my lil street bike lol a daily driver untill my caprice gets fixed


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 11 2007, 05:41 PM~8529869
> *thanks, this is my my lil street bike lol a daily driver untill my caprice gets fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HE LOOKS HOT..ITS HELLA HOT IN TEXAS..WHEN I USED TO STAY IN ARLINGTON IT WAS FUCKIN HOT AS HELL IN THE SUMMER! :angry: CALI!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2007, 05:24 PM~8530084
> *HE LOOKS HOT..ITS HELLA HOT IN TEXAS..WHEN I USED TO STAY IN ARLINGTON IT WAS FUCKIN HOT AS HELL IN THE SUMMER! :angry: CALI!!!! :biggrin:
> *





:scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I NEW SOMBODY WAS GONNA TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY..FUCK IT. :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2007, 06:02 PM~8530274
> *I NEW SOMBODY WAS GONNA TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY..FUCK IT. :dunno:
> *



just fucking with u........its always fucking hot here in texas........


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:yes: I USED TO GO TO HURRICANE HARBOR EVERYDAY CUZ MY SISTER WORKED THERE!HELLA NICE!


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 11 2007, 12:50 PM~8529296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE TIME FOR TEXAS!!!
> *



sweet


----------



## DVNRDGRS

LOL HELL YEA I WAS HOTTER THANNA MUHFUCKA THANKS FOR THA COMPLEMENTS ITS A SCWHINN QUALITY. MY BRUTHA (YUNG RYDER) GAVE IT TO ME AS A GRADUATION PRESENT HE WE THINK ITS A 69 HOW COULD I FIND OUT IF THATS TRUE OR NOT?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

if it is a 69 the serial numbers will be on the back where you mount your rim.. if not then it would be on the front where you mount your fork.. but it wont be in the 60s.. get your serial n check the codes..


----------



## sic713

sup exclusive..


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 11 2007, 10:08 PM~8531162
> *if it is a 69 the serial numbers will be on the back where you mount your rim.. if not then it would be on the front where you mount your fork.. but it wont be in the 60s.. get your serial n check the codes..
> *


check the schwinn topic. i posted the codes to determine the year.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2007, 10:10 PM~8531183
> *sup exclusive..
> *


sup sic.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

ok i can see a lil bit of tha numbers and a letter S on tha back and then my circle emblem has tha number 2700 on it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2007, 05:24 PM~8530084
> *HE LOOKS HOT..ITS HELLA HOT IN TEXAS..WHEN I USED TO STAY IN ARLINGTON IT WAS FUCKIN HOT AS HELL IN THE SUMMER! :angry: CALI!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Are you from Agg?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2007, 08:18 PM~8531568
> *Are you from Agg?
> *


I WAS BORN HERE MOVED THERE WHEN I WAS 5 AND LIVED THER UNTIL I WAS 12..THEN MOVED BACK HERE.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 11 2007, 11:08 PM~8531497
> *ok i can see a lil bit of tha numbers and a letter S on tha back and then my circle emblem has tha number 2700 on it.
> *


there should be 2 letters on it, what are they.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2007, 10:27 PM~8531619
> *I WAS BORN HERE MOVED THERE WHEN I WAS 5 AND LIVED THER UNTIL I WAS 12..THEN MOVED BACK HERE.
> *


already TX baby


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2007, 08:34 PM~8531660
> *already TX baby
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2007, 08:39 PM~8531697
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 11 2007, 10:38 PM~8531690
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know how we do.  :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

I REALLY DONT REMEBER TEXAS THAT MUCH THO,IT WAS MOSTLY A BLUR..BUT I GO THERE SUMTIMES DURING THE SUMMER..


----------



## DVNRDGRS

A S AND I THINK A C OR A O A LIL OF ITS GRINDED DOWN AND I SEE 9119


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2007, 10:43 PM~8531723
> *I REALLY DONT REMEBER TEXAS THAT MUCH THO,IT WAS MOSTLY A BLUR..BUT I GO THERE SUMTIMES DURING THE SUMMER..
> *


you miss it and you know it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

HA HA!A LIL..JUST TO SEE OLD FRIENDS..BT THATS ABOUT IT..CALI IS THE PLACE 4 ME..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2007, 10:53 PM~8531785
> *HA HA!A LIL..JUST TO SEE OLD FRIENDS..BT THATS ABOUT IT..CALI IS THE PLACE 4 ME..
> *


Hit me up if you ever back in the agg. Ill show how we do in the 817 Foros style. How old are you again bro.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 11 2007, 11:51 PM~8531769
> *A S AND I THINK A C OR A O A LIL OF ITS GRINDED DOWN AND I SEE 9119
> *


if its a as then its a 81. if its a ac then its a 67. post up a pic of it.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2007, 08:54 PM~8531792
> *Hit me up if you ever back in the agg. Ill show how we do in the 817 Foros style. How old are you again bro.
> *


4$HO!


----------



## DVNRDGRS




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 12 2007, 12:40 AM~8532061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


definatly not a 69. looks like a repop.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

whats that :dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 12 2007, 12:46 AM~8532095
> *whats that :dunno:
> *


reproduction frame.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DAM.BADNEWS FOR U HUH..


----------



## DVNRDGRS

ooooo so its not even a schwinn ?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 12 2007, 12:49 AM~8532119
> *ooooo so its not even a schwinn ?
> *


schwinn made the reproductions based on the mid 70's stingray blueprints. the pics are a little too blurry though to even tell if it was a schwinn frame or just another frame with a schwinn badge on it.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

aight my parents took tha family camra to tha family reunion but ill try and get some better ones up. preciate tha info


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 12 2007, 12:57 AM~8532170
> *aight my parents took tha family camra to tha family reunion but ill try and get some better ones up. preciate tha info
> *


looking at the pics you posted up before i dont even think its a schwinn frame.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

DAAMN!!  so i guess i aint exclusive material?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 13 2007, 03:05 AM~8539980
> *DAAMN!!    so i guess i aint exclusive material?
> *


it aint gotta be a schwinn for it to be exclusives material. its just gotta be a nice bike.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

alright mayne danm a ***** straight up thought i had a schwinn. its aight my shit still straight huh? ima take that emblem off!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 13 2007, 03:15 AM~8540014
> *alright  mayne danm a ***** straight up thought i had a schwinn. its aight my shit still straight huh?  ima take that emblem off!
> *


frame is still nice.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

preciate it and thanks for lettin a ***** know mayne


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 13 2007, 12:20 AM~8540032
> *preciate it and thanks for lettin a ***** know mayne
> *



Dont worry mayne, come on nigg you are still EXCLUSIVE material. 

Say EXCLUSIVE n the whole world.

If yall still dont know or havent noticed:

SSCCRREEWWHHEEAADD will be the contact person( president) 4 the Dallas/Forth area. I told yall THE TAKE OVER . HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

WORLD WIDE NOW N 4-EVER.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 10:11 AM~8540777
> *Dont worry mayne, come on nigg you are still EXCLUSIVE material.
> 
> Say EXCLUSIVE n the whole world.
> 
> If yall still dont know or havent noticed:
> 
> SSCCRREEWWHHEEAADD will be the contact person( president) 4 the Dallas/Forth area. I told yall THE TAKE OVER . HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> WORLD WIDE NOW N 4-EVER.
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Does anybody need help on their projects for next year? Let REC know if you do cause he has a couple design in stored. I know he is still waiting for Stillspinnin to get up with him


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 11:17 AM~8542398
> *Does anybody need help on their projects for next year? Let REC know if you do cause he has a couple design in stored. I know he is still waiting for Stillspinnin to get up with him
> *


 :biggrin: I DO


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 13 2007, 11:29 AM~8542481
> *:biggrin:  I DO
> *


Even if you aint EXCLUSIVE we can help, what can we help you out with.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 13 2007, 11:29 AM~8542481
> *:biggrin:  I DO
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:roflmao:


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 07:11 AM~8540777
> *Dont worry mayne, come on nigg you are still EXCLUSIVE material.
> 
> Say EXCLUSIVE n the whole world.
> 
> If yall still dont know or havent noticed:
> 
> SSCCRREEWWHHEEAADD will be the contact person( president) 4 the Dallas/Forth area. I told yall THE TAKE OVER . HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> WORLD WIDE NOW N 4-EVER.
> *




AWWREADY!!!! IMA HOLD IT DAWN FOR D-TOWN ATTENDING EVERYTHING FROM SHOWS TO CURE FOR CANCER RACES. HOW MUCH ARE THA PLAQUES?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 13 2007, 11:50 AM~8542671
> *AWWREADY!!!!  IMA HOLD IT DAWN FOR D-TOWN ATTENDING EVERYTHING FROM SHOWS TO CURE FOR CANCER RACES. HOW MUCH ARE THA PLAQUES?
> *


check your pm


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 13 2007, 11:50 AM~8542671
> *AWWREADY!!!!  IMA HOLD IT DAWN FOR D-TOWN ATTENDING EVERYTHING FROM SHOWS TO CURE FOR CANCER RACES. HOW MUCH ARE THA PLAQUES?
> *


DAM..JUMPING AHEAD ARE WE? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 13 2007, 11:56 AM~8542717
> *DAM..JUMPING AHEAD ARE WE? :biggrin:
> *


Thats the exitement people get when they join one of the fastest growing clubs out there. EXCLUSIVE a different style of family n lowriding


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP PEOPLE, WHATS THE NEXT BIGGEST SHOW?


----------



## DVNRDGRS

THA SCREW FEST?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2007, 11:48 AM~8542646
> *:banghead:
> *


  ...IM JK RAUL


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 03:12 PM~8542830
> *WUZ UP PEOPLE, WHATS THE NEXT BIGGEST SHOW?
> *


vegas and e-town.


----------



## Drop'em

I will be at SCREW FEST. Also will be gettin ready to drive to VEGAS.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 13 2007, 01:50 PM~8542671
> *AWWREADY!!!!  IMA HOLD IT DAWN FOR D-TOWN ATTENDING EVERYTHING FROM SHOWS TO CURE FOR CANCER RACES. HOW MUCH ARE THA PLAQUES?
> *


Congrats home. Nothing but luv playa


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 04:09 PM~8543224
> *I will be at SCREW FEST. Also will be gettin ready to drive to VEGAS.
> *


i might not show at e-town.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 13 2007, 01:57 PM~8543608
> *i might not show at e-town.
> *



Why Not? Hey EXCLUSIVE I will be off line for a while. We are going to have a meeting, tonight with a couple of people that want to join EXCLUSIVE TEXAS CHAPTER. Noe I will let you know later on tonihgt I think the meeting will be around 7pm tonight. I will kep you updated


----------



## Malverde619

watsup people,im the newest member to exclusive just started an san diego chapter..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 13 2007, 05:30 PM~8545088
> *watsup people,im the newest member to exclusive just started an san diego chapter..
> *


Congrats. San Diego you better look out EXCLUSIVE coming to a show near you


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 13 2007, 05:30 PM~8545088
> *watsup people,im the newest member to exclusive just started an san diego chapter..
> *


 have any pics of your chapters bikes?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 05:24 PM~8543763
> *Why Not? Hey EXCLUSIVE I will be off line for a while. We are going to have a meeting, tonight with a couple of people that want to join EXCLUSIVE TEXAS CHAPTER. Noe I will let you know later on tonihgt I think the meeting will be around 7pm tonight. I will kep you updated
> *


i might start my build early so i can have it finished for the lrm show


----------



## Malverde619

my bike now and new frame working on


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Aug 13 2007, 03:24 PM~8543763-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why Not? Hey EXCLUSIVE I will be off line for a while. We are going to have a meeting, tonight with a couple of people that want to join EXCLUSIVE TEXAS CHAPTER. Noe I will let you know later on tonihgt I think the meeting will be around 7pm tonight. I will kep you updated
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 06:30 PM~8545088
> *watsup people,im the newest member to exclusive just started an san diego chapter..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Malverde619_@Aug 13 2007, 07:24 PM~8545526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bike now and new frame working on
> *


damn, that's a nice frame bro, welcome to the club :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 13 2007, 07:02 PM~8545862
> *damn, that's a nice frame bro, welcome to the club :biggrin:
> *



NOE SHE IS A GIRL,FOOL!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 08:35 PM~8546254
> *NOE SHE IS A GIRL,FOOL!
> *


:happysad: sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

For those that didnt know, MALVERDE619 is a female that is running the chapter n owns the above master peice


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 07:35 PM~8546254
> *NOE SHE IS A GIRL,FOOL!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 07:35 PM~8546254
> *NOE SHE IS A GIRL,FOOL!
> *


who noe or the owner of the bike :biggrin: 




j/p


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 13 2007, 07:42 PM~8546335
> *who noe or the owner of the bike :biggrin:
> j/p
> *


I know you didnt call my short freind a girl. Our San Diego President is a GIRL. So lets respect her like she is one of us ok.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 07:46 PM~8546382
> *I know you didnt call my short freind a girl. Our San Diego President is a GIRL. So lets respect her like she is one of us ok.
> *


i am 
but jus a joke..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 13 2007, 07:47 PM~8546401
> *i am
> but jus a joke..
> *



Cool. You can bull swith Noe, but Respect MALVERDE619 as 1 of us


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 07:48 PM~8546417
> *Cool. You can bull swith Noe, but Respect MALVERDE619 as 1 of us
> *


i was fukin with noe


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 13 2007, 07:50 PM~8546438
> *i was fukin with noe
> *



koo.


----------



## RO-BC

fuck exclusive














































































































































lol






































































ha ha ha h ah aha ha hahaha
























































































sike




































yo 




























































mama


















































rides 






















































a






































bike






























much love exclusive brothers


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 13 2007, 07:54 PM~8546499
> *fuck exclusive
> lol
> ha ha ha h ah aha ha hahaha
> sike
> yo
> mama
> rides
> a
> bike
> much love exclusive brothers
> *



Thats it you are DEAD! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,


Wuz Up brotha!? How you been man? Ready for the VEGAS or what?


----------



## RO-BC

im getting there just need my frame painted and i think i will be ready for bike of the year lol j/k but yeah im ready got san mateo soon you flying up for it or what


----------



## Lil Spanks

:scrutinize:


----------



## Malverde619

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 13 2007, 07:58 PM~8546570
> *im getting there just need my frame painted and i think i will be ready for bike of the year lol j/k but yeah im ready got san mateo soon you flying up for it or what
> *



maybe


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 13 2007, 08:30 PM~8545088
> *watsup people,im the newest member to exclusive just started an san diego chapter..
> *


welcome to the fastest growing club in the world.


----------



## sic713

sup chicken fuckers.. how my future sponsored club doing... 
hahah


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 13 2007, 06:24 PM~8545526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bike now and new frame working on
> *


welcom and nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Malverde619

thanks everybody


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 14 2007, 09:16 AM~8550411
> *thanks everybody
> *


wUZ uP GIRL. Hey how far are you from San Mateo


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 13 2007, 07:54 PM~8546499
> *fuck exclusive
> lol
> ha ha ha h ah aha ha hahaha
> sike
> yo
> mama
> rides
> a
> bike
> much love exclusive brothers
> *


 :angry: not koo...taco...if sumone did that to RO u guys would jump all over there ass!!!! :cheesy: 

good morning exclusive :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 13 2007, 06:24 PM~8545526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bike now and new frame working on
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 
both those shits are fucking awsome :biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 14 2007, 09:26 AM~8550501
> *:angry:  not koo...taco...if sumone did that to RO u guys would jump all over there ass!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> good morning exclusive :biggrin:
> *



Wuz Up Homie!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 14 2007, 09:17 AM~8550419
> *wUZ uP GIRL.  Hey how far are you from San Mateo
> *


About 12 hours.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 09:59 AM~8550755
> *About 12 hours.
> *



12 hours from San Diego to San Mateo? Hollyshitbatman................................

Thats a drive, Thanks anyways.................


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 14 2007, 09:43 AM~8550645
> *Wuz Up Homie!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 14 2007, 01:47 PM~8552434
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz UP fool!

EXCLUSIVE would like to welcome to the BAYTOWN chapter 2 cars that will debut in ODESSA this year.

EXCLUSIVE car n bike club


----------



## Drop'em

EXCLUSIVE n EVERYONE ELSE! 

I just started a topic for EXCLUSIVE in the LOWRIDER GENERAL SECTION. Now that we have cars in the club we are now know as:

EXCLUSIVE car n bike club
"We World Wide Now"


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Malverde619

damn i only thought it was 8


----------



## stillspinnin

got any pics of the cars.


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 14 2007, 03:38 PM~8553561
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

DAMMM U GUYS ARE GETTING BIGGER N BIGGER

N JUST HAVE TO SAY CONGRATS...N DAMMMMMMM


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 14 2007, 05:45 PM~8554530
> *DAMMM U GUYS ARE GETTING BIGGER N BIGGER
> 
> N JUST HAVE TO SAY CONGRATS...N DAMMMMMMM
> *



cOOL hOMIE.


----------



## Drop'em

Hey just to let yall know:

NOE will be starting his chapter down in the Valley. 

CONGRATS. NOE way to go


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

HOW MANY CHAPTERS U GUYS HAVE


----------



## sic713

so ya want me to sponsor huh.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

EXCLUSIVE B.C. DALLAS CHAPTER 3 DEEP. AND A TRUCK ON 22 SOON TO BE BAGGED HE GOT IS CALIFORNIA COMBO THA WHOLE TALE GATE WELDED TOGETHER ITS A LIL HARDER TO PUT THA BIKES IN NOW. MY CAPRICE AINT REALLY WORTH SHOWIN YET I GOT THA SOUND SYSTEM THO.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 14 2007, 07:28 PM~8555487
> *EXCLUSIVE B.C. DALLAS CHAPTER 3 DEEP. AND A TRUCK ON 22 SOON TO BE BAGGED HE GOT IS CALIFORNIA COMBO THA WHOLE TALE GATE WELDED TOGETHER ITS  A LIL HARDER TO PUT THA BIKES IN NOW. MY CAPRICE AINT REALLY WORTH SHOWIN YET I GOT THA SOUND SYSTEM THO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight. Man hold up ! Thats how Dallas is doing it


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 14 2007, 05:54 PM~8554626
> *HOW MANY CHAPTERS U GUYS HAVE
> *



Chapters:

Baytown, Texas
Dallas, Texas
Rio Grande Valley, Texas
Alabama
New Jersey
Santa Ana, California
San Diego, California
Mount. Germer, Australia


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Aug 14 2007, 05:51 PM~8554583-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey just to let yall know:
> 
> NOE will be starting his chapter down in the Valley.
> 
> CONGRATS. NOE way to go
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 14 2007, 07:28 PM~8555487
> *EXCLUSIVE B.C. DALLAS CHAPTER 3 DEEP. AND A TRUCK ON 22 SOON TO BE BAGGED HE GOT IS CALIFORNIA COMBO THA WHOLE TALE GATE WELDED TOGETHER ITS  A LIL HARDER TO PUT THA BIKES IN NOW. MY CAPRICE AINT REALLY WORTH SHOWIN YET I GOT THA SOUND SYSTEM THO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

Whats going on Jonny B? Hey that seat is nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 14 2007, 05:54 PM~8554626
> *HOW MANY CHAPTERS U GUYS HAVE
> *


I think Vic wants to join. :biggrin:


----------



## REC




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN HOUSTON NEXT YEAR.... NOW THAT WE HAVE A CHAPTER OUT THERE WE WILL BE HITTING UP A SHOW OR TWO OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 08:41 PM~8556256
> *I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN HOUSTON NEXT YEAR.... NOW THAT WE HAVE A CHAPTER OUT THERE WE WILL BE HITTING UP A SHOW OR TWO OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


  Lux is going to be takin over out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 08:24 PM~8556044
> *I think Vic wants to join.  :biggrin:
> *


hell no
:uh:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 08:24 PM~8556044
> *I think Vic wants to join.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bigj81

will post up pics soon. for sure be ready for odessa


----------



## Malverde619

you guys have two of my favorite bikes.. :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 14 2007, 08:51 PM~8554583
> *Hey just to let yall know:
> 
> NOE will be starting his chapter down in the Valley.
> 
> CONGRATS. NOE way to go
> *


congrats noe.


----------



## stillspinnin

im leaving on vacation tomorrow and wont be on here for a week or two.


----------



## sic713

well.?


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 14 2007, 07:50 PM~8555713
> *Whats going on Jonny B? Hey that seat is nice homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks i had to run the boss is shity i got fuc all work done yesterday he dont know why ha ha. my seats at the chromer now ready in 2 weeks


----------



## DVNRDGRS

THEY THA SAME PICS FROM YESTERDAY BUT LARGER. 





































AND WE GOTTA NUTHA 16" COMMIN SOON.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

THIS IS A IDEA FOR MY GREEN STREET BIKE, IMA CALL IT " A TASTE OF TEXAS" AND SOMEHOW MAKE THA 3RD WHEEL RECLINE, AND THE SEAT WILL BE MADE OUT OF PEANUT BUTTER LEATHER I WAS THINKIN BOUT PAINTING A YELLOW LINE ABOVE MY WHITE WALLS TO GIVE IT THAT "VOGUES" LOOK 









I KNOW I CANT DRAW BUT YALL GET WHERE IM TRYNA GO WITH IT.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 15 2007, 02:34 PM~8560764
> *THEY THA SAME PICS FROM YESTERDAY BUT LARGER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WE GOTTA NUTHA 16" COMMIN SOON.
> *


----------



## Malverde619

i like that texas design what color u plan on painting it


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 15 2007, 11:41 AM~8560838
> *THIS IS A IDEA FOR MY GREEN STREET BIKE, IMA CALL IT " A TASTE OF TEXAS" AND SOMEHOW MAKE THA 3RD WHEEL RECLINE, AND THE SEAT WILL BE MADE OUT OF PEANUT BUTTER LEATHER I WAS THINKIN BOUT PAINTING A YELLOW LINE ABOVE MY WHITE WALLS TO GIVE IT THAT "VOGUES" LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW I CANT DRAW BUT YALL GET WHERE IM TRYNA GO WITH IT.
> *


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 15 2007, 02:26 PM~8562171
> *i like that texas design what color u plan on painting it
> *



I WANNA GO WITH CANDY GREEN OR LIKE A CANDY WATERMELON YO BRUTHA GOT A BAD ASS CUT DAWG MY BRUTHA GOT A WHITE 81 WITH 3 PUMPS AND 6 BATTERIES . PRECIATE IT YALL.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 15 2007, 10:41 AM~8560838
> *THIS IS A IDEA FOR MY GREEN STREET BIKE, IMA CALL IT " A TASTE OF TEXAS" AND SOMEHOW MAKE THA 3RD WHEEL RECLINE, AND THE SEAT WILL BE MADE OUT OF PEANUT BUTTER LEATHER I WAS THINKIN BOUT PAINTING A YELLOW LINE ABOVE MY WHITE WALLS TO GIVE IT THAT "VOGUES" LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW I CANT DRAW BUT YALL GET WHERE IM TRYNA GO WITH IT.
> *


throw in a neon sign and kinda like a slab bike huh?


----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up EXCLUSIVE! 

Say man I got some of the money already in for yalls shirts, Im still waiting on some of yall to send the cash. So hurry up so I can order the shirts


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 14 2007, 03:38 PM~8553561
> *
> *


Wuz Up fool!

HEY YOUR CAR IS LOOKING GOOD!

Cant wait till next year I llbe out there clownin on my new shit.


----------



## Drop'em

BEFORE: IN 2006









AFTER: IN 2007


----------



## LilBoyBlue

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 15 2007, 08:11 PM~8564539
> *BEFORE: IN 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER: IN 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 14 2007, 06:51 PM~8554583
> *Hey just to let yall know:
> 
> NOE will be starting his chapter down in the Valley.
> 
> CONGRATS. NOE way to go
> *



no other way to go, but up from where i am now


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 15 2007, 12:34 PM~8560764
> *THEY THA SAME PICS FROM YESTERDAY BUT LARGER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WE GOTTA NUTHA 16" COMMIN SOON.
> *



welcome to the club bro, i'm loving that lil 16 inch bike


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 15 2007, 11:11 PM~8564539
> *BEFORE: IN 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER: IN 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

*EXCLUSIVES OWN LIL DROP'EM GETTING READY TO SMASH SOME WATER BALLOONS @ THE FREDERICKSBURG SHOW .*


----------



## Drop'em

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

Holly Shit is that who I think it is ?


----------



## casper805

who u guys have in cali?


----------



## Malverde619

i sent the money to you today in the mail


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 16 2007, 04:05 PM~8571148
> *who u guys have in cali?
> *



We have chapters in Santa Ana n San Diego


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 16 2007, 04:32 PM~8571267
> *i sent the money to you today in the mail
> *


Cool


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 16 2007, 05:02 PM~8571119
> *Holly Shit is that who I think it is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the man himself, hehehe


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 07:55 PM~8572509
> *the SHORT man himself, hehehe
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 07:55 PM~8572509
> *the man himself, hehehe
> *


my *****, the 5ft wonder.


----------



## sic713

*sup exclusive.. me and drop'em been talking about me sponsoring you guys.. and yall mofos are growing.. drop'em has put in alot of work with me ,and im pretty sure there is more to come..
ill be doing mybest hooking you guys up with custom hand made parts, frames,,and also the sickest paint jobs, at the best prices. just work with me..

so now "sic713" is exclusives sponsor..
need anything, feel free to call me "832 372 0874""*


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 10:01 PM~8573514
> *sup exclusive.. me and drop'em been talking about me sponsoring you guys.. and yall mofos are growing.. drop'em has put in alot of work with me ,and im pretty sure there is more to come..
> ill be doing mybest hooking you guys up with custom hand made parts, frames,,and also the sickest paint jobs, at the best prices. just work with me..
> 
> so now "sic713" is exclusives sponsor..
> need anything, feel free to call me "832 372 0874""
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 10:01 PM~8573514
> *sup exclusive.. me and drop'em been talking about me sponsoring you guys.. and yall mofos are growing.. drop'em has put in alot of work with me ,and im pretty sure there is more to come..
> ill be doing mybest hooking you guys up with custom hand made parts, frames,,and also the sickest paint jobs, at the best prices. just work with me..
> 
> so now "sic713" is exclusives sponsor..
> need anything, feel free to call me "832 372 0874""
> *


Hell Yeah! EXCLUSIVE feel free to contact my boy darks for any custom work yall need. If yall need to ship anything to him you can either ship to him or me. I will make sure he gets it. Thanks SIC we have alot of work coming out for 2008 n its all going your way.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2007, 07:25 AM~8565232
> *:biggrin:
> no other way to go, but up from where i am now
> *


you two timer! :twak: Don't forget your presidency of Next Year BC out there too, dont let them lil homies in Next Year down, they said you didnt show up at the last meeting :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2007, 08:01 AM~8573514
> *sup exclusive.. me and drop'em been talking about me sponsoring you guys.. and yall mofos are growing.. drop'em has put in alot of work with me ,and im pretty sure there is more to come..
> ill be doing mybest hooking you guys up with custom hand made parts, frames,,and also the sickest paint jobs, at the best prices. just work with me..
> 
> so now "sic713" is exclusives sponsor..
> need anything, feel free to call me "832 372 0874""
> *


Along with TNT


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2007, 06:40 AM~8575300
> *Along with TNT
> *



[COLOR=red]*You damn right! 

THE FOLLOWING ARE THE OFFICIAL SPONSORS FOR EXCLUSIVE CAR n BIKE CLUB:


SIC 713 - Mike holla @ 832-372-0874

TnT - holla @ TonyO n THAT BOY TACO.*[/COLOR]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 17 2007, 05:00 PM~8575417
> *[COLOR=red]You damn right!
> 
> THE FOLLOWING ARE THE OFFICIAL SPONSORS FOR EXCLUSIVE CAR n BIKE CLUB:
> SIC 713 - Mike holla @ 832-372-0874
> 
> TnT - holla @ TonyO n THAT BOY TACO.[/COLOR]
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 17 2007, 06:35 AM~8575274
> *Hell Yeah! EXCLUSIVE feel free to contact my boy darks for any custom work yall need. If yall need to ship anything to him you can either ship to him or me. I will make sure he gets it. Thanks SIC we have alot of work coming out for 2008 n its all going your way.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN!!!!!! EXCLUSIVE doing it big!!!!!!


----------



## REC

REC_STUDIO the Official Exclusive photoshop artist


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2007, 02:13 PM~8578141
> *DAMN!!!!!! EXCLUSIVE doing it big!!!!!!
> *



WE ARE NOT DOING IT BIG, WE ARE DOING IT


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 10:56 PM~8573468
> *my *****, the 5ft wonder.
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2007, 07:39 AM~8575294
> *you two timer!  :twak:  Don't forget your presidency of Next Year BC out there too, dont let them lil homies in Next Year down, they said you didnt show up at the last meeting  :angry:
> *



i think i'm gonna step down for a while, haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 17 2007, 06:39 PM~8579176
> *WE ARE NOT DOING IT BIG, WE ARE DOING IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit! Drop em coming for that ass!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

WAT IT DEW EXCLUSIVE..
DROP EM :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 17 2007, 08:28 PM~8580663
> *WAT IT DEW EXCLUSIVE..
> DROP EM :wave:
> *



Wuz Up bro! How you doing?

Wuz Up World?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 18 2007, 06:41 AM~8582456
> *Wuz Up bro! How you doing?
> 
> Wuz Up World?
> *


chillen chillen...
and im good..
you?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 18 2007, 11:40 AM~8583633
> *chillen chillen...
> and im good..
> you?
> *



CHILLIN GETTIN READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 19 2007, 03:19 PM~8589996
> *CHILLIN GETTIN READY FOR VEGAS
> *


got any think new for vegas


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Aug 19 2007, 11:56 PM~8593957
> *got any think new for vegas
> *



no. that sucks. We will see the outcome.


----------



## Drop'em

EXCLUSIVE I NEED EVERYONE TO HIT ME UP THROUGH A PM I NEED TO TALK TO EVERYONE. IMPORTANT


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 20 2007, 02:52 PM~8598302
> *EXCLUSIVE I NEED EVERYONE TO HIT ME UP THROUGH A PM I NEED TO TALK TO EVERYONE.  IMPORTANT
> *



Thanks to the ones that checked in now I know who is committed, REC you are FIRED........................................................................................................


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 21 2007, 05:09 AM~8603871
> *Thanks to the ones that checked in now I know who is committed, REC you are FIRED........................................................................................................
> *



I NEED TO ORDER SHIRTS, IF I DONT HERE NOTHING BY FRIDAY OF NEXT WEEK OR WHEN I GET BACK FROM SAN MATEO I WILL ORDER THE ONES I GOT N I DONT WANT TO HERE ANY ONE BITCHIN ABOUT SHIRTS. :angry:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 22 2007, 12:36 PM~8616690
> *I NEED TO ORDER SHIRTS, IF I DONT HERE NOTHING BY FRIDAY OF NEXT WEEK OR WHEN I GET BACK FROM SAN MATEO I WILL ORDER THE ONES I GOT N I DONT WANT TO HERE ANY ONE BITCHIN ABOUT SHIRTS.  :angry:
> *


LIAR...LOL
WATSUP SETTIN EVERYTHING FOR VEGAS OR WUTSUP...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 22 2007, 12:38 PM~8616711
> *LIAR...LOL
> WATSUP SETTIN EVERYTHING FOR VEGAS OR WUTSUP...
> *



Im trying to set things up with all the chapters, its hard but im getting there or I will shut chapters down, when they wanted to start chapters up they called me n stuff, but now to make it official they havent called for the money. So If anyone is reading these n you are exclusive get at me cause, it will get nasty


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 22 2007, 01:38 PM~8617263
> *Im trying to set things up with all the chapters, its hard but im getting there or I will shut chapters down, when they wanted to start chapters up they called me n stuff, but now to make it official they havent called for the money. So If anyone is reading these n you are exclusive get at me cause, it will get nasty
> *


 :0


----------



## Malverde619

pics of my bike at cruise for cause couple weeksago




































and the lastone at the kusi news that was there


----------



## sic713

send it to ya club sponsor, ill hook it up with some real leafing and pinstripes!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2007, 11:19 PM~8621670
> *send it to ya club sponsor, ill hook it up with some real leafing and pinstripes!!
> *


 :yes: sponsor my handlebars :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 23 2007, 12:24 AM~8621898
> *:yes: sponsor my handlebars  :biggrin:
> *


haha.. send em to with some cash..


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up people. I will be off the lil for the weekend. I have a opening day for my sons baseball game saturday n after the game i will be dropped of at the airport heading to SAN MATEO. TACO n RAUL yall better answer yalls phones when i call yall


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 23 2007, 08:23 PM~8629023
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 23 2007, 08:26 PM~8629052
> *:wave:
> *


watup yo


----------



## Malverde619

watsup,happy birthday to me :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 23 2007, 09:16 PM~8629417
> *watsup,happy birthday to me  :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday to u bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 23 2007, 08:02 AM~8623137
> *Wuz Up people. I will be off the lil for the weekend. I have a opening day for my sons baseball game saturday n after the game i will be dropped of at the airport heading to SAN MATEO. TACO n RAUL yall better answer yalls phones when i call yall
> *


  Pm me with your info. Let me know when your getting here and stuff.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 23 2007, 09:16 PM~8629417
> *watsup,happy birthday to me  :biggrin:
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL, SORRY IM LATE.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 23 2007, 09:16 PM~8629417
> *watsup,happy birthday to me  :biggrin:
> *



happy birthday from tha dallas chapter.


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP WORLD. HOW WAS THE WEEKEND


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up? its good dawn in dallas. say if u dont here from me in a few days its cus im sittin out some tickets ratha sit it out than chunk em a G so yup but tha paper in tha mail.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 26 2007, 07:21 PM~8645734
> *WUZ UP WORLD. HOW WAS THE WEEKEND
> *


:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 26 2007, 07:26 PM~8645771
> *wus up? its good dawn in dallas. say if u dont here from me in a few days its cus im sittin out some tickets ratha sit it out than chunk em a G so yup but tha paper in tha mail.
> *


ALL SHIT EXCLUSIVE REPPIN COUNTY N CITY JAILS TOO. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. COOL BRO. JUST HOLLA WHEN YOU GET OUT.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 26 2007, 07:30 PM~8645783
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz Up ZIG?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 26 2007, 07:34 PM~8645818
> *Wuz Up ZIG?
> *


nutin much...
jus poated all bored


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 26 2007, 07:36 PM~8645835
> *nutin much...
> jus poated all bored
> *



tight. So whats the deal.............................


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 26 2007, 07:33 PM~8645809
> *ALL SHIT EXCLUSIVE REPPIN COUNTY N CITY JAILS TOO. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. COOL BRO. JUST HOLLA WHEN YOU GET OUT.
> *



LOL AIGHT MAYNE IF THEY CATCH ME ON MY BIKE THEY BETTA BRING A TOW-TRUCK.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 26 2007, 07:42 PM~8645900
> *tight. So whats the deal.............................
> *


u got anyhydro stuff for sal jus got some cylinders and shit :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 26 2007, 07:49 PM~8645944
> *u got anyhydro stuff for sal jus got some cylinders and shit :biggrin:
> *


i got a whole complete set up for a bike..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 26 2007, 07:49 PM~8645944
> *u got anyhydro stuff for sal jus got some cylinders and shit :biggrin:
> *



for a bike- just got a chrome braded hose.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 26 2007, 07:50 PM~8645961
> *for a bike- just got a chrome braded hose.
> *


how much


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 26 2007, 07:55 PM~8645994
> *how much
> *


make me an offer free shippin


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 26 2007, 08:32 PM~8646372
> *make me an offer free shippin
> *


pm pics


----------



## Malverde619

thanks everybody


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up Girl ? How you been? Wuz Up World? 

Well I guess there is 1 more stop for me n that is VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 27 2007, 07:13 PM~8654945
> *Wuz Up Girl ? How you been? Wuz Up World?
> 
> Well I guess there is 1 more stop for me n that is VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wuz up drop'em just a quick :wave: im geting my seat 2nite and more parts in cuple days . vegas is gona be sweet this year hope yous are gona take heaps o shots


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 22 2007, 04:38 PM~8617263
> *Im trying to set things up with all the chapters, its hard but im getting there or I will shut chapters down, when they wanted to start chapters up they called me n stuff, but now to make it official they havent called for the money. So If anyone is reading these n you are exclusive get at me cause, it will get nasty
> *


man you know all my money is going into my buildup.


----------



## Malverde619

nothing much just excitied for tomorrow getting my one and only tattoo since i finally turned 18.. and still working on the frame


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 28 2007, 09:26 AM~8659239
> *nothing much just excitied for tomorrow getting my one and only tattoo since i finally turned 18.. and still working on the frame
> *


awready i got my first but not last tat on my 18th its a skull wit a screw goin thro its head hince tha name screwhead. how your bike comin along i need to finish puttin tha bondo on my shit and send it off to somebody. 

and on anutha note this will be my last post untill i post bail.


----------



## Malverde619

thats cool,im getting my last name on my wrist in script letters.
same here still need alot of sanding to do. then its off to paint metallic orange redish color.
hope you get out soon


----------



## sic713

i hope i get these frames so i can put exclusive on the map..

like i said, ill work prices with everyone in the club..ill take care of you guys.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 02:56 PM~8660617
> *i hope i get these frames so i can put exclusive on the map..
> 
> like i said, ill work prices with everyone in the club..ill take care of you guys.
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Yall are all crazy........ Man yall hit up SIC for all yalls frames. Wuz Up people


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 28 2007, 05:36 PM~8662203
> *Yall are all crazy........ Man yall hit up SIC for all yalls frames. Wuz Up people
> *


sup. plannin on sendin my frame to him.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 28 2007, 03:04 PM~8662482
> *sup. plannin on sendin my frame to him.
> *


what you workin on?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 08:30 PM~8663724
> *what you workin on?
> *


im buildin a full.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 05:30 PM~8663724
> *what you workin on?
> *



Thats our ORIGINAL CLASS KING. Stillspinnin is taking over the original classification


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 28 2007, 09:40 PM~8664303
> *Thats our ORIGINAL CLASS KING. Stillspinnin is taking over the original classification
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 28 2007, 06:39 PM~8664296
> *im buildin a full.
> *


HOLLY SHIT WE MOVING ON UP


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 28 2007, 06:50 PM~8664355
> *HOLLY SHIT WE MOVING ON UP
> *











THOUGHT U KNEW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 28 2007, 09:50 PM~8664355
> *HOLLY SHIT WE MOVING ON UP
> *


theres a couple changes im gonna do with the bike. not saying what but its gonna look sharp.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 28 2007, 06:53 PM~8664385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THOUGHT U KNEW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



not you idiot. You will chine with a EXCLUSIVE SHIRT ONLY


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

WHAT IT DEW,DROP'EM?
MY BOY IS SELLING THE FRAME...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 28 2007, 07:20 PM~8664663
> *WHAT IT DEW,DROP'EM?
> MY BOY IS SELLING THE FRAME...
> *



jump on it then or I will


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 28 2007, 06:39 PM~8664296
> *im buildin a full.
> *


thats whats up..
cant wait to get sic wid it


----------



## DVNRDGRS

IM OUT CHALL.


----------



## sic713

dont drop da soap.


----------



## Malverde619

thats good to hear you out and i just came back from getting my tattoo it didnt hurt as bad as i thought it would actually.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

preciate it naa ***** i aint gon drop no soap!! i wunna send u tha frame i just been caught up in all these damn tickets. say how much them lazer cut parts be runnin 4?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 29 2007, 03:33 PM~8672079
> *preciate it naa ***** i aint gon drop no soap!! i wunna send  u tha frame i just been caught up in all these damn tickets. say how much them lazer cut parts be runnin 4?
> *



Man send that boy your frame n see how a H-TOWN KANDY, PATTERN OUT, FLAKED OUT PAINT JOB REALLY LOOKS.


----------



## Malverde619

i'll do the same after i finish it


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 29 2007, 03:56 PM~8672295
> *i'll do the same after i finish it
> *



Wuz Up girl. How is your froiect coming along?


----------



## Malverde619

hey watsup,im getting there but kinda slow cuz its too hot to work outside during the day almost always..im a little bit more then half way there


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 29 2007, 04:43 PM~8672696
> *hey watsup,im getting there but kinda slow cuz its too hot to work outside during the day almost always..im a little bit more then half way there
> *


HOT aint nothing hotter than TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 29 2007, 08:06 PM~8674455
> *HOT aint nothing hotter than TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



lol hell naw it aint i put a water bottle inbetween my forks and fender when i cruise. it wus prolly like 85 degreez earlier and outta know where it started to rain.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 29 2007, 03:33 PM~8672079
> *preciate it naa ***** i aint gon drop no soap!! i wunna send  u tha frame i just been caught up in all these damn tickets. say how much them lazer cut parts be runnin 4?
> *


the parts depend on size and design.. hit up st8 clowning or tnt


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 30 2007, 01:34 AM~8675427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 09:04 PM~8674799
> *the parts depend on size and design.. hit up st8 clowning or tnt
> *



You left our boy JUSTDEEZ hanging


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 09:04 PM~8674799
> *the parts depend on size and design.. hit up st8 clowning or tnt
> *



aight preciate it wus goin dawn drop em?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 30 2007, 01:41 PM~8679672
> *aight preciate it wus goin dawn drop em?
> *


Wuz Up SCREW!!!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin

sup guys.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 30 2007, 06:22 PM~8681714
> *sup guys.
> *



Wuz Up Fool


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 30 2007, 09:25 PM~8681724
> *Wuz Up Fool
> *


got back from work.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 30 2007, 06:26 PM~8681733
> *got back from work.
> *



cool. I will be back in a few gotta do my honey do's real quick


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 30 2007, 09:29 PM~8681753
> *cool. I will be back in a few gotta do my honey do's real quick
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 30 2007, 01:31 PM~8679584
> *You left our boy JUSTDEEZ hanging
> *


he designs them.. shit hes the best when it comes to that.. but as for gettin it cut.. thats different.. its kind of hard.. we still havent contacted the other people over here by me for prices, but i hear they dirt cheap.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

HEY HOMIE IF ANYONE NEED ANYTHING CUT JUST DROP ME ALINE WITH WHAT YOU NEED AND I WILL GET YOU A PRICE


----------



## noe_from_texas

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 31 2007, 04:04 PM~8688558
> *TTT
> *


TTT wuz up NOE !


----------



## noe_from_texas

not much, just checking to see if anythings new in here


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 31 2007, 07:45 PM~8689745
> *not much, just checking to see if anythings new in here
> *



Nothing new I think everyone is taking a break from lil or just waiting to see who else comes out.


----------



## Drop'em

What a great WAY to start out LABOR DAY WEEKEND:


















REC sold PROBLEMAS to the one n only SIC........................









SIC is pedaling his ass on I-10 to that Beltway 8 to that telephone road. And its raining too....................... Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sic713

no pedeling.. its in the back of my elco..


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 1 2007, 02:33 PM~8692457
> *What a great WAY to start out LABOR DAY WEEKEND:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REC sold PROBLEMAS to the one n only SIC........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIC is pedaling his ass on I-10 to that Beltway 8 to that telephone road. And its raining too....................... Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


u fo reals? :0 how much that hit u for


----------



## Malverde619

those have to be to of my favorite bikes,i know had to of paid alot for that


----------



## sic713

no comments on price.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2007, 01:57 PM~8692752
> *no comments on price.
> *


.................








:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 









THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY..................


----------



## Drop'em

Hey SIC REC is still here n is wondering if you want the display too? Let me know or pm him if you do. He said he will hook you up since he dont need it nomore


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8692925
> *Hey SIC REC is still here n is wondering if you want the display too? Let me know or pm him if you do. He said he will hook you up since he dont need it nomore
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

REC is still here so let me know, so i can kick him out of my house:


----------



## sic713

no display.. im not gunna show it..
im a ride that bitch.., just need to change out the sprocket, chain.. and some other lil things.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2007, 04:14 PM~8693064
> *no display.. im not gunna show it..
> im a ride that bitch.., just need to change out the sprocket, chain.. and some other lil things.
> *


damn now that is a true rider :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2007, 03:14 PM~8693064
> *no display.. im not gunna show it..
> im a ride that bitch.., just need to change out the sprocket, chain.. and some other lil things.
> *



I will buy the chain n sprocket of you ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

YALL FUKKAS ARE SO FULL OF SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 1 2007, 07:09 PM~8693747
> *YALL FUKKAS ARE SO FULL OF SHIT :biggrin:
> *


that's what i'm talking aobut, cause I bought REC's bike

 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 1 2007, 08:12 PM~8693767
> *that's what i'm talking aobut, cause I bought REC's bike
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WELL REC SAID HE SOLD IT TO ME, 2 D GRAVE IS IN MY GARAGE, CUS DROP'EM NEVER PAID ME WHEN I MOWED HIS LAWN, AND I JUST REGISTERED EXCLUSIVE BIKE CLUB AS A NON PROFIT ORGANIZATION BUT IM GOING TO USE IT AS THE NAME OF MY NEW FRANCHISE OF PIGEON FARMS.


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8693786
> *WELL REC SAID HE SOLD IT TO ME, 2 D GRAVE IS IN MY GARAGE, CUS DROP'EM NEVER PAID ME WHEN I MOWED HIS LAWN, AND I JUST REGISTERED EXCLUSIVE BIKE CLUB AS A NON PROFIT ORGANIZATION BUT IM GOING TO USE IT AS THE NAME OF MY NEW FRANCHISE OF PIGEON FARMS.
> *


thats impossible. i had recs bike stripped for parts for my new bike. and i have pics to prove it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 1 2007, 08:23 PM~8693840
> *thats impossible. i had recs bike stripped for parts for my new bike. and i have pics to prove it.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## stillspinnin

frame









forks









seat









everything else


----------



## mitchell26

woah.
thems some big ass red x's


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 1 2007, 08:34 PM~8693901
> *frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 1 2007, 07:34 PM~8693901
> *frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love the nice red X's lmfao


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 1 2007, 09:43 PM~8693942
> *THOSE ARE NICE
> *


thanks. i sent the frame to sic713 to get it repainted. im gonna rename it "RED X".


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 1 2007, 07:46 PM~8693958
> *thanks. i sent the frame to sic713 to get it repainted. im gonna rename it "RED X".
> *


:biggrin: i can do some face parts in x's lmfao


----------



## Drop'em

Yall are all so stupid. PROBLEMAS is on that telephone n Hobby airport. Those of yall know what im talking about.................................................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 2 2007, 12:08 AM~8694512
> *Yall are all so stupid. PROBLEMAS  is on that telephone n Hobby airport. Those of yall know what im talking about.................................................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

I THINK I BOUGHT IT ................ :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 1 2007, 09:12 PM~8694535
> *I THINK I BOUGHT IT ................ :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



HAHAHAHA...... You probably did, since you were scared to come out n play with me in the dirty burg. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....... I heard you havent been the same since i went over there.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 1 2007, 09:15 PM~8694552
> *HAHAHAHA...... You probably did, since you were scared to come out n play with me in the dirty burg. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....... I heard you havent been the same since i went over there.
> *


FUCK NO I SHOULD OF WENT SO I COULD OF TAKEN U OUT................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH,,,, NO TE CREES.......I MEANT BEAT YOU
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 1 2007, 09:26 PM~8694617
> *FUCK NO I SHOULD OF WENT SO I COULD OF TAKEN U OUT................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH,,,, NO TE CREES.......I MEANT BEAT YOU
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I drank all the CORONAS alone. Lil boy blue or what ever his lil name is was there but to yung to drink.


----------



## Drop'em

HEY I HAVE 2 SPOTS LEFT FOR VEGAS. MY SON N WIFE WILL NOT BE GOING. LET ME KNOW OR PM ME IF INTERESTED I WILL TELL YOU MORE IN DETAIL. HURRY UP 1 MONTH LEFT FOR THE BIGGEST N BADESST SHOW OF THEMN ALL.


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## sic713

serious.. people need to chill with this pok crap.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2007, 04:17 AM~8695414
> *serious.. people need to chill with this pok crap.
> *


x2


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 2 2007, 01:57 PM~8696287
> *x2
> *


X3 whats the deal with that anyway.


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 2 2007, 07:44 PM~8697878
> *TTT
> *


and ttt again


----------



## Drop'em

I have 1 more spot available. Let me know i sold a spot today. 1 month left n 1 spot left for a lucky person to see the greates show of them all


----------



## Drop'em

I also have free bands for the show for the people ridin with me.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 3 2007, 12:26 AM~8699213
> *I have 1 more spot available. Let me know i sold a spot today. 1 month left n 1 spot left for a lucky person to see the greates show of them all
> *


sucks that im gonna miss it.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 2 2007, 09:29 PM~8699240
> *sucks that im gonna miss it.
> *



Dont worry bro. I will make it out next year for a show near you so we can all chill n party. I guess. NATIONALS HUH!!!!!! ?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 3 2007, 12:32 AM~8699265
> *Dont worry bro. I will make it out next year for a show near you so we can all chill n party. I guess. NATIONALS HUH!!!!!! ?
> *


you gonna go to e-town next year.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 2 2007, 09:37 PM~8699274
> *you gonna go to e-town next year.
> *


I cant promise but i want to hit up a show n visit with all the chapters.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 3 2007, 12:38 AM~8699284
> *I cant promise but i want to hit up a show n visit with all the chapters.
> *


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 2 2007, 10:52 PM~8699396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x200000000 amen to that :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

On that iPhone nikkas!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2007, 02:08 AM~8700182
> *On that iPhone nikkas!
> *


i can get the iphone if i want to but i dont want it.


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 2 2007, 09:29 PM~8699240
> *sucks that im gonna miss it.
> *


x2 im just hoping on heaps of pic. is noe going maby we can talk him in to a bit of a video clip


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 2 2007, 09:52 PM~8699396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click, save!! thats all truth right there!!


----------



## stillspinnin

tomorrows the last day of summer for me, wednesday i got school.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 3 2007, 07:37 PM~8706397
> *tomorrows the last day of summer for me, wednesday i got school.
> *



ahh haa i graduated last year :biggrin: i was voted "most hilarious" but that shit aint getta ***** no scholorship lol shhhit handle ya business mayne.


----------



## jonny b

just posting some update pic for those who didnt see them


----------



## DVNRDGRS

looks good i like tha seat.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 4 2007, 02:56 AM~8709932
> *just posting some update pic for those who didnt see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

real nice bikes if you need anything just holla


----------



## Drop'em

1 month left n the trike is still not put together. FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 06:34 PM~8714183
> *1 month left n the trike is still not put together. FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 4 2007, 03:46 PM~8714280
> *:0
> *



Sorry 4 my language son............................... hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....

I have been worried about other things right now. My job, my grandma in the hospital, n other shit............. I have to get my mind straight..............................................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 06:48 PM~8714294
> *Sorry 4 my language son............................... hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....
> 
> I have been worried about other things right now. My job, my grandma in the hospital, n other shit............. I have to get my mind straight..............................................
> *


im gonna start dumpster diving for a good cause. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 4 2007, 03:54 PM~8714343
> *im gonna start dumpster diving for a good cause. :biggrin:
> *



WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 06:55 PM~8714352
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dumpster diving for schwinns.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 4 2007, 03:57 PM~8714365
> *dumpster diving for schwinns.
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA............ Ill be divine in VEGAS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

i got my last schwinn show this thursday. :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

i just started school to last year for im a senior even know i should of graduated this year i got held back in year in elementary..i got voted most artistic for the graffiti work i do and i was like one vote off from winning best eyes lol


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Sep 4 2007, 07:48 PM~8714689
> *i just started school to last year for im a senior even know i should of graduated this year i got held back in year in elementary..i got voted most artistic for the graffiti work i do and i was like one vote off from winning best eyes lol
> *


im starting junior year.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Sep 4 2007, 04:48 PM~8714689
> *i just started school to last year for im a senior even know i should of graduated this year i got held back in year in elementary..i got voted most artistic for the graffiti work i do and i was like one vote off from winning best eyes lol
> *



pics of eyes or it didnt happen


----------



## ghost-rider

:wave: wat up EXCLUSIVE b.c.
good luck with your club...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 4 2007, 05:32 PM~8714980
> *:wave: wat up EXCLUSIVE b.c.
> good luck with your club...
> *


Thanks Bro. Good Luck to you too............


----------



## Malverde619

trust me it happend,id take more clear pictures but batterys are low,and im temporary blind in my right cuz of you lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Sep 4 2007, 07:14 PM~8715866
> *trust me it happend,id take more clear pictures but batterys are low,and im temporary blind in my right cuz of you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Sep 4 2007, 09:14 PM~8715866
> *trust me it happend,id take more clear pictures but batterys are low,and im temporary blind in my right cuz of you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its a joke


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Sep 4 2007, 07:14 PM~8715866
> *trust me it happend,id take more clear pictures but batterys are low,and im temporary blind in my right cuz of you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ok now a pic os you that way I know who is reppin EXCLUSIVE in CALI.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805




----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 03:34 PM~8714183
> *1 month left n the trike is still not put together. FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> *


thats heaps of time hno: just remember if you want it bad enough it will happen even if that means sleepless nights o and good luck at vegas


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 10:08 PM~8717780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good luck with that :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 5 2007, 01:08 AM~8717780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can fix that. just get me a coat hanger, a stick of gum, a toaster, and alot of cheese.


----------



## Malverde619

lol how did that happen to sprocket


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Sep 5 2007, 05:45 PM~8722772
> *lol how did that happen to sprocket
> *


t-boned by another bike


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Sep 4 2007, 07:14 PM~8715866
> *trust me it happend,id take more clear pictures but batterys are low,and im temporary blind in my right cuz of you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pic of entire body now


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 11:08 PM~8717780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnn   :tears:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 03:09 PM~8722951
> *pic of entire body now
> *


x2, u can pm me that


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 04:40 PM~8723685
> *x2, u can pm me that
> *



You know I will homie, but i get first look


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 10:08 PM~8717780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i heard wat happen to that bike..:tears: 
fuck good luck with that bike..:biggrin: 
last time i saw that bike was with chilly willy :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

fuckin pervs..
lets all post a pic of ourselfs.. so we know who we talkin to.. drop em, u start..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is me on the phone doing what i do best BUSINESS lol


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 07:11 PM~8723941
> *fuckin pervs..
> lets all post a pic of ourselfs.. so we know who we talkin to.. drop em, u start..
> *


we've seen u already :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 5 2007, 05:22 PM~8724037
> *we've seen u already :biggrin:
> *


yeeeep


----------



## sic713

doin what i do best.. lol


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 05:27 PM~8724069
> *doin what i do best.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn multitasker i see :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 05:29 PM~8724083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have any pictures of how your projects turn out??


----------



## sic713

yea.. peep my topic in the paint and body section. sic713 skillz..
and also in the bike section, sic713 paint jobs..
should be a few pages back.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 07:31 PM~8724102
> *do you have any pictures of how your projects turn out??
> *


take a hard look cause at night u cant see him :0


----------



## ghost-rider

damn sic you got down with all your stuff :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 05:11 PM~8723941
> *fuckin pervs..
> lets all post a pic of ourselfs.. so we know who we talkin to.. drop em, u start..
> *


Ok ! Well here is lil Drop'em with a pic with his future car:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 07:23 PM~8724522
> *Ok ! Well here is lil Drop'em with a pic with his future car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is a pic of BIG DROP'EM lol


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 5 2007, 06:36 PM~8724648
> *where is a pic of BIG DROP'EM lol
> *



I didnt know I was famous on here:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 07:40 PM~8724664
> *I didnt know I was famous on here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i love that trike :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

thats good that you are invoving the family too... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: thats good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 07:47 PM~8724737
> *thats good that you are invoving the family too... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship: thats good
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 06:47 PM~8724737
> *thats good that you are invoving the family too... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship: thats good
> *



Thats how we all are bro. Once a EXCLUSIVE member you become family. I keep in touch with all my family man. We also invlove our own family from home into it too. We are in it together.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 5 2007, 06:42 PM~8724681
> *damn i love that trike :biggrin:
> *



thanks bro. Thanks


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 5 2007, 06:47 PM~8724740
> *x2
> *


fuck yea homie thats what a club is all about :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 06:52 PM~8724799
> *fuck yea homie thats what a club is all about :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



You damn right.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 07:52 PM~8724799
> *fuck yea homie thats what a club is all about :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea me and my club member do more than just car stuff we are like a big family we fisha nd go camping and stuff


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 07:49 PM~8724768
> *x2</span> *


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 5 2007, 06:54 PM~8724820
> *yea me and my club member do more than just car stuff we are like a big family we fisha nd go camping and stuff
> *


fuck thats crazy


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2007, 06:58 PM~8724884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> *


damn bro you got my respect.. :worship:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 08:04 PM~8724936
> *fuck thats crazy
> *


nah hell i used to race cars before i started to build bikes and hoppers lol and i might get back into that next year my family ownes 2 cars :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 07:49 PM~8724768
> *Thats how we all are bro. Once a EXCLUSIVE member you become family. I keep in touch with all my family man. We also invlove our own family from home into it too. We are in it together.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 5 2007, 07:06 PM~8724954
> *nah hell i used to race cars before i started to build bikes and hoppers lol and i might get back into that next year my family ownes 2 cars  :biggrin:
> *


damn wat kinda cars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 08:08 PM~8724975
> *damn wat kinda cars
> *


they have a 2 dirt cars one open wheel that is totaled now my nephey flipped it over end over end lolhere is the pic of it

before









after (RIP) lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is the other one


----------



## Drop'em

FROM DRAG RACING TO LOWRIDING......................................... SMART CHOICE


----------



## ghost-rider

is your nephew ok??
damn nice cars..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 08:23 PM~8725095
> *FROM DRAG RACING TO LOWRIDING.........................................  SMART CHOICE
> *


yea i got the bug but now i am going to start to do a little of everything :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 5 2007, 07:25 PM~8725121
> *yea i got the bug but now i am going to start to do a little of everything :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 08:24 PM~8725112
> *is your nephew ok??
> damn nice cars..
> *


yea he is the one driving the yellow car and is the one taken the tire off the blue car :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 5 2007, 07:26 PM~8725135
> *yea he is the one driving the yellow car and is the one taken the tire off the blue car  :biggrin:
> *


ok thats koo..
well hes lucky for driving that..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 07:40 PM~8725275
> *ok thats koo..
> well hes lucky for driving that..
> *



Whats up EXCLUSIVE


----------



## sic713

i guess the pok topic got deleted huh.. oh wells..


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 06:49 PM~8724768
> *Thats how we all are bro. Once a EXCLUSIVE member you become family. I keep in touch with all my family man. We also invlove our own family from home into it too. We are in it together.
> *


my son :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 6 2007, 01:23 AM~8727641
> *my son :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NEW BIKE COMING SOON


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 5 2007, 08:40 PM~8725275
> *ok thats koo..
> well hes lucky for driving that..
> *


yea he works his ass off to race but i think he is going to sale it and build a new car or sit out one year to raise up money :biggrin:


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up yall


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 6 2007, 09:59 AM~8729370
> *wus up yall
> *



wuz up screw


----------



## LIL PHX

Just want to Thank everyone from Exclusive BC for having our back. Thanks for making them fools look bad!


----------



## DVNRDGRS

nun maintainin.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2007, 04:40 PM~8732400
> *Just want to Thank everyone from Exclusive BC for having our back. Thanks for making them fools look bad!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 6 2007, 04:04 PM~8732641
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


OH my bad bro! Thank You Too!


----------



## kiki

WAT IT IS DROPEM.............................QUE ONDAS HOMIE ?????????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2007, 03:40 PM~8732400
> *Just want to Thank everyone from Exclusive BC for having our back. Thanks for making them fools look bad!
> *


no love for me??


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 05:10 PM~8733076
> *no love for me??
> 
> *



Lil PHX thinks you are EXCLUSIVE . Ill let him no that you are HOUSTON STYLES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2007, 05:46 PM~8732920
> *OH my bad bro! Thank You Too!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 05:46 PM~8733317
> *Lil PHX thinks you are EXCLUSIVE . Ill let him no that you are HOUSTON STYLES
> *


ooo ok... naw im just ya sponsor.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 05:56 PM~8733381
> *ooo ok... naw im just ya sponsor.
> *


He know now. Chill fool you are the #1 draft pick right now


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 06:07 PM~8733447
> *He know now. Chill fool you are the #1 draft pick right now
> *


draft pick... for whut?
wtf u talkin bout willis


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 07:45 PM~8733706
> *draft pick... for whut?
> wtf u talkin bout willis
> *


to play hide the stick :biggrin: j/p


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 06:45 PM~8733706
> *draft pick... for whut?
> wtf u talkin bout willis
> *



you see when we get to VEGAS


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 07:05 PM~8733918
> *you see when we get to VEGAS
> *


huh?? just text me..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 07:42 PM~8734253
> *huh?? just text me..
> *



no


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 07:53 PM~8734369
> *no
> *


ill call u back in a lil bit. im busy..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 07:58 PM~8734423
> *ill call u back in a lil bit. im busy..
> *



fuck you im going to bed. You can jack off tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

but i wanna hear ur sexy voice.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 05:10 PM~8733076
> *no love for me??
> 
> *


My bad sic!! First drink is on me in vegas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2007, 08:51 AM~8737973
> *My bad sic!! First drink is on me in vegas!!! :biggrin:
> *


ill take a coke please.. i dont drink..
but yeah.. something told me to save those pm's..

the came on handy to shut ****** up.


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 6 2007, 06:07 PM~8733447
> *He know now. Chill fool you are the #1 draft pick right now
> *


????
tell me bish


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 09:28 PM~8734736
> *but i wanna hear ur sexy voice.
> *


 :0 :barf: :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 09:01 AM~8738031
> *ill take a coke please.. i dont drink..
> but yeah.. something told me to save those pm's..
> 
> the came on handy to shut ****** up.
> *


32oz of coke will be ready for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2007, 01:27 PM~8740056
> *32oz of coke will be ready for you! :thumbsup:
> *


lol gansgta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2007, 01:27 PM~8740056
> *32oz of coke will be ready for you! :thumbsup:
> *



put some crown in it. But dont tell him.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 7 2007, 03:02 PM~8740667
> *put some crown in it. But dont tell him.
> *


yuck.


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up my brothas :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 7 2007, 10:04 PM~8741997
> *what's up my brothas :biggrin:
> *


sup noe :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 7 2007, 07:04 PM~8741997
> *what's up my brothas :biggrin:
> *


Wutz up NOE ! Hey when you have a chance pm me or call me I need to talk to you about our Santa Ana chapter. I dont think its working out. There is drama over there right now so holla.

The only reason I m posting it up is so when that chapter sees it on here they no I mean buisness, n that EXCLUSIVE aint just your ordinary club. WE ARE ABOUT FAMILY


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 7 2007, 10:06 PM~8742018
> *Wutz up NOE !  Hey when you have a chance pm me or call me I need to talk to you about our Santa Ana chapter. I dont think its working out. There is drama over there right now so holla.
> 
> The only reason I m posting it up is so when that chapter sees it on here they no I mean buisness, n that EXCLUSIVE aint just your ordinary club.  WE ARE ABOUT FAMILY
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 7 2007, 08:06 PM~8742018
> *Wutz up NOE !  Hey when you have a chance pm me or call me I need to talk to you about our Santa Ana chapter. I dont think its working out. There is drama over there right now so holla.
> 
> The only reason I m posting it up is so when that chapter sees it on here they no I mean buisness, n that EXCLUSIVE aint just your ordinary club. WE ARE ABOUT FAMILY
> *


thats what it is all about :biggrin:


----------



## DVNRDGRS

x3


----------



## DVNRDGRS

good mornin, afternoon, evenin, or night exclusive. :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 09:21 AM~8745402
> *good mornin, afternoon, evenin, or night  exclusive. :wave:
> *


WUZ UP WORLD..................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 12:21 PM~8745402
> *good mornin, afternoon, evenin, or night  exclusive. :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

I would like to send a HUGE CONGRATS. to my boy REC ! 

On becoming in a few months a DAD............................. 





































REC: 
If you ever want to sell PROBLEMAS just HOLLA


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 8 2007, 12:30 PM~8745440
> *I would like to send a HUGE CONGRATS. to my boy REC !
> 
> On becoming in a few months a DAD.............................
> REC:
> If you ever want to sell PROBLEMAS just HOLLA
> *


congrats rec.

























are you gonna part it out.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus goin dawn spinnin, and drop em. congratts rec!!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 12:36 PM~8745468
> *wus goin dawn spinnin, and drop em. congratts rec!!!!!
> *


sup screw, been talkin to tonyo yesterday bout my build.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 8 2007, 09:38 AM~8745476
> *sup screw, been talkin to tonyo yesterday bout my build.
> *



Dont forget for SIC ass Paint jobs get up with SIC


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 8 2007, 12:41 PM~8745489
> *Dont forget for SIC ass Paint jobs get up with SIC
> *


----------



## DVNRDGRS

nun chillin. hows it commin, i need to buh more bondo, hows school? 

i know how to spell muh whuh button is fucked up so i gotta spell it how it sound ima go buh some air in a can todah


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 09:43 AM~8745499
> *nun chillin. hows it commin,  i  need to buh more bondo, hows school?
> 
> i know how  to spell  muh whuh button is fucked up so i gotta spell it how it sound ima go buh some air in a can todah
> *



WHAT THE HELL DID YOU JUST SAY WILLIS !


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 12:43 PM~8745499
> *nun chillin. hows it commin,  i  need to buh more bondo, hows school?
> 
> i know how  to spell  muh whuh button is fucked up so i gotta spell it how it sound ima go buh some air in a can todah
> *


right now i havent started the build yet but im looking to have the frame finished and painted by december.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 8 2007, 09:45 AM~8745506
> *WHAT THE HELL DID YOU JUST SAY WILLIS !
> *



lol i spilled some drank on muh laptop so some of tha letters are stuck.


----------



## LIL PHX

CONGRATS REC!!!!!! Becoming a Father is better than any championship you could ever win!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Just dropping by to give EXCLUSIVE a free bump. 

Good to meet you Emilio. 

CLEAN BIKES


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 8 2007, 12:57 PM~8746344
> *Just dropping by to give EXCLUSIVE a free bump.
> 
> Good to meet you Emilio.
> 
> CLEAN BIKES
> *



Cool. Homie Glad you had a safe trip back to Dallas.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 8 2007, 12:57 PM~8746344
> *Just dropping by to give EXCLUSIVE a free bump.
> 
> Good to meet you Emilio.
> 
> CLEAN BIKES
> *



yeaa preciate it what part of dallas u from im in lewisville.


----------



## Drop'em

GOOD MORNING WORLD !!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 9 2007, 09:05 AM~8750077
> *GOOD MORNING WORLD !!!!!
> *


what it dew Exclusive :wave: Congrads to REC's on fatherhood!


----------



## bad news




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 9 2007, 08:45 AM~8750331
> *what it dew Exclusive :wave: Congrads to REC's on fatherhood!
> *


X2


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus goin own?


----------



## 817Lowrider

need your addy fool.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 9 2007, 09:36 AM~8750508
> *need your addy fool.
> *



Who's mine ? For What


----------



## DVNRDGRS

he wus talkin bout mine im givin him a seat.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 8 2007, 04:28 PM~8746930
> *yeaa preciate it what part of dallas u from im in lewisville.
> *


East Plano area homie...


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## sic713

*ok...
bad news...

drop em and me myself are not going to vegas..due to some personal issues of his job..sucks,, but shit happens..
theres always next year..*


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2007, 08:59 PM~8769169
> *ok...
> bad news...
> 
> drop em and me myself are not going to vegas..due to some personal issues of his job..sucks,, but shit happens..
> theres always next year..
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 11 2007, 08:02 PM~8769184
> *
> *


You going?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 11 2007, 09:27 PM~8769408
> *You going?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## DVNRDGRS

damn an i wus ridin with chall!! its cool i understand ill catch a plane.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus goin own?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2007, 05:59 PM~8769169
> *ok...
> bad news...
> 
> drop em and me myself are not going to vegas..due to some personal issues of his job..sucks,, but shit happens..
> theres always next year..
> *


then post pics of your bike


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2007, 02:22 PM~8775973
> *then post pics of your bike
> *


ill post some up tonight.. im leafing it still ..


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up WORLD................................................


Hey man I havent had time to get on cause I have been working my butt off at work. Those of yall that are old enought to work work , know how the construction buisness work. Im going to be transfered to Port Authur. So I wont be going to VEGAS. Sorry maybe next year we will see n meet each other. Laters, I have to get back to work, talk to yall laterz.



YOUR BOY DROP'EM


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 12 2007, 03:42 PM~8776534
> *Wuz Up WORLD................................................
> Hey man I havent had time to get on cause I have been working my butt off at work. Those of yall that are old enought to work work , know how the construction buisness work. Im going to be transfered to Port Authur. So I wont be going to VEGAS. Sorry maybe next year we will see n meet each other. Laters, I have to get back to work, talk to yall laterz.
> YOUR BOY DROP'EM
> *


what type of construction do you do????.i do concrete foundations


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2007, 03:46 PM~8776566
> *what type of construction do you do????.i do concrete foundations
> *



Im actually a SAFETY COORDINATOR for the company I work for. We are about to re-buiild a chemical plant that was damage by a hurricane that hit port arthur. I had to take a breack from my work. I have to do a safety execution plan n programs in order for us to start work, then I have to introduce it to our clients. IT SUCKS


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 12 2007, 08:35 PM~8777361
> *Im actually a SAFETY COORDINATOR for the company I work for. We are about to re-buiild a chemical plant that was damage by a hurricane that hit port arthur. I had to take a breack from my work. I have to do a safety execution plan n programs in order for us to start work, then I have to introduce it to our clients. IT SUCKS
> *


that does suck.


----------



## Drop'em

EXCLUSIVE !!!!!!-

Remember when we were working out the deals for all the chapters to be opened n I set the rules n standards? I had told everyone that I didnt want to bring a negative or bad rep to the club. Well I was not playing around n just talking out of my ass. I mean buisness. I dont want EXCLUSIVE to be just an ordinary club, I have been in touch with everyone. As of right now the chapter in *SANTA ANA, CALIFORNIA no longer exist. *The #1 rule was broken. So please this goes out to everyone dont let me here that you are making us as a fanily look bad.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 12 2007, 09:11 PM~8777600
> *EXCLUSIVE !!!!!!-
> 
> Remember when we were working out the deals for all the chapters to be opened n I set the rules n standards? I had told everyone that I didnt want to bring a negative or bad rep to the club. Well I was not playing around n just talking out of my ass. I mean buisness. I dont want EXCLUSIVE to be just an ordinary club, I have been in touch with everyone. As of right now the chapter in SANTA ANA, CALIFORNIA no longer exist. The #1 rule was broken. So please this goes out to everyone dont let me here that you are making us as a fanily look bad.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

That shit happens and it sucks.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 07:19 PM~8777649
> *That shit happens and it sucks.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 09:19 PM~8777649
> *That shit happens and it sucks.
> *


X2. they broke the rules and thats what they get.


----------



## sic713

oh well..
who was part of those chapters..
was homegirl one!??


----------



## DVNRDGRS

damn thas fucked up. hell yea wus she? she was cool.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 11:14 PM~8778417
> *oh well..
> who was part of those chapters..
> was homegirl one!??
> *


naw i think shes san diego.


----------



## Drop'em

MALVEREDE she is from SAN DIEGO.


EXCLUSIVE714 IS OUT


----------



## stillspinnin

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 14 2007, 10:21 PM~8794794
> *:wave:
> *



Wuz up REC.............. Ask your girl to let you come over tomorrow, tell her its ok. Tell her Im your DADDY


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 15 2007, 01:24 AM~8794809
> *Wuz up REC.............. Ask your girl to let you come over tomorrow, tell her its ok. Tell her Im your DADDY
> *


wrong person :biggrin:


----------



## REC

REC is the new president :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 14 2007, 10:25 PM~8794815
> *wrong person  :biggrin:
> *



NO. Im on the phone with him right now n he cant come to visit no more married life got him on locked down. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





WUZ UP FOOL ! HOW YOUR PROJECT COMING OUT


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 15 2007, 01:28 AM~8794829
> *NO. Im on the phone with him right now n he cant come to visit no more married life got him on locked down. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> WUZ UP FOOL ! HOW YOUR PROJECT COMING OUT
> *


still trying to get the money to start it. also been talking to someone up here looking to buy my fastback.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8794826
> *REC is the new president  :0
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA'
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA'
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA'
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA'
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 14 2007, 10:30 PM~8794837
> *still trying to get the money to start it. also been talking to someone up here looking to buy my fastback.
> *


THAT IS TIGHT. WE HAVE A CAR SHOW SUNDAY LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT


----------



## REC

I'll see you in houston 2008 trike for trike :0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 15 2007, 01:32 AM~8794848
> *THAT IS TIGHT. WE HAVE A CAR SHOW SUNDAY LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT
> *


----------



## REC

hno:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 15 2007, 01:32 AM~8794849
> *I'll see you in houston 2008 trike for trike  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 14 2007, 10:32 PM~8794849
> *I'll see you in houston 2008 trike for trike  :0
> *



OK. Since that is the only show you are allowed to you probably will win, but just remember 1 thing............................................................


PROBLEMAS IS AT MY HOUSE .......................................... :0


----------



## REC

:burn: :around: :nono:


----------



## Drop'em

PROVE: ON THE LEFT OF SIC


----------



## REC

hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 14 2007, 10:38 PM~8794896
> *hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



SO YOU ARE THE NEW WHAT??????????????????????

YOU ARE STILL BY BITCH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Drop'em

GOOD NIGHT FOOKERS, I HAVE TO TAKE LIL DROP'EM TO HIS LITTLE LEAGUE GAME TOMORROW.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 15 2007, 01:43 AM~8794919
> *GOOD NIGHT FOOKERS, I HAVE TO TAKE LIL DROP'EM TO HIS LITTLE LEAGUE GAME TOMORROW.
> *


tell him i said good luck.  my bro got a peewee football game tomorrow.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 14 2007, 10:44 PM~8794924
> *tell him i said good luck.
> *


I sure will man. Good luck to you to on the sale of your fastback.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 15 2007, 01:44 AM~8794928
> *I sure will man. Good luck to you to on the sale of your fastback.
> *


thanks.


----------



## sic713

blah!
my moms out of jail now..
:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2007, 11:15 PM~8795103
> *blah!
> my moms out of jail now..
> :biggrin:
> *



WTF.......................................... :0 


THATS WHY YOUR ASS HUNG UP ON ME YESTERDAY, YOU R FIRED.....


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 12 2007, 06:11 PM~8777600
> *EXCLUSIVE !!!!!!-
> 
> Remember when we were working out the deals for all the chapters to be opened n I set the rules n standards? I had told everyone that I didnt want to bring a negative or bad rep to the club. Well I was not playing around n just talking out of my ass. I mean buisness. I dont want EXCLUSIVE to be just an ordinary club, I have been in touch with everyone. As of right now the chapter in SANTA ANA, CALIFORNIA no longer exist. The #1 rule was broken. So please this goes out to everyone dont let me here that you are making us as a fanily look bad.
> *


damn that sucks to here,their fault


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 15 2007, 06:08 AM~8795680
> *WTF.......................................... :0
> THATS WHY YOUR ASS HUNG UP ON ME YESTERDAY, YOU R FIRED.....
> *


yea..told u i was busy.. she got evicted also cuz of the drama with her shotgun..
had 24 hrs to move all her shit.. and i was in elsicko draggin down fuqua.. loaded the fuck up..


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up people?......................................................................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 15 2007, 04:48 PM~8797283
> *Wuz Up people?......................................................................
> *


:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

Just here getting ready for the show tomorrow


----------



## TonyO

So we'll see REC and Drop Em with their Bikes in Vegas? Good luck guys :wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2007, 05:45 PM~8798414
> *So we'll see REC and Drop Em with their Bikes in Vegas?  Good luck guys :wave:
> *


you wont see any of us..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2007, 05:45 PM~8798414
> *So we'll see REC and Drop Em with their Bikes in Vegas?  Good luck guys :wave:
> *



SIC is right. The show is tomorrow locally, not VEGAS we wont be there


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 15 2007, 09:11 PM~8798569
> *SIC is right. The show is tomorrow locally, not VEGAS we wont be there
> *


good luck, take pics.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up. wut a week end!!!! my potna got some 22" limited blades for his 92 chevey truck im tryna convince him to join our chapter. if i dont cut tha caprice these are tha rims ima put on it but on 24".


----------



## DVNRDGRS

i know thas a lil off topic...but my bike in tha back :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what' up guys


----------



## DVNRDGRS

NUN CHILLIN. U?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 16 2007, 06:10 PM~8802472
> *i know thas a lil off topic...but my bike in tha back :cheesy:
> *


nice grips


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 16 2007, 06:14 PM~8802490
> *what' up guys
> *


what up noe, you finished your bike yet.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 16 2007, 04:08 PM~8802724
> *nice grips
> *


lol preciate it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2007, 05:49 PM~8798432
> *you wont see any of us..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

A DAY AT THE SHOW: LIL DROP'EM HAD A KOOL-AID SMILE


















THE RESULTS:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 16 2007, 10:40 PM~8804249
> *A DAY AT THE SHOW: LIL DROP'EM HAD A KOOL-AID SMILE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RESULTS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up World ?

Getting ready for another show: DJ SCREW FEST SEPT. 30


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 17 2007, 03:35 PM~8810747
> *Wuz Up World ?
> 
> Getting ready for another show:  DJ SCREW FEST SEPT. 30
> *


THEN A WEEK LATER..... VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 07:24 PM~8811407
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2007, 03:43 PM~8810795
> *THEN A WEEK LATER..... VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


No Vegas for me bro. Thats why Im showing at all TEXAS shows since I wont be going to vegas. No time or cash to get ready, plus I have to work.


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## screwstone_tx

THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO OUR SHOW


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 17 2007, 07:12 PM~8812244
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO OUR SHOW
> *



No thank you for having me there, yall always throw bad ass car shows. See you at screwfest.


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 17 2007, 07:19 PM~8812315
> *No thank you for having me there, yall always throw bad ass car shows. See you at screwfest.
> *


----------



## Drop'em

There is another show this sunday, in H-TOWN. Who is going


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 18 2007, 10:11 PM~8820655
> *There is another show this sunday, in H-TOWN. Who is going
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NNNNNNNNNNNNNUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## sic713

ahhhhhhhhh ! you got his bitch ass...


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 17 2007, 07:01 PM~8812132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0   :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 18 2007, 08:28 PM~8820819
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NNNNNNNNNNNNNUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *



You got jokes....................................................... You are my next VICTIM.

You will be like kiki , afraid to come out n play.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 10:16 AM~8823209
> *You got jokes.......................................................  You are my next VICTIM.
> 
> You will be like kiki , afraid to come out n play.
> *


c'mon fool. you know i aint skurred of shit


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2007, 11:47 AM~8823462
> *c'mon fool.  you know i aint skurred of shit
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 09:16 AM~8823209
> *You got jokes.......................................................  You are my next VICTIM.
> 
> You will be like kiki , afraid to come out n play.
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2007, 08:47 AM~8823462
> *c'mon fool.  you know i aint skurred of shit
> *




R.I.P JUSTDEEZ WILL BE TAKEN TO THE GRAVE


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 05:15 PM~8825688
> *R.I.P    JUSTDEEZ WILL BE TAKEN TO THE GRAVE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 04:15 PM~8825688
> *R.I.P    JUSTDEEZ WILL BE TAKEN TO THE GRAVE
> *


yeah, yeah, yeah,.......we dont even compete together. you got an extra wheel. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2007, 04:21 PM~8826211
> *yeah, yeah, yeah,.......we dont even compete together.  you got an extra wheel. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2007, 03:21 PM~8826211
> *yeah, yeah, yeah,.......we dont even compete together.  you got an extra wheel. :uh:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..........................................


Wheels are meant to be taken off n on. You know what I mean........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 05:50 PM~8826507
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..........................................
> Wheels are meant to be taken off n on. You know what I mean........
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

TO ALL MY MYSPACE FREINDS: MY ENTIRE PAGE HAS CHANGED, PLEASE CLICK ON THE LINK UNDER MY SIGNATURE. THANKS


----------



## ghost-rider

wat up exclusive :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 19 2007, 10:33 PM~8829642
> *wat up exclusive :wave:
> *


Wuz Up Homie ? What you been up to?


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 20 2007, 04:59 AM~8830924
> *Wuz Up Homie ?  What you been up to?
> *


been doin my bike..
so wats up with you...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 20 2007, 05:35 PM~8835839
> *been doin my bike..
> so wats up with you...
> *



Just chillin waiting for you.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 19 2007, 08:16 AM~8823209
> *You got jokes.......................................................  You are my next VICTIM.
> 
> You will be like kiki , afraid to come out n play.
> *


HEY ! HEY ! Y I GOTTA BE INVOLVED ........ THAT WAS ONE SHOW THERE WILL BE OTHERS HOMIE .............. I'LL SEE YOU NOV 4th...................... :biggrin: :biggrin: 









.....................HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...............


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 21 2007, 09:07 AM~8838991
> *HEY ! HEY ! Y I GOTTA BE INVOLVED ........ THAT WAS ONE SHOW THERE WILL BE OTHERS HOMIE .............. I'LL SEE YOU NOV 4th...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...............
> *


NOV 4TH OF

















































:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 21 2007, 06:07 AM~8838991
> *HEY ! HEY ! Y I GOTTA BE INVOLVED ........ THAT WAS ONE SHOW THERE WILL BE OTHERS HOMIE .............. I'LL SEE YOU NOV 4th...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...............
> *



Are you sure you will be there on the 4th of november? I dont want to drive and then you dont show up. Like you did earlier this year


----------



## noe_from_texas

what show is Nov 4th?


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up NOE !


----------



## noe_from_texas

not much man, what's going on the 4th?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 21 2007, 02:07 PM~8842163
> *not much man, what's going on the 4th?
> *



ODESSA............. TEJANO SUPER SHOW


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 21 2007, 02:06 PM~8842153
> *what show is Nov 4th?
> *


LOS MAGNIFICOS HOMIE..............


----------



## noe_from_texas

oh


----------



## Drop'em

LOS MAGNIFICOS is on the 4th

ODESSA is on the 18th


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 21 2007, 06:39 PM~8842799
> *LOS MAGNIFICOS is on the 4th
> 
> ODESSA is on the 18th
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

ARE YOU GUYS CONNECTED TO THE ORIGINAL ''EXCLUSIVE'' OUT OF FLORIDA????


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2007, 02:03 PM~8848135
> *ARE YOU GUYS CONNECTED TO THE ORIGINAL ''EXCLUSIVE'' OUT OF FLORIDA????
> *



NOPE. I registered the club already with LRM n I went to the court house to make it legit trough the u.s. too


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 23 2007, 12:16 AM~8849983
> *NOPE. I registered the club already with LRM n I went to the court house to make it legit trough the u.s. too
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP WORLD.................

Hey I wont be going to VEGAS due to my job schedual. We will be at the SCREWFEST n Odessa Show. I want to let everyone know that BIG TEX from legions got us a better deal on our shirts, so give me a couple more weeks for those to go through.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 24 2007, 02:01 PM~8859824
> *WUZ UP WORLD.................
> 
> Hey I wont be going to VEGAS due to my job schedual. We will be at the SCREWFEST n Odessa Show. I want to let everyone know that BIG TEX from legions got us a better deal on our shirts, so give me a couple more weeks for those to go through.
> *


hey i already got mine, the one i wore in houston, i was wondering if i can get a black shirt with white logo, is that cool?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 24 2007, 01:53 PM~8860248
> *hey i already got mine, the one i wore in houston, i was wondering if i can get a black shirt with white logo, is that cool?
> *



thats cool, I will try to get new shirts out to everyone since I have more time now. 

just make sure it doesnt say NEW YEAR BIKE CLUB. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 24 2007, 07:25 PM~8861191
> *thats cool, I will try to get new shirts out to everyone since I have more time now.
> 
> just make sure it doesnt say NEW YEAR BIKE CLUB. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 24 2007, 05:25 PM~8861191
> *thats cool, I will try to get new shirts out to everyone since I have more time now.
> 
> just make sure it doesnt say NEW YEAR BIKE CLUB. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


you mean Next Year Bike club, hahhahaha


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 24 2007, 06:05 PM~8861931
> *you mean Next Year Bike club, hahhahaha
> *



WHAT EVER YOU UNDERSTOOD WHAT I SAID FOOKER


----------



## Drop'em

HEY IM THINKING OF PARTING OUT THE TRIKE AFTER ODESSA OR SELLING THE TRIKE. I WANT TO GIVE EXCLUSIVE FIRST DIBS ON ANYTHING THATS FOR SALE


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 24 2007, 02:01 PM~8859824
> *WUZ UP WORLD.................
> 
> Hey I wont be going to VEGAS due to my job schedual. We will be at the SCREWFEST n Odessa Show. I want to let everyone know that BIG TEX from legions got us a better deal on our shirts, so give me a couple more weeks for those to go through.
> *



GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU GOT GOOD DEAL ON SHIRTS.

I WAS JUST AT THE SHIRT SHOP THIS AFTERNOON.

THAT IS MY COUSIN THAT RUNS THE PLACE AND SHE IS REAL GOOD WITH PRICES.


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Sep 24 2007, 01:01 PM~8859824-->
> 
> 
> 
> WUZ UP WORLD.................
> 
> Hey I wont be going to VEGAS due to my job schedual. We will be at the SCREWFEST n Odessa Show. I want to let everyone know that BIG TEX from legions got us a better deal on our shirts, so give me a couple more weeks for those to go through.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Sep 24 2007, 07:23 PM~8862580
> *HEY IM THINKING OF PARTING OUT THE TRIKE AFTER ODESSA OR SELLING THE TRIKE.  I WANT TO GIVE EXCLUSIVE FIRST DIBS ON ANYTHING THATS FOR SALE
> *


are you gona build a new bike/car


----------



## stillspinnin

how much for frame n fenders. might build up 2 d grave as a bike.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 25 2007, 02:42 PM~8868144
> *how much for frame n fenders. might build up 2 d grave as a bike.
> *



if that was too much let me know, I give you a better deal


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 26 2007, 06:42 PM~8875860
> *if that was too much let me know, I give you a better deal
> *


it wasnt that it was too much, it was more like too early.


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up. im just chillin been workin alot on tha frame puttin bondo on it and sandin it down. doin all i can do then send it to someone. ima try and post pics later my potna got my usb cord. drop em, i unfortunatley i wont be able to attend this years screw fest.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 27 2007, 05:12 PM~8882598
> *wus up. im just chillin been workin alot on tha frame puttin bondo on it and sandin it down. doin all i can do then send it to someone. ima try and post pics later my potna got my usb cord. drop em, i unfortunatley i wont be able to attend this years screw fest.
> *


send it to sic.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

i think i will that muhfucka be doin some serious shit. im tryna go with what us texans call a "screw blue" with one major mural of Dj screw on tha tank.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Are yall affiliated to EXCLUSIVES C.C.?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2007, 03:12 PM~8883044
> *Are yall affiliated to EXCLUSIVES C.C.?
> *


WE ARE A BIKE CLUB N CAR CLUB. ME N REC STARTED IT HERE IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 27 2007, 05:38 PM~8883242
> *WE ARE A BIKE CLUB N CAR CLUB. ME N REC STARTED IT HERE IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS
> *


No EXCLUSIVE*S* C.C.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2007, 04:11 PM~8883445
> *No EXCLUSIVES C.C.
> *



You are sayin EXCLUSIVES with an S. We are EXCLUSIVE, no S


----------



## Drop'em

OUR SANTA ANA CHAPTER IS ON BOARD AGAIN. THIS TIME WITH MORE MEMBERS


----------



## sic713

hataz


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2007, 08:45 AM~8887804
> *hataz
> *


hey sic i gave a guy your info he is building a trike and he said he wanted a bad ass paint job so i told him about you


----------



## sic713

alright, thats cool..
thanks


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 28 2007, 09:02 AM~8887389
> *OUR SANTA ANA CHAPTER IS ON BOARD AGAIN. THIS TIME WITH MORE MEMBERS
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

anybody have any plans for 08.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 28 2007, 10:13 AM~8887992
> *hey sic i gave a guy your info he is building a trike and he said he wanted a bad ass paint job so i told him about you
> *


That same dude


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2007, 06:57 PM~8891671
> *That same dude
> *


nah this is a rapper from texas


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 28 2007, 08:16 PM~8891783
> *nah this is a rapper from texas
> *


is his name grouchie


----------



## Drop'em

TOMORROW IS SCREWFEST N EXCLUSIVE IS THERE. 

I will post pics. asap. Might be till tuesday, it looks like it will be a good show


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 29 2007, 11:03 PM~8897299
> *TOMORROW IS SCREWFEST N EXCLUSIVE IS THERE.
> 
> I will post pics. asap. Might be till tuesday, it looks like it will be a good show
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIES


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 29 2007, 08:03 PM~8897299
> *TOMORROW IS SCREWFEST N EXCLUSIVE IS THERE.
> 
> I will post pics. asap. Might be till tuesday, it looks like it will be a good show
> *



AWREADY, HATE I COULDNT MAKE IT MAYNE I DROVE OUT TO COLLEGE STATION LAST NIGHT TO GET A FREE TRANSMISSION FOR "LUCILLE" JUST GOT BACK A FEW HOURS AGO.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 30 2007, 01:21 AM~8898260
> *AWREADY, HATE I COULDNT MAKE IT MAYNE I DROVE OUT TO COLLEGE STATION LAST NIGHT TO GET A FREE TRANSMISSION FOR "LUCILLE" JUST GOT BACK A FEW HOURS AGO.
> *


at least its free :biggrin:


----------



## DVNRDGRS

HELL YUH AND MY MICHANIC AINT CHARGIN ME MUCH TO PUT IT IN. IMA BE BACK TO BEATIN UP THA BLOCK SHE CLEAN BUT I WUNNA THRO THA BLADES ON IT BEFORE I FLY A PLAQUE. I GOT THA SURROUND SOUND AND 15" SUBS NEXT IS PAINT, POPTRUNK, AND DUBS.


----------



## jonny b

whats up exclusive had my first show with the new bike got a throphy for top bike and got exclusive out there in australia

















kids dident want to stand behind it :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 30 2007, 01:28 AM~8898953
> *whats up exclusive had my first show with the new bike got a throphy for top bike and got exclusive out there in australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids dident want to stand behind it :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS!!! Good job bro. Nice display. 

EXCLUSIVE SHOWIN WORLD WIDE


----------



## Cut N 3's

What up Exclusive! Good luck 2 u n everbody showin today! I talked 2 my cuz'n C-NOTE last nite n he said he's doin one r two songs today so u might see me at the show maybe on stage!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2007, 08:36 AM~8899808
> *What up Exclusive! Good luck 2 u n everbody showin today! I talked 2 my cuz'n C-NOTE last nite n he said he's doin one r two songs today so u might see me at the show maybe on stage!
> *



You comin to houston, oh shit............ Im not going then......
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Holla playboy.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 30 2007, 01:28 AM~8898953
> *whats up exclusive had my first show with the new bike got a throphy for top bike and got exclusive out there in australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids dident want to stand behind it :biggrin:
> *



congrats on the win :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 30 2007, 10:39 AM~8899818
> *You comin to houston, oh shit............ Im not going then......
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Holla playboy.
> *


Haha I've been here sence yesterday!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 30 2007, 02:28 AM~8898953
> *whats up exclusive had my first show with the new bike got a throphy for top bike and got exclusive out there in australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids dident want to stand behind it :biggrin:
> *



way to go jonny b, congrats on the win!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 30 2007, 04:28 AM~8898953
> *whats up exclusive had my first show with the new bike got a throphy for top bike and got exclusive out there in australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids dident want to stand behind it :biggrin:
> *


congrats on the win


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2007, 07:20 PM~8891797
> *is his name  grouchie
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## jonny b

thanks guy


----------



## Drop'em

EXCLUSIVE at SCREWFEST:

RACER X , DROP'EM , REC


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8903480
> *EXCLUSIVE at SCREWFEST:
> 
> RACER X , DROP'EM , REC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice turnout exclusive  abit of bad luck with the judges but. i ant seen racer x bike look nice


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Sep 30 2007, 09:15 PM~8903877
> *nice turnout exclusive   abit of bad luck with the judges but. i ant seen racer x bike look nice
> *



IT WASNT BAD LUCK. IT WAS A SCREWED UP SHOW. THE BIKES THAT ONE WERE FROM LEGIONS BIKE CLUB, N THE JUDGES WERE LEGIONS BIKE CLUB MEMBERS.


----------



## 817Lowrider

what you saying? LOL :scrutinize: LMAO


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 1 2007, 07:22 PM~8910983
> *what you saying? LOL :scrutinize: LMAO
> *



I said that LEGIONS were the judges at the SCREWFEST show. The bikes n trikes that took the best overall were from legions. Other than that it was a good show, kind of late but ok. I think alot of people wont support it cause of other issues but good luck next year.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 09:24 PM~8911008
> *I said that LEGIONS were the judges at the SCREWFEST show. The bikes n trikes that took the best overall were from legions. Other than that it was a good show, kind of late but ok. I think alot of people wont support it cause of other issues but good luck next year.
> *


I know fool. I was fuckin with ya.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 08:19 PM~8910944
> *IT WASNT BAD LUCK. IT WAS A SCREWED UP SHOW. THE BIKES THAT ONE WERE FROM LEGIONS BIKE CLUB, N THE JUDGES WERE LEGIONS BIKE CLUB MEMBERS.
> *



although they shouldn't be able to judge their own bikes..... their bikes well deserved those awards... and i'm sure a lot of people will agree. but regardless, your club bikes looked good...


----------



## screwstone_tx

DROP'EM WHERE THE PICS AT :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2007, 07:32 PM~8911080
> *although they shouldn't be able to judge their own bikes..... their bikes well deserved those awards... and i'm sure a lot of people will agree. but regardless, your club bikes looked good...
> *


I agree they have some tight bikes, I aint mad it just doesnt look right if they judge n their members win n take the cash awards too. I know if we were helping out judging a show I would tell my club not to show at all. Oh well the show is over n lets move on to a different topic.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 1 2007, 07:35 PM~8911110
> *DROP'EM WHERE THE PICS AT :biggrin:
> *



I just got home from work, I will post them tomorrow I promise


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 08:35 PM~8911111
> *I agree they have some tight bikes, I aint mad it just doesnt look right if they judge n their members win n take the cash awards too. I know if we were helping out judging a show I would tell my club not to show at all. Oh well the show is over n lets move on to a different topic.
> *


yeah my club members and I used to judge a lot of local shows down here in miami and we never registered our own cars and bikes. but anyway, your bikes looked good. and you represented your club adn thats what this thread is for...


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 07:36 PM~8911124
> *I just got home from work, I will post them tomorrow I promise
> *


 :angry: 












j/k


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 08:19 PM~8910944
> *IT WASNT BAD LUCK. IT WAS A SCREWED UP SHOW. THE BIKES THAT ONE WERE FROM LEGIONS BIKE CLUB, N THE JUDGES WERE LEGIONS BIKE CLUB MEMBERS.
> *



YOU SAY THAT LIKE YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHO WAS THROWING THE SHOW. YOU PMED ME A WHILE AGO AND ASKED IF THIS WAS A LEGIONS SHOW OR MY SHOW. I TOLD YOU IT WAS MY SHOW BUT THAT EVERYONE WAS WELCOMED TO SHOW AND THAT ALL WOULD BE ON THE UP AND UP. 

YOU KNEW THIS BEFORE YOU ENTERED AND BECAUSE THE OUTCOME WASN'T TO YOUR LIKING YOU WANT TO SAY THINGS LIKE IT WAS SCREWED UP.

FOR YOUR INFO THERE WERE 4 VEHICLES FROM LEGIONS IN THE SHOW AND NONE OF THEM WON THEIR CLASS.

I DO THIS ON THE UP AND UP......


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 08:24 PM~8911008
> *I said that LEGIONS were the judges at the SCREWFEST show. The bikes n trikes that took the best overall were from legions. Other than that it was a good show, kind of late but ok. I think alot of people wont support it cause of other issues but good luck next year.
> *


YEAH THE TARDINESS WAS A ELECTRICAL ISSUE. WE HAD AN ACT GOING ON AT 7PM AND THE MIC WAS DEAD.....THE GUY IN CHARGE OF THE EQUIPMENT WAS DOING AN INTERVIEW AND BY THE TIME HE GOT THERE AND FIXED IT THE TIME WAS 8.

I HAD TO GIVE THE ACT THEIR MONEY BACK AND STILL LET THEM PERFORM SINCE THEY DROVE FROM AUSTIN JUST FOR THE PERFORMANCE.

I APOLOGIZE FOR THAT.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 08:35 PM~8911111
> *I agree they have some tight bikes, I aint mad it just doesnt look right if they judge n their members win n take the cash awards too. I know if we were helping out judging a show I would tell my club not to show at all. Oh well the show is over n lets move on to a different topic.
> *



THERE ARE ONLY A FEW PEOPLE THAT I TRUST JUDGING BIKES. I WILL NOT JUST THROW SOMEONE THERE UNLESS THEY ARE EXPERIENCED IN WORKING ON BIKES AND KNOWS WHAT IT TAKES.

I FEEL WHAT YOU ARE SAYING AND THAT IS WHY WHEN YOU ASKED I MADE IT CLEAR THAT ALL BIKES WERE WELCOMED.

I DIDN'T THINK IT WOULD BE A PROBLEM BECAUSE I HOPE THAT EVERYONE RESPECTS US ENOUGH TO GIVE US CREDIT FOR BEING FAIR REGARDLESS OF AFFILIATION.

THE CASH AWARDS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT....IF THERE WAS NO MONEY IT WOULD HAVE BEEN THE SAME OUTCOME.

DROPEM IF YOU WANT TALK SOME MORE HIT ME UP....YOU KNOW I HAVE KEPT IT COOL AND DON'T WANT THIS TO MESS THINGS UP.....


----------



## bigj81

oh well this is getting boring zzzzzzzzz


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Oct 1 2007, 09:00 PM~8911351
> *oh well this is getting boring zzzzzzzzz
> *



THIS IS GETTING BORING WHEN ANOTHER SIDE OF THE STORY IS BROUGHT UP??


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 30 2007, 09:19 PM~8903480
> *EXCLUSIVE at SCREWFEST:
> 
> RACER X , DROP'EM , REC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LIKED THE ONE ON THE LEFT......DON'T THINK I HAVE EVER NOTICED IT BEFORE BUT IT WAS VERY NICE.


----------



## Drop'em

Lets change the story now.

Who is going to ODESSA?


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8911537
> *Lets change the story now.
> 
> Who is going to ODESSA?
> *


i might........hopefully yeah


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 1 2007, 07:58 PM~8911327
> *THERE ARE ONLY A FEW PEOPLE THAT I TRUST JUDGING BIKES.  I WILL NOT JUST THROW SOMEONE THERE UNLESS THEY ARE EXPERIENCED IN WORKING ON BIKES AND KNOWS WHAT IT TAKES.
> 
> I FEEL WHAT YOU ARE SAYING AND THAT IS WHY WHEN YOU ASKED I MADE IT CLEAR THAT ALL BIKES WERE WELCOMED.
> 
> I DIDN'T THINK IT WOULD BE A PROBLEM BECAUSE I HOPE THAT EVERYONE RESPECTS US ENOUGH TO GIVE US CREDIT FOR BEING FAIR REGARDLESS OF AFFILIATION.
> 
> THE CASH AWARDS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT....IF THERE WAS NO MONEY IT WOULD HAVE BEEN THE SAME OUTCOME.
> 
> DROPEM IF YOU WANT TALK SOME MORE HIT ME UP....YOU KNOW I HAVE KEPT IT COOL AND DON'T WANT THIS TO MESS THINGS UP.....
> *



Check your PM.

Lets just put it behind us. This aint no issue to loose homies over.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 09:18 PM~8911537
> *Lets change the story now.
> 
> Who is going to ODESSA?
> *



GOT TO SEE WHAT IS UP. I USED UP VACATION DAYS FOR MEETINGS AND THINGS LIKE THAT TO RUN SCREWFEST.....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8911537
> *Lets change the story now.
> 
> Who is going to ODESSA?
> *


i am :wave:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

*pues you know it we will be out there.*

and also if you guys are still going to vegasa have a safe trip out there and bring back chingos de pics and trophies . suerte to those reppin Exclusive.


----------



## stillspinnin

im showing at vegas 



























j/k :biggrin: 


































or am i :0 


























going to e-town this weekend


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 2 2007, 02:33 PM~8917444
> *im showing at vegas
> j/k  :biggrin:
> or am i  :0
> going to e-town this weekend
> *


GOOD LUCK SEE YOU UP THERE.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 2 2007, 07:38 PM~8918207
> *GOOD LUCK SEE YOU UP THERE.
> *


you coming :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 2 2007, 04:39 PM~8918217
> *you coming :0
> *



I DONT KNOW


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Whats going on Exclusive :nicoderm:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 2 2007, 07:42 PM~8918243
> *I DONT KNOW
> *


next year :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 2 2007, 05:08 PM~8918424
> *Whats going on Exclusive :nicoderm:
> *


Nice wheels! They look familiar.....................................


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 2 2007, 07:40 PM~8919022
> *Nice wheels! They look familiar.....................................
> *


they do huh :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 2 2007, 09:47 PM~8919069
> *they do huh  :biggrin:
> *


them rims are sweet.


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up World !

Hey guys just to let everyone know that we are expanding by the day, if everything goes as plan for the super show in HOUSTON 2008 we will have at least 4 bike entries n 4 car entries. So lets keep in touch like we have been, so our plans for next year are met. Good night guys! 

EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 3 2007, 08:03 PM~8927739
> *Wuz Up World !
> 
> Hey guys just to let everyone know that we are expanding by the day, if everything goes as plan for the super show in HOUSTON 2008 we will have at least 4 bike entries n 4 car entries. So lets keep in touch like we have been, so our plans for next year are met. Good night guys!
> 
> EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE
> *



:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 3 2007, 09:03 PM~8927739
> *Wuz Up World !
> 
> Hey guys just to let everyone know that we are expanding by the day, if everything goes as plan for the super show in HOUSTON 2008 we will have at least 4 bike entries n 4 car entries. So lets keep in touch like we have been, so our plans for next year are met. Good night guys!
> 
> EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE
> *



i will be there :yes:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 3 2007, 11:03 PM~8927739
> *Wuz Up World !
> 
> Hey guys just to let everyone know that we are expanding by the day, if everything goes as plan for the super show in HOUSTON 2008 we will have at least 4 bike entries n 4 car entries. So lets keep in touch like we have been, so our plans for next year are met. Good night guys!
> 
> EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE
> *


----------



## RAY_512

whats up ExClUsIvE?!....


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 4 2007, 07:30 PM~8934798
> *i will be there  :yes:
> *


CAN I COME WITH...............................


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 6 2007, 06:40 PM~8944911
> *CAN I COME WITH...............................
> *


yes you can , but I warn you now. BECAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR


----------



## Malverde619

watsup exclusive


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Oct 6 2007, 07:37 PM~8945108
> *watsup exclusive
> *



WUZ UP STRANGER !


----------



## Malverde619

watsup,its cuz ive been at school and stuff.trying to get my missing credits so i can graduate finally. trying to upgrade from a lowrider bike to a cheap project cutlass to work on lol


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Oct 6 2007, 08:01 PM~8945217
> *watsup,its cuz ive been at school and stuff.trying to get my missing credits so i can graduate finally. trying to upgrade from a lowrider bike to a cheap project cutlass to work on lol
> *


I did that, well the trike is my sons. I bought a monte carlo last night. Its going to be a good project.


----------



## stillspinnin

just came back from englishtown. was a good show. no pics. but i did take 3rd place best in show.


----------



## Drop'em

Hey just to let everyone know that the trike will be sold sold by the end of the month. I decide to sell it, couldnt back down from the offer. I bought a monte carlo n my son is very excited about it so. I will still keep in touch in the bike world. So what is everyone up to for next year.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 8 2007, 08:26 PM~8954877
> *Hey just to let everyone know that the trike will be sold sold by the end of the month. I decide to sell it, couldnt back down from the offer. I bought a monte carlo n my son is very excited about it so. I will still keep in touch in the bike world. So what is everyone up to for next year.
> *


ya now i got my build for 08. im also thinking about building up a identical girls frame to go with my build.


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 8 2007, 05:26 PM~8954877
> *Hey just to let everyone know that the trike will be sold sold by the end of the month. I decide to sell it, couldnt back down from the offer. I bought a monte carlo n my son is very excited about it so. I will still keep in touch in the bike world. So what is everyone up to for next year.
> *


cool man i dont know what im doing next year i might try and build a radical bike to put australia out there put my car projects keep calling me


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up world !! a ***** just got out of jail i went to court to pay for one ticket and them hoes talkin bout i gotta warrant took me in on tha spot. my ol man an tjones gettin a divorce so im movin in with my tjones in some apts but that aint stoppin me from buildin my bikes and my car MINOR SET BACKS MAJOR COME BACKS!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 8 2007, 06:26 PM~8954877
> *Hey just to let everyone know that the trike will be sold sold by the end of the month. I decide to sell it, couldnt back down from the offer. I bought a monte carlo n my son is very excited about it so. I will still keep in touch in the bike world. So what is everyone up to for next year.
> *


you gonna sell the whole bike? any chance of parting it?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 9 2007, 02:22 PM~8961672
> *you gonna sell the whole bike?  any chance of parting it?
> *



Well he said he will pick it up, but hey money talks bullsiht walks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 8 2007, 07:26 PM~8954877
> *Hey just to let everyone know that the trike will be sold sold by the end of the month. I decide to sell it, couldnt back down from the offer. I bought a monte carlo n my son is very excited about it so. I will still keep in touch in the bike world. So what is everyone up to for next year.
> *


did you get that m.o.?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 9 2007, 05:32 PM~8963184
> *did you get that m.o.?
> *



No. No one was here. Thats why I told you not to send it certified cause no one would be here to sign it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 9 2007, 07:53 PM~8963332
> *No. No one was here. Thats why I told you not to send it certified cause no one would be here to sign it.
> *


ohhhhh snapppppppp


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 9 2007, 05:55 PM~8963346
> *ohhhhh snapppppppp
> *



Dont Worry I will go pick it up tomorrow or friday from the post office


----------



## Drop'em

I POSTED A NEW TOPIC FOR MY FENDERS N FRAME. IM GETTING RID OF IT


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 7 2007, 08:21 AM~8946739
> *I did that, well the trike is my sons. I bought a monte carlo last night. Its going to be a good project.
> *


thats cool,what year,im trying to convince my brother to either let me have his cutlass which he said hell think about it or sell me it..cuz its perfect to start fixing up fully wrapped frame /prohopper pumps


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Oct 10 2007, 12:27 PM~8969530
> *thats cool,what year,im trying to convince my brother to either let me have his cutlass which he said hell think about it or sell me it..cuz its perfect to start fixing up fully wrapped frame /prohopper pumps
> *



1983


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 9 2007, 05:32 PM~8963184
> *did you get that m.o.?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 06:04 PM~8971065
> *:thumbsup:
> *


all lovely


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 04:43 PM~8970531
> *1983
> *


pics???


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 04:32 PM~8971302
> *pics???
> *



If you were EXCLUSIVE you would know how it feels to roll in a 83 MONTE CARLO with leather n cold a/c


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 08:50 PM~8972384
> *If you were EXCLUSIVE you would know how it feels to roll in  a 83 MONTE CARLO with leather n cold a/c
> *


I role a 84 cutty with cold a/c


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 06:53 PM~8972408
> *I role a 84 cutty with cold a/c
> *



pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8972440
> *pics.
> *



DAILY


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:04 PM~8972526
> *
> DAILY
> *



NICE. I dont have pics. of mine I will get some tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

So far all I got was new tires


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:29 PM~8972694
> *So far all I got was new tires
> *


That very important, all I hve done was put gas to drive it home


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 09:31 PM~8972718
> *That very important, all I hve done was put gas to drive it home
> *


Oh shit I forgot. I had the tranny rebuilt. Bout to get some spokes. I got a qoute on a paint job too. will see what happens with this whip.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:32 PM~8972736
> *Oh shit I forgot. I had the tranny rebuilt. Bout to get some spokes. I got a qoute on a paint job too. will see what happens with this whip.
> *


Tight I just got of the phone with SIC n he got a surprize up his sleeve. He didnt want to get into detail with me he wants me to drop it off n dont get it until he is done. Thats my NIG


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 09:36 PM~8972768
> *Tight I just got of the phone with SIC n he got a surprize up his sleeve. He didnt want to get into detail with me he wants me to drop it off n dont get it until he is done. Thats my NIG
> *


to far for a paint job. I got locals with skills


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:37 PM~8972775
> *to far for a paint job. I got locals with skills
> *



Tight what color are you going with it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 09:38 PM~8972785
> *Tight what color are you going with it
> *


Since Ima role it. I am just gonna go with a metallic smoke gray with some stripping. Nothing to extravagant. keeping it street.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:40 PM~8972802
> *Since Ima role it. I am just gonna go with a metallic smoke gray with some stripping. Nothing to extravagant. keeping it street.
> *



cool. I like doing big things so SIC is hooking it up I dont know what color he said not to worry about it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 10 2007, 09:42 PM~8972821
> *cool. I like doing big things so SIC is hooking it up I dont know what color he said not to worry about it.
> *


good luck with that


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:44 PM~8972833
> *good luck with that
> *



Thanks


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 10 2007, 07:37 PM~8972775
> *to far for a paint job. I got locals with skills
> *



Never to far ship it to him..................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 11 2007, 02:45 PM~8978017
> *Never to far ship it to him..................................................... :biggrin:
> *


My CAR!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 04:22 PM~8979800
> *My CAR!
> *



NAH YOUR HOUSE................... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Malverde619

lol heres ours we had on craigslist but decided not to sell.


















whats going on with shirts just wondering


----------



## noe_from_texas

that's nice!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Oct 11 2007, 04:51 PM~8980027
> *lol heres ours we had on craigslist but decided not to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats going on with shirts just wondering
> *



WOW ! That very EXCLUSIVE iNformation


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 11 2007, 06:47 PM~8979987
> *NAH YOUR HOUSE................... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> *


No dice


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 05:19 PM~8980261
> *No dice
> *


WTF


----------



## Drop'em

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I showed some people at work some bikes bike on here n they said we are some crazy mexicans. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## 817Lowrider

i WANT MY CUTTY TO GO UP AND DOWN.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 01:35 PM~8993149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i WANT MY CUTTY TO GO UP AND DOWN.
> *



You like that HUH ! EXCLUSIVE STYLE BABY


----------



## 817Lowrider

mehhh.LOL Mine will be cool


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 01:44 PM~8993182
> *mehhh.LOL Mine will be cool
> *



Im not saying it wont. Check it I wish my MC will look SIC when ever I get it done. I just cant get over that I just got rid of the trike without going to VEGAS first. Oh well I got my photo shoot anyways


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 04:35 PM~8993149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 27 2007, 01:40 PM~8188294
> *Exclusive taken over the world
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW


----------



## Drop'em

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

lil Drop'em fooling around thinking he is cool:


----------



## Drop'em

lil Drop'em want this for CHRISTMAS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

whats the damn deal fool?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2007, 06:49 PM~8999869
> *whats the damn deal fool?
> *



Chillin man just chillin ready for another day at work tomorrow. So how was VEGAS ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 14 2007, 08:51 PM~8999898
> *Chillin man just chillin ready for another day at work tomorrow. So how was VEGAS ?
> *


fukkn retarded. i was really hoping yall was bullshitin. hoping you were going to show up late.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2007, 06:52 PM~8999909
> *fukkn retarded.  i was really hoping yall was bullshitin.  hoping you were going to show up late.
> *



I told yall I wasnt bullshitting , We will be there next year with REC's bike. I got rid of the trike n me n my son are taking on a 83 MC


----------



## Drop'em

EXCLUSIVE first year n out n already made its LRM DEBUT. EXCLUSIVE TAKING OVER


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 15 2007, 07:08 PM~9008998
> *EXCLUSIVE first year n out n already made its LRM DEBUT. EXCLUSIVE TAKING OVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWREADY!!!! IMA PICK IT UP TODAY.


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP PEOPLE 1

Man good news was past down from my boss today. I will no longer be working long hours, ill be back at normal schedual. So I will be doing alot of shipping this weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 16 2007, 09:01 PM~9017676
> *WUZ UP PEOPLE 1
> 
> Man good news was past down from my boss today. I will no longer be working long hours, ill be back at normal schedual. So I will be doing alot of shipping this weekend
> *


did you already ship my shit??? like ya said??? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:02 PM~9017690
> *did you already ship my shit??? like ya said??? :biggrin:
> *



I will friday morning, i couldnt get a box wide enough but I got one. Friday morning bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 16 2007, 09:05 PM~9017731
> *I will friday morning, i couldnt get a box wide enough but I got one. Friday morning bro.
> *


LMK. were you able to get another T bar


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:07 PM~9017749
> *LMK. were you able to get another T bar
> *


I think i will get one by friday cause we are working on a members bike right now n he is not going to use the t bar. Dont worry I will hook u up


----------



## 817Lowrider

No problem


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:12 PM~9017786
> *No problem
> *



Then quit bugging :0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 15 2007, 10:08 PM~9008998
> *EXCLUSIVE first year n out n already made its LRM DEBUT. EXCLUSIVE TAKING OVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Just to let yall know that the frame was sold but it will be remain in the club. Now I dont feel to bad.


----------



## noe_from_texas

:0 who got it?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2007, 06:07 PM~9032247
> *:0  who got it?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2007, 03:07 PM~9032247
> *:0  who got it?
> *



Its a surprize for next year. He told me to keep it in the DL till next year. The only thing im saying he is on layitlow now n has been on layitlow for 2 years n doesnt leave in TEXAS.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 18 2007, 07:33 PM~9032890
> *Its a surprize for next year. He told me to keep it in the DL till next year. The only thing im saying he is on layitlow now n has been on layitlow for 2 years n doesnt leave in TEXAS.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 18 2007, 04:34 PM~9032900
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Just put it this way EXCLUSIVE will be at every TOUR STOP next year


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 18 2007, 07:36 PM~9032915
> *Just put it this way EXCLUSIVE will be at every TOUR STOP next year
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

my new project for 08, 16" street.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

*what's up Emilio and the rest of exclusive familia ready for Odessa Homies.*


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 19 2007, 12:01 PM~9039486
> *what's up Emilio and the rest of exclusive familia ready for Odessa Homies.
> *



Yeah we trying to get PROBLEMAS ready again. Right now we have Magnificos coming up. How are yall doing ?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 19 2007, 05:13 PM~9040549
> *Yeah we trying to get PROBLEMAS ready again. Right now we have Magnificos coming up. How are yall doing ?
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up WORLD !

Man its looking real ggod for the club right now, I cant beleive that we have been rolling for 4 months now and we are were we are. We have a couple4 of new members going through the ropes right now we should have a full force in TEXAS pretty soon. Thats not including Noe n his valley chapter. Also the shirts are almost done. Well I have to get back to work, my boss told me he wishes I would do my work like I get on LAYITLOW fuckin hater. Laterz


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 16 2007, 09:39 PM~9018061
> *Then quit bugging  :0
> *


LMAO Bitch I aint buggin


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 07:44 AM~9044821
> *LMAO Bitch I aint buggin
> *


Now you are. hahahahahaha. I got your shit all boxed up ******. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 20 2007, 09:53 AM~9044850
> *Now you are. hahahahahaha. I got your shit all boxed up ******. lol
> *


posed to be shipped out. LMAO *I WANT MY SHIT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

who is emilio?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 20 2007, 08:48 AM~9044998
> *who is emilio?
> *



The one n only DROP'EM


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool ma names emilio to


----------



## noe_from_texas

just got the new LRM with drop'ems bike in there, reading the article is motivating, i hope to have my bike done in the next few months


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 20 2007, 09:59 AM~9045194
> *cool ma names emilio to
> *



Thats cool. Maybe we can have the same club name too !


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 20 2007, 10:12 AM~9045245
> *just got the new LRM with drop'ems bike in there, reading the article is motivating, i hope to have my bike done in the next few months
> *


----------



## DVNRDGRS

WUS UP WORLD HOWS EVERY ONE DOIN.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 20 2007, 10:54 AM~9045442
> *Thats cool. Maybe we can have the same club name too !
> *


  that'll be cool


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Oct 21 2007, 01:53 AM~9049571
> *WUS UP WORLD HOWS EVERY ONE DOIN.
> *


im tops its the week end


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 21 2007, 02:16 AM~9049619
> * that'll be cool
> *


pm sent


----------



## lowlife-biker

sent back


----------



## lowlife-biker

my bike


















new partz









new project I am workin on called cherry passion


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 21 2007, 09:17 AM~9050311
> *sent back
> *



Pm replied.


----------



## Drop'em

NICE!




> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 21 2007, 09:34 AM~9050377
> *my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new partz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project I am workin on called cherry passion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric ramos

weres the bud?
and wats up odessa time baby?
rec u going ? i want to bust a nut with ur bike


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2007, 12:45 PM~9051241
> *weres the bud?
> and wats up odessa time baby?
> rec u going ? i want to bust a nut with ur bike
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos

:rofl: its one of my faves and shit and i want to see up close sine i didnt see aquemini in vegas i waned to see that one badly


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2007, 12:47 PM~9051250
> *:rofl: its one of my faves and shit and i want to see up close sine i didnt see aquemini in vegas i waned to see that one badly
> *



So far yes we are going ? Im putting it together right now for another show then we hit up odessa


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 21 2007, 12:49 PM~9051257
> *So far yes we are going ? Im putting it together right now for another show then we hit up odessa
> *


magnificos


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 21 2007, 04:23 PM~9052169
> *magnificos
> *



WTF !


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 21 2007, 04:29 PM~9052200
> *WTF !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 21 2007, 05:17 PM~9052439
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 21 2007, 05:21 PM~9052454
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 21 2007, 05:33 PM~9052528
> *:angry:
> *



:twak:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 21 2007, 04:51 PM~9052290
> *:wave:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 21 2007, 05:35 PM~9052538
> *:twak:
> *


hahahaha....whats up fooo


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 21 2007, 05:37 PM~9052563
> *hahahaha....whats up fooo
> *



nothing just chillin. Im in the market looking for some 13s no anyone selling some


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 21 2007, 05:46 PM~9052614
> *nothing just chillin. Im in the market looking for some 13s no anyone selling some
> *


naw.....no body but the stores...lol


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 21 2007, 05:50 PM~9052643
> *naw.....no body but the stores...lol
> *



Al I need is some to put on n take it to the shop I got the ones I order for the shows now I need some street ones


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 21 2007, 05:53 PM~9052654
> *Al I need is some to put on n take it to the shop I got the ones I order for the shows now I need some street ones
> *


ooooo ok....naw but if i here from some one in the club that has some and wants to sell them i let you know asap


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 21 2007, 05:55 PM~9052665
> *ooooo ok....naw but if i here from some one in the club that has some and wants to sell them i let you know asap
> *



OK. Let me know


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up World !

Man I got to work this morning n it was hot, I wlaked outside n its cold as hell. Man TEXAS has some of the weirdest freacking weather ever. Anyways how is everyone doing ? How is the project coming along? If yall need any help or suggestions hit me up or REC. We have time to help out or any issues we got time. If yall need any parts hollar at TnT (Taco n TonyO) for parts, they are our sponcors n for paint hollar at SIC 713.


----------



## lowlife-biker

3 Members: lowlife-biker, toyshopcustoms, AMB1800

:wave: supp bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 22 2007, 10:48 AM~9057103
> *3 Members: lowlife-biker, toyshopcustoms, AMB1800
> 
> :wave: supp bro
> *



Chillin bro. Just finish talking to your boy. So how is life treating you?


----------



## AMB1800

life isn't that bad arround here you know lol we may pay double for all our shit but still we get some thangs together  :biggrin: 

only negative point are the shows, 1 real show a year where you can actualy win the rest are shows were we have our own stand and stuff like that but that will change, the bike scene is changing ALOT the proove will be posted by me this weekend lol when i finaly will show what i've been working on this whole year  and not only me there are some other badass bikes coming out this weekend


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 22 2007, 10:53 AM~9057142
> *life isn't that bad arround here you know lol we may pay double for all our shit but still we get some thangs together    :biggrin:
> 
> only negative point are the shows, 1 real show a year where you can actualy win the rest are shows were we have our own stand and stuff like that but that will change, the bike scene is changing ALOT the proove will be posted by me this weekend lol when i finaly will show what i've been working on this whole year   and not only me there are some other badass bikes coming out this weekend
> *



HELL YEAH ! Shit put it down homie. Thats is good that no matter what it diesnt stop yall from building thats what im talking about!


----------



## lowlife-biker

x10 bike scene getting bigger and bigger and believe me you might here the words I'm doing something crazy that you wont believe alot,
but take it from me you wont believe it


----------



## lowlife-biker

x10 bike scene getting bigger and bigger and believe me you might here the words I'm doing something crazy that you wont believe alot,
but take it from me you wont believe it


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 22 2007, 10:57 AM~9057165
> *x10 bike scene getting bigger and bigger and believe me you might here the words I'm doing something crazy that you wont believe alot,
> but take it from me you wont believe it
> *


That is what motivates me, people like that. I guess we are the same about 90% can we get to 100%?


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah bro for shure :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 22 2007, 11:00 AM~9057187
> *yeah bro for shure :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *



FOR SHURE WHAT ?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 22 2007, 10:58 AM~9057173
> *That is what motivates me, people like that. I guess we are the same about 90% can we get to 100%?
> *


thats for shure


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 22 2007, 12:56 PM~9057916
> *thats for shure
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

just heard about the seat :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 22 2007, 01:00 PM~9057972
> *just heard about the seat  :nicoderm:
> *


hooking a homie up  . Thats why im here for


----------



## lowlife-biker

Just the let everybody know I am an official Exclusive member and I'm proud to represent the exclusive chapter in Belgium with ma homie Tony  

XclusivE for life


----------



## AMB1800

YUP thats right, new chapter  will be representing already this weekend at the show :biggrin: 

whatup WOOORLD


----------



## Drop'em

OH SHIT !! EXCLUSIVE TAKING OVER THE WORLD !!

EXCLUSIVE now repping BELGIUM. WE WORLD WIDE.

Just like my signature say's. 


CONGRATS BROTHERS WELCOME TO EXCLUSIVE


----------



## lowlife-biker

Thx for makin this happen bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 22 2007, 01:18 PM~9058103
> *Thx for makin this happen bro
> *



NO THANKS TO YALL WE ARE ROLLING 3 DEEP IN BELGIUM.

NOW LETS MAKE IT 100%.


----------



## AMB1800

you can thrust us, we bustin out with some good shit :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 22 2007, 01:21 PM~9058126
> *you can thrust us, we bustin out with some good shit  :biggrin:
> *



I know yall are i seen the pics. already


----------



## Drop'em

I would like to introduce the following new members to EXCLUSIVE;

LOWLIFE-BIKER
AMB1800

Welcome to the Club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

welcome guys, it's good to hear about new members from over seas, you guys can be the ones that start the whole lowrider movement over there


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 22 2007, 02:26 PM~9058562
> *welcome guys, it's good to hear about new members from over seas,  you guys can be the ones that start the whole lowrider movement over there
> *


Hell Yeah you see there trike they have. Its a killer


----------



## REC

I would like to welcome the new Belgium chapter ..Drop'em sure is putting Exclusive on the map..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2007, 04:22 PM~9059467
> *I would like to welcome the new Belgium chapter ..Drop'em sure is putting Exclusive on the map..
> *



About time you get on line bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2007, 04:22 PM~9059467
> *I would like to welcome the new Belgium chapter ..Drop'em sure is putting Exclusive on the map..
> *


Just wait till next year. Alot of surprizes from EXCLUSIVE


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 22 2007, 05:11 PM~9059858
> *Just wait till next year. Alot of surprizes from EXCLUSIVE
> *



Or maybe alot sooner


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 22 2007, 01:12 PM~9058060
> *Just the let everybody know I am an official Exclusive member and I'm proud to represent the exclusive chapter in Belgium with ma homie Tony
> 
> XclusivE for life
> *



You already know


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 22 2007, 01:12 PM~9058060
> *Just the let everybody know I am an official Exclusive member and I'm proud to represent the exclusive chapter in Belgium with ma homie Tony
> 
> XclusivE for life
> *


welcom to the club  
drop'em you sed you would like to meet all members one day sounds like you have a world trip in your hands. on the bright side at least ull have free accomidaton :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

whats up everyone :wave: 
yow Jonny nice to meet you man post a pic of your'e bike


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 23 2007, 03:26 AM~9063560
> *whats up everyone  :wave:
> yow Jonny nice to meet you man post a pic of your'e bike
> *



I know that he did post a pics of his bike go through the pages you will find it. I think we need to post pics a lil bit more on this topic of our stuff. What yall say. I know the BELGIUM chapter will bust out this weekend so they will post pics after the show. 


WUZ UP WORLD !!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

jep thats right anthony (AMB1800) will go to france to attend a lowrider show, to bad I couldn't come because it was to far :tears: 
but I'll keep everyone posted with new projects and all that :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 23 2007, 09:51 AM~9064888
> *jep thats right anthony (AMB1800) will go to france to attend a lowrider show, to bad I couldn't come because it was to far :tears:
> but I'll keep everyone posted with new projects and all that :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man. Will you post pics. too?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 23 2007, 09:51 AM~9064888
> *jep thats right anthony (AMB1800) will go to france to attend a lowrider show, to bad I couldn't come because it was to far :tears:
> but I'll keep everyone posted with new projects and all that :thumbsup:
> *



T T T


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 22 2007, 04:16 PM~9058091
> *OH SHIT !!        EXCLUSIVE TAKING OVER THE WORLD !!
> 
> EXCLUSIVE now repping BELGIUM. WE WORLD WIDE.
> 
> Just like my signature say's.
> CONGRATS BROTHERS WELCOME TO EXCLUSIVE
> *


welcome homies


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 23 2007, 02:58 PM~9067495
> *welcome homies
> *



WHAT UP FOOL


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 23 2007, 03:26 AM~9063560
> *whats up everyone  :wave:
> yow Jonny nice to meet you man post a pic of your'e bike
> *



















it firsts show i got top bike of show . custom part and murials to come


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 23 2007, 07:52 AM~9064057
> *I know that he did post a pics of his bike go through the pages you will find it. I think we need to post pics a lil bit more on this topic of our stuff. What yall say. I know the BELGIUM chapter will bust out this weekend so they will post pics after the show.
> WUZ UP WORLD !!!!
> *


top idear i no some members are comeing out with some crazy shit


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 23 2007, 10:02 AM~9064967
> *Thanks man. Will you post pics. too?
> *


yeah fo shure there another show in november that me and AMB will attend so lot a pic to come


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 24 2007, 03:49 AM~9071330
> *yeah fo shure there another show in november that me and AMB will attend so lot a pic to come
> *


thanks man. I just got a pm from a lil member that would like to join the club, I will get more info from him n let everyone in EXCLUSIVE decide on what to do. I have alot of shit going on right now so I will start passing some responsibilities to people in the club.


----------



## lowlife-biker

jep ok,
are you going to post the shirts of the club together with anthony's seat?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 24 2007, 08:13 AM~9072077
> *jep ok,
> are you going to post the shirts of the club together with anthony's seat?
> *


No the shirts are still getting done. By the way what sizes are yall ?


----------



## lowlife-biker

medium me
btw once I see the design of the shirts you made I'll make some other stuff like sweaters and stuff...
you know I like reppin big :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## lowbike1

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Oct 24 2007, 02:54 AM~9071260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it firsts show i got top bike of show . custom part and murials to come
> *


I really like that bike, not too crazy, just right :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

you got a stand for november homie :cheesy: :cheesy: 

yeah i like the sweaters idea, it would be good, its freezing down here dammm

i'm finishing the last details, i ain't even going to school tomorrow, got to finish it for the show this weekend


----------



## lowlife-biker

hell homie you got some lucky ass to stay home tomorow :angry: :biggrin: 
Yeah it hella cold over here I'm freezin in my own room :twak: 
I'll try to do sweaters before November but I first need a design so they don't look to different from the design drop'em made


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 23 2007, 02:53 PM~8160315
> *Check out our plaque design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dropem, i found it  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

I like :0


----------



## Drop'em

That is our logo that will be in our shirts n plaques. 

To all members im sorry its taking long for the shirts, I will check on them when I can. My work load is full. I might get REC to check on them if he aint busy. 

Noe if you can help let me know I can ship the shirts to you, n get them done where you had yours done. I got the shirts just waiting on the lady to modify our logo on her computer. So if you think you can help let me know I will ship the shirts to you.


----------



## lowlife-biker

I'll help you out, I will make some shirts and sweaters over here so we can already repp at any future shows


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowbike1_@Oct 24 2007, 08:54 AM~9072265
> *I really like that bike, not too crazy, just right :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 24 2007, 02:16 PM~9074713
> *That is our logo that will be in our shirts n plaques.
> 
> To all members im sorry its taking long for the shirts, I will check on them when I can. My work load is full. I might get REC to check on them if he aint busy.
> 
> Noe if you can help let me know I can ship the shirts to you, n get them done where you had yours done. I got the shirts just waiting on the lady to modify our logo on her computer. So if you think you can help let me know I will ship the shirts to you.
> *


take your time brother im not stressing


----------



## lowlife-biker

so how many members worldwide does exclusive count right now?


----------



## noe_from_texas

good question, we need to keep track of members and chapters


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2 and I wanna see some pics of those members bikes and cars :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 25 2007, 07:34 AM~9080019
> *good question, we need to keep track of members and chapters
> *


We have the following:

TEXAS- Baytown Chapter (4)
Rio Grande (?)
Dallas (3)

Cali- Santa Ana (6)
San Diego (1)

New Jersey- (2)

Alamaba- (1)

Australia - (1)

Belgium- (3) I need yalls info to put in my books. So pm me


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 25 2007, 02:04 AM~9079335
> *I'll help you out, I will make some shirts and sweaters over here so we can already repp at any future shows
> *



Thanks Homie! I will get all of TEXAS n Cali. Also Stillspinnin i got you


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 25 2007, 09:29 AM~9080706
> *We have the following:
> 
> TEXAS-    Baytown Chapter  (4)
> Rio Grande          (?)
> Dallas                  (3)
> 
> Cali-        Santa Ana            (6)
> San Diego            (1)
> 
> New Jersey- (2)
> 
> Alamaba- (1)
> 
> Australia - (1)
> 
> Belgium- (3)  I need yalls info to put in my books. So pm me
> *


damn thats way more than I thought  
what kinda info you need?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 25 2007, 09:34 AM~9080748
> *damn thats way more than I thought
> what kinda info you need?
> *


NAME 
PHONE NUMBER
ADDRESS
Shit like that cause I will ship out goodies through out the club n info to keep in touch. You know we are a family now so we take care of each other.


----------



## lowlife-biker

fo shure I'll pm you in a minute


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 25 2007, 09:37 AM~9080782
> *fo shure I'll pm you in a minute
> *


ok get all the info and send it to me


----------



## 817Lowrider

DROP EM HOEZZZZZ


you ship yet puto


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up world? our towns havin a parade today i may just jump in it and roll i dunno if i do ima take pics .


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 25 2007, 11:11 AM~9081382
> *DROP EM HOEZZZZZ
> you ship yet puto
> *



They told me not to send it yet.


----------



## AMB1800

loaded the car DAAAMMMMMM first time i charge it up so much and only for 1 bike :angry: last time i charged up 2 bikes and a trike this time i only can take 1 with all the display stuff and shit like that, tomorrow once i arrive setup timeee :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 25 2007, 02:31 PM~9083049
> *loaded the car DAAAMMMMMM first time i charge it up so much and only for 1 bike  :angry:  last time i charged up 2 bikes and a trike this time i only can take 1 with all the display stuff and shit like that, tomorrow once i arrive setup timeee  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Good luck TONY ! Take pics. to show people how EXCLUSIVE puts it down in BELGIUM.


----------



## AMB1800

yup, i will be postin pics and makin topics about the show monday when i'm back home, some crazy ass bikes that are comin out in europe if my sources are right... :0 so pics for sure :biggrin: 

i made something to represent EXCLUSIVE too


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 25 2007, 04:01 PM~9083749
> *yup, i will be postin pics and makin topics about the show monday when i'm back home, some crazy ass bikes that are comin out in europe if my sources are right... :0  so pics for sure  :biggrin:
> 
> i made something to represent EXCLUSIVE too
> *



SNEAK PEEK BRO.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 25 2007, 04:01 PM~9082762
> *They told me not to send it yet.
> *


ok. wait till after i move. ill give you a new addy


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 25 2007, 12:30 PM~9080714
> *Thanks Homie!  I will get all of TEXAS n Cali. Also Stillspinnin i got you
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

been awile since i was on here, hows everybody doing


----------



## AMB1800

rest of the pics on monday :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

I hate that pic :angry: :roflmao: 
TONY just let me know he was on his first day at the show, notting to special just setup day  
I hate the fact I ain't there but Im here to keep everybody updated :happysad: lol


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 26 2007, 01:02 PM~9090049
> *I hate that pic  :angry:  :roflmao:
> TONY just let me know he was on his first day at the show, notting to special just setup day
> I hate the fact I ain't there but Im here to keep everybody updated  :happysad: lol
> *



Cool. Man I cant wait to see the way that trike came out.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 26 2007, 01:32 AM~9087217
> *rest of the pics on monday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

What I can do n thinking about:


----------



## Drop'em

I finally got to see whats under the covers from BELGIUM. That shit is SIC man thats tight!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 26 2007, 10:11 PM~9092160
> *I finally got to see whats under the covers from BELGIUM. That shit is SIC man thats tight!
> *


pm pic please :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 26 2007, 07:11 PM~9092160
> *I finally got to see whats under the covers from BELGIUM. That shit is SIC man thats tight!
> *


  You already saw a complete pic or just some sneek peeks?
I loved it since day one


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 27 2007, 12:10 AM~9093794
> * You already saw a complete pic or just some sneek peeks?
> I loved it since day one
> *


sneaks of it. I cant wait to see the entire trike.


----------



## lowlife-biker

me neither bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 27 2007, 08:51 AM~9094878
> *me neither bro
> *


So any updates, tell ANTHONY he cant keep us waiting anymore. I guess I will wait till 7pm tonight to call him.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 26 2007, 09:55 PM~9093011
> *pm pic please  :biggrin:
> *



Ill post up on here tonight


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 26 2007, 12:32 AM~9087217
> *rest of the pics on monday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see this all complete and put together youre going to kill them out there !


----------



## lowlife-biker

gues you will have to wait till tuesday to see pics cuz thats the day he returns from france I think


----------



## noe_from_texas

damn, can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 27 2007, 02:20 PM~9096295
> *gues you will have to wait till tuesday to see pics cuz thats the day he returns from france I think
> *


What if I post a sneak peek


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 27 2007, 07:53 PM~9096871
> *What if I post a sneak peek
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

Don't think hed like that but you can give him a call and ask for yourself


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 28 2007, 02:26 AM~9099145
> *Don't think hed like that but you can give him a call and ask for yourself
> *



I was just messing with stillspinnin, I wont post shit till I see the entire pic myself bro.


----------



## lowlife-biker

ok cool, I'm just dying to see pics, if seen alot of sneeks and stuff but i know i'll be blasted away once I c the full bike


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 26 2007, 05:55 PM~9091081
> *What I can do n thinking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tony o did that same disign for my bike!


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 28 2007, 11:40 AM~9100155
> *
> *



Any updates yet ?


----------



## AMB1800

just made it back home guys! the show was GREAT!!!! best show i ever had, i met alot of homies from the lowrider scene, had a good talk with everyone  good public too, they loved the bikes lol :biggrin: and guess what... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

pics later on today


----------



## lowlife-biker

supp homie next year I'll be there to fo shure, already saw some pics, damn homie crazy bikes out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 29 2007, 08:16 AM~9105436
> *just made it back home guys! the show was GREAT!!!! best show i ever had, i met alot of homies from the lowrider scene, had a good talk with everyone    good public too, they loved the bikes lol  :biggrin:  and guess what...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> pics later on today
> *


Hell No ! PICS. RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

I'm dying to see those pics


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 29 2007, 01:52 PM~9107638
> *I'm dying to see those pics
> *



me too! Shit he better post them fookers tonight


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin: i'm already 3hours postin pics damm this takes so long :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn I saw the pics...


pfew I think I'll just go to sleep :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 29 2007, 06:30 PM~9108857
> *:biggrin:  i'm already 3hours postin pics damm this takes so long  :angry:
> *


how do you post pics and type that ^ in between the time your posting pics?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 29 2007, 04:59 PM~9109085
> *how do you post pics and type that ^ in between the time your posting pics?
> *


No shit huh! Where are the pics.


----------



## AMB1800

postin them on imageshack then postin them up on all the forums :0 the problem is i have to translate all the text you know, i already posted it up in dutch and french now i'm doing it in english so watch out for the Sweet Dreamz topic  

heres what i did :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 29 2007, 05:52 PM~9109476
> *postin them on imageshack then postin them up on all the forums  :0  the problem is i have to translate all the text you know, i already posted it up in dutch and french now i'm doing it in english so watch out for the Sweet Dreamz topic
> 
> heres what i did  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CONGRATS ON THE WIN, TONY. Cant wait to see this trike in person. HOUSTON 2008


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9110219
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN, TONY. Cant wait to see this trike in person. HOUSTON 2008
> *


I heard there is no LRM 08. Just San Anto


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 29 2007, 07:19 PM~9110238
> *I heard there is no LRM 08. Just San Anto
> *


HAHAHAHA. San Anto is dead homie. I talk to some staff from LRM n they said Houston will be the only stop for TEXAS. Its the only spot they can sell out. That romur has been going on since 2 years ago anyways


----------



## lowlife-biker

what date is houston lrm show?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 30 2007, 03:15 AM~9112442
> *what date is houston lrm show?
> *


Its in July


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

*Mis respetos to you guys putting it out world wide keep up the good work Drop'em.*


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 30 2007, 03:47 AM~9112473
> *Its in July
> *


mmm interesting, I probly go to the us in July to work over there for a month in NC,
Maybee we can hook something up but gotta make shure I can work in the us first


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 30 2007, 07:16 AM~9112829
> *Mis respetos to you guys putting it out world wide keep up the good work Drop'em.
> *


Thanks bro! So when do I get to go back to the dirty BURG.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 30 2007, 07:52 AM~9113021
> *mmm interesting, I probly go to the us in July to work over there for a month in NC,
> Maybee we can hook something up but gotta make shure I can work in the us first
> *


LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP YOU OUT.


----------



## AMB1800

i dont know man, shipping the bike till there hno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 30 2007, 10:15 AM~9113973
> *i dont know man, shipping the bike till there  hno:
> *


shipp it n fly down here.I got a place for yall to stay here


----------



## lowlife-biker

that would be hella cool!
@ tony; I know a good way to shipp your bike I did it with cherry passion and not a single scratch or shit :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

theres a difference you know, how im i supose to take a whole big ass trike with the display with the same method you did? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 30 2007, 12:57 PM~9115133
> *theres a difference you know, how im i supose to take a whole big ass trike with the display with the same method you did? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



YALL WORK IT OUT SEE YALL IN HOUSTON 2008


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 29 2007, 08:52 PM~9109476
> *postin them on imageshack then postin them up on all the forums  :0  the problem is i have to translate all the text you know, i already posted it up in dutch and french now i'm doing it in english so watch out for the Sweet Dreamz topic
> 
> heres what i did  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 29 2007, 05:52 PM~9109476
> *postin them on imageshack then postin them up on all the forums  :0  the problem is i have to translate all the text you know, i already posted it up in dutch and french now i'm doing it in english so watch out for the Sweet Dreamz topic
> 
> heres what i did  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WORLDWIDE SHOWING STRONG


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 30 2007, 12:57 PM~9115133
> *theres a difference you know, how im i supose to take a whole big ass trike with the display with the same method you did? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


make a wodden box like I did, putt the frame in there and wrap it in blankets and everything, stuff it with as many partz ass possible, and take an axtra suitcase for the wheels and other partz, I just don't know how you should take the trike kit...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Q-Vo EXCLUSIVE :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 31 2007, 06:16 AM~9121100
> *Q-Vo EXCLUSIVE :nicoderm:
> *


Wuz Up Homie ? Liking them wheels


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 31 2007, 01:59 AM~9117407
> *WORLDWIDE SHOWING STRONG
> *


SO RIGHT   :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

well my brother sold the cuttlass,and bought a 63 impala today.were picking it up in pheniox on friday so i guess the sd chapter will have a 63 joing


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Oct 31 2007, 11:05 PM~9128031
> *well my brother sold the cuttlass,and bought a 63 impala today.were picking it up in pheniox on friday so i guess the sd chapter will have a 63 joing
> *



 THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. TELL UR BROTHER CONGRATS ON THE 63


----------



## lowlife-biker

who's ride is in your display drop'em?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 1 2007, 04:03 AM~9128921
> *who's ride is in your display drop'em?
> *



Its a sketched photoshop of what my car should look like when im done. I might cut the top off n go all out with it.


----------



## Drop'em

" CRUEL INTENTIONS" coming soon (83 monte carlo) 2008



"THE DEAD SHALL RISE"


----------



## AMB1800

:cheesy: :cheesy: doing it big


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 1 2007, 07:10 AM~9129281
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  doing it big
> *



You know how it is. HATERz is the key to motivate people to do big things







"THE DEAD SHALL RISE"


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 07:10 AM~9129277
> *" CRUEL INTENTIONS" coming soon (83 monte carlo) 2008
> "THE DEAD SHALL RISE"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn thats gon look clean bro  
like the name alot


----------



## lowlife-biker

Yuw tony,
I think I'v made my decision for 10 and 11 November.
I'll talk to you tonight


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 10:10 AM~9129277
> *" CRUEL INTENTIONS" coming soon (83 monte carlo) 2008
> "THE DEAD SHALL RISE"
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 1 2007, 07:54 AM~9129459
> *damn thats gon look clean bro
> like the name alot
> *


Thanks Bro.









"THE DEAD SHALL RISE "


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 31 2007, 09:49 AM~9120724
> *make a wodden box like I did, putt the frame in there and wrap it in blankets and everything, stuff it with as many partz ass possible, and take an axtra suitcase for the wheels and other partz, I just don't know how you should take the trike kit...
> *


man you're forgettin alot of thangs, love seat? the box? not to forget i will even have a turntable and full display dont know how the fuck to take that with me lol :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 1 2007, 03:44 PM~9133184
> *man you're forgettin alot of thangs, love seat? the box? not to forget i will even have a turntable and full display dont know how the fuck to take that with me lol  :roflmao:
> *



QUIT CRYING. Shipp it to me make 3 boxes if you want. Then fly ur ass down here.


By the way GOOD MORNING PEOPLE !




"THE DEAD SHALL RISE"


----------



## lowlife-biker

it 3PM right here but heey who gives a shit


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 2 2007, 09:35 AM~9137574
> *QUIT CRYING. Shipp it to me make 3 boxes if you want. Then fly ur ass down here.
> By the way GOOD MORNING PEOPLE !
> "THE DEAD SHALL RISE"
> *


nice avi


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 2 2007, 12:56 PM~9140080
> *nice avi
> *


THANKS


----------



## REC




----------



## REC




----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 07:10 AM~9129277
> *" CRUEL INTENTIONS" coming soon (83 monte carlo) 2008
> "THE DEAD SHALL RISE"
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds sic 83 was a good year a


----------



## jonny b

and nice work rec


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Nov 2 2007, 07:25 PM~9143052
> *:thumbsup: sounds sic 83 was a good year a
> *



Yes sir. I had a 83 s-10 blazer all decked out, my girl got pregnat I sold it to take care of her n the baby. Now 7 years later I get to get back into the car scene


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 1 2007, 06:03 AM~9128921
> *who's ride is in your display drop'em?
> *


pic?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 2 2007, 08:43 PM~9143532
> *pic?
> *


Im working on a project, n I seen this car that looked similar to my plans on my car. It was some car pic on yahoo I found, the car is from VEGAS i think?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 2 2007, 11:07 PM~9143680
> *Im working on a project, n I seen this car that looked similar to my plans on my car. It was some car pic on yahoo I found, the car is from VEGAS i think?
> *


jumping up the game...what ride you gonna do>


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2007, 09:11 PM~9143713
> *jumping up the game...what ride you gonna do>
> *



83 monte carlo


----------



## AMB1800

what up world


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 3 2007, 09:50 PM~9148326
> *what up world
> *


what up


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 3 2007, 06:50 PM~9148326
> *what up world
> *



WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You taking my words there buddy.....................

Its ok we are all EXCLUSIVE so its cool.












"THE DEAD SHALL RISE"


----------



## lowlife-biker

supp everyone putin cherry passion bike together today so i'll post some pics tonight


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 4 2007, 02:21 AM~9150057
> *supp everyone putin cherry passion bike together today so i'll post some pics tonight
> *


cool post one now :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

ok but it's just hangin out back but I'll post a pic


----------



## lowlife-biker

after second coat of flakes (has a total of 5 flake coats)



























All five flake coats done and ready for clear
notice: the bigger flakes are gold, the rest is burgundy










last coat of clear (five coats total)


















remember; its kinda hard to take good pics of paint with flakes so gotta see it in real cuz it looks even better :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

So just finished up my project "cherry passion" I made this bike to sell because I bought it in the us and i can sell it for the double here in europe ... lol
anyway keep in mind I made it to be rideable so no extension crwn and the seat is quit high.




























this is so far the best pic that captures the flake paint job but still ain't good enough...


----------



## AMB1800

looks good homie   

and you leave it rideable otherwise no one buys it over here :uh:


----------



## AMB1800

double post :angry:


----------



## D-Low

Yeah nice bike Millz


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 4 2007, 03:54 PM~9151723
> *So just finished up my project "cherry passion" I made this bike to sell because I bought it in the us and i can sell it for the double here in europe ... lol
> anyway keep in mind I made it to be rideable so no extension crwn and the seat is quit high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is so far the best pic that captures the flake paint job but still ain't good enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy

clean bike you sould buy my air kit and put on it lol :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Just got back from the MAGNIFICOS SHOW:

We brought home a 1st place full custom n
2nd best of show
**** 1st place peddal car *******


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 4 2007, 10:35 PM~9154387
> *Just got back from the MAGNIFICOS SHOW:
> 
> We brought home a 1st place full custom n
> 2nd best of show
> ****      1st place peddal car    *******
> *


pics


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2007, 08:36 PM~9154390
> *pics
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em

I will post more tomorrow


----------



## jonny b

congrats on the win that bike never gets old how maney trophys has it got now :cheesy:


----------



## jonny b

:0 








:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

congrats on the wins    

and nice frame jonny b :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

daaaaaamn EXCLUSIVE TAKEN OVER
did that pedal car bust out for the first time at los magnificos?
who owns it btw?
everyone congratz on the wins


EXCLUSIVE 4 life


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 4 2007, 02:59 PM~9152328
> *looks good homie
> 
> and you leave it rideable otherwise no one buys it over here  :uh:
> *


thank bro, yeah I had to leave it rideable cuz urbody be askin shit like why you need a 2000$ bike if you don't ride it and can you even ride that or the dumbest shit we ever heard...
Heey look the round wheel in front (steering wheel) is just perfect for our little girl...
and they were forealz :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 4 2007, 06:57 PM~9153695
> *clean bike you sould buy my air kit and put on it lol :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 5 2007, 10:42 AM~9158017
> *daaaaaamn EXCLUSIVE TAKEN OVER
> did that pedal car bust out for the first time at los magnificos?
> who owns it btw?
> everyone congratz on the wins
> EXCLUSIVE 4 life
> *


The pedal cars was its 1st time out, the owner well ............................ Ill let him say it. """"" EXCLUSIVE NEWS """"


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool homie always nice to see people puttin in work for exclusive, I realy love that pedal car, the flip front and engraved wheels realy set it off uffin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 5 2007, 12:04 PM~9158733
> *cool homie always nice to see people puttin in work for exclusive, I realy love that pedal car, the flip front and engraved wheels realy set it off uffin:
> *


Im telling you bro, this pedal car is taking it to another level. Its half way done hopefully when we all get together at the HOUSTON show next year we show all together so get your things ready.


----------



## lowlife-biker

haha homie you actin like its al settled then, I'll try everything to get there cuz believe me its my dream to go to a lrm show.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Nov 5 2007, 08:35 PM~9156231
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you got to work on that fast since i saw it last 
looks nice


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 5 2007, 02:18 PM~9159750
> *haha homie you actin like its al settled then, I'll try everything to get there cuz believe me its my dream to go to a lrm show.
> *



Like I said before I got somewhere yall can stay so dont trip. See you here hnext year


----------



## lowlife-biker

that d twist part in the back looks so clean :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 02:19 PM~9159774
> *Like I said before I got somewhere yall can stay so dont trip. See you here hnext year
> *


looks like it's settled then :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 5 2007, 02:21 PM~9159794
> *looks like it's settled then  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool. You and Tony better not let me down.


----------



## sic713

so we going to odessa??
lmk so i can save up!


----------



## lowlife-biker

he in here so ask him about it :0 
I'll try but I'm gonna work at the states this vacation and I already had som problems with the homeland security but I do all the paper work and I'll fly to houston with the money I make in NC


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:26 PM~9159842
> *so we going to odessa??
> lmk so i can save up!
> *



BITCH ! You made $500 this weekend.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 02:38 PM~9159930
> *BITCH !  You made $500 this weekend.
> *


yes i did.. but im spend all of it to fix the daily..

so are we going?


----------



## lowlife-biker

with striping?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:40 PM~9159948
> *yes i did.. but im spend all of it to fix the daily..
> 
> so are we going?
> *



Dont know yet bro. I have to see with work. I might be working long hours still or back to my 40 hours again dont know I will le you know


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Nov 5 2007, 02:40 PM~9159950-->
> 
> 
> 
> with striping?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 02:42 PM~9159968
> *Dont know yet bro. I have to see with work. I might be working long hours still or back to my 40 hours again dont know I will le you know
> *


well hurry the fk up asswhore


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 5 2007, 02:56 PM~9160068
> *what's up guys
> *



WHOA! who is this rookie hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahaha



Whats up NOE! Man you missed a good show bro. Anyways what going on?


----------



## noe_from_texas

i know a missed a good show, i wish the LRM show was like that


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 5 2007, 03:34 PM~9160341
> *i know a missed a good show, i wish the LRM show was like that
> *


Me too. I talked to LINVILLE he will be back to HOUSTON for the TOUR.


----------



## stillspinnin

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 10:38 PM~9162728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOS PEDAL CAR :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 5 2007, 07:39 PM~9162750
> *WHOS PEDAL CAR :dunno:
> *



Our new family member, yall will meet him later.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 10:40 PM~9162770
> *Our new family member, yall will meet him later.
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 5 2007, 07:41 PM~9162781
> *:0
> *


He is cool, My family n his family have met n we welcomed them with open arms. I hope the rest of the club welcomes him the same way.











" THE DEAD SHALL RISE"


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 10:43 PM~9162807
> *He is cool, My family n his family have met n we welcomed them with open arms. I hope the rest of the club welcomes him the same way.
> " THE DEAD SHALL RISE"
> *


IS HE THE GUY IN THE BACK OF THE PIC


----------



## ROBERTO G

who owns the radical pink pedal car. i had that idea in mind. i already had talked to the kandy man about it :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 5 2007, 07:44 PM~9162819
> *IS HE THE GUY IN THE BACK OF THE PIC
> *



No sir ! He will soon let the world know chill out


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 10:45 PM~9162838
> *No sir ! He will soon let the world know chill out
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 5 2007, 07:45 PM~9162831
> *who owns the radical pink pedal car. i had that idea in mind. i already had talked to the kandy man about it  :angry:
> *



the paint or the way it's done


----------



## ROBERTO G

the way is done. my paint of choice is cobalt blue with oriental blue designs. kandy of course.


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 10:51 PM~9162922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 5 2007, 09:45 PM~9162831
> *who owns the radical pink pedal car. i had that idea in mind. i already had talked to the kandy man about it  :angry:
> *



THE GUY THAT OWNS THE PEDAL CAR HIS NAME IS CARLOS AND HAS SOME CRAZY IDEAS IN HIS MIND ....HE THINKS OF STUFF PEOPLE WONT EVER THINK OF.....YALL CAN HIT HIM UP ON LAYITLOW HIS SCREEN NAME IS LEGIONS SPIDERMAN.......HE DID MY BIKE AND THAT PEDAL CAR SO FAR.......THAT I KNOW OF.........


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 5 2007, 08:37 PM~9163405
> *THE GUY THAT OWNS THE PEDAL CAR HIS NAME IS CARLOS AND HAS SOME CRAZY IDEAS IN HIS MIND ....HE THINKS OF STUFF PEOPLE WONT EVER THINK OF.....YALL CAN HIT HIM UP ON LAYITLOW HIS SCREEN NAME IS LEGIONS SPIDERMAN.......HE DID MY BIKE AND THAT PEDAL CAR SO FAR.......THAT I KNOW OF.........
> *



YUP. He has a crazy mind. He did the wizard style bike he did a great job on that. He dont get on here very much but you can pm me n I can hook you up with him.


----------



## jonny b

that pedal car is insane


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn that pedal car is the best i'v ever seen it even has airbags and full engraved undercarriage :worship:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 6 2007, 05:43 AM~9165637
> *damn that pedal car is the best i'v ever seen it even has airbags and full engraved undercarriage :worship:
> *


MAN IT WAS AN EYE CATCHER AT THE SHOW.


----------



## Badass93

Awesome!!!


----------



## Drop'em

UPDATE: We will be planning a trip to PHX so if anybody is interested let me know.


So far is ATX LEGIONS, JUSTDEEZ, MYSELF(PROBLEMAS).


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

CARLOS 9THE OWNER OF THE PEDAL CAR) ALSO DID MY MILD BIKE AND THAT ONE HAS NOT BEEN BEATEN YET


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 6 2007, 12:03 PM~9167466
> *CARLOS 9THE OWNER OF THE PEDAL CAR) ALSO DID MY MILD BIKE AND THAT ONE HAS NOT BEEN BEATEN YET
> *


YUP. YOU ARE RIGHT. I SAY WE GET TOGETHER AND MAKE A TEXAS BOY TOUR. WE ALL GO TO ALL THE TOURS OF LRM AND TAKE OVER WHAT DO YALL SAY


----------



## AMB1800

when i saw that pedal car it cleared my mind, now i know what my next project will be :biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 6 2007, 01:04 PM~9167475
> *YUP. YOU ARE RIGHT.  I SAY WE GET TOGETHER AND MAKE A TEXAS BOY TOUR. WE ALL GO TO ALL THE TOURS OF LRM AND TAKE OVER WHAT DO YALL SAY
> *


OK DROPEM WE ARE NOT ALL RICH LIKE YOU LOL IT WOULD BE NICE THO IF U TREATED US TO GO


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 6 2007, 01:08 PM~9167512
> *OK DROPEM WE ARE NOT ALL RICH LIKE YOU LOL IT WOULD BE NICE THO IF U TREATED US TO GO
> *


WOULDN'T COST MUCH IF YOU HAD A COUPLE OF PEOPLE.....BUT THE TIME OFF WOULD BE WHAT WOULD KILL PEOPLE....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 6 2007, 12:08 PM~9167512
> *OK DROPEM WE ARE NOT ALL RICH LIKE YOU LOL IT WOULD BE NICE THO IF U TREATED US TO GO
> *



Yeah I wish.



Man I will pay to rent the trailer everytime we go to a show. We can all put money in for the room n gas. It wont be much if the majority goes. Think about it . A room will cost at least 200 divide into 4 or 5 people per room.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 5 2007, 08:45 PM~9162838
> *No sir ! He will soon let the world know chill out
> *


is it the guy you told me about?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Nov 5 2007, 09:37 PM~9163405-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE GUY THAT OWNS THE PEDAL CAR HIS NAME IS CARLOS AND HAS SOME CRAZY IDEAS IN HIS MIND ....HE THINKS OF STUFF PEOPLE WONT EVER THINK OF.....YALL CAN HIT HIM UP ON LAYITLOW HIS SCREEN NAME IS LEGIONS SPIDERMAN.......HE DID MY BIKE AND THAT PEDAL CAR SO FAR.......THAT I KNOW OF.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Nov 6 2007, 07:35 PM~9170384
> *is it the guy you told me about?
> *



nevermind, i just saw that


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 6 2007, 06:35 PM~9170384
> *is it the guy you told me about?
> *


\

YUP. HE IS THE ONE


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 6 2007, 03:04 PM~9167475
> *YUP. YOU ARE RIGHT.  I SAY WE GET TOGETHER AND MAKE A TEXAS BOY TOUR. WE ALL GO TO ALL THE TOURS OF LRM AND TAKE OVER WHAT DO YALL SAY
> *


----------



## Drop'em

UPDATE. 

The lady that is doing our shirts called me last night. She told me that she cant clean up the logo to put on our shirts, so I have to find someone else. I will get on this asap. Might be yalls X-MAS presents to start out the new year with new clothes.


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool homie already talked to tony about the clothes and we will do our own here and post pics if that cool with you...
we thinkin abouth doing white T's with the exclusive plaque design in black on the back and right chest and where also doing some sweaters in black and silver exclusive logo


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 8 2007, 01:11 PM~9184090
> *cool homie already talked to tony about the clothes and we will do our own here and post pics if that cool with you...
> we thinkin abouth doing white T's with the exclusive plaque design in black on the back and right chest and where also doing some sweaters in black and silver exclusive logo
> *




THATS COOL WITH ME. Im working on that for the people here in the states.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 8 2007, 05:42 PM~9184727
> *THATS COOL WITH ME. Im working on that for the people here in the states.
> *


  so whats everyone up to.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 8 2007, 06:42 PM~9186268
> * so whats everyone up to.
> *



Chillin here with REC kicking back. Ready for the weekend at work.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 8 2007, 09:43 PM~9186277
> *Chillin here with REC kicking back. Ready for the weekend at work.
> *


  im working on the plans for my pixie, might end up doing a trike.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 8 2007, 06:45 PM~9186290
> * im working on the plans for my pixie, might end up doing a trike.
> *


Yeah thats cool. We were just talking about RABBIT came up to after the houston show and told me that he was coming after me and we were just laughing afterwards. REC is talking shit right now cause he is going to show me how to built a trike for next year, how not to get scared to take it to VEGAS so I guess you n REC are building trikes for next year, I guess the trike comp will be good next year. GOOD LUCK my MONTE CARLO will be out soon n will be hopping around REC ass hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 8 2007, 09:49 PM~9186319
> *Yeah thats cool. We were just talking about RABBIT came up to after the houston show and told me that he was coming after me and we were just laughing afterwards. REC is talking shit right now cause he is going to show me how to built a trike for next year, how not to get scared to take it to VEGAS so I guess you n REC are building trikes for next year, I guess the trike comp will be good next year. GOOD LUCK my MONTE CARLO will be out soon n will be hopping around REC ass hahahahahahahahaha
> *


is he going to put a trike kit on problemas :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 8 2007, 06:53 PM~9186348
> *is he going to put a trike kit on problemas :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 8 2007, 06:49 PM~9186319
> *Yeah thats cool. We were just talking about RABBIT came up to after the houston show and told me that he was coming after me and we were just laughing afterwards. REC is talking shit right now cause he is going to show me how to built a trike for next year, how not to get scared to take it to VEGAS so I guess you n REC are building trikes for next year, I guess the trike comp will be good next year. GOOD LUCK my MONTE CARLO will be out soon n will be hopping around REC ass hahahahahahahahaha
> *


----------



## Drop'em

This is a design I want to get done for our shirts so if yall want to doit too, I will e-mail you a copy of to take to get done but I will get this as our club shirts what yall think:


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 8 2007, 08:05 PM~9186838
> *This is a design I want to get done for our shirts so if yall want to doit too, I will e-mail you a copy of to take to get done but I will get this as our club shirts what yall think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  have you got my email


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Nov 8 2007, 08:08 PM~9186861
> * have you got my email
> *



no i will check


----------



## lowlife-biker

sweater design for my sweater


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 9 2007, 05:36 AM~9189263
> *sweater design for my sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 9 2007, 08:36 AM~9189263
> *sweater design for my sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 9 2007, 02:42 AM~9186268
> * so whats everyone up to.
> *


just finished a trike for a client so now i'm gonna chill for a couple a months, got alot of work to do for school too so i'm gonna do that shit first, in december i'm starting my display and should be redoing to whole rear end again, new box and shit like that, then some new parts and that should be the 2008 version


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 9 2007, 10:08 AM~9190571
> *just finished a trike for a client so now i'm gonna chill for a couple a months, got alot of work to do for school too so i'm gonna do that shit first, in december i'm starting my display and should be redoing to whole rear end again, new box and shit like that, then some new parts and that should be the 2008 version
> *


lookin forward to see it


----------



## lowlife-biker

t shirts


















amb aka tony


----------



## Drop'em

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Nov 8 2007, 08:08 PM~9186861
> * have you got my email
> *



Yeah I will send it


----------



## lowlife-biker

supp everyone :wave:


----------



## jonny b

whats craking im of my guts


----------



## jonny b

im bbbeg atut boogen pissen and u


----------



## lowlife-biker

I'm cool bout to leave to a party :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 10 2007, 07:46 AM~9196803
> *supp everyone :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 10 2007, 12:37 PM~9197995
> *:wave:
> *



:worship: EXCLUSIVE


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 03:40 PM~9198017
> *:worship:  EXCLUSIVE
> *


X2 :worship:


----------



## Drop'em

Whats going on man. I need to get rid of this frame I might take trades for them. Some guy want to trade me some 13s for my car for the frame I might do it, what yall think


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 08:06 PM~9199570
> *Whats going on man. I need to get rid of this frame I might take trades for them. Some guy want to trade me some 13s for my car for the frame I might do it, what yall think
> *


pics of the rims


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 08:06 PM~9199570
> *Whats going on man. I need to get rid of this frame I might take trades for them. Some guy want to trade me some 13s for my car for the frame I might do it, what yall think
> *


trade u my chinas


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2007, 06:13 PM~9199590
> *trade u my chinas
> *



lets talk


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 08:06 PM~9199570
> *Whats going on man. I need to get rid of this frame I might take trades for them. Some guy want to trade me some 13s for my car for the frame I might do it, what yall think
> *


just sell it you can make more money






starting bid. $100


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2007, 08:20 PM~9199617
> *just sell it you can make more money
> starting bid. $100
> *


$110


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 10 2007, 08:21 PM~9199620
> *$110
> *


 :uh: 
150

work your way up


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2007, 08:22 PM~9199624
> *:uh:
> 150
> 
> work your way up
> *


$175


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2007, 06:20 PM~9199617
> *just sell it you can make more money
> starting bid. $100
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: not even the led's on the tank


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 10 2007, 08:22 PM~9199626
> *$175
> *


your in exclusive. your not part in this

176


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2007, 06:24 PM~9199635
> *your in exclusive. your not part in this
> 
> 176
> *


250$


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 08:23 PM~9199632
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  not even the led's on the tank
> *


 :twak: 

starting bid


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2007, 08:24 PM~9199635
> *your in exclusive. your not part in this
> 
> 176
> *


im trying to keep it in the club $177


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 10 2007, 08:25 PM~9199643
> *im trying to keep it in the club $177
> *


 :biggrin: 
at already on 250


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 08:24 PM~9199640
> *250$
> *


thats as much as i was gonna spend on my frame :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

just the frame, no fenders


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2007, 08:25 PM~9199646
> *:biggrin:
> at already on 250
> *


trade for my schwinn


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2007, 06:27 PM~9199649
> *just the frame, no fenders
> *



fender sold already. It would of been alot more with fenders. You get the frame an the LRM MAG that it was featured


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up world hows every one doin?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Nov 11 2007, 01:13 AM~9201922
> *wus up world hows every one doin?
> *


supp bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Nov 11 2007, 01:13 AM~9201922
> *wus up world hows every one doin?
> *



Wuz Up my nigg. What you been up to bro.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Nov 11 2007, 03:13 AM~9201922
> *wus up world hows every one doin?
> *


sup


----------



## Drop'em

Man I got my seats for my car today, they are fuckin clean. Thanks go out to the boy BAYTOWNSLC, thanks bro. I will post pics later on Im going to sleep on them first they are freakin better than a pillow top matress


----------



## lowlife-biker

already :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 11 2007, 10:06 PM~9206738
> *Man I got my seats for my car today, they are fuckin clean. Thanks go out to the boy BAYTOWNSLC, thanks bro.  I will post pics later on Im going to sleep on them first they are freakin better than a pillow top matress
> *



any time homie.......


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 12 2007, 09:17 AM~9209161
> *any time homie.......
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got my shit in today. but wheres the hardware? down cronn and spring ect?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 12 2007, 07:33 PM~9213477
> *I got my shit in today. but wheres the hardware? down cronn and spring ect?
> *



no spring or crown it was all part of the hydros bro. no spring I had a cylinder, crown attached to it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 12 2007, 10:02 PM~9213776
> *no spring or crown it was all part of the hydros bro. no spring I had a cylinder, crown attached to it
> *


gotcha


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 12 2007, 08:10 PM~9213872
> *gotcha
> *



Im going to clean my mom garage this weekend if I come across any hardware I will send it to you


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 11 2007, 09:06 PM~9206738
> *Man I got my seats for my car today, they are fuckin clean. Thanks go out to the boy BAYTOWNSLC, thanks bro.  I will post pics later on Im going to sleep on them first they are freakin better than a pillow top matress
> *


pics?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 12 2007, 08:25 PM~9214037
> *pics?
> *



Sorry I cant do that. You know me I like secrets


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 12 2007, 10:22 PM~9214001
> *Im going to clean my mom garage this weekend if I come across any hardware I will send it to you
> *


not necessary I had some extra. I already mounted them on my red bike. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 12 2007, 08:30 PM~9214086
> *Sorry I cant do that. You know me I like secrets
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 12 2007, 08:34 PM~9214130
> *not necessary I had some extra. I already mounted them on my red bike. :biggrin:
> *



pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider

no. Odessa. I will


----------



## Drop'em

HOLLY SHIT ALREADY AT 100 PAGES.


----------



## 817Lowrider

meh


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 12 2007, 09:00 PM~9214378
> *HOLLY SHIT ALREADY AT 100 PAGES.
> *


  wasup homiez


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 13 2007, 10:56 AM~9217723
> * wasup homiez
> *


 Chillin at work. Just finish eating some turkey n ham. Man I think its nap time.


----------



## lowlife-biker

go do a lil siesta homie :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 13 2007, 10:59 AM~9217740
> *go do a lil siesta homie :nicoderm:
> *


I wish bro. I have alot of work to do. They told us that we will be working all through the holidays n till the new year. Good cause its money, bad cause no time to do nothing


----------



## AMB1800

supp everyone

i'm good, preparing for next year, contacting people and shit like that, gotta have my thangs ready on time  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

i'm still not shure what to do, start my new project after starz on wheels or before...
For now I'll go with the idea of showing SNCL one last time with the unplated face partz
and already start a frame after christmas, anyway I'll be ready in time :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 9 2007, 06:05 AM~9186838
> *This is a design I want to get done for our shirts so if yall want to doit too, I will e-mail you a copy of to take to get done but I will get this as our club shirts what yall think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That "World is Ours" globe is a Rollerz thing


----------



## TonyO

Our newest Tshirt. Let me find the globes.....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2007, 01:30 PM~9218818
> *That "World is Ours"  globe is a Rollerz thing
> *



I could care less who it is. Its doesnt belong to yall because yall dont own it. Its part os the movie set so its not yall. If you dont like it buy us new shirts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 13 2007, 11:58 PM~9219055
> *I could care less who it is. Its doesnt belong to yall because yall dont own it. Its part os the movie set so its not yall. If you dont like it buy us new shirts
> *


I was just pointing it out. maintain, breathe in and out.... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2007, 02:03 PM~9219086
> *I was just pointing it out.  maintain,  breathe in and out....  :biggrin:
> *



OK. tHANKS


----------



## 817Lowrider

"I know all that bullshit save your breath.You got nothing on me. You know I know it. Im changen dollar bills, thats all. You wanna waist my time? ok. I call my lawyer. Hes the best lawyer in Miami. He such a good lawyer that by tomorrow morning your gonna be working in Alaska".


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 03:47 AM~9220866
> *"I know all that bullshit save your breath.You got nothing on me. You know I know it. Im changen dollar bills, thats all. You wanna waist my time? ok. I call my lawyer. Hes the best lawyer in Miami. He suck a good lawyer that by tomorrow morning your gonna be working in Alaska".
> *


:loco:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2007, 05:57 PM~9220940
> *:loco:
> *



You should know what that is TonyO if the world is urs.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 14 2007, 04:00 AM~9220963
> *You should know what that is TonyO if the world is urs.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Muhahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 12 2007, 11:00 PM~9214378
> *HOLLY SHIT ALREADY AT 100 PAGES.
> *


Who posted in: EXCLUSIVE

Poster Posts 

drop'em 635 

stillspinnin 365 

noe_from_texas 93 

sic713 87 

lowlife-biker 71 

juangotti 60 

SSccrreewwhheeaaDD 57 

kiki 52 

TonyO 50 

jonny b 43 

REC 40 

STR8_CLOWN'N 32 

Cut N 3's 28 

Malverde619 26 

JUSTDEEZ 25 

AMB1800 23 

LILHOBBZ805 21 

socios b.c. prez 21 

.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 18 

screwstone_tx 18 

GrimReaper 16 

BABOSO HYDROS 15 

ghost-rider 14 

FREAKY BEHAVIOR 14 

LIL PHX 13 

impala65 12 

cadillac_pimpin 12 

PROPHECY C.C.CEO 11 

BigTex 9 

EXCLUSIVE(714) 8 

iced 7 

eric ramos 7 

NaturalHighII 7 

RAY_512 6 

SIC'N'TWISTED 6 

RO-BC 6 

RO.LIFER 5 

Sin7 5 

73monte 5 

BAYTOWNSLC 4 

OSO 805 3 

mitchell26 3 

LowRider_69 3 

RADICALS 2 

SA ROLLERZ 2 

ATX_LEGIONS 2 

76'_SCHWINN 2 

Lord Goofy 2 

tRiCk oR tReAt 2 2 

chamuco61 2 

bigj81 2 

KAZE83 2 

bad news 2 

BIG WHIT 64 1 

casper805 1 

Badass93 1 

CHILLY WILLY 1 

ozzylowrider 1 

MR.559 1 

Mr.Teardrop 1 

Eternal Life 1 

show-bound 1 

Stickz 1 

D-Low 1 

chulow95 1 

CE 707 1 

chris2low 1 

51gjr 1 

lowrid3r 1 

lowforlife 1 

toyshopcustoms 1 

THE_EMPIRE_SAC 1 

Racer X 1 

LilBoyBlue 1 

Str8crazy80 1 

excalibur 1 

lowbike1 1 

:0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 13 2007, 06:44 PM~9221370
> *Who posted in: EXCLUSIVE
> 
> Poster Posts
> 
> drop'em 635
> 
> stillspinnin 365
> 
> noe_from_texas 93
> 
> sic713 87
> 
> lowlife-biker 71
> 
> juangotti 60
> 
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD 57
> 
> kiki 52
> 
> TonyO 50
> 
> jonny b 43
> 
> REC 40
> 
> STR8_CLOWN'N 32
> 
> Cut N 3's 28
> 
> Malverde619 26
> 
> JUSTDEEZ 25
> 
> AMB1800 23
> 
> LILHOBBZ805 21
> 
> socios b.c. prez 21
> 
> .L1L CR1M1N4L:: 18
> 
> screwstone_tx 18
> 
> GrimReaper 16
> 
> BABOSO HYDROS 15
> 
> ghost-rider 14
> 
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR 14
> 
> LIL PHX 13
> 
> impala65 12
> 
> cadillac_pimpin 12
> 
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO 11
> 
> BigTex 9
> 
> EXCLUSIVE(714) 8
> 
> iced 7
> 
> eric ramos 7
> 
> NaturalHighII 7
> 
> RAY_512 6
> 
> SIC'N'TWISTED 6
> 
> RO-BC 6
> 
> RO.LIFER 5
> 
> Sin7 5
> 
> 73monte 5
> 
> BAYTOWNSLC 4
> 
> OSO 805 3
> 
> mitchell26 3
> 
> LowRider_69 3
> 
> RADICALS 2
> 
> SA ROLLERZ 2
> 
> ATX_LEGIONS 2
> 
> 76'_SCHWINN 2
> 
> Lord Goofy 2
> 
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 2
> 
> chamuco61 2
> 
> bigj81 2
> 
> KAZE83 2
> 
> bad news 2
> 
> BIG WHIT 64 1
> 
> casper805 1
> 
> Badass93 1
> 
> CHILLY WILLY 1
> 
> ozzylowrider 1
> 
> MR.559 1
> 
> Mr.Teardrop 1
> 
> Eternal Life 1
> 
> show-bound 1
> 
> Stickz 1
> 
> D-Low 1
> 
> chulow95 1
> 
> CE 707 1
> 
> chris2low 1
> 
> 51gjr 1
> 
> lowrid3r 1
> 
> lowforlife 1
> 
> toyshopcustoms 1
> 
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC 1
> 
> Racer X 1
> 
> LilBoyBlue 1
> 
> Str8crazy80 1
> 
> excalibur 1
> 
> lowbike1 1
> 
> :0
> *


and again yours truly comes out on top


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 13 2007, 08:47 PM~9221399
> *and again yours truly comes out on top
> *


im coming for you


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 13 2007, 06:44 PM~9221370
> *Who posted in: EXCLUSIVE
> 
> Poster Posts
> 
> drop'em 635
> 
> stillspinnin 365
> 
> noe_from_texas 93
> 
> sic713 87
> 
> lowlife-biker 71
> 
> juangotti 60
> 
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD 57
> 
> kiki 52
> 
> TonyO 50
> 
> jonny b 43
> 
> REC 40
> 
> STR8_CLOWN'N 32
> 
> Cut N 3's 28
> 
> Malverde619 26
> 
> JUSTDEEZ 25
> 
> AMB1800 23
> 
> LILHOBBZ805 21
> 
> socios b.c. prez 21
> 
> .L1L CR1M1N4L:: 18
> 
> screwstone_tx 18
> 
> GrimReaper 16
> 
> BABOSO HYDROS 15
> 
> ghost-rider 14
> 
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR 14
> 
> LIL PHX 13
> 
> impala65 12
> 
> cadillac_pimpin 12
> 
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO 11
> 
> BigTex 9
> 
> EXCLUSIVE(714) 8
> 
> iced 7
> 
> eric ramos 7
> 
> NaturalHighII 7
> 
> RAY_512 6
> 
> SIC'N'TWISTED 6
> 
> RO-BC 6
> 
> RO.LIFER 5
> 
> Sin7 5
> 
> 73monte 5
> 
> BAYTOWNSLC 4
> 
> OSO 805 3
> 
> mitchell26 3
> 
> LowRider_69 3
> 
> RADICALS 2
> 
> SA ROLLERZ 2
> 
> ATX_LEGIONS 2
> 
> 76'_SCHWINN 2
> 
> Lord Goofy 2
> 
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 2
> 
> chamuco61 2
> 
> bigj81 2
> 
> KAZE83 2
> 
> bad news 2
> 
> BIG WHIT 64 1
> 
> casper805 1
> 
> Badass93 1
> 
> CHILLY WILLY 1
> 
> ozzylowrider 1
> 
> MR.559 1
> 
> Mr.Teardrop 1
> 
> Eternal Life 1
> 
> show-bound 1
> 
> Stickz 1
> 
> D-Low 1
> 
> chulow95 1
> 
> CE 707 1
> 
> chris2low 1
> 
> 51gjr 1
> 
> lowrid3r 1
> 
> lowforlife 1
> 
> toyshopcustoms 1
> 
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC 1
> 
> Racer X 1
> 
> LilBoyBlue 1
> 
> Str8crazy80 1
> 
> excalibur 1
> 
> lowbike1 1
> 
> :0
> *


how do u check that


----------



## sic713

nvm i found out


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 08:50 PM~9221428
> *how do u check that
> *


i count every post


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 13 2007, 06:49 PM~9221422
> *im coming for you
> *



WTF! Im ready, ill take any challange from anybody


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 13 2007, 08:57 PM~9221496
> *WTF! Im ready, ill take any challange from anybody
> *


houston 09 be ready.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 13 2007, 06:58 PM~9221504
> *houston 09 be ready.
> *



09 WTF. What happen to 08


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 13 2007, 09:01 PM~9221523
> *09 WTF. What happen to 08
> *


i want all of my bikes to be ready before i show em down there.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 13 2007, 07:03 PM~9221544
> *i want all of my bikes to be ready before i show em down there.
> *


ok. I ll let you slide


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 13 2007, 09:04 PM~9221545
> *ok. I ll let you slide
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Whats going on people? So what is EXCLUSIVE doing for the holidays


----------



## DVNRDGRS

nun chillin eat like a muhfucka my 19th bday comin up next month four days after xmas. what about tha rest of yall?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Nov 14 2007, 10:55 AM~9226111
> *nun chillin eat like a muhfucka my 19th bday comin up next month four days after xmas. what about tha rest of yall?
> *



chillin be at work. DOUBLE TIME PAY :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

bought some mini screens today :0 thats about it :biggrin: alot of school work :angry: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 14 2007, 11:07 AM~9226226
> *bought some mini screens today  :0  thats about it  :biggrin:  alot of school work  :angry:  :uh:
> *



keep that up. It pays off at the end


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Nov 14 2007, 12:55 PM~9226111
> *nun chillin eat like a muhfucka my 19th bday comin up next month four days after xmas. what about tha rest of yall?
> *


  i turn 17 5 days before x-mas


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 14 2007, 05:01 AM~9221523
> *09 WTF. What happen to 08
> *


He's part of "The Year After Next" BC :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2007, 05:14 PM~9228013
> *He's part of "The Year After Next"  BC  :roflmao:
> *


wheres my plaque :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 14 2007, 03:41 PM~9228210
> *wheres my plaque :biggrin:
> *


I think TonyO is given all of us here a plaque. I know I got one coming my direction so I can put on the wall after I get it engraved


----------



## lowlife-biker

supp everyone


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 15 2007, 09:51 AM~9232806
> *I think TonyO is given all of us here a plaque. I know I got one coming my direction so I can put on the wall after I get it engraved
> *


i might get mine painted by sic to match my bike


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 15 2007, 01:21 PM~9234898
> *i might get mine painted by sic to match my bike
> *



tight.


----------



## REC

Whats up


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 15 2007, 05:52 PM~9236438
> *Whats up
> *


el perdido :biggrin: what's up REC


----------



## ROBERTO G

what brand of t.v does your bike have on the back? is it a t.v?


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 15 2007, 04:55 PM~9236472
> *el perdido  :biggrin:  what's up REC
> *



Thats what im saying. Anyways, hey my computer screen burned out or something so I will be out for a lil bit. I will be going over to my moms to get on line every chance I get


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 16 2007, 06:22 AM~9238068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pretty crazy stuff man. how about a diamond tank


----------



## lowlife-biker

i like the design bro just change those skirts a lil cuz I think its a lil to much


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2007, 11:34 AM~9241234
> *Pretty crazy stuff man.  how about a diamond tank
> *


thinking about it.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 16 2007, 11:51 AM~9241360
> *i like the design bro just change those skirts a lil cuz I think its a lil to much
> *


i already changed the skirts


----------



## REC

another Exclusive design


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 16 2007, 07:34 PM~9244349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another Exclusive  design
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

not even a year out and yall are blowing up fast. yall doing it real big :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 16 2007, 05:42 PM~9244392
> *not even a year out and yall are blowing up fast. yall doing it real big :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, hopefully it will be like this for ever


----------



## Drop'em

Well I decide to go buy a new monitor for my pc. So my pockets are hurting right now. 

Well whats going on out there


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 16 2007, 09:54 PM~9245232
> *Well I decide to go buy a new monitor for my pc. So my pockets are hurting right now.
> 
> Well whats going on out there
> *


just chillin


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 16 2007, 10:39 PM~9246187
> *just chillin
> *


Shit Im at work


----------



## lowlife-biker

just came back from a homie after a whole night of playing playstation and talkin about lowriders  lol
what happnin with the rest of yall?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 17 2007, 09:14 AM~9247762
> *just came back from a homie after a whole night of playing playstation and talkin about lowriders   lol
> what happnin with the rest of yall?
> *



Just got word from the lady with our shirts. They will have the logo on the front with WORLD WIDE under neath


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool im a go check out for the shirts over here at the holidays


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 17 2007, 09:18 AM~9247783
> *cool im a go check out for the shirts over here at the holidays
> *


Tight. I like those sweaters yall posted up. I might go get me one this weekend.

To all members if yall want a sweater feel free to get one done. The shirts are in process n I will ship out before the year is over to start the year with fresh gear


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 17 2007, 09:30 AM~9247826
> *Tight. I like those sweaters yall posted up. I might go get me one this weekend.
> 
> To all members if yall want a sweater feel free to get one done. The shirts are in process n I will ship out before the year is over to start the year with fresh gear
> *


cool man im a go check out for my stuff soon


----------



## AMB1800

working all day on school work   i wanted to install my screens this weekend but it don't think i will have time


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 17 2007, 10:24 AM~9248069
> *working all day on school work      i wanted to install my screens this weekend but it don't think i will have time
> *



its cool. its better to take your time that way everything goes smooth


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2 I still have to do some things for school to man


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 17 2007, 07:21 PM~9248314
> *its cool. its better to take your time that way everything goes smooth
> *


yeah, + its my last year, don't want to mess up now 

my trike can wait till the holidays :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 17 2007, 01:58 PM~9248455
> *yeah, + its my last year, don't want to mess up now
> 
> my trike can wait till the holidays  :biggrin:
> *


i still got one more year


----------



## AMB1800

yeah thats enough man  

with the shit i want to do for next year i don't know if 1 year will be enough, don't know if it will be done for next show lol, i already contacted some peeps for what i need and stuff like that but if i don't finish everything on time i just show it like last year with a couple of little extras but not the big stuff...

but still i hope to have everything finished, competition is getting higher and higher over here sow gotta innovate :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 17 2007, 05:45 PM~9249255
> *yeah thats enough man
> 
> with the shit i want to do for next year i don't know if 1 year will be enough, don't know if it will be done for next show lol, i already contacted some peeps for what i need and stuff like that but if i don't finish everything on time i just show it like last year with a couple of little extras but not the big stuff...
> 
> but still i hope to have everything finished, competition is getting higher and higher over here sow gotta innovate :biggrin:
> *


same here. got alot of projects going on and i dont think i will get all of them done in a year.


----------



## lowlife-biker

same goes for me think I'll need abouth a year starting from now


----------



## Drop'em

Well I got word today that cadirolo is going to send me a set of daytons all chrome for my frame I should get them on tuesday evening. I also just seen the COWBOYS get a 9-1 record go COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What up FAMILY! What the damn deal?


----------



## noe_from_texas

HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin

COWBOYS SUCK :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: 























J/P :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 18 2007, 06:21 PM~9254850
> *HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Them BOYS going to the SUPERBOWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.

Man T.O. just clowning around on that field tonight


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 18 2007, 06:50 PM~9255041
> *COWBOYS SUCK :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> J/P :biggrin:
> *



You better be playing fool, before you get a beat down


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 18 2007, 08:12 PM~9255186
> *Them BOYS going to the SUPERBOWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.
> 
> Man T.O. just clowning around on that field tonight
> *



i like that little dunk he did after that touchdown :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 18 2007, 09:13 PM~9255189
> *You better be playing fool, before you get a beat down
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 18 2007, 07:19 PM~9255226
> *i like that little dunk he did after that touchdown  :biggrin:
> *


Yup it looked like he just stretched his arms up there. Now the only team that is a threat to us is green bay. That not till the 29th of this month anyways, we got the jets on thanksgiving.
COWBOYS SUPER BOWL CHAMP 2007


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Drop'em

Good Morning peoples


----------



## lowlife-biker

watsupp everyone


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up! Man is everyone asleep or what. WAKE THE FUCK UP


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

all cool over here 

supp with you :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 20 2007, 11:32 AM~9266660
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> all cool over here
> 
> supp with you  :biggrin:
> *


I have been starving myself all week long, that way when turkey time comes im going to rade the the dinner table, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lowlife-biker

hahaha
yuw stillspinnin what you gon do with that frame bro?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 20 2007, 02:07 PM~9266874
> *hahaha
> yuw stillspinnin what you gon do with that frame bro?
> *


ITS FOR THE LIL TIGER BUILDOFF.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 12:59 PM~9266419
> *Wuz up! Man is everyone asleep or what. WAKE THE FUCK UP
> *


shoot mayn i wus at skewl :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 20 2007, 03:38 PM~9268102
> *shoot mayn i wus at skewl :biggrin:
> *


So you know you were asleep in class


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 20 2007, 05:12 PM~9268871
> *what's up guys!!
> *


Que onda Stranger


----------



## noe_from_texas

not much, just enjoying my days off today and tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 20 2007, 05:16 PM~9268888
> *not much, just enjoying my days off today and tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


i have to work tomorrow


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 06:50 PM~9268727
> *So you know you were asleep in class
> *


yea i was. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

www.djoce.fr  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2007, 11:12 AM~9274279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.djoce.fr    :biggrin:
> *


what a beauty


----------



## AMB1800

this aint over yet :biggrin: just hope to have time and money for new things next year... :|


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2007, 07:18 PM~9274328
> *this aint over yet  :biggrin:  just hope to have time and money for new things next year...  :|
> *


Ask to Father Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 21 2007, 11:24 AM~9274361
> *Ask to Father Christmas :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2007, 01:12 PM~9274279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.djoce.fr    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 21 2007, 09:46 PM~9275337
> *:uh:
> *


he means santa  its because in french we say pere noel wich means what he said


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2007, 06:23 PM~9276517
> *he means santa    its because in french we say pere noel wich means what he said
> *


i asked him for some faced forks :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 21 2007, 04:24 PM~9276529
> *i asked him for some faced forks :biggrin:
> *



I asked him for a new WIFE


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 21 2007, 07:35 PM~9276940
> *I asked him for a new WIFE
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 21 2007, 05:46 PM~9277008
> *:0
> *



Just keep it between us. She finds out and its curtains for me :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 21 2007, 11:41 PM~9278996
> *Just keep it between us. She finds out and its curtains for me  :biggrin:
> *


keep what between us


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 21 2007, 09:48 PM~9279035
> *keep what between us
> *


  GOOD


----------



## stillspinnin

happy thanksgiving


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 21 2007, 10:12 PM~9279212
> *happy thanksgiving
> *



you too! Also to the entire EXCLUSIVE FAMILY


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 22 2007, 12:23 AM~9276517
> *he means santa    its because in french we say pere noel wich means what he said
> *


OUPS!!!sorry  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

whats up everyone happy thanks giving to all


----------



## stillspinnin

morning homies. how was everyones thanksgiving. mines was like :cheesy: 
then


----------



## AMB1800

suppp peeeeeeeeeeeeeeps  

finaly worked on the trike today, i started on the screens, hope to finish that this weekend or atleast finish one screen :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

WHATS UP WORLD


----------



## DVNRDGRS

nun chillin wus goin own?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Nov 23 2007, 08:13 PM~9290452
> *nun chillin wus goin own?
> *


sup dog
we should start a dfw thread. lol just me and you


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Nov 23 2007, 07:13 PM~9290452
> *nun chillin wus goin own?
> *


Wuz up D. Man just chillin here man thinking about next year bro. I have alot of unfinished buisness to take care of man, just sippin on some crown n coke fool


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 23 2007, 06:35 PM~9289296
> *WHATS UP WORLD.
> *


wutz up. been cutting up some metal for my tiger


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 23 2007, 08:45 PM~9291136
> *wutz up. been cutting up some metal for my tiger
> *


Tight. So are you coming down for HOUSTON next year or till 2009


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 23 2007, 11:18 PM~9291363
> *Tight. So are you coming down for HOUSTON next year or till 2009
> *


 09


----------



## lowlife-biker

whats up fellas just got in a good word from the painter I'll be startin my new project real soon so I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## Eternal Life

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 15 2007, 04:52 PM~9236438
> *Whats up
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 24 2007, 04:13 AM~9293145
> *whats up fellas just got in a good word from the painter I'll be startin my new project real soon  so I'll keep you guys posted
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

I miss my rides


----------



## lowlife-biker

were those all yours????


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 24 2007, 01:16 PM~9294504
> *were those all yours????
> *



Yeah they were. I sold it to a buddy of mine on lil. The tahoe I sold it to my sister, the blazer I sold it about 8 years ago, that was my 1st low low. The trike well this year. Now I have a 2007 GMC TEXAS EDITION N MY MONTE CARLO


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 24 2007, 12:41 PM~9294332
> *I miss my rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this one is hella clean :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn all clean rides homie can't wait to see you new project mc


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Nov 24 2007, 01:22 PM~9294532
> *damn this one is hella clean :biggrin:
> *


Thats were I got my name DROP'EM from.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 24 2007, 01:23 PM~9294535
> *damn all clean rides homie can't wait to see you new project mc
> *



Shit I cant wait either


----------



## Malverde619

whats good to cover up scratches,that you can see through primer


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Nov 24 2007, 01:49 PM~9294672
> *whats good to cover up scratches,that you can see through primer
> *



You can either putty it up, if you dont want to do that then get murals where that is to cover up


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 24 2007, 02:41 PM~9294332
> *I miss my rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i miss my dads old ride


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 24 2007, 01:58 PM~9294717
> *i miss my dads old ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I wouldnt its a FORD. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Its nice though


----------



## Malverde619

ok cool,so glaze putty would work


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Nov 24 2007, 02:01 PM~9294733
> *ok cool,so glaze putty would work
> *



YEAH. Give it light coats at first then sand to a smooth finish, repeat it till the scratch is gone


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 24 2007, 03:59 PM~9294723
> *I wouldnt its a FORD. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Its nice though
> *


yea it was his 9 time sound competition winner and was featured in a mag before he sold it.


----------



## Malverde619

what grit of sandpaper should i used ater laying down glaze putty


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 24 2007, 03:04 PM~9294753
> *yea it was his 9 time sound competition winner and was featured in a mag before he sold it.
> *


which mag.Pics? Link?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 11:23 PM~9297344
> *which mag.Pics? Link?
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Nov 24 2007, 08:40 PM~9297031
> *what grit of sandpaper should i used ater laying down glaze putty
> *


1000 FINE.WET IF POSSIBLE


----------



## Drop'em

WHAT UP. ITS FOOTBALL SUNDAY ALREADY....................


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 25 2007, 11:02 AM~9299233
> *WHAT UP. ITS FOOTBALL SUNDAY ALREADY....................
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 25 2007, 09:16 AM~9299295
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up mayne. I will be chillin at home to watch the TEXANS loose like always. The COWBOYS are my best team but they played thursday so ill see the team from houston chocke like always............... GO COWBOYS 10-1


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 25 2007, 09:42 AM~9299422
> *Whats up mayne. I will be chillin at home to watch the TEXANS loose like always. The COWBOYS are my best team but they played thursday so ill see the team from houston chocke like always...............  GO COWBOYS 10-1
> *



WELL THE TEXANS LOST HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 25 2007, 04:15 PM~9300949
> *WELL THE TEXANS LOST HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

supp everyone


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 26 2007, 09:08 AM~9306922
> *supp everyone
> *


wuz up


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 26 2007, 09:08 AM~9306922
> *supp everyone
> *


whats up bro thx again for the talk with djoce


----------



## Drop'em

Hey im waiting for REC to give me the print out for our shirts, we decided to add more to logo. I have the shirts already but have to take them back to get the other thing added to it.


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool I don't have time right now cuz its exams in two weeks so after that amma put in more work


----------



## stillspinnin

sup everyone


----------



## Drop'em

HEY I TALKED TO THE SHIRT LADY TODAY ABOUT 10 MINUTES AGO. OUR SHIRTS WILL BE DELIVERED TO ME ON DECEMBER 21st. SO WILL ALL CHAPTER REPS. PLEASE SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS BY PM OR E-MAIL. THATS GOES TO ALL EVEN YOU !

NEW JERSEY
DALLAS
VALLEY
ALABAMA
AUSTRALIA
BELGIUM
CALIFORNIA

I TAKE CARE OF HOUSTON N BAYTOWN


----------



## TonyO

Whatup :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 02:54 PM~9309197
> *Whatup :wave:
> *



What up brother? Man I bet your ears are burning huh? Well I appreciate you dropping by our topic man you are welcome anytime


----------



## Drop'em

Lets keep this on top. That way our members can see th e info.  




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 02:52 PM~9309182
> *HEY I TALKED TO THE SHIRT LADY TODAY ABOUT 10 MINUTES AGO. OUR SHIRTS WILL BE DELIVERED TO ME ON DECEMBER 21st. SO WILL ALL CHAPTER REPS. PLEASE SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS BY PM OR E-MAIL. THATS GOES TO ALL EVEN YOU !
> 
> NEW JERSEY
> DALLAS
> VALLEY
> ALABAMA
> AUSTRALIA
> BELGIUM
> CALIFORNIA
> 
> I TAKE CARE OF HOUSTON N BAYTOWN
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 12:56 AM~9309204
> *What up brother? Man I bet your ears are burning huh? Well I appreciate you dropping by our topic man you are welcome anytime
> *


yep but that's ok business marches on like usual ya know?


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 04:00 PM~9309243
> *Lets keep this on top. That way our members can see th e info.
> *



MAN ABOUT TIME YOU QUIT SLACKING AND GOT ON TOP OF THIS........ :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 27 2007, 01:06 AM~9309309
> *MAN ABOUT TIME YOU QUIT SLACKING AND GOT ON TOP OF THIS........ :biggrin:
> *


Whatup brother so do you have a secret project over at Mr3D's house? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 03:06 PM~9309309
> *MAN ABOUT TIME YOU QUIT SLACKING AND GOT ON TOP OF THIS........ :biggrin:
> *


I know huh. Your people brother. Thanks though cause if I wouldnt of contacted you I wouldnt of had this done. Thanks BIX TEX


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 04:08 PM~9309324
> *Whatup brother  so do you have a secret project over at Mr3D's house?  :biggrin:
> *



NOPE NOT I!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 03:09 PM~9309335
> *NOPE NOT I!!
> *



Come on Chris he told us already


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 01:09 AM~9309344
> *Come on Chris he told us already
> *


The cat's out the bag already look at Random pic topic :yes:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 04:08 PM~9309328
> *I know huh. Your people brother. Thanks though cause if I wouldnt of contacted you I wouldnt of had this done. Thanks BIX TEX
> *



YOU KNOW I GOT YOU......I AM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP PEOPLE......YOU GET SHIRTS AT A GOOD PRICE...SHE GETS BUSINESS.....WIN-WIN SITUATION...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 03:12 PM~9309379
> *YOU KNOW I GOT YOU......I AM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP PEOPLE......YOU GET SHIRTS AT A GOOD PRICE...SHE GETS BUSINESS.....WIN-WIN SITUATION...
> *



We have to talk about that one


----------



## Drop'em

ttt



> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 02:52 PM~9309182
> *HEY I TALKED TO THE SHIRT LADY TODAY ABOUT 10 MINUTES AGO. OUR SHIRTS WILL BE DELIVERED TO ME ON DECEMBER 21st. SO WILL ALL CHAPTER REPS. PLEASE SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS BY PM OR E-MAIL. THATS GOES TO ALL EVEN YOU !
> 
> NEW JERSEY
> DALLAS
> VALLEY
> ALABAMA
> AUSTRALIA
> BELGIUM
> CALIFORNIA
> 
> I TAKE CARE OF HOUSTON N BAYTOWN
> *


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 04:13 PM~9309389
> *We have to talk about that one
> *



OOPS...SPOKE TOO SOON....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 03:17 PM~9309430
> *OOPS...SPOKE TOO SOON....
> *



Yeah . Since its your people, n you like to help people, and its almost x-mas, I think its time for you to call n say " HEY COUSIN HOW ARE DOING TODAY, YOU LOOK SO PRETTY"


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 01:20 AM~9309456
> *Yeah . Since its your people, n you like to help people, and its almost x-mas, I think its time for you to call n say " HEY COUSIN HOW ARE DOING TODAY, YOU LOOK SO PRETTY"
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

supp witht he shirts dropem? even for us too or what?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 04:20 PM~9309456
> *Yeah . Since its your people, n you like to help people, and its almost x-mas, I think its time for you to call n say " HEY COUSIN HOW ARE DOING TODAY, YOU LOOK SO PRETTY"
> *


what the ?????


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 26 2007, 03:48 PM~9309722
> *supp witht he shirts dropem? even for us too or what?
> *



Yes sir. EVERY EXCLUSIVE MEMBER


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 06:37 PM~9310109
> *Yes sir. EVERY EXCLUSIVE MEMBER
> *


pm sent


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 26 2007, 04:52 PM~9310238
> *pm sent
> *



thank you sir


----------



## AMB1800

pm sent too


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 05:35 AM~9312200
> *thank you sir
> *


Cowboy fan?


----------



## stillspinnin

bad news homies. i broke my leg this morning


----------



## AMB1800

damm man, hope you recover soon


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 27 2007, 02:56 PM~9317303
> *damm man, hope you recover soon
> *


thanks man, i gotta go thursday to find out how bad it is.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2007, 08:45 AM~9315604
> *Cowboy fan?
> *



Yes Sir


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 27 2007, 12:24 PM~9316988
> *bad news homies. i broke my leg this morning
> *



:0 I told you to go the speed limit on that 77 pixie


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 04:25 PM~9318083
> *:0   I told you to go the speed limit on that 77 pixie
> *


i was trying to break my record of 29 mph. :biggrin:


----------



## g-style

what it is check out my muzik at www.myspace.com/therealdeazy

















what it is check out my muzik at www.myspace.com/therealdeazy

















what it is check out my muzik at www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by g-style_@Nov 27 2007, 02:42 PM~9318266
> *what it is check out my muzik at www.myspace.com/therealdeazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


don't post this shit in here *** :uh: 

yo drop'em ima pm you abouth the shirts tomorow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 27 2007, 04:43 PM~9318756
> *don't post this shit in here *** :uh:
> 
> yo drop'em ima pm you abouth the shirts tomorow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 27 2007, 05:43 PM~9318756
> *don't post this shit in here *** :uh:
> 
> yo drop'em ima pm you abouth the shirts tomorow
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 27 2007, 03:43 PM~9318756
> *don't post this shit in here *** :uh:
> 
> yo drop'em ima pm you abouth the shirts tomorow
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 06:12 PM~9318944
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 27 2007, 04:16 PM~9318963
> *:wave:
> *



:twak: LEARN HOW TO PEDAL


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 06:40 PM~9319102
> *:twak:  LEARN HOW TO PEDAL
> *


i know how to pedal, i rode into a pothole.


----------



## Drop'em

ttt




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 02:52 PM~9309182
> *HEY I TALKED TO THE SHIRT LADY TODAY ABOUT 10 MINUTES AGO. OUR SHIRTS WILL BE DELIVERED TO ME ON DECEMBER 21st. SO WILL ALL CHAPTER REPS. PLEASE SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS BY PM OR E-MAIL. THATS GOES TO ALL EVEN YOU !
> 
> NEW JERSEY
> DALLAS
> VALLEY
> ALABAMA
> AUSTRALIA
> BELGIUM
> CALIFORNIA
> 
> I TAKE CARE OF HOUSTON N BAYTOWN
> *


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 27 2007, 08:38 PM~9320190
> *
> *



why dont you answer your phonw im calling you and all i get is your voicemail


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 10:41 PM~9320227
> *why dont you answer your phonw im calling you and all i get is your voicemail
> *


that was you :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 27 2007, 08:43 PM~9320236
> *that was you :0
> *



yup. glad you called me bro, its a good sign when all the chapters keep in touch even if its just to say wuz up


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 10:50 PM~9320334
> *yup. glad you called me bro, its a good sign when all the chapters keep in touch even if its just to say wuz up
> *


 nice talkin wit ya


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 27 2007, 08:54 PM~9320393
> * nice talkin wit ya
> *


we to communicate more ofyen


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 27 2007, 10:56 PM~9320413
> *we to communicate more ofyen
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

im so bored.


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatsup with you bro :wave:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 28 2007, 10:29 AM~9323331
> *whatsup with you bro  :wave:
> *


nutin. whats up


----------



## lowlife-biker

im cool should be studying right now lol
how yo leg?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 28 2007, 10:32 AM~9323355
> *im cool should be studying right now lol
> how yo leg?
> *


broken :biggrin: its swollen, hurts alittle. the thing is the doc ordered me not to do any work including fixin my bikes.


----------



## AMB1800

sow you're on the pc the whole day :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 28 2007, 11:30 AM~9323704
> *sow you're on the pc the whole day  :biggrin:
> *


i got no other choice. ill figure out a way to work on my bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

nice excuse to be lazy :roflmao: lol get better


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 28 2007, 12:36 PM~9324193
> *nice excuse to be lazy :roflmao: lol get better
> *


thanks man  anything new.


----------



## lowlife-biker

na not much just chilln nothing else


whatsup with the rest of the globe???


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 28 2007, 10:40 AM~9324220
> *na not much  just chilln nothing else
> whatsup with the rest of the globe???
> *



work work


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 28 2007, 01:25 PM~9324482
> *work work
> *


sup


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 28 2007, 11:25 AM~9324482
> *work work
> *


makin money for tha MC  
ima do some work in the christmas holiday to to pay Fatal Sunrise (my new bike)
gotta be there at like 7:00AM :uh:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 28 2007, 08:39 AM~9323384
> *broken :biggrin: its swollen, hurts alittle. the thing is the doc ordered me not to do any work including fixin my bikes.
> *



damn that sucks,hope you get well soon


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Nov 28 2007, 02:17 PM~9324778
> *damn that sucks,hope you get well soon
> *


thanks


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 28 2007, 08:06 PM~9324716
> *makin money for tha MC
> ima do some work in the christmas holiday to to pay Fatal Sunrise (my new bike)
> gotta be there at like 7:00AM  :uh:
> *


yeah it sucks but hey thats what you gotta do to for you're hobby  

i worked my ass out cleaning floors for 2 months to pay my trike project and then there are people that dare to say that i'm rich :uh: WTF man i worked hard to have what i have :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah man thats what im talkin about workin from nine to five :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 28 2007, 02:35 PM~9324914
> *yeah it sucks but hey thats what you gotta do to for you're hobby
> 
> i worked my ass out cleaning floors for 2 months to pay my trike project and then there are people that dare to say that i'm rich  :uh:  WTF man i worked hard to have what i have  :uh:
> *


i sell stuff and save up every penny i can to build my bikes..


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 28 2007, 12:41 PM~9324970
> *i sell stuff and save up every penny i can to build my bikes..
> *


hustler


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 28 2007, 02:44 PM~9325001
> *hustler
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 28 2007, 08:41 PM~9324970
> *i sell stuff and save up every penny i can to build my bikes..
> *


me 2 man, damm how many stuff have i already sold :roflmao: 

everything that i have home and don't need it, i sell it, and like you ALL my money goes in this, i save up everything to pay me this shit :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 28 2007, 02:50 PM~9325067
> *me 2 man, damm how many stuff have i already sold  :roflmao:
> 
> everything that i have home and don't need it, i sell it, and like you ALL my money goes in this, i save up everything to pay me this shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## stillspinnin

i might buy me another stingray, not sure yet.


----------



## Drop'em

BALLLERS


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 28 2007, 05:32 PM~9326095
> *BALLLERS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

which one do you guys think i should go with

this one









or this one


----------



## 817Lowrider

The junior frame


----------



## lowlife-biker

the second one


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 29 2007, 12:59 PM~9331316
> *the second one
> *


i might go with that one.


----------



## stillspinnin

good news guys, i just came back from the hospital and the doc said that i wont be needing surgery for my leg.


----------



## Drop'em

EXCLUSIVE BULLETIN


> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 11:16 AM~9331484
> *good news guys, i just came back from the hospital and the doc said that i wont be needing surgery for my leg.
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

lol :roflmao: 

cool man more time to work on the bikes


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Nov 29 2007, 02:24 PM~9332076-->
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE BULLETIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Nov 29 2007, 02:34 PM~9332146
> *lol :roflmao:
> 
> cool man more time to work on the bikes
> *


he said though that i cant work for 6 weeks.


----------



## lowlife-biker

buy a model car and work on that lol


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 29 2007, 04:40 PM~9333358
> *buy a model car and work on that lol
> *


im workin on a regal to match my bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 02:42 PM~9333378
> *im workin on a regal  to match my bike. :biggrin:
> *



cool


----------



## Drop'em

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 03:20 PM~9333722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF!

:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 29 2007, 05:21 PM~9333727
> *WTF!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 03:22 PM~9333734
> *:biggrin:
> *



:twak: QUIT


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 29 2007, 05:25 PM~9333752
> *:twak:  QUIT
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

good night and good mornin world


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 08:18 PM~9336564
> *good night  and good mornin world
> *



cowboys kicking GREENS BAYS ASS. BRETT FRAVE GOT HURT IN 2ND QUARTER


----------



## 817Lowrider

and the cowboys win!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 09:36 PM~9337129
> *and the cowboys win!!!
> *



YUP. WE GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL NOBODY CAN STOP US FROM THAT


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 29 2007, 11:37 PM~9337136
> *YUP. WE GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL NOBODY CAN STOP US FROM THAT
> *


i can :angry: 





















watch the game on tv :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 02:42 PM~9333378
> *im workin on a regal  to match my bike. :biggrin:
> *


im redoing a 59 impala its gon be radical when its done :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 30 2007, 12:42 PM~9340218
> *im redoing a 59 impala its gon be radical when its done :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AMB1800

i'm bored sow just gonna post some pics

this used to be my baby  => my first lolow



















showed this bitch 2 years so it was my show and street bike










shit even made it into Pro Rider Magazine  










last show it did :tears: :tears: 










:biggrin: such a good show with this on the back










and what it is today, alot of the parts when on the trike and still planing on taking off a couple of things to ride it beter but too cold now to ride :angry: 


maybe i'll redo this bike someday into a street killer bike to fuck up all the street comp at the shows :roflmao: but whats sure its that i'm keeping it


----------



## Drop'em

Im bored too:


----------



## stillspinnin

exclusive's og builder  

what i started with










after paint, cleaned off the rust, and got my seat refinished










after i cleaned and rebuilt the rims










finally got my tires 7 weeks after i ordered them, finished the bike and took it for a test ride










took it to a local show, 2nd place










price of bike $50, cost to restore $450, being the first schwinn i restored and enjoying everyday with it priceless.


----------



## Drop'em

DID SOMEONE SAY RADICAL MODEL CAR:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 30 2007, 10:48 PM~9344928
> *DID SOMEONE SAY RADICAL MODEL CAR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## Drop'em

WHATS GOING ON PEOPLE


----------



## lowlife-biker

supp homie like that modelcar mine gon be the same, flake paint, pintriping, kick ass display enz some other stuff


----------



## stillspinnin

sup. im keepin my model car simple and clean


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 1 2007, 12:21 PM~9348720
> *supp homie like that modelcar mine gon be the same, flake paint, pintriping, kick ass display enz some other stuff
> *



Man that car I seen it at a show I went to and had to take a pic. 

So I just got of the phone with WICKED.


----------



## Drop'em

I WOULD LIKE TO ANNOUNCE ANOTHER SPONCOR TO OUR CLUB.

<span style='font-family:Geneva'>"WICKED METAL WORKS"</span>


So to all EXCLUSIVE members looking for custom or stock parts holla at me and we will get you fixed up.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 01:57 PM~9348952
> *I WOULD LIKE TO ANNOUNCE ANOTHER SPONCOR TO OUR CLUB.
> 
> <span style='font-family:Geneva'>"WICKED METAL WORKS"</span>
> So to all EXCLUSIVE members looking for custom or stock parts holla at me and we will get you fixed up.
> *


yep i would like to welcome your club to be parts of TEAM WICKED if you need anything holla at DROP'EM or ME :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 1 2007, 01:01 PM~9348979
> *yep i would like to welcome your club to be parts of TEAM WICKED if you need anything holla at DROP'EM or ME  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks. EXCLUSIVE coming hard next year.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 02:02 PM~9348985
> *Thanks. EXCLUSIVE coming hard next year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 02:57 PM~9348952
> *I WOULD LIKE TO ANNOUNCE ANOTHER SPONCOR TO OUR CLUB.
> 
> <span style='font-family:Geneva'>"WICKED METAL WORKS"</span>
> So to all EXCLUSIVE members looking for custom or stock parts holla at me and we will get you fixed up.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

WMW all day  
wicked does great metal work my forks and sissybar are highly detailed and are low cost :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 1 2007, 02:33 PM~9349201
> *WMW all day
> wicked does great metal work my forks and sissybar are highly detailed and are low cost :thumbsup:
> *


i am glad you are happy homie just trying to hook up the homies :biggrin: and i like to bring the homie up with me


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 1 2007, 01:33 PM~9349201
> *WMW all day
> wicked does great metal work my forks and sissybar are highly detailed and are low cost :thumbsup:
> *



nice parts brother, they look sharp


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah real dangerous and shit like that


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 1 2007, 01:43 PM~9349266
> *yeah real dangerous and shit like that
> *


I have a fire extinguisher to put out the fire


----------



## lowlife-biker

nothing puts out the fire in those forks and sissybars :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Dec 1 2007, 02:45 PM~9349273-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fire extinguisher to put out the fire
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Dec 1 2007, 02:50 PM~9349312
> *nothing puts out the fire in those forks and sissybars :biggrin:
> *


wait till you see the flame down crown next week :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

cant wait :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 1 2007, 02:20 PM~9349469
> *cant wait :0
> *


MAN HOLD UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Dec 1 2007, 03:20 PM~9349469-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope to have the .cad of it by this week
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 03:22 PM~9349482
> *MAN HOLD UP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

how everyone doing today?
im studying, workin on my model car in spare time


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 2 2007, 09:10 AM~9353758
> *how everyone doing today?
> im studying, workin on my model car in spare time
> *


im cool, just watchin the snow fall. bout to do my homework.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 2 2007, 07:10 AM~9353758
> *how everyone doing today?
> im studying, workin on my model car in spare time
> *


Working and maybe go to the toy for tots car show after work depends if I get sick or something if not ill pull a 12 hour shift


----------



## Drop'em

Well Im still at work and shit, so I wont be able to go to the toy drive this afternoon. Well hey guys if yall need a custom parts yall know we have 2 sponcors if yall need paint murals let me know Im hooked up with a painter here in town that can do it all. He is originally from Compton, California and resides here in TEXAS so let me know. The LRM tour stops will begin in a couple of months


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 2 2007, 03:17 PM~9355102
> *Well Im still at work and shit, so I wont be able to go to the toy drive this afternoon. Well hey guys if yall need a custom parts yall know we have 2 sponcors if yall need paint murals let me know Im hooked up with a painter here in town that can do it all. He is originally from Compton, California and resides here in TEXAS so let me know. The LRM tour stops will begin in a couple of months
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 2 2007, 01:19 PM~9355108
> *
> *


----------



## eric ramos

sup fellas
wers rec? havent heard of him in the longest


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 03:56 PM~9355904
> *sup fellas
> wers rec? havent heard of him in the longest
> *


He is still here he gets on every once in a while but never post nothing, he is scared


----------



## eric ramos

y?????????heard he dont own problemas any more


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 05:12 PM~9356292
> *y?????????heard he dont own problemas any more
> *



nope. I bought it I showed at at the magnificos too


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn.


----------



## eric ramos

YEA ARTO TOLD ME WAT WAS THE PRICE TAG ON THAT HOE 9GS? 5GS?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 06:05 PM~9356674
> *YEA ARTO TOLD ME WAT WAS THE PRICE TAG ON THAT HOE 9GS? 5GS?
> *


HOMIE HOOK UP


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn drop'em since when do you own problemas?
im glad it's still in exclusive that bikes deserves nothing but the best :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

some eclusive pics

what it used to look like:









taped the entire backseat off to get the green parts painted red









front seat was also taped off









dashboard









frame of the 59 stripped and ready to get taped









undercarriage with spokes (the rimstrip gon be painted gold or red en the spokes stay chrome)









some other stuff









a lil test  









just sittin in my room ready to get redone


----------



## Badass93

Wow! Lowlife-biker it's a cool tribal design fork that you have. :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

thx bog props to 

WICKED METAL WORKS


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 2 2007, 09:14 PM~9357306
> *HOMIE HOOK UP
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 3 2007, 05:55 AM~9361131
> *thx bog props to
> 
> WICKED METAL WORKS
> 
> *


damn that bike is going to look real nice not get to redoing it lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Shout out to the TNT SPONSORED bikes up in here :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 3 2007, 05:55 AM~9361131
> *thx bog props to
> 
> WICKED METAL WORKS
> 
> *


oh yea i will pm you the pic of the down crown you wanted to see :0  it is real nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 10:57 PM~9348952
> *I WOULD LIKE TO ANNOUNCE ANOTHER SPONCOR TO OUR CLUB.
> 
> <span style='font-family:Geneva'>"WICKED METAL WORKS"</span>
> So to all EXCLUSIVE members looking for custom or stock parts holla at me and we will get you fixed up.
> *


Whatup Mayne :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2007, 09:20 AM~9361865
> *oh yea i will pm you the pic of the down crown you wanted to see  :0    it is real nice
> *


yeah it looks clean :0 
those forks gon be goldplated aswel as the sissybar and to tell a lil something something...
its gon be tangerine but thats all im gonna say for now lol


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 3 2007, 11:40 AM~9361970
> *yeah it looks clean  :0
> those forks gon be goldplated aswel as the sissybar and to tell a lil something something...
> its gon be tangerine but thats all im gonna say for now lol
> *


what up homie :wave:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 3 2007, 12:54 PM~9361129
> *Wow! Lowlife-biker it's a cool tribal design fork that you have. :0
> *


ca rigole pa ici en belgique mdr :biggrin: :biggrin: le truc avence  


for those who wonder what i said i told him that we don't mess arround in belgium we're doing it big for 2008


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 05:18 PM~9361848
> *Shout out to the TNT SPONSORED bikes up in here :wave:
> *


supp tony, does that count for me too man :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


got some news about my stuff? :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 3 2007, 11:42 AM~9361982
> *ca rigole pa ici en belgique mdr  :biggrin:  :biggrin: le truc avence
> for those who wonder what i said i told him that we don't mess arround in belgium we're doing it big for 2008
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 3 2007, 10:40 AM~9361970
> *yeah it looks clean  :0
> those forks gon be goldplated aswel as the sissybar and to tell a lil something something...
> its gon be tangerine but thats all im gonna say for now lol
> *


damn it sounds WICKED lol if you need anything just hit me up


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 3 2007, 07:49 PM~9361996
> *supp tony, does that count for me too man  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> got some news about my stuff? :biggrin:
> *


Going good brother.

If anyone needs quality parts at low prices hit me up. or "get at me" :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 11:53 AM~9362015
> *Going good brother.
> 
> If anyone needs quality parts at low prices hit me up.  or "get at me"  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 3 2007, 07:54 PM~9362025
> *
> *



Get at me get at me get at me. sale sale sale low low low :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 10:57 AM~9362047
> *Get at me get at me get at me.  sale sale sale  low low low  :cheesy:
> *



DAMN TONY WHAT A *SALES PERSON *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Dec 3 2007, 08:00 PM~9362061
> *DAMN TONY WHAT A SALES PERSON  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta do what I can. :happysad:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 09:18 AM~9361848
> *Shout out to the TNT SPONSORED bikes up in here :wave:
> *


  ITS NICE FOR YOU TO STOP BY N SAY WHATS UP TO THE FAMILY TONY.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 3 2007, 11:03 AM~9362084
> *  ITS NICE FOR YOU TO STOP BY N SAY WHATS UP TO THE FAMILY TONY.
> *


hey i have that for you cuz


----------



## lowlife-biker

there both cool lol :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 3 2007, 11:16 AM~9362151
> *there both cool lol :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2007, 10:08 AM~9362099
> *hey i have that for you cuz
> *



cool, send it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 3 2007, 11:19 AM~9362166
> *cool, send it
> *


sent


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2007, 10:20 AM~9362169
> *sent
> *



cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 3 2007, 11:21 AM~9362175
> *cool
> *


let me know what you think


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2007, 10:20 AM~9362169
> *sent
> *



still dont have it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i sent it to your e-mail


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2007, 10:25 AM~9362212
> *i sent it to your e-mail
> *


did you enter it right cause still dont have it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 3 2007, 11:26 AM~9362225
> *did you enter it right cause still dont have it
> *


copy and paste homie i sent it to the email u sent me i will resend it check your spam box


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2007, 10:28 AM~9362237
> *copy and paste homie i sent it to the email u sent me i will resend it check your spam box
> *



RESEND IT CAUSE I DONT HAVE IT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 3 2007, 11:30 AM~9362249
> *RESEND IT CAUSE I DONT HAVE IT
> *


just sent AGIAN lol


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 3 2007, 10:31 AM~9362255
> *just sent AGIAN lol
> *



GOOD JOB I GOT IT


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 09:57 AM~9362047
> *Get at me get at me get at me.  sale sale sale  low low low  :cheesy:
> *



*HUSTLE*


----------



## AMB1800

finaly had some time to work on the big bitch :biggrin: 

almost finished one mirror... tomorrow it will be done and i will post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 3 2007, 11:35 AM~9362289
> *GOOD JOB I GOT IT
> *


so does the prices look let me know


----------



## stillspinnin

any body want some 144's, $35 +ship


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 3 2007, 11:53 PM~9363716
> *any body want some 144's, $35 +ship
> *



:wave: Pics???


----------



## stillspinnin

its in my topic 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364855


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 3 2007, 11:57 PM~9363756
> *its in my topic
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364855
> *


Now down to $35 + shipping? :0 How much is shipping?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 03:58 PM~9363766
> *Now down to $35 + shipping?  :0  How much is shipping?
> *


just for exclusive members but ill make a exception for you. ship is $20


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 3 2007, 08:30 PM~9362249
> *RESEND IT CAUSE I DONT HAVE IT
> *


Yo man get at me get at me get at me!!! PM SENT!! read it fool :twak:

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 4 2007, 12:00 AM~9363781
> *just for exclusive members but ill make a exception for you. ship is $20
> *



$55 shipped for 144's? How about straight up trade for a custom crown?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 04:09 PM~9363872
> *$55 shipped for 144's?  How about straight up trade for a custom crown?
> *


i gotta think man. i was gonna use the money to get some forks.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 4 2007, 12:11 AM~9363888
> *i gotta think man. i was gonna use the money to get some forks.
> *


Think about it cuz you can get a crown for a straight trade


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 04:12 PM~9363898
> *Think about it cuz you can get a crown for a straight trade
> *


lets see a faced crown or faced forks. hmmmmm


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 3 2007, 02:18 PM~9363946
> *lets see a faced crown or faced forks. hmmmmm
> *



maybe the rims n some cash for the crown n forks. Come on Tony help a brother out


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 4 2007, 12:58 AM~9364200
> *maybe the rims n some cash for the crown n forks. Come on Tony help a brother out
> *


Huh? ok I'll PM an offer he can't refuse


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 02:59 PM~9364216
> *Huh?  ok I'll PM an offer he can't refuse
> *



OK LETS SEE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 4 2007, 01:01 AM~9364230
> *OK LETS SEE
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 03:05 PM~9364264
> *PM Sent
> *


so what was the deal fooker, i want in it too


----------



## Drop'em

Im going to be off this weekend, finally a 3 day weekend yeah!

Im going to spend the days working on the monte, we are going to install a sunroof this weekend or should I just cut the top off? What yall think. Also theres a guy coming down from Victoria, Texas to see the car he might buy it from me, i seen something else that caught my attention. So what is everyone doing this weekend


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn you bussy homeboy  
i just finished painting the front and back seat of my model car after the exams ima start on it fo real like paint and upholstery and stuuf like that


----------



## stillspinnin

im doin what ive been doin all week. just sittin waitin for my leg to heal so i can start my build and take care of some buisness.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 4 2007, 10:28 AM~9370674
> *im doin what ive been doin all week. just sittin waitin for my leg to heal so i can start my build and take care of some buisness.
> *



So did that deal go with tonyo


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 5 2007, 12:09 AM~9376671
> *So did that deal go with tonyo
> *


never pmed back :dunno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

he prolly to bussy...?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 5 2007, 11:31 AM~9379010
> *he prolly to bussy...?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 5 2007, 08:08 AM~9378543
> *never pmed back :dunno:
> *



I will call him myself and talk to him what was the offer. OM the offer so I can deal with him for you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo how much you want for the rims homie????


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 5 2007, 11:57 AM~9379176
> *I  will call him myself and talk to him what was the offer. OM the offer so I can deal with him for you
> *


144's shipped plus $70 cash for your forks shipped Basically that would be like you getting your forks for $125 shipped. Same deal as Wicked only easier on the wallet since you'd be doing a trade


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 5 2007, 12:18 PM~9379315
> *yo how much you want  for the rims homie????
> *


$55


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 5 2007, 07:31 PM~9379010
> *he prolly to bussy...?
> *


I was busy taking a poop. PM sent


----------



## stillspinnin

still up if anyone wants em


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 5 2007, 01:40 PM~9380835
> *144's shipped plus $70 cash for your forks shipped Basically that would be like you getting your forks for $125 shipped. Same deal as Wicked only easier on the wallet since you'd be doing a trade
> *


Thats a good deal go for it


----------



## lowlife-biker

how's everybody doin today?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 6 2007, 11:44 AM~9388373
> *how's everybody doin today?
> *


hey homie i post up that down crown just go look in my topic a couple pages past all teh bull shit :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool homie ima check it out right now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 6 2007, 10:16 PM~9389027
> *cool homie ima check it out right now
> *


Here's a TNT crown. Read my sig


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2007, 09:28 PM~9389561
> *Here's a TNT crown.  Read my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: damnnnn nice crown :0 :cheesy: 

love that design


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2007, 01:28 PM~9389561
> *Here's a TNT crown.  Read my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:twak: WE NEED TO TALK


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Dec 6 2007, 11:32 PM~9389598
> *:wow: damnnnn nice crown    :0  :cheesy:
> 
> love that design
> *



Thanks. Notice how clean, crsip, and sharp the edges are too, do you see any grind marks on it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats that laser cut right there. Pat your self on the back for cutting that out with a light saver


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 7 2007, 12:51 AM~9390242
> *Thats that laser cut right there. Pat your self on the  back for cutting that out with a light saver
> *


You ass clown :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i heard some of yall are looking for plaques.......i still got the cad file. let me know :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2007, 10:47 AM~9396568
> *i heard some of yall are looking for plaques.......i still got the cad file.  let me know :biggrin:
> *


  yea then get at me for work :biggrin: i will pm drom'em the prices


----------



## lowlife-biker

fuck man this TNT WMW battle needs to stop you bitches makin me chose between two great designs :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 7 2007, 08:52 PM~9397039
> *fuck man this TNT WMW battle needs to stop you bitches makin me chose between two great designs :biggrin:
> *



I appologized to him in his topic so as far as I'm concerned its over ya know. It should have never happened to begin with and I regret it.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2007, 12:50 PM~9397803
> *I appologized to him in his topic so as far as I'm concerned its over ya know. It should have never happened to begin with and I regret it.
> *



WHAT A GREAT MAN


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2007, 12:50 PM~9397803
> *I appologized to him in his topic so as far as I'm concerned its over ya know. It should have never happened to begin with and I regret it.
> *


cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Dec 7 2007, 11:52 AM~9397039-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck man this TNT WMW battle needs to stop you bitches makin me chose between two great designs :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes and thank god it is done and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 01:50 PM~9397803
> *I appologized to him in his topic so as far as I'm concerned its over ya know. It should have never happened to begin with and I regret it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Dec 7 2007, 02:14 PM~9397933
> *WHAT A GREAT MAN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 7 2007, 11:45 PM~9398150
> *yes and thank god it is done and over
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *



Wicked and TNT will go along doing their thing in peace.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 7 2007, 02:55 PM~9398242
> *Wicked and TNT will go along doing their thing in peace.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## AMB1800

SUPP EVERYONE  


yow drop'em got some info about the plaques? :biggrin: 

i would like to start the season with the exclusive plaque in the back if you know what i mean   

and lowlife!!! i'm going to talk with the organisators of pro rider jam in flanders expo, gent. its this show in march and i'm going to see if they can arange a stand for the exclusive bikes, gotta start showing what belgium has because no one knows what we have in our garage... i'll keep you posted


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 8 2007, 05:06 AM~9402927
> *SUPP EVERYONE
> yow drop'em got some info about the plaques?  :biggrin:
> 
> i would like to start the season with the exclusive plaque in the back if you know what i mean
> 
> and lowlife!!! i'm going to talk with the organisators of pro rider jam in flanders expo, gent. its this show in march and i'm going to see if they can arange a stand for the exclusive bikes, gotta start showing what belgium has because no one knows what we have in our garage... i'll keep you posted
> *



holla at me about the plaques i got prices


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 8 2007, 11:05 AM~9403724
> *holla at me about the plaques i got prices
> *


hey i sent jusdeez a pm about the .cad i will get at you soon as i get it


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 8 2007, 05:06 AM~9402927
> *SUPP EVERYONE
> yow drop'em got some info about the plaques?  :biggrin:
> 
> i would like to start the season with the exclusive plaque in the back if you know what i mean
> 
> and lowlife!!! i'm going to talk with the organisators of pro rider jam in flanders expo, gent. its this show in march and i'm going to see if they can arange a stand for the exclusive bikes, gotta start showing what belgium has because no one knows what we have in our garage... i'll keep you posted
> *


awesom I will be takin most of the stuff for that show cuz its in my town  
holla at me later about the plaques so we can arrange sometin togher for the shipping


----------



## AMB1800

yeah man don't worry bout that


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## Drop'em

FAMILY:

IF YOU NEED PLAQUES HOLLA AT ME FOR SPECIAL CLUB PRICES. THE PLAQUES ARE GOING FOR $60 CUT. ITS UP TO YOU IF YOU WANT TO PLATE THEM OR ENGRAVE THEM. ME IM SENDING IT TO CORTEZ TO GET ENGRAVED N REC IS SENDING HIS TO SALAS. LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE PLAQUES THAT WAY I CAN GET THEM CUT, SPECIAL HOLIDAY PRICES FROM YOURS TRULY.


----------



## Drop'em

FAMILY:

IF YOU WANT THE PLAQUE ENGRAVED IN CHROME N GOLD ADD $80 DOLLARS TO IT THAT WILL COVER THE SHIPPING HERE N THERE TO.


----------



## lowlife-biker

PM sent homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 8 2007, 03:02 PM~9405078
> *PM sent homie
> *



I replied to all pms. The price I quoted yall is shipping included


----------



## Drop'em

PLAQUES ARE GETTING CUT PLEASE SEND MONEY.


----------



## Drop'em

COWBOYS PULLED IT OUT AGAIN..............

12-1 AND ARE THE NFC EAST CHAMPIONS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 9 2007, 04:36 PM~9411056
> *COWBOYS PULLED IT OUT AGAIN..............
> 
> 12-1 AND ARE THE NFC EAST CHAMPIONS
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 9 2007, 02:08 PM~9410132
> *PLAQUES ARE GETTING CUT PLEASE SEND MONEY.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

can't wait to get mine  damm those other busters are going to run away when they see my Exclusive plaque shinning on my trike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 9 2007, 04:58 PM~9411252
> *can't wait to get mine    damm those other busters are going to run away when they see my Exclusive plaque shinning on my trike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i still need to get paid for a plaque from a while back............


----------



## lowlife-biker

my money has been sent, can't wait to put it on my bike


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 8 2007, 04:10 PM~9404863
> *FAMILY:
> 
> IF YOU NEED PLAQUES HOLLA AT ME FOR SPECIAL CLUB PRICES. THE PLAQUES ARE GOING FOR $60 CUT. ITS UP TO YOU IF YOU WANT TO PLATE THEM OR ENGRAVE THEM. ME IM SENDING IT TO CORTEZ TO GET ENGRAVED N REC IS SENDING HIS TO SALAS. LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE PLAQUES THAT WAY I CAN GET THEM CUT, SPECIAL HOLIDAY PRICES FROM YOURS TRULY.
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

2 down 4 more to go. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 10 2007, 12:53 PM~9416126
> *my money has been sent, can't wait to put it on my bike
> *


same here


----------



## lowlife-biker

great hope to get mine soon :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

whats everybody been up to lately?


----------



## AMB1800

well i got a answer today and guess what   

AMB DID IT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family just dropped by to say hi :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker

sup D make those exclusive plaques look hot  
yo AMB what you talkin bout sounds like good new to me :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

PRO RIDER JAM, MARCH 2008, FLANDERS EXPO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 11 2007, 10:28 AM~9425273
> *sup D make those exclusive plaques look hot
> yo AMB what you talkin bout sounds like good new to me :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

WHAT GOING ON FAMILY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 11 2007, 09:37 AM~9425337
> *:wave:
> *



I havent forggotten about you homie. Whats going on anyways


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

nm just stoping by EXCLUSIVES PAGE


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 09:31 AM~9425299
> *PRO RIDER JAM, MARCH 2008, FLANDERS EXPO
> *


  ima get my stuff ready lol


----------



## AMB1800

yes thats what we gotta do we gotte be EXCLUSIVE so that they remember us  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

hell with our bikes noone will ever forget abouth that day


----------



## AMB1800

nobody in the club selling some nice custom rimz?


----------



## lowlife-biker

what kind? face spoke wong?


----------



## AMB1800

i felt in love with these ones rec posted some time ago










something like that would kick ass, i'm going fot the gold parts next year

or some spokes like that!!! hit me up if you have


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 08:44 PM~9425879
> *i felt in love with these ones rec posted some time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something like that would kick ass, i'm going fot the gold parts next year
> 
> or some spokes like that!!! hit me up if you have
> *



Those are bad ass!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

yow tony invent some faced spokes hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah that would be a money shot tony id bee buyin some that fo shure


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 09:01 PM~9426019
> *yow tony invent some faced spokes  hno:    :biggrin:
> *


Hmm faced spokes. The problem is normal spokes are round faced parts are squre basically. I could try to come up with something, maybe a partnership with Bone Collector on that :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

i have such good ideas  :biggrin: 

i have plenty more shit on my mind that has never ever been done before, only this country fucks up everything


----------



## lowlife-biker

that ed be cool


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 12:49 PM~9426842
> *i have such good ideas    :biggrin:
> 
> i have plenty more shit on my mind that has never ever been done before, only this country fucks up everything
> *


at least we gotz the waffles :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

lets make a belgian waffle theme bike :ugh: :roflmao: 



my 600th POST   :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah that would be pretty stupid :roflmao: 

congratz on your 600 post


----------



## AMB1800

thanks homie :biggrin: 

i have german exam tomorrow :ugh: :ugh: i think i'm gonna write down layitlow as response to all the questions :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 10:52 PM~9426863
> *lets make a belgian waffle theme bike  :ugh:  :roflmao:
> my 600th POST      :cheesy:
> *



hahaha I could laser cut some waffle pattterned out parts :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

i'm movin on my waffle biikee, i'm cruisin on my waffle bike

my waffle bike goes hard i don't need no car

  :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 11:23 PM~9427142
> *i'm movin on my waffle biikee, i'm cruisin on my waffle bike
> 
> my waffle bike goes hard i don't need no car
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 11:44 AM~9425879
> *i felt in love with these ones rec posted some time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something like that would kick ass, i'm going fot the gold parts next year
> 
> or some spokes like that!!! hit me up if you have
> *


our the sq or flat twisted?????


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 12:56 PM~9426897
> *thanks homie  :biggrin:
> 
> i have german exam tomorrow  :ugh:  :ugh:  i think i'm gonna write down layitlow as response to all the questions  :roflmao:
> *


I got dutch man fuck it ima go with you answers :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 11 2007, 03:23 PM~9427142
> *i'm movin on my waffle biikee, i'm cruisin on my waffle bike
> 
> my waffle bike goes hard i don't need no car
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 11 2007, 11:49 PM~9427356
> *our the sq or flat twisted?????
> *


square twisted bro. I dont think anyone has ever made any flat twisted spokes. I've seen round twisted, I have them on Lil Devil


----------



## Drop'em

:thumbsup: 



NOE'S BLACK BEAUTY: 

BEFORE:









AFTER:















:thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

looks good    

good job noe


----------



## lowlife-biker

that bike keeps lookin better good job noe


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 12 2007, 05:04 AM~9433239
> *that bike keeps lookin better good job noe
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 04:56 AM~9430105
> *:thumbsup:
> NOE'S BLACK BEAUTY:
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Nice. Are you going to mod the chainguard?


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP PEOPLE ?


----------



## AMB1800

not alot going on, only did this today  



supp with you


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 12 2007, 09:40 AM~9434253
> *not alot going on, only did this today
> 
> 
> 
> supp with you
> *


THINKING ABOUT WHAT IM ABOUT TO DO OR HOW TO DO IT. I HAVE TO MAKE A VERY EXCLUSIVE ANNOUNCEMENT BUT THINK I SHOULD WAIT TILL I GET HOME OR ARE YALL READY FOR IT.


----------



## 817Lowrider

just go ahead and make the announcement. I am nosy and want to here too.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:49 AM~9434318
> *just go ahead and make the announcement. I am nosy and want to here too.
> *


wuz up PORK CHOP ! Whats going on bro ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 10:51 AM~9434339
> *wuz up PORK CHOP ! Whats going on bro ?
> *


chillen big mac


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 10:38 AM~9434245
> *WUZ UP PEOPLE ?
> *


hey homie i am going to try to get the plaques today if i get them i will take pics and post them up homie


----------



## Drop'em

TO ALL EXCLUSIVE MEMBERS:

Im very happy to announce a new member to our family. He is not new to the game and he will join the TEXAS FAMILY. Please stay tune for your 6:00pm news for that special bulletin. 


SORRY. IM AT WORK AND FIXING TO GO TO A MEETING SO I WILL LET YALL KNOW AT 6. UNLESS YALL WANT TO THINK OF WHO THAT PERSON IS.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 09:53 AM~9434354
> *hey homie i am going to try to get the plaques today if i get them i will take pics and post them up homie
> *


THAT COOL THAT WAY MY FAMILY CAN SEE THEM


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 10:58 AM~9434402
> *TO ALL EXCLUSIVE MEMBERS:
> 
> Im very happy to announce a new member to our family. He is not new to the game and he will join the TEXAS FAMILY. Please stay tune for your 6:00pm news for that special bulletin.
> SORRY. IM AT WORK AND FIXING TO GO TO A MEETING SO I WILL LET YALL KNOW AT 6. UNLESS YALL WANT TO THINK OF WHO THAT PERSON IS.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 10:59 AM~9434414
> *THAT COOL THAT WAY MY FAMILY CAN SEE THEM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Is he on LIL


----------



## Drop'em

I guess I can give yall a hint:

HE IS ON LIL, BUT DOESNT GET ON HERE THAT MUCH, N HE IS TRYING TO CHANGE HIS LIL NAME. SO HE MIGHT CHANGE IT IF HE CAN.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 08:06 PM~9434488
> *I guess I can give yall a hint:
> 
> HE IS ON LIL, BUT DOESNT GET ON HERE THAT MUCH, N HE IS TRYING TO CHANGE HIS LIL NAME. SO HE MIGHT CHANGE IT IF HE CAN.
> *


Is it Mr3D?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 10:23 AM~9434609
> *Is it Mr3D?
> *



Nope


----------



## lowlife-biker

is it lil drop'em lol
na i'll wait to see who it is
yo amb lookin tight homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 08:24 PM~9434614
> *Nope
> *


 sic713?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 10:50 AM~9434792
> *sic713?
> *


YEAH RIGHT


----------



## lowlife-biker

tonyO?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 12 2007, 10:58 AM~9434850
> *tonyO?
> *


I DECLINED HIS APP.


----------



## Drop'em

OK WHY WAIT HERE IT IS:


I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME CARLOS (LOS) AND HIS FAMILY TO THE EXCLUSIVE FAMILY. ALOT OF YOU KNOW HIM BY HIS LAY IT LOW NAME (LEGIONS SPIDERMAN). IM GLAD TO WELCOME ANOTHER OUTSTANDING PERSON TO THE FAMILY. WELCOME TO THE FAMILY LOS.


----------



## 817Lowrider

word?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 12:09 PM~9434958
> *OK WHY WAIT HERE IT IS:
> I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME CARLOS (LOS) AND HIS FAMILY TO THE EXCLUSIVE FAMILY. ALOT OF YOU KNOW HIM BY HIS LAY IT LOW NAME (LEGIONS SPIDERMAN). IM GLAD TO WELCOME ANOTHER OUTSTANDING PERSON TO THE FAMILY. WELCOME TO THE FAMILY LOS.
> *



i have heard a lot about carlos from drop em. i know he can get down. he is the owner of the pink bagged pedal car and brother of Ink Crimes. welcome to the club carlos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

welcome to the club


----------



## lowlife-biker

welcome carlos props for your'e pedal car homie
yoow malverde619 haven't seen you around here to much wazup with you you have a bike or a car?


----------



## Malverde619

nothing much,just trying to finish my frame,im the one that has the bike, my brother is the one who had the cutty but he sold it and bought a 63impala..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 10:50 AM~9434792
> *sic713?
> *


wrong..
im not going no where


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 12:09 PM~9434958
> *OK WHY WAIT HERE IT IS:
> I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME CARLOS (LOS) AND HIS FAMILY TO THE EXCLUSIVE FAMILY. ALOT OF YOU KNOW HIM BY HIS LAY IT LOW NAME (LEGIONS SPIDERMAN). IM GLAD TO WELCOME ANOTHER OUTSTANDING PERSON TO THE FAMILY. WELCOME TO THE FAMILY LOS.
> *


nice DROP'EM congrats on the growing :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 09:09 PM~9434958
> *OK WHY WAIT HERE IT IS:
> I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME CARLOS (LOS) AND HIS FAMILY TO THE EXCLUSIVE FAMILY. ALOT OF YOU KNOW HIM BY HIS LAY IT LOW NAME (LEGIONS SPIDERMAN). IM GLAD TO WELCOME ANOTHER OUTSTANDING PERSON TO THE FAMILY. WELCOME TO THE FAMILY LOS.
> *


..... Post edited before I even posted it :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 12:55 PM~9435979
> *nice DROP'EM congrats on the growing  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homie. Just to let everyone know that if you have any issues or questions feel free to contact anyone from our club. We will try to help anyone out the best way we can.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Dec 12 2007, 12:18 PM~9435580
> *nothing much,just trying to finish my frame,im the one that has the bike, my brother is the one who had the cutty but he sold it and  bought a 63impala..
> *



:0


----------



## Drop'em

I have been getting pms about the plaques, I asked WICKED METAL WORKS to provide pics. of the plaques to make sure they were cut before I send him the money. I will make sure nobody gets screwed out of their cash.


----------



## REC

WELCOME CARLOS !!Cant wait to see your project all done like you told me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 13 2007, 03:18 AM~9438151
> *WELCOME CARLOS !!Cant wait to see your project all done like you told me
> *


Whatup REC I haven't seen you on here in a minute :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 05:57 PM~9438488
> *Whatup REC  I haven't seen you on here in a minute :wave:
> *



That fucker had to go home, his wife told his ass to get home. hahahahaha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

HEY DROP'EM GET AT ME


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 06:36 PM~9438803
> *HEY DROP'EM GET AT ME
> *



nice plaques


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

HEY DROP'EM HERE IS THE PLAQUE LIKE I SAID THEY WAS DONE THE FIRST DAY :biggrin: LESS THAN 1 HOUR TURN AROUND


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 13 2007, 04:45 AM~9438884
> *HEY DROP'EM HERE IS THE PLAQUE LIKE I SAID THEY WAS DONE THE FIRST DAY  :biggrin:  LESS THAN 1 HOUR TURN AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's not what I heard. They were hounding you for days to post it up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 08:25 PM~9439337
> *That's not what I heard. They were hounding you for days to post it up
> *


how was that he ordered them sunday night i gave the cutter the ok monday and less than one hour he called to tell me they was ready and he was closed tuesday so today is weds so how did they hound me :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 13 2007, 05:33 AM~9439412
> *how was that he ordered them sunday night i gave the cutter the ok monday and less than one hour he called to tell me they was ready and he was closed tuesday so today is weds so how did they hound me  :uh:
> *


Sunday through Wednesday is 3 days fool :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 08:36 PM~9439426
> *Sunday through Wednesday is 3 days fool :twak:
> *


hey fool they was DONE monday night i was on the phone with MR.559 and i picked them up today cause i could not cause up like you i have KIDS that i watch on top of business :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

take that shit to the other topic. damn dropem coming u


----------



## 817Lowrider

on another note turn around time is not complete seeing as they have not made it to the customer


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 07:39 PM~9439449
> *on another note turn around time is not complete seeing as they have not made it to the customer
> *


thank you PORK CHOP I mean juangotti. Im still waiting for the plaques to hit my door


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 09:01 PM~9439667
> *thank you PORK CHOP  I mean juangotti. Im still waiting for the plaques to hit my door
> *


will you be drilling the holes your self or will wicked be doing that


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 08:03 PM~9439682
> *will you be drilling the holes your self or will wicked be doing that
> *



what holes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Dec 12 2007, 09:01 PM~9439667-->
> 
> 
> 
> thank you PORK CHOP  I mean juangotti. Im still waiting for the plaques to hit my door
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as soon as the money clears it will be on its way :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 09:03 PM~9439682
> *will you be drilling the holes your self or will wicked be doing that
> *


what holes


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 12 2007, 08:05 PM~9439705
> *as soon as the money clears it will be on its way  :biggrin:
> what holes
> *


As long as I have them by Monday it cool. I have to ship them to get engraved.

WHAT HOLES is he talking about


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 09:09 PM~9439746
> *As long as I have them by Monday it cool. I have to ship them to get engraved.
> 
> WHAT HOLES is he talking about
> *


i think he is used to seeing plaques with holes in the supports but you have hooks


----------



## lowlife-biker

daaaaaaaaaaaamn D great lookin man they look hella clean props homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what you meen with hooks?


----------



## TonyO

12 hour turnaround what chu know bout that?


----------



## stillspinnin

welcome carlos  whats up everyone :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker

im cool almost done with the exams and after that ima party and work on my bike :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 13 2007, 04:52 AM~9442689
> *daaaaaaaaaaaamn D great lookin man they look hella clean props homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what you meen with hooks?
> *


THANKS HOMIE YEA I WOULD HAVE PICKED THEM UP ON MONDAY NIGHT BUT MY KIDS WAS ALREADY IN BED :biggrin: 


THE BOTTOME 2 THING THEY LOOK LIKE HOOKS :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 13 2007, 09:51 AM~9443107
> *im cool almost done with the exams and after that ima party and work on my bike  :biggrin:
> *


  i lost the engine for my model


----------



## Drop'em

I should get the plaques saturday. So I will re-ship them to the engraver for plating


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 12:38 PM~9444118
> *I should get the plaques saturday. So I will re-ship them to the engraver for plating
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 13 2007, 10:36 AM~9444100
> * i lost the engine for my model
> *


that fuckedup I got myself a good motor under the hood :cheesy: 
can't wait to see those plaques engraved


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 13 2007, 12:49 PM~9444244
> *that fuckedup I got myself a good motor under the hood :cheesy:
> can't wait to see those plaques engraved
> *


i custom made a twin turbo system for my grand national motor and now i forgot where i left it


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn thats fucked up I just had a stock motor block like the ones in the og impalas, changed nothing cuz it already looks real clean, hope you find it one of these days


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 13 2007, 12:55 PM~9444307
> *damn thats fucked up I just had a stock motor block like the ones in the og impalas, changed nothing cuz it already looks real clean, hope you find it one of these days
> *


lookin at the way my basement is ill probably never find it.


----------



## Drop'em

CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG:

2 ENGRAVED PLAQUES , 2 CHROMED PLAQUES ARE GOING TO THE BELGIUM CHAPTER CORRECT.


----------



## lowlife-biker

for now I think so but tony aint online so im not shure but I think its like this
1 engraved for me
1 engraved for tony
1 chrome for tony
and 1 for our homie kev chrome


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 13 2007, 11:00 AM~9444361
> *for now I think so but tony aint online so im not shure but I think its like this
> 1 engraved for me
> 1 engraved for tony
> 1 chrome for tony
> and 1 for our homie kev chrome
> *


thanks I have it right, who should I ship them to, that way I can ship just 1 box without getting taxed over here by the post office


----------



## lowlife-biker

Anthony Martinez


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 13 2007, 12:16 PM~9444851
> *Anthony Martinez
> *



HA THE PREZ HIMSELF. OK HE WILL HANDLE IT


----------



## lowlife-biker

where is this mofo anyway, haven't seen or heard of him all day :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 13 2007, 12:27 PM~9444932
> *where is this mofo anyway, haven't seen or heard of him all day  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


I dont know. But we need to give him a hard time when he decides to log on


----------



## lowlife-biker

foshure :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 13 2007, 01:51 PM~9445634
> *foshure :roflmao:
> *


so when he gets on lets give it to him


----------



## lowlife-biker

if he commes on lol


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up brothers?


----------



## AMB1800

my damm pc fucked up yesterday damm this was my longest day ever!!!!!!!! :roflmao: 

got it up and running again lost everything but hey  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

and yeah send the plaques to me once done  they look great by the way, props to both metal works


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 13 2007, 03:22 PM~9446384
> *what's up brothers?
> *


Whats up NOE!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 13 2007, 04:37 PM~9446976
> *my damm pc fucked up yesterday damm this was my longest day ever!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> got it up and running again lost everything but hey    :biggrin:
> *


hEY LOWLIFE DO YOU HEAR ANYONE OR SEE ANYTHING FROM TONY. CAUSE I HAVENT SEEN HIM ALL DAY . I THINK IM SEEING THINGS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 06:21 PM~9447357
> *hEY LOWLIFE DO YOU HEAR ANYONE OR SEE ANYTHING FROM TONY. CAUSE I HAVENT SEEN HIM ALL DAY . I THINK IM SEEING THINGS
> *


hey did you check the tracking number? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 13 2007, 05:22 PM~9447366
> *hey did you check the tracking number? :biggrin:
> *



NO I GOT TIED UP WITH A TNT CUSTOMER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 06:23 PM~9447389
> *NO I GOT TIED UP WITH A TNT CUSTOMER
> *


it is up now :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 13 2007, 05:25 PM~9447400
> *it is up now  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 05:21 PM~9447357
> *hEY LOWLIFE DO YOU HEAR ANYONE OR SEE ANYTHING FROM TONY. CAUSE I HAVENT SEEN HIM ALL DAY . I THINK IM SEEING THINGS
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

bitchez :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 06:25 AM~9451529
> *bitchez  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AMB1800

man i'm tellin you this fuckin pc is acting up again, did 30 mins to start this bitch and now it works like always :uh:


----------



## The ZONE

did you scan for viruses


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 06:33 AM~9451560
> *man i'm tellin you this fuckin pc is acting up again, did 30 mins to start this bitch and now it works like always  :uh:
> *



YEAH YEAH YEAH! ITS OK, YOU DONT HAVE TO LIE TO MAKE FREINDS :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

:angry: :angry: : :banghead: 



whats going over there :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

sup fellas, last day of classes this semester, just got finals and im home for christmas, and naturally back to work


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 06:36 AM~9451566
> *:angry:  :angry: :  :banghead:
> whats going over there  :biggrin:
> *



I had to come to work today, 1 of my techs took a vacation day today so I decide to fill in for him


----------



## AMB1800

damm i still have monday and thuesday exams and then i'm on vacation, sow wednesday i think i start my display  4 reeeeeeaaaaaaaaaal :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE

i need to get some scratch together to start my new bike, its just every time i make money i spend it that fast


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 06:40 AM~9451586
> *damm i still have monday and thuesday exams and then i'm on vacation, sow wednesday i think i start my display    4 reeeeeeaaaaaaaaaal  :biggrin:
> *


me just monday and after that im chill the fuck out if you no what I mean  

so whashappenin whit the rest of y'all?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 14 2007, 09:36 AM~9452413
> *me just monday and after that im chill the fuck out if you no what I mean
> 
> so whashappenin whit the rest of y'all?
> *



Working today n im be going back to my regular maintanance schedual. I have been working everyday since october the 1st. I had to give up on VEGAS cause of my job, n now that im going ot be off on weekends again it going to be great. BACK TO THE GARAGE


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool ima have to go to work tomorow tho


----------



## stillspinnin

sup guys, im just chillin


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 14 2007, 09:57 AM~9452568
> *sup guys, im just chillin
> *



How is your leg homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up exclusive. just got my first set of wire. hella clean


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 10:30 AM~9452793
> *what up exclusive. just got my first set of wire. hella clean
> *


ok. n we care cause why! ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 11:32 AM~9452805
> *ok. n we care cause why! ?
> *


cus Im so cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 10:35 AM~9452821
> *cus Im so cool. :biggrin:
> *



OK. ANYWAYS BACK TO THE TOPIC


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah back to stillspinnins leg  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 14 2007, 10:42 AM~9452874
> *yeah back to stillspinnins leg    :biggrin:
> *



So hows your leg fooker


----------



## stillspinnin

its gettin better


----------



## AMB1800

i worked on my model yesterday 63 impala showcar :biggrin: cut the inner fenders out yesterday, there you see how i was borred :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 12:11 PM~9453469
> *
> i worked on my model yesterday 63 impala showcar  :biggrin:  cut the inner fenders out yesterday, there you see how i was borred  :roflmao:
> *



SORRY BUT WHO ASK WHAT YOU DID YESTERDAY? SO THATS WHY YOU WERENT ON LINE CAUSE YOU WERE PLAYING WITH YOUR LITTLE CARS


----------



## AMB1800

you bitch ass :machinegun: :machinegun: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man i formatted my pc 2 times, even my laptop fucked up because of the windows vista that blocked when i wanted to connect to msn :uh: :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 12:18 PM~9453511
> *you bitch ass  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> man i formatted my pc 2 times, even my laptop fucked up because of the windows vista that blocked when i wanted to connect to msn :uh:  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

man I can't wait for that prorider jam its gon be crazy
yo tony tell me what youl need fo the show so I can bring it with me


----------



## AMB1800

i need your bikes, your displays and the exclusive plaque on the back :biggrin:  


just messin with you :biggrin: 


i will check out what we need, first i need to receive a confirmation of the organisation, but i think it will be a YES  

if you want we can put a table with some model cars if there finished like we planned to do for stars on wheelz, we can also put a photo album with bikes from ALL THE CHAPTERS to show what exclusive has  :biggrin: (DAMM thats a good idea :biggrin: )


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 01:04 PM~9453857
> *i need your bikes, your displays and the exclusive plaque on the back  :biggrin:
> just messin with you  :biggrin:
> i will check out what we need, first i need to receive a confirmation of the organisation, but i think it will be a YES
> 
> if you want we can put a table with some model cars if there finished like we planned to do for stars on wheelz, we can also put a photo album with bikes from ALL THE CHAPTERS to show what exclusive has    :biggrin:  (DAMM thats a good idea  :biggrin: )
> *


can I come to :happysad: :biggrin: 
yeah tose are great ideas ime get the table and some velour (you have any left) and ima take al my models and hoppers + some magz and a foto album would be cool


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 01:04 PM~9453857
> *i need your bikes, your displays and the exclusive plaque on the back  :biggrin:
> just messin with you  :biggrin:
> i will check out what we need, first i need to receive a confirmation of the organisation, but i think it will be a YES
> 
> if you want we can put a table with some model cars if there finished like we planned to do for stars on wheelz, we can also put a photo album with bikes from ALL THE CHAPTERS to show what exclusive has    :biggrin:  (DAMM thats a good idea  :biggrin: )
> *


----------



## AMB1800

yeah i got some white velour from juicy's display so we can use that, also have pink velour but i think white is better :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

hell people will think we gay :roflmao: 
yeah white would be great ima start a foto album when I gots some time


----------



## AMB1800

yup

SO ALL EXCLUSIVE MEMBERS: PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 01:13 PM~9453934
> *yup
> 
> SO ALL EXCLUSIVE MEMBERS: PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!
> *



YOU WONT GET ONE FROM ME, I DONT HAVE NOTHIN UNLESS YOU WANT THE OLD ONE


----------



## AMB1800

2 D GRAVE repped exclusive and is still considered exclusive


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 01:15 PM~9453959
> *2 D GRAVE repped exclusive and is still considered exclusive
> *


OK I WILL PUT ALL THE EXCLUSIVE PICS UP HERE IN A FEW FOR YOU OK


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2007, 03:13 PM~9453934
> *yup
> 
> SO ALL EXCLUSIVE MEMBERS: PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Drop'em

HERE GOES TEXAS:


----------



## stillspinnin

NEW JERSEY


----------



## Drop'em

I have the rest on my computer at home. I will send them to you tonight


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## lowlife-biker

cool bookmarkt all of them for the album :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

yup


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup everyone


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

that bike tthat is in d pic wit rec n dropem is it still exclusive??


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 15 2007, 12:48 PM~9459786
> *that bike tthat is in d pic wit rec n dropem is it still exclusive??
> *



Yeah that Mario(RASER X).


----------



## Drop'em

HEY FAM. JUST FOR INFO. I RECEIVED THE PLAQUES THIS MORNING AND I ALREADY SHIPPED THEM OUT THE PLATED N ENGRAVED. SO THERE ON THEIR WAY TO THE ENGRAVER. I DIDNT TAKE ANY PICS OF THEM CAUSE I WANTED TO HURRY UP AND SHIP SO HE CAN RECEIVE THEM MONDAY. THANKS THEY CAME OUT OK.


----------



## AMB1800

allright  sow maybe for new year their done?

be carefull with shipping shit on new year cuz alot of mail gets lost on those dates...


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING

:0


----------



## REC

Whats up Exclusive !!what up Noe


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up REC? i'm just chillin here at home, got to clean my rims and see if i can make it to the toy drive/car show tomorrow


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2007, 04:27 PM~9460755
> *what's up REC?  i'm just chillin here at home, got to clean my rims and see if i can make it to the toy drive/car show tomorrow
> *


Cool me too just chillin and about too work on some exclusive art work so dropem can post them on my space and layitlow..


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool, so what's this i hear about "Expensive Taste" ?


----------



## noe_from_texas

here's my bike, one of them at least :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2007, 06:40 PM~9460805
> *here's my bike, one of them at least :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and the only one thats finished :biggrin: sup noe


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 16 2007, 12:33 AM~9460779
> *cool, so what's this i hear about "Expensive Taste" ?
> *


x2 tell us about it man :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 15 2007, 12:48 PM~9459786
> *that bike tthat is in d pic wit rec n dropem is it still exclusive??
> *


I know I had told yeah, but he joined another club. He didnt let us know about it. He showed at the toy for tots show here in houston with another club. That cool cause it wont hurt us none. We still have great people and commited people. 

WHATS UP WORLD!


----------



## AMB1800

all good over here  trike is getting a photoshoot in one of the next weeks :0 hno:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2007, 04:33 PM~9460779
> *cool, so what's this i hear about "Expensive Taste" ?
> *


Well its a project that i been working on for six months that should come out in Houston in 2008 but I am just taking my time like i did with Problemas 
EXPENSIVE TASTE is the name of the bike because this hobby is sure Expensive


----------



## AMB1800

commin from you i'm sure its gonna be sick :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 15 2007, 05:28 PM~9460997
> *all good over here    trike is getting a photoshoot in one of the next weeks :0  hno:
> *



CONGRATS ON THE PHOTOSHOOT


----------



## AMB1800

thanks, pics will be for the next crank magazine


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool congratz tony
can't wait to see your'e next project REC
Yo noe that bike came out real clean it makes me wanna ride it :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

What everyone doing for the holidays?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 16 2007, 09:14 PM~9466574
> *What everyone doing for the holidays?
> *


nm you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 25 2007, 09:08 PM~8176232
> *MEEE TOOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 09:23 PM~9466835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


R.I.P. that glass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 08:40 PM~9466886
> *R.I.P. that glass
> *


RIP


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2007, 08:40 PM~9466886
> *R.I.P. that glass
> *


what had you been drinkin :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 17 2007, 04:11 AM~9468214
> *what had you been drinkin  :roflmao:
> *


just a lil bit of this, lil bit of that


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 17 2007, 03:14 AM~9466574
> *What everyone doing for the holidays?
> *


Sweet Dreamz Display :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

frame+ model car+ club stuff like shirts and banner


----------



## AMB1800

oh yeah model car too hahaha i already prepared 3 model cars for march, need to finish the biggest bitch now :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

looks tight
ima make one but with full display en shit+ 17 small cars and a hopper


----------



## AMB1800

yep full disp is comming for this bitch too, but first the display of the bike


----------



## Drop'em

Im going to be off next week, because January 2nd I will be working night shift for 8 weeks so I might be out of pocket for a while.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up yall?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Dec 18 2007, 08:40 PM~9480197
> *wus up yall?
> *


sup dog aint seen you on in a minute.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Dec 18 2007, 07:40 PM~9480197
> *wus up yall?
> *


Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! I thought you forgot about us. What was your name again ? HAHAHAHAHHA What is going on "D"


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys, just like to say my first bike got it's first trophy this past sunday, i got 3rd out of 3 bikes  i might have to forget about street and go straight to mild or semi, i don't like 3rd place trophies. plus all 3 bikes were different categories and they put us all in one class


----------



## AMB1800

congrats with the trophy anyway


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 19 2007, 11:17 AM~9484261
> *what's up guys, just like to say my first bike got it's first trophy this past sunday, i got 3rd out of 3 bikes   i might have to forget about street and go straight to mild or semi, i don't like 3rd place trophies.  plus all 3 bikes were different categories and they put us all in one class
> *


CONGRATS. NOW YOU KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO


----------



## Drop'em

The shirts are going to be on hold for a little bit cause I had to use some of the cash to get the plaques done. The plater went up on the plating n gold so I had to use some of the cash I had to pay off the shirts. Holla at me if you ordred a plaque for more info. If you just had a straight chrome plaque it will be finished on saturday


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 19 2007, 01:17 PM~9484261
> *what's up guys, just like to say my first bike got it's first trophy this past sunday, i got 3rd out of 3 bikes   i might have to forget about street and go straight to mild or semi, i don't like 3rd place trophies.  plus all 3 bikes were different categories and they put us all in one class
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

I'M PROUD TO PRESENT YOU THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB :biggrin:  



Marlo, with his bike Clownin' Players!!!






















EUROPE DOING IT BIG  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

YOU TOOK MY JOB. CONGRATS MARLO WELCOME TO THE CLUB BRO. 

MAN WE DOING IT BIG




> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2007, 06:32 PM~9487519
> *I'M PROUD TO PRESENT YOU THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB  :biggrin:
> Marlo, with his bike Clownin' Players!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUROPE DOING IT BIG    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> *YOU TOOK MY JOB.*


you told me so man :biggrin: 


i know someone who's sleepin right now and is going to flip when he gets on lil, i think that person's nickname was lowlife sumthing hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MARLO

THANK'S


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2007, 06:40 PM~9487590
> *you told me so man  :biggrin:
> i know someone who's sleepin right now and is going to flip when he gets on lil, i think that person's nickname was lowlife sumthing hahaha  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ITS ONLY 8 PM OVER HERE FUCK GOING TO SLEEP


----------



## AMB1800

3 am


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

like all the gold


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2007, 07:32 PM~9487519
> *I'M PROUD TO PRESENT YOU THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB  :biggrin:
> Marlo, with his bike Clownin' Players!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUROPE DOING IT BIG    :biggrin:
> *



welcome to the club Marlo, that thing is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2007, 06:32 PM~9487519
> *I'M PROUD TO PRESENT YOU THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB  :biggrin:
> Marlo, with his bike Clownin' Players!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUROPE DOING IT BIG    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 daaaaaaaaaamn just woke up...... damn this just amazes me I always loved that bike :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 
welcome to the family marlo


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2007, 06:40 PM~9487590
> *you told me so man  :biggrin:
> i know someone who's sleepin right now and is going to flip when he gets on lil, i think that person's nickname was lowlife sumthing hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 fo real I was blown away ask em whatsup to him next time you talk to him


----------



## AMB1800

just saw something on the home page :biggrin: 



=> HAPPY B-DAY FOR STILLSPINNIN!!!! HAVE A GOOD ONE BRO


----------



## lowlife-biker

happy birthday bro


----------



## Badass93

Marlo,member of the belgium chapter or a new internationnal chapter in France???


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Dec 20 2007, 08:10 AM~9491037-->
> 
> 
> 
> just saw something on the home page  :biggrin:
> => HAPPY B-DAY FOR STILLSPINNIN!!!! HAVE A GOOD ONE BRO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Dec 20 2007, 08:16 AM~9491049
> *happy birthday bro
> *


thanks guys


----------



## noe_from_texas

happy birthday man


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 20 2007, 07:52 PM~9492771
> *Marlo,member of the belgium chapter or a new internationnal chapter in France???
> 
> *


lets say there is no belgian chapter but just one mayor chapter for the moment, once there will be more peeps in france they can start up a chap, but hey i know someone who is going to say i'm stealin his job again hahahaha so i'll let him answer :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 20 2007, 04:37 PM~9493790
> *happy birthday man
> *


thanks


----------



## Drop'em

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY ONE LEGG FREIND


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

happy b-day homie :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2007, 03:26 PM~9494104
> *lets say there is no belgian chapter but just one mayor chapter for the moment, once there will be more peeps in france they can start up a chap, but hey i know someone who is going to say i'm stealin his job again hahahaha so i'll let him answer  :biggrin:
> *


ASS CLOWN................................... You in charge of those members outside the u.s. now so get the ball moving. Oh yeah get with jonnyb from AUSTRALIA. Talk to him that way yall can get things together and coordinate


----------



## AMB1800

man jonny is on the other side of the world too! :biggrin: 

I STARTED ON MY DISPLAY TODAY  


ohhh yeeeaaaaaaah :biggrin:  AMB doin it again  


..................


BUT NO PICS :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2007, 06:13 PM~9495501
> *man jonny is on the other side of the world too!  :biggrin:
> 
> I STARTED ON MY DISPLAY TODAY
> ohhh yeeeaaaaaaah  :biggrin:    AMB doin it again
> ..................
> BUT NO PICS  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



Fine I guess you cant fill my shoes after all, I will deal with jonnyb. Congrats on your display but I have to do it, pics or it didnt happen


----------



## AMB1800

i'll pm you some pics 2morrow


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2007, 06:20 PM~9495569
> *i'll pm you some pics 2morrow
> *



hahahahahahaha. Dont be scared fool, Im just bull shittin. PM the pics so i can check it out


----------



## AMB1800

i know but i was going to send them anywayz :biggrin: 

but theirs nothin special about it you know, just some wood for the moment :biggrin: 

now gotta do all the technical shit, gettin it workin, then i'm makin a whole system so that the trike still can get electricity even when it spins, because my power converter is in the turntable


----------



## jonny b

hay exclusive have a good chrismas thinking of yall all not on here much any more time limeted look after your selfs drink up bros


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Dec 21 2007, 04:14 AM~9499751
> *hay exclusive have a good chrismas thinking of yall all not on here much any more  time limeted  look after your selfs drink up bros
> *




Have a good one yourself bro, and a happy new year just in case we dont talk for a while. Also to the entire WORLS HAVE A NICE N SAFE HOLIDAYS


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dropem did u find out about da thing i asked u about


im loookin for a fork n handlebars mostly


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Dec 20 2007, 07:47 PM~9495286-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY ONE LEGG FREIND
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey thats 1 1/2 to you :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 20 2007, 07:48 PM~9495297
> *happy b-day homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup people


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up Exclusive!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 21 2007, 02:47 PM~9502845
> *what's up Exclusive!!!
> *



Wuz up 9th wonder of the world


----------



## noe_from_texas

check your p.m.'s i'm not home so i'll log on later


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 21 2007, 03:02 PM~9502979
> *check your p.m.'s  i'm not home so i'll log on later
> *



I got it already n replied to you already too


----------



## stillspinnin

sup guys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 21 2007, 12:55 PM~9501670
> *hey thats 1 1/2 to you  :biggrin:
> thanks man
> *


no big deal :biggrin:


----------



## kev1800

supp family







i'm in here too


----------



## AMB1800

yup yup kevin is in here too  :biggrin: soon a plaque on that bike  


supp with everyone??? :biggrin: 


i've been working on my turntable today  

bitch spins, i tested it with myself and makes me turn arround without any problem so i think it willl hold the heavy mofuckin' Sweet Dreamz :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kev1800_@Dec 22 2007, 04:01 PM~9509798
> *supp family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in here too
> *



GLAD TO HAVE YOU ABOARD KEVIN.



I HAVE THE PLAQUES( JUST THE CHROME ONES)


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 22 2007, 08:02 PM~9510617
> *GLAD TO HAVE YOU ABOARD KEVIN.
> I HAVE THE PLAQUES( JUST THE CHROME ONES)
> *



pics or your lying :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 24 2007, 01:40 AM~9516407
> *pics or your lying  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey amb1800 i got these lights if you want them, they used to be on my green bike but i no longer need them. you can have them if you pay for the shipping, that's all. i'm not sure how much it would be though since your in Europe


----------



## 86' Chevy

Merry Christmas form team wicked


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Dec 21 2007, 10:32 AM~9501066
> *dropem did u find out about da thing i asked u about
> im loookin for a fork n handlebars mostly
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin

_ HAPPY HOLIDAYS HOMIES_


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup everyone happy hollidays


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 24 2007, 02:29 PM~9521543
> *wasup everyone happy hollidays
> *


sup gunna have my cast removed the day after christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

YALL HAVE A SAFE X-MAS N A HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM YOURS TRULY,


DROP'EM
N FAMILY


----------



## Drop'em

YALL HAVE A SAFE X-MAS N A HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM YOURS TRULY,


DROP'EM
N FAMILY


----------



## AMB1800

merry x-mas to all from the part of the belgian homiez


----------



## Malverde619

merry xmas everyone


----------



## GAYHEM

:0


----------



## lowlife-biker

gayhem lol :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 23 2007, 06:01 PM~9516543
> *hey amb1800 i got these lights if you want them, they used to be on my green bike but i no longer need them.  you can have them if you pay for the shipping, that's all.  i'm not sure how much it would be though since your in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if he dont want them id like to have those lights. let me know shipped to 78232


----------



## noe_from_texas

i need to get a quote from the post office, but have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## AMB1800

supp with everyone  


i worked on the trike again today lol :biggrin: 

cleaned up my seat and installed a new twisted seatpost cuz the one dropem gave me with the seat was too simple, didn't install the seat yet cuz i don't have enough gold parts on the trike

I also started the other screen for the left mirror, should be done tomorrow

as for the turntable, bitch spins without any problems, my dad goes on it and it makes him turn so i think there will be no problem to spin Sweet Dreamz


----------



## Drop'em

MALVERDE 619 YOUR IN BOX IS FULL DELETE IT SO I CAN GIVE YOU MY ADDRESS FOR THE PLAQUES


----------



## ghost-rider

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 25 2007, 03:22 PM~9529111
> *supp with everyone
> i worked on the trike again today lol  :biggrin:
> 
> cleaned up my seat and installed a new twisted seatpost cuz the one dropem gave me with the seat was too simple, didn't install the seat yet cuz i don't have enough gold parts on the trike
> 
> I also started the other screen for the left mirror, should be done tomorrow
> 
> as for the turntable, bitch spins without any problems, my dad goes on it and it makes him turn so i think there will be no problem to spin Sweet Dreamz
> *


good luck on your bike homie :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

WHAT THE DEAL PEOPLE? The word out there is that we only have 1 member in our chapters. So I gues you have to get your troops together n show them what EXCLUSIVE is all about


----------



## lowlife-biker

we are with 4 in the belgium chapter but we still growing


----------



## AMB1800

its not the quantity that counts but the quality


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 26 2007, 06:31 AM~9533202
> *its not the quantity that counts but the quality
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Drop'em

GOOD MORNING FOOKERS!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Dec 21 2007, 04:14 AM~9499751
> *hay exclusive have a good chrismas thinking of yall all not on here much any more  time limeted  look after your selfs drink up bros
> *


Wuz Up Jonnyb!

Man I hope you n your family had a good time during the x-mas holiday. Now we get ready for the new year


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up world how wus everyones holidays? mines wus good still got one more day to celebrate thas tha bday on saturday.


----------



## lowlife-biker

mine was ok I was to fuckin tired to open my presents so I just went to bed :ugh:


----------



## Malverde619

my christmas was good,instead of turkey my mom made some chicken enchiladas.hope everybody elses was well


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Dec 26 2007, 12:40 PM~9534743
> *wus up world how wus everyones holidays? mines wus good still got one more day to celebrate thas tha bday on saturday.
> *



Wuz Up sttranger


----------



## Drop'em

GOOD MORNING WORLD!


MAN ANOTHER BORING ASS DAY IN THE GARAGE. IM GOING TO START MY NEW PROJECT FOR THE BUILD OFF TODAY, I WENT TO SHORTY'S AND BOUGHT THE FRAME N FENDERS TO START CUTTING SHIT UP. ANY IDEAS?


----------



## AMB1800

you know what, i'm borred as fuck, gonna paint some shit on paint and send you that, you know i get down on paint don't you? :biggrin: 

pm sent on this


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 27 2007, 09:39 AM~9541453
> *you know what, i'm borred as fuck, gonna paint some shit on paint and send you that, you know i get down on paint don't you?  :biggrin:
> 
> pm sent on this
> *


COOL. I HAVE TO GET WITH OUR SPONCOR SIC713 TO FIGURE SHIT OUT TOO


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Dec 26 2007, 02:36 PM~9535385
> *my christmas was good,instead of turkey my mom made some chicken enchiladas.hope everybody elses was well
> *



Yeah I had TAMALES N MENUDO. You know how us MEXICANS get down. Anyways NEW YEARS is coming n I have to stay home cause I work the folowing day it sucks


----------



## Malverde619

thats true,im mexican and all but one thing i wont eat ever is menudo..it smells nasty and looks nasty.my grandma made it lastnight for everyone. i stayed in my room just so i wouldnt have to smell it.


----------



## Drop'em

IM STILL WAITING FOR THE ENGRAVED ONE TO COME IN BUT HERE IS WHAT THE CHROME ONES LOOK LIKE: Anthony I will ship BELGIUMS stuff out when I receive the rest.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## AMB1800

DAMMMMMM it looks goooooooooooood    :biggrin: 

can't wait to have mine :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 27 2007, 07:29 PM~9545596
> *DAMMMMMM it looks goooooooooooood        :biggrin:
> 
> can't wait to have mine  :biggrin:
> *



I seen 1 engraved already wait till you see the rest


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 27 2007, 07:29 PM~9545596
> *DAMMMMMM it looks goooooooooooood        :biggrin:
> 
> can't wait to have mine  :biggrin:
> *



I seen 1 engraved already wait till you see the rest


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 27 2007, 07:28 PM~9545588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Dec 27 2007, 08:33 PM~9545621-->
> 
> 
> 
> I seen 1 engraved already wait till you see the rest
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh so u holding out :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REC_@Dec 27 2007, 10:55 PM~9547203
> *:0
> *


damn it is a ghost lmfao


----------



## 86' Chevy

Nice plag Exclusive :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 28 2007, 05:02 AM~9545387
> *IM STILL WAITING FOR THE ENGRAVED ONE TO COME IN BUT HERE IS WHAT THE CHROME ONES LOOK LIKE: Anthony I will ship BELGIUMS stuff out when I receive the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see a flaw under the X on those plaques.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 27 2007, 09:55 PM~9547203
> *:0
> *


Hey REC what going on. Hey bud, just to let you know that theres a club that I think Mr. 3D started its called EXPENSIVE TASTE. I know its what your new bike is called so dont trip just wanted to let you know. I told them in the HOUSTON LOWRIDER topic under Lowrider General


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2007, 07:36 AM~9549527
> *I see a flaw under the X on those plaques.
> *


who cares :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2007, 08:01 PM~9550110
> *who cares :uh:
> *


If you pay for something you better expect to get it done right


----------



## sic713

looks right to me.. only difference i see is theres no point...
big fuckin deal... still looks like a perfect "x"


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2007, 11:14 AM~9550179
> *looks right to me.. only difference i see is theres no point...
> big fuckin deal... still looks like a perfect "x"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2007, 08:14 PM~9550179
> *looks right to me.. only difference i see is theres no point...
> big fuckin deal... still looks like a perfect "x"
> *





> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 28 2007, 11:24 PM~9551355
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Y'all are blind then :nosad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2007, 08:14 PM~9550179
> *looks right to me.. only difference i see is theres no point...
> big fuckin deal... still looks like a perfect "x"
> *





> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 28 2007, 11:24 PM~9551355
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Y'all are blind then :nosad:


----------



## lowlife-biker

daamn after five days work/sleep Im happy to see those plaques they look real clean


----------



## AMB1800

supp milz, sow you're working you're ass out or what :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thats good man, thats the way to get things going


----------



## lowlife-biker

jep tell me abouth it anyways I ain't done so ima go to sleep lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2007, 01:29 PM~9551383
> *Y'all are blind then :nosad:
> *


the only thiing that bothers me.. is the "e" on the end


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2007, 04:52 PM~9552321
> *the only thiing that bothers me.. is the "e" on the end
> *


almost like a f but meh


----------



## 84 BLAZER

thanks for the seats


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 28 2007, 05:40 PM~9553181
> *thanks for the seats
> *



no problem


----------



## ghost-rider

a drop'em i need to talk to you..
pm me when you can


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Dec 28 2007, 06:32 PM~9553643
> *a drop'em i need to talk to you..
> pm me when you can
> *



pm sent


----------



## Drop'em

Whats going on people? Man I cant believe the year has come to an end already. Well I know we as a club have been thinking about the new year, and we all have big plans for 2008. I would like to be the first to wish all of our freinds n fellow lay it low homies a happy new year and a BIG THANKS for showing love n support to EXCLUSIVE, we have had a blast talking a meeting some of yall. We look forward to the new year and are expecting big things from everyone around the world. To all have a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yours Truly,

DROP'EM
Baytown, Texas

EXCLUSIVE Car n Bike Club
TEXAS


----------



## ROBERTO G

^^^^^^^^is that from exclusive rides or just exclusive :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 29 2007, 03:58 PM~9559535
> *^^^^^^^^from the one n only exclusive  :0
> *


Theres a new club called EXCLUSIVE RIDES. We have been on here for 6 or 7 months when in the hell have you seen us say EXCLUSIVE RIDES. 1 thing I ask dont come into this topic n screw it up.


----------



## ROBERTO G

:uh: it was a joke. and i cant find the wiper shit


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 29 2007, 03:56 PM~9559524
> *Whats going on people? Man I cant believe the year has come to an end already. Well I know we as a club have been thinking about the new year, and we all have big plans for 2008. I would like to be the first to wish all of our freinds n fellow lay it low homies a happy new year and a BIG THANKS for showing love n support to EXCLUSIVE, we have had a blast talking a meeting some of yall. We look forward to the new year and are expecting big things from everyone around the world. To all have a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yours Truly,
> 
> DROP'EM
> Baytown, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE Car n Bike Club
> TEXAS
> *



TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 29 2007, 04:56 PM~9559524
> *Whats going on people? Man I cant believe the year has come to an end already. Well I know we as a club have been thinking about the new year, and we all have big plans for 2008. I would like to be the first to wish all of our freinds n fellow lay it low homies a happy new year and a BIG THANKS for showing love n support to EXCLUSIVE, we have had a blast talking a meeting some of yall. We look forward to the new year and are expecting big things from everyone around the world. To all have a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yours Truly,
> 
> DROP'EM
> Baytown, Texas
> 
> EXCLUSIVE Car n Bike Club
> TEXAS
> *


cingrats bro i wish you guys all the luck


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys, haven't been on in a few days, what's new?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 29 2007, 06:53 PM~9560448
> *what's up guys, haven't been on in a few days, what's new?
> *



The Giant are kicking the Patriots ass. HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9560808
> *The Giant are kicking the Patriots ass.  HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

:ugh:


----------



## Drop'em

ONE AGAIN



> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 29 2007, 03:56 PM~9559524
> *Whats going on people? Man I cant believe the year has come to an end already. Well I know we as a club have been thinking about the new year, and we all have big plans for 2008. I would like to be the first to wish all of our freinds n fellow lay it low homies a happy new year and a BIG THANKS for showing love n support to EXCLUSIVE, we have had a blast talking a meeting some of yall. We look forward to the new year and are expecting big things from everyone around the world. To all have a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yours Truly,
> 
> DROP'EM
> Baytown, Texas
> 
> EXCLUSIVE Car n Bike Club
> TEXAS
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 30 2007, 09:32 PM~9568720
> *Yeah we are
> *


How many deep. your gonna see your parts in person.lol


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2007, 08:34 PM~9568737
> *How many deep. your gonna see your parts in person.lol
> *


4 deep


----------



## 817Lowrider

it will prolly just be me and sam but trying to get erics ass over here


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2007, 08:39 PM~9568785
> *it will prolly just be me and sam but trying to get erics ass over here
> *



koo. We be rolling out 4 deep with 100 bikes.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 30 2007, 05:17 PM~9567124
> *:ugh:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Drop'em

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO US FROM US: EXCLUSIVE WORLD WIDE

I KNOW IM MISSING SOME TO POST BUT I CANT FIND THEM WHEN I DO I WILL POST


----------



## Malverde619

forgot me









well it doesnt look like that anymore cuz i sold that green frame.










almost done with the frame


----------



## Drop'em

sfdghdfgh


----------



## Drop'em

I ALSO NEED TO POST:

CHERRY PASION
SCREEEEEEWHEAD S
SPIDER MAN

BUT THERE NOT DONE YET SO WE WILL WAIT







> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Dec 30 2007, 11:34 PM~9570473
> *forgot me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it doesnt look like that anymore cuz i sold that green frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done with the frame
> *


----------



## AMB1800

cherry passion is done, its a street bike with custom flake paint and all gold parts


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 31 2007, 05:41 AM~9571609
> *
> 
> cherry passion is done, its a street bike with custom flake paint and all gold parts
> *



PICS.


----------



## 86' Chevy

:biggrin: alot of nice bike!!!!


----------



## AMB1800

this is cherry passion   



















HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


----------



## Drop'em

THERES THE BEAUTY





> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 31 2007, 09:31 AM~9572240
> *this is cherry passion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL
> *


----------



## sic713

that new frame is fuckin sick..
and also homegirls bike is clean ass hell


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 10:36 AM~9572675
> *that new frame is fuckin sick..
> and also homegirls bike is clean ass hell
> *



Thanks. You need to hurry up n get un busy. I have a feeling you wont be fucking with bikes anymore oh well.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

*Happy New Year .

*


----------



## Drop'em

MAN ALL I ASK 4 IS THAT EXCLUSIVE INVADES ARIZONA, FOR THE YEAR 2008.

CAN IT HAPPEN LETS SEE.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 31 2007, 11:01 AM~9572841
> *Thanks. You need to hurry up n get un busy. I have a feeling you wont be fucking with bikes anymore oh well.
> *


im down with bikes forever.. but the time frame will change.. bikes dont pay the bills..
and sure wont help build el sicko


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 03:26 PM~9574806
> *im down with bikes forever.. but the time frame will change.. bikes dont pay the bills..
> and sure wont help build el sicko
> *



Well that cool. I sold the MC n buying my uncles 68 convertable imapala. Hopefully we can do something with it for easter.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 03:26 PM~9574806
> *im down with bikes forever.. but the time frame will change.. bikes dont pay the bills..
> and sure wont help build el sicko
> *



Well that cool. I sold the MC n buying my uncles 68 convertable imapala. Hopefully we can do something with it for easter.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 31 2007, 03:13 PM~9574720
> *MAN ALL I ASK 4 IS THAT EXCLUSIVE INVADES ARIZONA, FOR THE YEAR 2008.
> 
> CAN IT HAPPEN LETS SEE.</span>
> *




ECLUSIVE will invade <span style=\'color:blue\'>ARIZONA this year and I will step my game up a few notches. Thanks EXCLUSIVE for giving me a shot I will not let you down. 

One city at a time.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 31 2007, 03:37 PM~9574901
> *ECLUSIVE  will invade ARIZONA this year and I will step my game up a few notches.  Thanks EXCLUSIVE for giving me a shot I will not let you down.
> 
> One city at a time.
> *



WELCOME TO THE CLUB HOMIE. 

One city at a time. You are right


----------



## Raguness

Thanks homie feels good to be aboard.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 31 2007, 04:37 PM~9574901
> *ECLUSIVE  will invade ARIZONA this year and I will step my game up a few notches.  Thanks EXCLUSIVE for giving me a shot I will not let you down.
> 
> One city at a time.
> *



welcome to the club bro, i seen your old bike and know you got what it takes :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

_ HAPPY NEW YEAR_ :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 31 2007, 05:43 PM~9574951
> *Thanks homie feels good to be aboard.
> *


WELCOME HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 31 2007, 03:53 PM~9575028
> *WELCOME HOMIE :wave:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

happy new years from WICKED METAL WORKS


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 31 2007, 04:00 PM~9575082
> *Thanks homie.
> *


You WELCOME HOMIE.



Now to all hater:

JUST TO LET ALL THOSE HATER THAT KEEP CALLING ME. IT DOESNT MATTER THE NUMBER OF PEOPLE WE HAVE ALL OVER, ITS THE QUALITY OF WHAT WE GOT. IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM THEN STEP UP TO ME WHEN YOU SEE ME AT YOUR LOCAL CAR SHOWS...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 31 2007, 03:28 PM~9574833
> *Well that cool. I sold the MC n buying my uncles 68 convertable imapala. Hopefully we can do something with it for easter.
> *


im down.. hit me up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 07:35 PM~9576396
> *im down.. hit me up
> *


hey SIC like your AV post up a bigger pic


----------



## sic713

dont have a bigger one.. hats the size it was when i found it in off topic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 07:53 PM~9576559
> *dont have a bigger one.. hats the size it was when i found it in off topic
> *


damn


----------



## 86' Chevy

HAPPY NEW YEAR EXCLUSIVE FORM TEAM WICKED HOPE EVERYONES YEAR WAS GREAT!!


----------



## REC

"HAPPY NEW YEARS !!EXCLUSIVE" I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME Raguness TO THE CLUB
THIS YEAR WE HOPE TO HAVE THE T SHIRTS ,CAR STICKERS,AND NEW PROJECTS DONE
WHEN WE FIRST TALKED ABOUT MAKING A NEW CLUB WE WANTED TO HAVE ALL KINDS OF CUSTOM BIKE FROM ORIGINALS,STREET, TO RADICALS EVEN MODEL CARS.FOR 2008 WE HOPE TO SHOW STRONGER AND HAVE MORE CHAPTERS


----------



## noe_from_texas

we will REC, have a safe New Years!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 31 2007, 07:48 PM~9576989
> *"HAPPY NEW YEARS !!EXCLUSIVE" I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME Raguness TO THE CLUB
> THIS YEAR WE HOPE TO HAVE THE T SHIRTS ,CAR STICKERS,AND NEW PROJECTS DONE
> WHEN WE FIRST TALKED ABOUT MAKING A NEW CLUB WE WANTED TO HAVE ALL KINDS OF CUSTOM BIKE FROM ORIGINALS,STREET, TO RADICALS  EVEN MODEL CARS.FOR 2008 WE HOPE TO SHOW STRONGER AND HAVE MORE CHAPTERS
> *


metal plaques...
:no:
plaque stickers on windows will get ya clowned...


happy new year lil fucker..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 08:08 PM~9577080
> *metal plaques...
> :no:
> plaque stickers on windows will get ya clowned...
> happy new year lil fucker..
> *



REC is dumb. I have the metal plaques for us n he is still with that old school shit


HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL


----------



## noe_from_texas

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 31 2007, 08:48 PM~9576989
> *"HAPPY NEW YEARS !!EXCLUSIVE" I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME Raguness TO THE CLUB
> THIS YEAR WE HOPE TO HAVE THE T SHIRTS ,CAR STICKERS,AND NEW PROJECTS DONE
> WHEN WE FIRST TALKED ABOUT MAKING A NEW CLUB WE WANTED TO HAVE ALL KINDS OF CUSTOM BIKE FROM ORIGINALS,STREET, TO RADICALS  EVEN MODEL CARS.FOR 2008 WE HOPE TO SHOW STRONGER AND HAVE MORE CHAPTERS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

happy new years emilio

be in the look out for what used to be your mc :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

2008 is finally here


----------



## Malverde619

not here yet,another 1 hour 1/2 
but happy new years everyone


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 1 2008, 02:25 AM~9576319
> *You WELCOME HOMIE.
> 
> Now to all hater:
> 
> JUST TO LET ALL THOSE HATER THAT KEEP CALLING ME.  IT DOESNT MATTER THE NUMBER OF PEOPLE WE HAVE ALL OVER, ITS THE QUALITY OF WHAT WE GOT. IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM THEN STEP UP TO ME WHEN YOU SEE ME AT YOUR LOCAL CAR SHOWS...
> *


THATS SOOOOOOO RIGHT    

2008 is there now, ready to kick some ass for this season or what :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 1 2008, 08:15 AM~9579440
> *THATS SOOOOOOO RIGHT
> 
> 2008 is there now, ready to kick some ass for this season or what  :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEAH IM READY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 31 2007, 11:01 PM~9577702
> *:biggrin:
> *


all about that paper.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy New Year guys see some of ya in Dallas


----------



## AMB1800

wheres emilio (lowlife) anyway :dunno:

i remember when i wasn't on for 1 day you where ignoring me and shit when i came back :uh: :machinegun::biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 1 2008, 02:05 PM~9580898
> *wheres emilio (lowlife) anyway  :dunno:
> 
> i remember when i wasn't on for 1 day you where ignoring me and shit when i came back  :uh:  :machinegun::biggrin:
> *



Well I guess we will do the same to him n all of your people


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

no man, some peeps can't handle english that well thats why


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 1 2008, 04:08 PM~9581538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> no man, some peeps can't handle english that well thats why
> *



OK. THEN I WILL TYOE IN SPANISH THEN :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

pues venga, yo no tengo problemas con eso :biggrin: 

pero los otros alomejor si hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 1 2008, 04:12 PM~9581564
> *pues venga, yo no tengo problemas con eso  :biggrin:
> 
> pero los otros alomejor si hahaha  :biggrin:
> *



WTF! :0 YOU GOT ME


----------



## AMB1800

i'm spanish bro  only thing is that i'm livin in belgium :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 1 2008, 04:53 PM~9581833
> *i'm spanish bro    only thing is that i'm livin in belgium  :biggrin:
> *



I know that. Anywyas can I ask what the hell you doing living there.


----------



## AMB1800

my grandparrents moved down here because there was more work chances in belgium and finaly stayed here but i plan on going back one day


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 1 2008, 07:52 PM~9583196
> *my grandparrents moved down here because there was more work chances in belgium and finaly stayed here but i plan on going back one day
> *



Cool. Anywyas tell your family n peoples I said HAPPY NEW YEAR and hope to see yall one day


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 1 2008, 04:53 PM~9581833
> *i'm spanish bro    only thing is that i'm livin in belgium  :biggrin:
> *


Damn they must of heard Carlos Mencia's idea "Catchem and said them to other Countries." :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 1 2008, 07:55 PM~9583228
> *Damn they must of heard Carlos Mencia's idea "Catchem and said them to other Countries."  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHHAHAHA. DI...DI...DI


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 2 2008, 03:53 AM~9583213
> *Cool. Anywyas tell your family n peoples I said HAPPY NEW YEAR and hope to see yall one day
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup guys i have been workin 4 days straight what settled me for a nice 500$ Still need to work two days and after that I got enough money to start my new bike project
Happy new year to all my exclusive brothers and sissters and let make 08 an exclusive year


----------



## AMB1800

yow millz sup man :biggrin:

don't know if i told you already but there is no stars on wheels this year, the next SOW is in 2009 but he said he will contact me for other shows!

are big target is now pro rider jam, be ready to kick some ass man, we gotta show strong at that show, gonna have my display done by then  

kevin is workin on his display too and i'm thinking on mounting my street bitch back for this show with the parts i have layin arround


and you know what comes next then :biggrin: 

...










hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

sup guys!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 2 2008, 06:02 PM~9590506
> *sup guys!!!
> *


Wuz Up NOE! Hey im shipping your plaque FRIDAY


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 2 2008, 06:02 PM~9590506
> *sup guys!!!
> *


Nothing just chillin.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 2 2008, 07:19 PM~9590635
> *Wuz Up NOE!  Hey im shipping your plaque FRIDAY
> *


can't wait to hold that thing in my hands, i think i'm gonna start crying :tears: :tears:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 2 2008, 06:33 PM~9590775
> *can't wait to hold that thing in my hands,  i think i'm gonna start crying :tears:  :tears:
> *



NEVER MIND I WONT SEND IT :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

:around: cant sleep.


----------



## lowlife-biker

yuw wazup everyone damn to bad there's nog starz on wheels this year but anyway we can focus on the prorider jam  
yow drop'em do you have any pics of the engraved plaques?


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 3 2008, 12:02 PM~9595092
> *yuw wazup everyone damn to bad there's nog starz on wheels this year but anyway we can focus on the prorider jam
> yow drop'em do you have any pics of the engraved plaques?
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 3 2008, 04:02 AM~9595092
> *yuw wazup everyone damn to bad there's nog starz on wheels this year but anyway we can focus on the prorider jam
> yow drop'em do you have any pics of the engraved plaques?
> *


on my phone I do


----------



## AMB1800

:cheesy: :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 3 2008, 12:01 PM~9596566
> *on my phone I do
> *


can't you post em up?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 3 2008, 12:56 PM~9596932
> *can't you post em up?
> *



nope I lost my usb cord. I have togo to t-mobile to buy one and they dont have 1 in stock


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 3 2008, 06:22 PM~9599128
> *nope I lost my usb cord. I have togo to t-mobile to buy one and they dont have 1 in stock
> *


send it to your email


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 05:26 PM~9599169
> *send it to your email
> *


Shut up PORK CHOP!


I will send your later ooooooooooooooooooooooooops! SORRY


----------



## AMB1800

supp everyone  

i'm workin like a foooool on my turntable but shit is going to look nice once done


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 3 2008, 04:19 AM~9590635
> *Wuz Up NOE!  Hey im shipping your plaque FRIDAY
> *


So when you guys going to be throwin down a picnic?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 4 2008, 08:47 AM~9604724
> *supp everyone
> 
> i'm workin like a foooool on my turntable but shit is going to look nice once done
> *


cool homie can't wait to see it check out yo msn btw I got lots of new shit


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2008, 08:53 AM~9604775
> *So when you guys going to be throwin down a picnic?
> *



mE N rec WERE TALKING ABOUT THROWING OUR FIRST CAR N BIKE SHOW THIS YEAR. IF WE CAN GET IT TO WORK WE WILL DO IT IF NOT MAYBE NEXT YEAR


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 3 2008, 08:22 PM~9600169
> *Shut up PORK CHOP!
> I will send your later ooooooooooooooooooooooooops! SORRY
> *


hey tough guy


----------



## AMB1800

damm just watched blood in blood out on youtube, 3 hours of moviee daaaaammmmmmm :biggrin: :biggrin:  

supp with the rest :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 4 2008, 06:45 PM~9608662
> *damm just watched blood in blood out on youtube, 3 hours of moviee daaaaammmmmmm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> supp with the rest :0
> *


Paco-"you packin a filedo holmes"

Cruz-Chale, just my dick in my pance."

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

i'm watchin boulevard nights now  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 4 2008, 06:30 PM~9608990
> *i'm watchin boulevard nights now    :biggrin:
> *



Im watching my boy HORACIO CSI MIAMI thats the shit right there


----------



## lowlife-biker

yuw wazup everyone any updates on the plaques homie?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 5 2008, 03:41 PM~9614859
> *yuw wazup everyone any updates on the plaques homie?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 5 2008, 02:41 PM~9614859
> *yuw wazup everyone any updates on the plaques homie?
> *



Yeah he is picking them up from the plater today. I should get them by tuesday. The chrome ones I have just waiting on the engraved ones


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 5 2008, 05:34 PM~9615116
> *Yeah he is picking them up from the plater today. I should get them by tuesday. The chrome ones I have just waiting on the engraved ones
> *


----------



## Drop'em

I took lil Drop'em to the monster jam last night at reliant stadium were the HOUSTON TEXANS play at n he was reppin his favorite team. HE AINT SCARED LOOK AT HIM ALL OUT:


----------



## Drop'em

GRAVE DIGGER


----------



## Drop'em

MAXIMUM DESTRUCTION:


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool pics homie I mounted my face parts today they look real clean ima post pics as soon as i can


----------



## AMB1800

nice pics   

damm i'm mad at myself i was going to bid on a chrome mirror for my chrysler and i forgat all about it :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 AM~9620822
> *nice pics
> 
> damm i'm mad at myself i was going to bid on a chrome mirror for my chrysler and i forgat all about it  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


is it sold already?


----------



## lowlife-biker

I sold my sissybar and old forks today so in order to still come out with a strong lookin bike at the prorider jam I mounted my face parts today  I think they look clean but still a long ass way to go (goldplatin new frame paint etc)









I don't know what ya'll think but im planning of takin the continental kit and dvd player of to give it a more smooth look (got the idea after seeing danny's made you look)


















look at this pic and try seeing it without the cont kit and dvd rack









justdeez world famous :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 6 2008, 02:22 PM~9621359
> *I sold my sissybar and old forks today so in order to still come out with a strong lookin bike at the prorider jam I mounted my face parts today  I think they look clean but still a long ass way to go (goldplatin new frame paint etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what ya'll think but im planning of takin the continental kit and dvd player of to give it a more smooth look (got the idea after seeing danny's made you look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this pic and try seeing it without the cont kit and dvd rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justdeez world  famous  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good bro


----------



## AMB1800

looks good homie  

once the other frame done mount an 90° ring so that the extended crown is visable :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Nice really nice


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 6 2008, 01:22 PM~9621359
> *I sold my sissybar and old forks today so in order to still come out with a strong lookin bike at the prorider jam I mounted my face parts today  I think they look clean but still a long ass way to go (goldplatin new frame paint etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what ya'll think but im planning of takin the continental kit and dvd player of to give it a more smooth look (got the idea after seeing danny's made you look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this pic and try seeing it without the cont kit and dvd rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justdeez world  famous  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck i loved that desing i regret give my idea away hope you like the parts ! cant wait to see them all plated


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 6 2008, 04:11 PM~9622531
> *fuck i loved that desing i regret give my idea away hope you like the parts ! cant wait to see them all plated
> *



Thats why I keep everything to my self bro. Never give out your ideas unless you are helping a homei out


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 6 2008, 07:45 PM~9624151
> *Thats why I keep everything to my self bro. Never give out your ideas unless you are helping a homei out
> *


no big deal i wasnt going to build anything anyways


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 6 2008, 09:03 PM~9624348
> *no big deal i wasnt going to build anything anyways
> *


yea we need to change that you need a new bike


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 6 2008, 08:05 PM~9624365
> *yea we need to change that you need a new bike
> *


already in the works


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 6 2008, 04:11 PM~9622531
> *fuck i loved that desing i regret give my idea away hope you like the parts ! cant wait to see them all plated
> *


I think your current project is going to make up for all of that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 6 2008, 08:06 PM~9624379
> *already in the works
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 6 2008, 09:06 PM~9624379
> *already in the works
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChevyKid

can i get in the club


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ChevyKid_@Jan 6 2008, 09:24 PM~9624588
> *can i get in the club
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ChevyKid_@Jan 6 2008, 08:24 PM~9624588
> *can i get in the club
> *


YOUR IN!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 6 2008, 02:22 PM~9621359
> *I sold my sissybar and old forks today so in order to still come out with a strong lookin bike at the prorider jam I mounted my face parts today  I think they look clean but still a long ass way to go (goldplatin new frame paint etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what ya'll think but im planning of takin the continental kit and dvd player of to give it a more smooth look (got the idea after seeing danny's made you look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this pic and try seeing it without the cont kit and dvd rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justdeez world  famous  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaaaaaa!!! yess!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

sow what you guys think should I take the contikit and dvd of or just the dvd or...?


----------



## AMB1800

you know what i said you yesterday bro :biggrin: :biggrin: 

or maybe something custom fixed on the faces sissybar?

and definitaly a chrome seat pan


----------



## lowlife-biker

no homie i didn't receive that last sms you send me it prolly failed ...
pm me about what you wanted to tell me


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 6 2008, 12:23 PM~9620315
> *MAXIMUM DESTRUCTION:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAX D ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

livin on the other side of the world has negatif points...

THERE ARE NO SHOPS TO BUY SHIT LIKE THIS:










SOW... THERES ONLY ONE WAY TO DO IT...








thats when AMB gets into thinking how to make some home made shit... :biggrin: 









after a couple of nights without sleepin, AMB makes a few sketches...









THEN HE GETS TO WORK :0 :0 











shit is hella strong, me and my dad went on it and it spins us without any problems!!!

thats only 1 of the resaons why I make everything myself => cuz theres nothing better  

and thats what its all about  


can't wait to start upholstering this bitch  :biggrin: oh yeah thats also home made :biggrin: 


TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 7 2008, 02:02 PM~9630526
> *livin on the other side of the world has negatif points...
> 
> THERE ARE NO SHOPS TO BUY SHIT LIKE THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOW... THERES ONLY ONE WAY TO DO IT...
> thats when AMB gets into thinking how to make some home made shit... :biggrin:
> after a couple of nights without sleepin, AMB makes a few sketches...
> THEN HE GETS TO WORK  :0  :0
> 
> 
> shit is hella strong, me and my dad went on it and it spins us without any problems!!!
> 
> thats only 1 of the resaons why I make everything myself => cuz theres nothing better
> 
> and thats what its all about
> can't wait to start upholstering this bitch    :biggrin: oh yeah thats also home made  :biggrin:
> TO BE CONTINUED...
> *


----------



## Drop'em

I had to fabricate my own turn table rail for the trike. That were I got the idea from but my base is different


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jan 7 2008, 12:07 PM~9630557
> *
> *


x2


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

just got word that no lrm show(houston) this year.........


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:49 PM~9631275
> *just got word that no lrm show(houston) this year.........
> *



I HEARD THE SAME THING.......SO NO TEXAS BIKES UP FOR THE TITLE I GUESS....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 7 2008, 02:01 PM~9631357
> *I HEARD THE SAME THING.......SO NO TEXAS BIKES UP FOR THE TITLE I GUESS....
> *



SHIT IM GOING TO DENVER THEN


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 03:02 PM~9631364
> *SHIT IM GOING TO DENVER THEN
> *



I AM SCARED TO LEAVE TEXAS.....

HEY I SEE YOU WERE AT THE MONSTER JAM........


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 7 2008, 03:01 PM~9631357
> *I HEARD THE SAME THING.......SO NO TEXAS BIKES UP FOR THE TITLE I GUESS....
> *


never thought it would happen just due to the fact that texas has soo many contenders in so many classes year after year :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 7 2008, 02:07 PM~9631407
> *I AM SCARED TO LEAVE TEXAS.....
> 
> HEY I SEE YOU WERE AT THE MONSTER JAM........
> *



Yeah I took my son out there. We are going back on the 19th


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 7 2008, 02:07 PM~9631407
> *I AM SCARED TO LEAVE TEXAS.....
> 
> HEY I SEE YOU WERE AT THE MONSTER JAM........
> *


Dont be scared bro. Maybe we can get together n car pool out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:49 PM~9631275
> *just got word that no lrm show(houston) this year.........
> *


damn am i was saving up to come down there :angry: well looks like i might head to FL :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Jan 7 2008, 03:09 PM~9631416-->
> 
> 
> 
> never thought it would happen just due to the fact that texas has soo many contenders in so many classes year after year :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THOUGHT THE SAME THING. GUESS EITHER THEY DON'T WANT US AROUND OR THEY ARE TOO SCARED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by drop'[email protected] 7 2008, 03:09 PM~9631421
> *Yeah I took my son out there. We are going back on the 19th
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WENT WITH MY DAD, BROTHER AND NEPHEW. THOUGHT MY NEPHEW WAS GOING TO CRY SINCE HE WAS SCARED OF THE FIREWORKS ON NEW YEARS, BUT HE WAS GOOD.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 03:11 PM~9631430
> *Dont be scared bro. Maybe we can get together n car pool out there
> *


YOU KNOW THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA. GET WITH ME LATER AND LET ME CHECK WITH THE CLUB.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 7 2008, 02:16 PM~9631461
> *I THOUGHT THE SAME THING.  GUESS EITHER THEY DON'T WANT US AROUND OR THEY ARE TOO SCARED.
> I WENT WITH MY DAD, BROTHER AND NEPHEW.  THOUGHT MY NEPHEW WAS GOING TO CRY SINCE HE WAS SCARED OF THE FIREWORKS ON NEW YEARS, BUT HE WAS GOOD.
> YOU KNOW THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA.  GET WITH ME LATER AND LET ME CHECK WITH THE CLUB.
> *


OK. Im going to get with the club too n we can get together cause JUNE is 5 months away


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 03:18 PM~9631480
> *OK. Im going to get with the club too n we can get together cause JUNE is 5 months away
> *


shittt i wouldnt want to ..but let me check into i might roll too..... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:21 PM~9631501
> *shittt i wouldnt want to ..but let me check into i might roll too..... :biggrin:
> *


COOL.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2008, 03:19 PM~9631490
> *FUCK IT.  DONT WANT NO RUMORS.  JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOE RAY
> 
> HE SAID THAT HOUSTON IS NOT OFF THE MAP YET........BUT ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD.
> 
> CANT FIND DECENT SPONSORS, AND ATTENDANCE WAS POOR IN 07
> 
> STILL LOOKING INTO A FEW OPTIONS.
> 
> HE ALSO SAID THAT THERE ARE ONLY 6 FOR SURE SHOWS ON THE TOUR FOR 08.
> 
> IM NOT SURE IF HE WAS COUNTING VEGAS AS ONE OF THEM.
> STRAIGHT FROM THE HORSES MOUTH!!! :biggrin:
> *










reposted from houston lowriders topic


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2008, 03:19 PM~9631490
> *FUCK IT.  DONT WANT NO RUMORS.  JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOE RAY
> 
> HE SAID THAT HOUSTON IS NOT OFF THE MAP YET........BUT ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD.
> 
> CANT FIND DECENT SPONSORS, AND ATTENDANCE WAS POOR IN 07
> 
> STILL LOOKING INTO A FEW OPTIONS.
> 
> HE ALSO SAID THAT THERE ARE ONLY 6 FOR SURE SHOWS ON THE TOUR FOR 08.
> 
> IM NOT SURE IF HE WAS COUNTING VEGAS AS ONE OF THEM.
> STRAIGHT FROM THE HORSES MOUTH!!! :biggrin:
> *










reposted from houston lowriders topic


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2008, 03:29 PM~9631552
> *reposted from houston lowriders topic
> *



I WAS TOLD SOMETHING SIMILAR, BUT THAT THE OPTIONS WERE NOT LOOKING GOOD. PRETTY MUCH DEAD....BUT NOT 100%.....MORE LIKE 99.9%


----------



## Drop'em

fUCK ALL THAT GAME SHIT iM GOING TO denver WHERE i KNOW IS 4-SURE.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 7 2008, 03:31 PM~9631563
> *I WAS TOLD SOMETHING SIMILAR, BUT THAT THE OPTIONS WERE NOT LOOKING GOOD.  PRETTY MUCH DEAD....BUT NOT 100%.....MORE LIKE 99.9%
> *


any word on that helmet??....... :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 04:02 PM~9631747
> *any word on that helmet??.......  :biggrin:
> *



I WILL SEE HIM TONIGHT......ASK HIM THEN.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 7 2008, 04:33 PM~9631971
> *I WILL SEE HIM TONIGHT......ASK HIM THEN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 02:02 PM~9631364
> *SHIT IM GOING TO DENVER THEN
> *


You wanna pick me up on your way out there?? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

EXCLUSIVE INVADING DENVER


----------



## Raguness

The Legal Way. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

supp everyone


----------



## AMB1800

had a photo shoot today with me and the green street bike   

next up is a the photo shoot for the trike but this will be in a studio  :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

for crank magazine?


----------



## AMB1800

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 9 2008, 09:16 AM~9647396
> *had a photo shoot today with me and the green street bike
> 
> next up is a the photo shoot for the trike but this will be in a studio    :0
> *


congrats big homie


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 9 2008, 11:04 AM~9648252
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


congratz homeboy make shure you mention the club :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 9 2008, 01:04 PM~9649228
> *congratz homeboy make shure you mention the club :biggrin:
> *



Yeah


----------



## Raguness

Now thats EXCLUSIVE. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 9 2008, 09:05 PM~9649242
> *Yeah
> *


i will be wouldn't it be nice to have the plaque on there for the shoot of the trike :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 9 2008, 11:16 AM~9647396
> *had a photo shoot today with me and the green street bike
> 
> next up is a the photo shoot for the trike but this will be in a studio    :0
> *


congrats on the shoot


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 9 2008, 03:18 PM~9650370
> *i will be wouldn't it be nice to have the plaque on there for the shoot of the trike  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


are they shipped already?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 9 2008, 03:18 PM~9650370
> *i will be wouldn't it be nice to have the plaque on there for the shoot of the trike  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



I wish they were here. I talked to him yesterday. He has to go by n pick them up. They are done but hasnt picked them up yet. Sorry


----------



## lowlife-biker

to bad, yo tony any sneaks of the photoshoot?


----------



## AMB1800

nope :biggrin: 

sneak of the Sweet Dreamz website commin up soon... :biggrin: 



still workin on it


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 10 2008, 01:29 PM~9659274
> *nope  :biggrin:
> 
> sneak of the Sweet Dreamz website commin up soon...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> still workin on it
> *


Do I see EXCLUSIVE on there. HELL YEAH


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 31 2007, 01:25 AM~9570843
> *I didnt want to post it cause I knew you werent done with it. Oh well here is my future TRIKE THANKS ANTHONY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you should delete that before someone steals the design


----------



## lowridersfinest

anybody got a pic of the bike with the handlebars that trick or treat made


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 11 2008, 02:55 AM~9660998
> *you should delete that before someone steals the design
> *


Too late 

Whatup Drop Em you going with twisted or TNT faced parts? Personally I would do twisted forks from SIC713 and go with faced for the rest of the parts and get them fully engraved


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2008, 06:12 PM~9661139
> *Too late
> 
> Whatup Drop Em you going with twisted or TNT faced parts?  Personally I would do twisted forks from SIC713 and go with faced for the rest of the parts and get them fully engraved
> *


it looks all faced, u should do sq twist with faced like nights quest


----------



## Drop'em

CONGRATS TO THAT BOY REC FOR HIS PHOTOSHOOT IN THE LRM MAGAZINE. I WILL POST UP PICS LATER ON TOMORROW OR PICK UP A COPY. 

EXCLUSIVE DID IT AGAIN


----------



## lowlife-biker

congratz homie, is it gon be in the februari edition?


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 11 2008, 12:55 AM~9660998
> *you should delete that before someone steals the design
> *


everbody knows where it came from


----------



## stillspinnin

good news guys i came back from the hospital and they said i should be walkin in a week :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool, what's up Exclusive?!


----------



## noe_from_texas

2 features and counting!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 11 2008, 06:49 PM~9671390
> *2 features and counting!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that set-up man what club are those guys from


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0 :0 EXCLUSIVE hno: hno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 11 2008, 07:10 PM~9671608
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  EXCLUSIVE  hno:  hno:
> *



THEY BETTER BE SCARED CAUSE WE COMING HARDER IN 2008


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 12 2008, 05:08 AM~9671588
> *I like that set-up man what club are those guys from*


:dunno:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 12 2008, 03:12 AM~9671636
> *THEY BETTER BE SCARED CAUSE WE COMING HARDER IN 2008
> *


exactly


----------



## Raguness

Where the hood at?


----------



## Raguness

Where the hood at?


----------



## Raguness




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 11 2008, 07:15 PM~9671669
> *exactly
> *


x2 when belgium chapter gon bust out in full people will be blown away :0 
Fatal sunrise,Clown'n players,Sweet Dreams and kevs new bike :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 12 2008, 02:23 AM~9674295
> *x2 when belgium chapter gon bust out in full people will be blown away :0
> Fatal sunrise,Clown'n players,Sweet Dreams and kevs new bike :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:uh:


----------



## 86' Chevy

drop'em do you own Recs old bike??


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Jan 12 2008, 04:07 PM~9676911
> *drop'em do you own Recs old bike??
> *



YES I DO. I BOUGHT 1 MONTH BEFORE THE MAGNIFICOS


----------



## Drop'em

How was everyones day today? I was with SIC 713 today we were doing some upgrades on a YUKON DENALI.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 12 2008, 09:23 PM~9678836
> *How was everyones day today? I was with SIC 713 today we were doing some upgrades on a YUKON DENALI.
> *


yea... i was the one under that bitch..lol.. 

whats up my *****!... mayne.. 08 is gunna be sic...


----------



## lowlife-biker

I shipped some of my old parts today so I can focus on the new bike


----------



## AMB1800

I started upholstering the turntable yesterday, today I continue that shit


----------



## lowlife-biker

I work for school and check out al the stuff I will need to buy for 08 for my bike :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin: gotta get started man, such a huge project will take alot of months so make sure you start soon cuz otherwise you won't get it finished for 2008


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah true but right now Im gettin prepared you know what I mean so when the time comes to put it togheter I have everything I need


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2008, 09:25 PM~9678849
> *yea... i was the one under that bitch..lol..
> 
> whats up my *****!... mayne.. 08 is gunna be sic...
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW. READY TO MAKE THAT RIDE TO DENVER OR WHAT


----------



## AMB1800

a pic for my exclusive brotherz showing my weekend work :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 12 2008, 07:27 PM~9677662
> *YES I DO. I BOUGHT 1 MONTH BEFORE THE MAGNIFICOS
> *


the parts,frame or both


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 13 2008, 12:07 PM~9682204
> *the parts,frame or both
> *



the whole bike


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 13 2008, 10:56 AM~9681834
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW. READY TO MAKE THAT RIDE TO DENVER OR WHAT
> *


i guess so..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 05:32 PM~9684026
> *i guess so..
> *


NO TEXAS SHOWS...............?????????????? :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 13 2008, 07:04 PM~9685012
> *NO TEXAS SHOWS...............?????????????? :uh:
> *


FUCK ALL TEXAS SHOWS


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 13 2008, 09:17 PM~9685761
> *FUCK ALL TEXAS SHOWS
> *


 :0 .....told u it would be o.k. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 13 2008, 08:26 PM~9685849
> *:0 .....told u it would be o.k. :biggrin:
> *



Like I told you last night FUCK YOU N THE GIANTS


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 08:19 AM~9689863
> *Like I told you last night FUCK YOU N THE GIANTS
> *



*FUCK THE GIANTS!!!!*


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 14 2008, 09:24 AM~9690190
> *
> COWBOYS 4-LIFE</span>*


----------



## Drop'em

Whats everyone weekend going to be like?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 01:10 PM~9690973
> *Whats everyone weekend going to be like?
> *


hopefully ill be startin my 12"


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jan 14 2008, 11:13 AM~9691000
> *hopefully ill be startin my 12"
> *


Watching the PACKERS stomp New York!!!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 14 2008, 01:15 PM~9691017
> *Watching the PACKERS stomp New York!!!
> *


i blame TO :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 14 2008, 11:15 AM~9691017
> *Watching the PACKERS stomp New York!!!
> *



I have to admit. There is no one that can stop the patriots now


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jan 14 2008, 11:18 AM~9691029
> *i blame TO :angry:
> *


Why Romo was the one that fucked up twice.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 14 2008, 11:22 AM~9691070
> *Why Romo was the one that fucked up twice.
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

How in the fuck are you going to throw into the end zone with 2 giants all over a receiver that has dropped 4 balls in 1 game. know that is fucked up. Bet you that ugly ass blonde headed girl was there


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 14 2008, 01:22 PM~9691070
> *Why Romo was the one that fucked up twice.
> *


i know im just mad


----------



## RO.LIFER

:scrutinize:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 14 2008, 02:09 PM~9692518
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Wuz up BRIAN! Man thanks for dropping by our topic feels good for a champ tp do that..................................... NOT . hahahahhahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 14 2008, 01:44 PM~9692790
> *Wuz up BRIAN! Man thanks for dropping by our topic feels good for a champ tp do that..................................... NOT . hahahahhahahahhahahahahaha
> *


 :angry: what up wouldacouldashoulda?


----------



## noe_from_texas

you both got it wrong, Patrick Crayton dropped a few passes, and one of them might have been a touchdown cause no one was in front of him


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 14 2008, 03:56 PM~9693351
> *you both got it wrong, Patrick Crayton dropped a few passes, and one of them might have been a touchdown cause no one was in front of him
> *


Okay fuck him too then. :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 14 2008, 04:10 PM~9693469
> *Okay fuck him too then. :angry:
> *



CHILL OUT BRO.............. THATS A DEAL BREAKER THERE. NO ONE TALKS DOWN ON THE COWBOYS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 15 2008, 04:55 AM~9694956
> *CHILL OUT BRO..............  THATS A DEAL BREAKER THERE.    NO ONE TALKS DOWN ON THE COWBOYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I guess you like a losing team then :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN

http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9694347
> *Free download coming right up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ CARMONA MIXTAPE
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

any pics of the plaques?


----------



## Badass93

To REC,
What kind of dump are used on the Problemas?
italian dump, others...
2 ways or 3 ways?
thanks


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 15 2008, 01:22 PM~9698960
> *any pics of the plaques?
> *


MILZ, YOU GOT PM, IMPORTANT SHIT!!! :biggrin:

and yeah dropemz sup with the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

I cant download pics from my cheap ass phone. I should get them in by the weekend


----------



## AMB1800

allright  need them for the show :biggrin: 

make sure to pack those bitchez up good, otherwise i will have to blame it on tnt or wicked :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2008, 12:37 PM~9701247
> *allright    need them for the show  :biggrin:
> 
> make sure to pack those bitchez up good, otherwise i will have to blame it on tnt or wicked  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Ok. You can blame it on both


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2008, 01:37 PM~9701247
> *allright    need them for the show  :biggrin:
> 
> make sure to pack those bitchez up good, otherwise i will have to blame it on tnt or wicked  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok i will take the heat for it lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

supp everyone, just read yo pm tony ima shine that bitch up real good  :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N




----------



## Drop'em

GO TO BED JOSE.


----------



## Raguness

*TTT*


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 16 2008, 07:53 PM~9713907
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Drop'em

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE

I will post pics. of my frame this weekend. I should be done with it. Like I said before its not RADICAL but its a eye catcher.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 17 2008, 07:09 AM~9717400
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE
> 
> I will post pics. of my frame this weekend. I should be done with it. Like I said before its not RADICAL but its a eye catcher.
> *


ima start ass quick ass possible with mine


----------



## AMB1800

NOT RADICAL :0 :0 SAY WHAAAAAAAT :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 17 2008, 03:14 PM~9720050
> *NOT RADICAL  :0  :0  SAY WHAAAAAAAT  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah cause I have to fix up my ride n my son wants to be able to ride around the house n all so I dont want to spend that much money in it if he will screw it up you know


----------



## AMB1800

sow no trike build off?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 17 2008, 04:41 PM~9720698
> *sow no trike build off?
> *



I think everyone got scared n dropped it cause no one replied to it after I asked. But if its still on I will still compete


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 17 2008, 08:09 AM~9717400
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE
> 
> I will post pics. of my frame this weekend. I should be done with it. Like I said before its not RADICAL but its a eye catcher.
> *



yeah, it's not all that :wink:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:38 PM~9721168
> *yeah, it's not all that :wink:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

TTT


----------



## AMB1800

supp with everyone


----------



## lowlife-biker

im cool ima clean up my bike tomorow so I can send those pics to the prorider man


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 17 2008, 04:41 PM~9720698
> *sow no trike build off?
> *



Doing pretty good, I just woke up n im still tired


----------



## AMB1800

I upholstered some shit today  did a good job again :biggrin: i'm good at this shit


----------



## noe_from_texas

pics or it didn't happen:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

no pics yet :biggrin: maybe by pm soon


----------



## noe_from_texas

just kidding, i believe you bro


----------



## Drop'em

:tongue:


----------



## AMB1800

http://belgianshowbikes.cabanova.com


site is up, still have to put the trike pics on it

and milzz when you have some new pics let me know so i can put them on

later on i will make a separated site for Sweet Dreamz so that all the storage of this one can be used for the belgian bikes


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 19 2008, 08:18 PM~9736225
> *http://belgianshowbikes.cabanova.com
> site is up, still have to put the trike pics on it
> 
> and milzz when you have some new pics let me know so i can put them on
> 
> later on i will make a separated site for Sweet Dreamz so that all the storage of this one can be used for the belgian bikes
> *


Thats is very nice, put sweet dreams on there.


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 20 2008, 04:18 AM~9736225
> *http://belgianshowbikes.cabanova.com
> site is up, still have to put the trike pics on it
> 
> and milzz when you have some new pics let me know so i can put them on
> 
> later on i will make a separated site for Sweet Dreamz so that all the storage of this one can be used for the belgian bikes
> *


 :thumbsup: good site tony
no pics of Sweet Dreams?


----------



## lowlife-biker

my bike is sittin next to me ready for polish and pictures, not shure if ima take those pics today...not realy alot of sun out here


----------



## AMB1800

thanks everyone, and yeah SD isn't on the site yet, put i'll be puttin it on soon

yeah the weather sucks now, but once theres a little sunshine take the pics bro


----------



## lowlife-biker

weather looks a lil better might take the pics around 11 PM, put some lights up on the street en snap som shots in the dark :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 20 2008, 06:37 AM~9738209
> *weather looks a lil better might take the pics around 11 PM, put some lights up on the street en snap som shots in the dark :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 20 2008, 06:37 AM~9738209
> *weather looks a lil better might take the pics around 11 PM, put some lights up on the street en snap som shots in the dark :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah those pics gon kick ass its 6:25 pm right now so in an hour or 4 ima start puttin the lights up :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice site


----------



## AMB1800

thanks noe


----------



## noe_from_texas

TTT for Exclusive Worldwide


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 21 2008, 07:04 PM~9750178
> *TTT for Exclusive  Worldwide
> *



TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## AMB1800

looks very nice homz

can't wait to weld that shit in  :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 22 2008, 11:42 AM~9755562
> *      looks very nice homz
> 
> can't wait to weld that shit in    :0
> *


----------



## RO-BC

AY AY AY EVERYONE WHO HAS MYSPACE PLEASE ADD MY TNT BIKE PARTS TO YOUR FRIENDS LIST

[email protected]

http://www.myspace.com/tntmetalworkz


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2008, 12:30 PM~9755812
> *AY AY AY EVERYONE WHO HAS MYSPACE PLEASE ADD MY TNT BIKE PARTS TO YOUR FRIENDS LIST
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/tntmetalworkz
> *


Already done joto


----------



## Drop'em

Thanks TACO for that feature in yalls myspace page. So whats the deal ppl?


----------



## lowlife-biker

just finished takin pics, I'll post some up later this evening


----------



## lowlife-biker

pics taken by JULZ PHOTOWORKZ studio




























some detail


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jan 23 2008, 12:17 AM~9756577-->
> 
> 
> 
> Already done joto
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Jan 23 2008, 06:04 PM~9762357
> *Thanks TACO for that feature in yalls myspace page. So whats the deal ppl?
> *



Call him a Joto then thank him for the myspace coverage :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

verry nice pics milz  i already see them plated  :0


----------



## Drop'em

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NICE




> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 23 2008, 10:34 AM~9763363
> *pics taken by JULZ PHOTOWORKZ studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Badass93

:0 Lowlife-biker,
Your bike photoshoot is good, maybe a black chome on your forks and sissy bars would be nice(and bad :biggrin: ) ...
And there is a lot of good accessories
:wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker

thanks homie but after the prorider jam im makin a nem bike you'll see what it looks like in a couple of months


----------



## sic713

whats up people..
dont forget i sponsor yall..
need any custom work /paint.. holla.. cheap prices..


----------



## lowlife-biker

I was gon PM you anyway one of these days homie
You still make custom twist parts like handle bars?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 24 2008, 12:10 PM~9772757
> *I was gon PM you anyway one of these days homie
> You still make custom twist parts like handle bars?
> *



Yess he does hit him up, he did 2 d graves old partss. Juangotti has them now. Check them out


----------



## noe_from_texas

this is the only fawn female i got


----------



## noe_from_texas

about 1 week later


----------



## noe_from_texas

sorry for posting these here amigos, these pics are for drop em


the parents










the mom










the dad


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey noe how much do do you charge for your pups ?


----------



## noe_from_texas

not sure yet, they aren't registered and the go for about $175-$250 down here, so somewhere in between there


----------



## Drop'em

My wife loves her. Thats are background on our computer. Thanks NOE.




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 25 2008, 11:16 AM~9781632
> *this is the only fawn female i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 25 2008, 12:47 PM~9781813
> *My wife loves her. Thats are background on our computer. Thanks NOE.
> *


haha, let me get some better pics, she's bigger now, be right back


----------



## noe_from_texas

couldn't get her to sto moving but here's some i just took


----------



## AMB1800

cool pics noe   

i received my gold plating machine today   

well look at that even the gold platin on my trike is going be homemade  

hows the rest doin? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 25 2008, 02:02 PM~9782765
> *cool pics noe
> 
> i received my gold plating machine today
> 
> well look at that even the gold platin on my trike is going be homemade
> 
> hows the rest doin?  :biggrin:
> *



Just chilling waiting for the weekend to put my new 24s on my truck. As for the trike............ I think my son is chaining his mine again so thats what im up too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 25 2008, 07:37 AM~9780063
> *Yess he does hit him up, he did 2 d graves old partss. Juangotti has them now. Check them out
> *


I luv them dropem gave me a good deal on them. Hey sic I need a sissy bar asap.somthing with some curve


----------



## lowriderwiz

hey noe i will take one so let me know


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2008, 02:45 PM~9783106
> *I luv them dropem gave me a good deal on them. Hey sic I need a sissy bar asap.somthing with some curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

thanks getting a makeover. wll atleast some of it


----------



## Drop'em

CHECK OUT MY NEW MYSPACE PAGE I HAD THE WHOLE THING REDONE, ALSO LOOK AT THE BEST BIKES ON OF THE WORLD ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE PAGE


----------



## Drop'em

MAN HOLD UP:


----------



## AMB1800

yow milz, should we get a club banner made for the jam???

let me know if you know a place, otherwise i can go to some place over here where i think they do it :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 26 2008, 10:13 AM~9788672
> *MAN HOLD UP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 26 2008, 10:13 AM~9788674
> *yow milz, should we get a club banner made for the jam???
> 
> let me know if you know a place, otherwise i can go to some place over here where i think they do it :biggrin:
> *


Yeah we should get one and some shirts to  
I know a place where they do it that ima check out soon just hope they will do like 2 or 3 and not a minimum of 10 or somthing :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

yuw drop'em have the plaques been shipped?


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 26 2008, 08:45 PM~9789653
> *Yeah we should get one and some shirts to
> I know a place where they do it that ima check out soon just hope they will do like 2 or 3 and not a minimum of 10 or somthing :uh:
> *


yeah we gotta start on it cuz if it takes alot of time then we don't have anything for the show...


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 27 2008, 12:32 PM~9794285
> *yuw drop'em have the plaques been shipped?
> *


good question :biggrin: :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 27 2008, 04:37 AM~9794289
> *yeah we gotta start on it cuz if it takes alot of time then we don't have anything for the show...
> *


I'll try an check next weekend homie :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

When is the show? I talked to the engraver yesterday and the plater still has them, I told him I needed them asap so he is trying his best, sorry guys. I figured that the engraved ones will take a while but hey I promise you that they will come out clean


----------



## lowlife-biker

ok thx homie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2008, 02:45 PM~9783106
> *I luv them dropem gave me a good deal on them. Hey sic I need a sissy bar asap.somthing with some curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got cha.. give me some time.. ill get with you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2008, 11:07 AM~9795004
> *i got cha.. give me some time.. ill get with you
> *


COOL COOL. iLL BE WAITIN


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 27 2008, 04:35 PM~9794625
> *When is the show? I talked to the engraver yesterday and the plater still has them, I told him I needed them asap so he is trying his best, sorry guys. I figured that the engraved ones will take a while but hey I promise you that they will come out clean
> *


15 march is the show


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 27 2008, 10:12 AM~9795037
> *15 march is the show
> *



You will have them way before that. He is suppose to pm me a picture, when i get I will forward it to you


----------



## AMB1800

allright, no problem then  

tested my gold plating machine today :0 shit works good, but still gotta train alot before doing my trike


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 27 2008, 01:07 PM~9796036
> *allright, no problem then
> 
> tested my gold plating machine today  :0  shit works good, but still gotta train alot before doing my trike
> *


Let me know, cause I have some stuff to get done


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatup world?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 28 2008, 08:24 AM~9801820
> *whatup world?
> *



Wuz Up MAN! I should be picking up my project for 08 this weekend, whats up on that side of the world?


----------



## AMB1800

just had a call from kevin, he is accepted for the show  

only milz now and exclusive belgian chapter shows full at the show


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 28 2008, 08:27 AM~9801835
> *just had a call from kevin, he is accepted for the show
> 
> only milz now and exclusive belgian chapter shows full at the show
> *



Man, how big is that car show it makes me want to take a trip down there to check it out. But I have to fly and I hate airplanes


----------



## lowlife-biker

I'm workin on my project to right now, paid Sic yesterday to make me some of those twst handle bars like the ones on 2DG


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 28 2008, 09:00 AM~9801948
> *I'm workin on my project to right now, paid Sic yesterday to make me some of those twst handle bars like the ones on 2DG
> *



COOL.


----------



## AMB1800

the pics i took from kevins bike: "Royal Blue Casino" gettin a makeover for 2008

these pics were the ones he sended for the inscription to the show  













thats how we roll  he rides it like that too :biggrin: 

soon a chrome Exclusive plaque shinning on there


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 28 2008, 04:11 PM~9805050
> *the pics i took from kevins bike: "Royal Blue Casino" gettin a makeover for 2008
> 
> these pics were the ones he sended for the inscription to the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how we roll    he rides it like that too  :biggrin:
> 
> soon a chrome Exclusive plaque shinning on there
> *



Yup! The chrome plaques are in, just waiting on the engrave ones


----------



## bigj81

waiting for my car plaque too!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

:0 WTF! 




> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jan 29 2008, 12:50 AM~9810438
> *waiting for my car plaque too!!!!
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Hey BELGIUM CHAPTER I finished talking to Edgar he is a photographer for prime media (LRM) he is going to be at the SHOW yall guys are going too. I told him EXCLUSIVE will be out there so he will be looking out for yall. These is the guy that gave REC n I the photoshoot.


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Drop'em

I was just sitting here and thinking about last year, and I just thought that Im very lucky to go down in history as the last trike to win BEST OF SHOW TRIKE for LRM in HOUSTON, TEXAS. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 29 2008, 08:14 PM~9816800
> *I was just sitting here and thinking about last year, and I just thought that Im very lucky to go down in history as the last trike to win BEST OF SHOW TRIKE for LRM  in HOUSTON, TEXAS.  :biggrin:
> *


I bought the last set of wheels from lowjoes hydros. :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81

wuz up dropem you gonna be ready for easter


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 29 2008, 07:14 PM~9816800
> *I was just sitting here and thinking about last year, and I just thought that Im very lucky to go down in history as the last trike to win BEST OF SHOW TRIKE for LRM  in HOUSTON, TEXAS.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jan 29 2008, 08:29 PM~9817433
> *wuz up dropem you gonna be ready for easter
> *


nope, we have other plans bro. We are trying to get ready for Denver n then Vegas. We will be out of town I think, but we wil see.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 30 2008, 01:17 AM~9815500
> *Hey BELGIUM CHAPTER I finished talking to Edgar he is a photographer for prime media (LRM) he is going to be at the SHOW yall guys are going too. I told him EXCLUSIVE will be out there so he will be looking out for yall. These is the guy that gave REC n I the photoshoot.
> *


so it was true  :biggrin: 

thanks man  

gotta get the bitch ready... sick ass shit now so can't work on it :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

LRM photographer damn ima clean my bike up real good for this show :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHATS UP LOCOS????


----------



## stillspinnin

sup


----------



## AMB1800

sup stillspinnin, hows your leg man? 

been a long time :0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 30 2008, 10:33 AM~9820877
> *sup stillspinnin, hows your leg man?
> 
> been a long time  :0
> *


its gettin better i can start walkin on it but cant do much. been goin thru therapy and stuff so i havent been on in a while.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2008, 08:12 AM~9820737
> *WHATS UP LOCOS????
> *


Wuz Up Danny? Whats going on bro, how is everything coming along with your projects?


----------



## lowlife-biker

Finaly able to send that damn mail to the organiser of prorider jam hope He likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 30 2008, 12:38 PM~9822441
> *Finaly able to send that damn mail to the organiser of prorider jam hope He likes it :thumbsup:
> *


He will


----------



## AMB1800

i think so too, let us know man


----------



## bigj81

thats cool here bro i dont either bout easter but for sure ill be for the gold rush tour in august.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jan 30 2008, 06:23 PM~9825547
> *thats cool here bro i dont either bout easter but for sure ill be for the gold rush tour in august.
> *



Im working in Orange, Texas the only days I have off are on sundays all the way till May. So i will be pretty busy. We are having a meeting this weekend so stay in touch if you are interested in joining the club


----------



## Drop'em

That boy LOS is finally on lil again. Wuz Up stranger


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 30 2008, 11:41 AM~9822089
> *Wuz Up Danny? Whats going on bro, how is everything coming along with your projects?*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2008, 07:05 PM~9826005
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Glad to hear that bro. So you going to make it out to vegas this year?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 30 2008, 07:07 PM~9826025
> *Glad to hear that bro. So you going to make it out to vegas this year?
> *


FOR SURE


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2008, 07:31 PM~9826248
> *FOR SURE
> *


We will finally meet then. See you there bro.


----------



## AMB1800

got a message from milz this morning

HE IS ACCEPTED so its on now  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 31 2008, 06:48 AM~9829760
> *got a message from milz this morning
> 
> HE IS ACCEPTED so its on now    :biggrin:
> *



good. yall boys get ready now


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 30 2008, 07:34 PM~9826280
> *We will finally meet then. See you there bro.
> *


hell yeah bro, i like meeting people and bullshiting :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2008, 08:15 AM~9830055
> *hell yeah bro, i like meeting people and bullshiting :biggrin:
> *



cool. see you there bro.


----------



## lowlife-biker

check out my downtube


----------



## AMB1800

i hope justdeez measured it all good cuz if we have to cut a piece of that thickness :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah I know hno:


----------



## Badass93

i'm afraid by this design! hno:


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin: :biggrin: what category you in badass? or you still keepin it secret  

one thing is for sure, ain't no one stopping milz from doing it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 31 2008, 08:15 AM~9830055
> *hell yeah bro, i like meeting people and bullshiting :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 31 2008, 12:23 PM~9832023
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  what category you in badass? or you still keepin it secret
> 
> one thing is for sure, ain't no one stopping milz from doing it
> *


  
Exclusive in the game


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 31 2008, 01:14 PM~9831978
> *
> 
> i hope justdeez measured it all good cuz if we have to cut a piece of that thickness  :0
> *


i measured it the best i could, but there is really no way to get it perfect without having the frame in front of me. at the most, its gonna need a little trimming. but thats all i could do.


----------



## AMB1800

allright, we will check it out once we're there, you did a good job justdeez, gonna hit you up for some designs too in the near future


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 31 2008, 12:49 PM~9832253
> *i measured it the best i could, but there is really no way to get it perfect without having the frame in front of me.  at the most, its gonna need a little trimming.  but thats all i could do.
> *


its gon be alright  thx again bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2008, 12:25 PM~9832039
> *X2
> *



you to fooker you better be there


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800

whatup noe  :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

not much, just here, finished painting my walmart schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0 

wich color :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 31 2008, 02:21 PM~9832510
> *its gon be alright   thx again bro
> *


well i am glad you are happy bro just let me know when you need it :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i had some old metal specks paint at home and just decided to do it, just need to clear it


----------



## AMB1800

cool, don't hesitate on posting some pics  :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'll post pics of the frame after i put some clear on it


----------



## AMB1800

allright   

i'm off lol 3 am :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

damn, it's barely 8pm over here haha


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 31 2008, 07:07 PM~9835469
> *allright
> 
> i'm off lol 3 am  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Go to sleep CABRON


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin: 

3am ain't nothing man :biggrin: in the weekends i stay longer to talk with some lil homies in chat


----------



## AMB1800

whatup everyone

went to the cutter today, I have my display mirrors already, super quality like always  

he said next week i have the rest of the order, sow milz i bring yours to pro rider jam :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## stillspinnin

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em

:wave:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 1 2008, 10:42 PM~9846499
> *:wave:
> *


confused?? about what your still second place :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 31 2008, 05:15 PM~9834337
> *you to fooker you better be there
> *


You can bet on me being there homie. I aint backing out at all. I will hopefully have something nice to show in vegas this year.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 1 2008, 11:47 PM~9846857
> *confused?? about what your still second place :0
> *


watup rec how you been doing homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2008, 02:36 AM~9847620
> *You can bet on me being there homie. I aint backing out at all. I will hopefully have something nice to show in vegas this year.
> *



You always have something nice bro, dont worry about it


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 1 2008, 11:47 PM~9846857
> *confused?? about what your still second place :0
> *



YOU GOT JOKES FOOKER. IT DONT MATTER IM NOT LIKE YOU BEING SCARED OF A LIL COMPETTITION


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 2 2008, 05:48 AM~9847742
> *watup rec how you been doing homie
> *


got ya metal.. ill start soon.. im painting car to pay some bills.. then back to the bikes..


----------



## lowlife-biker

take yo time homie you got time till june


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 2 2008, 12:06 PM~9849192
> *take yo time homie you got time till june
> *



DONT TELL HIM TO TAKE HIS TIME, CAUSE IF YOU DO YOU PROBABLY WONT GET IT TILL JUNE 2012. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Drop'em

Ok. I just got back home from our meeting n we decide that each chapter will have there own style shirt or jersey. But will have to be the same colors for the entire club. The members that sent me money to get there shirts done dont worry I have you covered. I jnow we have been going up and down with the shirt deal but we finalised it today. Please pm me so I can give you the colors so yall can get on yalls way.


----------



## Raguness




----------



## AMB1800

EXCLUSIVE WILL BE THERE   



















get ready to hit the scene :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

exclusive at prorider jam =


----------



## Raguness

Dude take a big rug with you. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 3 2008, 03:30 PM~9853882
> *exclusive at prorider jam =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what that was at APOW man :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 3 2008, 03:30 PM~9853882
> *exclusive at prorider jam =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what that was at APOW man :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

Yeah I know that was a great show, bet this one will be even better BTW; you gon bring the green street bitch with playstation to?


----------



## AMB1800

nope, don't have enough place in the car... i'm takin kevins 26" bitch too and even a trailer i think because of the displays...


----------



## lowlife-biker

to bad I realy like that lil bitch  
I sended a second mail to oli today, I asked him if it was ok to take cherry passion to, hope he agrees


----------



## AMB1800

i hope i can put my full display, when i said howmuch space i needed they said that normaly they were giving smaler spaces for each bike sow we will see whats up, i'm takin my turntable with me anywayz


----------



## Drop'em

JUST SHOW UP AND TELL THEM YOU HAVE AN EXCLUSIVE TRIKE AND TO MOVE OUT OF THE WAY. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

yeah thats what i was thinking :roflmao: 

we will see, i'm putting the turntable anywayz even if i can't make it turn, its nicer to see it in the air


----------



## lowlife-biker

I got a small display so I got you covered, for Cherry ima buy some red velour mirrors and a picture frame like to one i got for Smile now cry later


----------



## Drop'em

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.................

STUPID PATRIOTS LOST HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


THE TITTLE IS COMING TO THE NFC EAST...............


WAY TO GO GIANTS.............................................................


----------



## Raguness

How you gonna route for a team that beat yours???  I was upset.


----------



## lowlife-biker

just got my second validation form so Im takin cherry passion to homies :nicoderm: 
we will look good on this show, sweet dreamz, clownin players, Smile now cry later, blue casino gambler and cherry passion :0


----------



## AMB1800

i got you're mirrorz milz!! picked up everything from the cutter today, good quality as always  

by the way guys, found a sixfo' for a good price, i'm talkin with my parrents to get it sow wish me good luck


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 3 2008, 09:35 PM~9858518
> *How you gonna route for a team that beat yours???   I was upset.
> *



Well the cowboys are the NFC EAST champions

the GIANTS are the super bowl champions reppin the NFC EAST


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 4 2008, 01:45 PM~9862545
> *    i got you're mirrorz milz!! picked up everything from the cutter today, good quality as always
> 
> by the way guys, found a sixfo' for a good price, i'm talkin with my parrents to get it sow wish me good luck
> *



GOOD LUCK


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 4 2008, 01:45 PM~9862545
> *    i got you're mirrorz milz!! picked up everything from the cutter today, good quality as always
> 
> by the way guys, found a sixfo' for a good price, i'm talkin with my parrents to get it sow wish me good luck
> *


  good luck


----------



## lowlife-biker

good luck bro


----------



## Drop'em

GOOD LUCK


----------



## stillspinnin

sup guyz :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker

wazup homie lang time hearing from you hows your project comin along?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 5 2008, 09:27 AM~9868908
> *wazup homie lang time hearing from you hows your project comin along?
> *



U should ask how that leg coming along, hahahahahahaha... my bad bro

So how is that leg coming along


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Feb 5 2008, 11:27 AM~9868908-->
> 
> 
> 
> wazup homie lang time hearing from you hows your project comin along?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i decided to leave it 4 next year, i wanna get my license first
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Feb 5 2008, 12:07 PM~9869143
> *U should ask how that leg coming along, hahahahahahaha... my bad bro
> 
> So how is that leg coming along
> *


its good. i can walk alil but not far.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 5 2008, 11:27 AM~9869613
> *i decided to leave it 4 next year, i wanna get my license first
> its good. i can walk alil but not far.
> *



good. So you are going to continue your project next year or what


----------



## AMB1800

thanks for the support guys, i'm still on it... hope this deal goes through   

i'm selling some parts for the homies in the area that are interested hit me up...

thinking of selling the trike but i think that bitch is too difficult to sell... :happysad:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 5 2008, 03:04 PM~9870939
> *thanks for the support guys, i'm still on it... hope this deal goes through
> 
> i'm selling some parts for the homies in the area that are interested hit me up...
> 
> thinking of selling the trike but i think that bitch is too difficult to sell...  :happysad:
> *



DONT SELL MAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 5 2008, 04:04 PM~9870939
> *thanks for the support guys, i'm still on it... hope this deal goes through
> 
> i'm selling some parts for the homies in the area that are interested hit me up...
> 
> thinking of selling the trike but i think that bitch is too difficult to sell...  :happysad:
> *


Price??? PM ME
man it would be a grip to shit :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Mainly the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

i ain't parting it out bro  and if i would part it out thats the only thing i would keep  

besides man, you can get the same shit done for less in the us :biggrin: and mine ain't a schwinn :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 5 2008, 08:36 PM~9872906
> *i ain't parting it out bro    and if i would part it out thats the only thing i would keep
> 
> besides man, you can get the same shit done for less in the us  :biggrin: and mine ain't a schwinn  :0  :0
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 5 2008, 03:09 PM~9870221
> *good. So you are going to continue your project next year or what
> *


yea


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 5 2008, 05:35 PM~9871964
> *DONT SELL MAN
> *


shit homie I saw the six-fo yesterday and damn that thing is a one time chance ask him to send you some pics by pm  
btw tony; don't sell your bike man try to sell as many of your old parts as possible (ima buy the seatpan so thats one down :biggrin: )


----------



## AMB1800

whatup everyone  

kevin got his frame today, chopperdome took too long so he had to go to some shit in vilvorde called ATR Customz :0

its in good hands  bustin out later this year to keep the 26" class on lock


----------



## lowlife-biker

so he finaly got his frame?
I asked chopperdome yesterday but he keeps tellin me that same bullshit about that frames aren't in stock :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

:tears:


----------



## BROWN CHEVY

Q-VO EXCLUSIVE


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Feb 7 2008, 04:31 PM~9888607
> *Q-VO EXCLUSIVE
> *



Wuz Up Homie, Whats the damn deal!?


----------



## noe_from_texas

sup guys, haven't been on in a few days, what's new?


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasupp everyone post some pics of the plaques drop'em :twak:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 8 2008, 06:25 AM~9893581
> *wasupp everyone post some pics of the plaques drop'em  :twak:
> *



NO :twak:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:angry: wasup everyone


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 8 2008, 06:28 AM~9893590
> *:angry: wasup everyone
> *



Wuz Up Buddy :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

im cool just chillin gettin ready for the prorider jam


----------



## AMB1800

damm didn't do shit this week of vacation :angry: gotta finish my display

worked on the chrysler yesterday :biggrin: fixing the brakes so that it finaly rides too  

and for the sixfo' its on :biggrin:  gonna go check her out, if she's good, she's comming to her new home


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool, i'm gonna be clearing my frame today, if i don't get lazy, hahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 8 2008, 08:43 AM~9893856
> *damm didn't do shit this week of vacation  :angry:  gotta finish my display
> 
> worked on the chrysler yesterday  :biggrin:  fixing the brakes so that it finaly rides too
> 
> and for the sixfo' its on  :biggrin:  gonna go check her out, if she's good, she's comming to her new home
> *



good luck with that :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 8 2008, 07:43 AM~9893856
> *damm didn't do shit this week of vacation  :angry:  gotta finish my display
> 
> worked on the chrysler yesterday  :biggrin:  fixing the brakes so that it finaly rides too
> 
> and for the sixfo' its on  :biggrin:  gonna go check her out, if she's good, she's comming to her new home
> *


----------



## TonyO

Wrong topic


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 8 2008, 03:43 PM~989385
> *if she's good, she's comming to her new home
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## noe_from_texas

spent most of the day working on this :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

my front fender :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

back fender :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800

damm noe :0 :0 looks very very good man  nice and clean color too  

sure gonna kick ass in the street class


----------



## noe_from_texas

thanks bro, i just started putting it back together but i'm gonna have to finish it tomorrow


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey do you have a link to the topic when you were making your frame, or was it this topic?


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 9 2008, 08:06 AM~9896829
> *spent most of the day working on this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice noe


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 8 2008, 03:06 PM~9896829
> *spent most of the day working on this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 9 2008, 01:12 AM~9897584
> *hey do you have a link to the topic when you were making your frame, or was it this topic?
> *


there should be some pics in here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=371025&hl=

and in here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=383182&st=20

 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 8 2008, 05:06 PM~9896829
> *spent most of the day working on this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

looks clean noe


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 8 2008, 08:46 AM~9893869
> *cool, i'm gonna be clearing my frame today, if i don't get lazy, hahaha
> *


YOU GOTTA POST PICS OF THAT


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 9 2008, 04:52 AM~9901171
> *YOU GOTTA POST PICS OF THAT
> *


look right above this brotha :uh:


----------



## REC

nice paint job Noe


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup people


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 10 2008, 07:24 AM~9907614
> *wasup people
> *



Washed the truck and im on my way to church


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up yall? i wus spost to go to church but this girl didnt wake up early enought. gotta go to work n a lil bit an shit.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Feb 10 2008, 02:30 PM~9909524
> *wus up yall? i wus spost to go to church but this girl didnt wake up early enought. gotta go to work n a lil bit an shit.
> *


Glad you are still alive I though you were gone. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Man whats the damn deal


----------



## Drop'em

Went to the dentist today:









Also got her ass lowered:









Say Cheeeeese:


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn thats a clean truck, hows the impala commin along?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 11 2008, 06:22 AM~9914784
> *damn thats a clean truck, hows the impala commin along?
> *



hahahahahahahahaha. Havent started nothing on that. Have to finish the trike first


----------



## lowlife-biker

you workin on a second trike :0 any sneeks?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 10 2008, 08:41 PM~9911455
> *Went to the dentist today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see yo feets


----------



## lowlife-biker

bwahaha me to lol


----------



## DVNRDGRS

lol hell yea im still livin like z-ro its just my computer kinda screwed so i be havin to come to my potna house an to get on an shit till its fixed. your truck looks good mayne.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh: nice bike


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 11 2008, 03:45 PM~9917833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

need me a chrome seat pan


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 10 2008, 04:12 PM~9909744
> *Glad you are still alive I though you were gone. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Man whats the damn deal
> *


is that a cop behind you in the pic


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 11 2008, 05:29 PM~9918697
> *is that a cop behind you in the pic
> *



Yeah, thats my neighbor. He scared the shit out of me. While i was taking the pic he pulled up behind me and turned his sirens on. Wheres my puppy at. Give her some steroids so she can get big enough to go get her.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 11 2008, 02:54 PM~9917441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you a new member or something? nice bike to start with homie  
damn noe that blue and chrome mix looks clean as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 12 2008, 10:59 AM~9923877
> *are you a new member or something? nice bike to start with homie
> damn noe that blue and chrome mix looks clean as fuck :thumbsup:
> *



NEGATIVE. This dude has been posting that bike up all over layitlow. 

So whats the damn deal. I have some good news


----------



## AMB1800

THE PLAQUES :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 12 2008, 11:03 AM~9923908
> *THE PLAQUES  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



I cant get in touch with him.









































































Just kidding. No not that.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2008, 01:17 PM~9923984
> *I cant get in touch with him.
> Just kidding. No not that.
> *


well what is it :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 12 2008, 11:21 AM~9924007
> *well what is it  :biggrin:
> *



Shirts will be delivered by the end of the month. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2008, 01:23 PM~9924013
> *Shirts will be delivered by the end of the month.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

Also if yall want a baseball style jersey, we can get those too. We will have jerseys available also. The jerseys run :

ys-xl= $90
add $10 per x after that.

that incluse logo infront, name on back with number. Everything is tackled in its not printed. Texas(some) should get fitted within next week to place that order so let me know who ever is interested to get you a actual amount


----------



## AMB1800

when will the plaques be done man :biggrin: 

the show is like 1 month away hno: and thinking about the time it gets here... hno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 11 2008, 12:36 PM~9916576-->
> 
> 
> 
> i see yo feets
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crusty toes ass mutha sucka
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Feb 11 2008, 12:55 PM~9916693
> *bwahaha me to lol
> *


need measure ments for your bars.. and that pic again.. how wide.. and how tall you want them


----------



## lowlife-biker

you prolly want those measurements in inches and shit, not in centimetres...
I'll check out what I want and I'll let you know in a couple hours or so


----------



## AMB1800

it ain't difficult milz, 1inch is +/- 2.5cm :biggrin: 

so measure it and divide it by 2.5 and you have the inches


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 12 2008, 12:14 PM~9924318
> *it ain't difficult milz, 1inch is +/-  2.5cm  :biggrin:
> 
> so measure it and divide it by 2.5 and you have the inches
> *



smart guy


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 12 2008, 11:32 AM~9924050
> *when will the plaques be done man  :biggrin:
> 
> the show is like 1 month away hno: and thinking about the time it gets here... hno:
> *





hno: Dont worry you will have them for the show. I will ship them to you or i will fly out there myself. You will get them soon. I talked to him and he was done engraving them. Not to mention theres more than 2 plaques getting engrave so we have to wait for all them to get done to get shipped back to me


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 12 2008, 11:32 AM~9924050
> *when will the plaques be done man  :biggrin:
> 
> the show is like 1 month away hno: and thinking about the time it gets here... hno:
> *





hno: Dont worry you will have them for the show. I will ship them to you or i will fly out there myself. You will get them soon. I talked to him and he was done engraving them. Not to mention theres more than 2 plaques getting engrave so we have to wait for all them to get done to get shipped back to me


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 12 2008, 12:14 PM~9924318
> *it ain't difficult milz, 1inch is +/-  2.5cm  :biggrin:
> 
> so measure it and divide it by 2.5 and you have the inches
> *











:biggrin: I know homie already started drawing it up


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Feb 12 2008, 08:27 PM~9924396-->
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  Dont worry you will have them for the show. *I will ship them to you or i will fly out there myself.* You will get them soon. I talked to him and he was done engraving them. Not to mention theres more than 2 plaques getting engrave so we have to wait for all them to get done to get shipped back to me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> i guess no problem then, i count on you!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Feb 12 2008, 08:28 PM~9924408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: I know homie already started drawing it up
> *


 :guns: bitch ass :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:roflmao:  just read that majestics amsterdam won't be attending the jam, too bad tho would of liked to see them and their rides...


----------



## AMB1800

yup saw it too, but it seems like alot of french lolows are comming  :biggrin: 

i'm finishing the turntable soon, have alot of work for school these months :angry: 

but still it should be done


----------



## lowlife-biker

Thats why I don't understand them dutch folk, its like a couple of km away from them and they still won't come, to bad you know I would have liked to talk to some other car club members...
hope Koen gets there in time :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 12 2008, 12:33 PM~9924441
> *:0  :0
> 
> i guess no problem then, i count on you!
> :guns:  bitch ass  :roflmao:
> *



Dont worry. The plaques will be there.

Did you get the banner done or shirts


----------



## AMB1800

i gotta go to some shop over here to see if they can do it, milz was going to see in his town too sow still gotta discuss it


----------



## lowlife-biker

I wanted to check a store out near me but my pops told me that that shit would have been pricey because of the low quantity but Ima go check it out anyways, for the shirts I prefer stitching instead of printing so ima ask around for that


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 12 2008, 11:59 AM~9923877
> *are you a new member or something? nice bike to start with homie
> damn noe that blue and chrome mix looks clean as fuck :thumbsup:
> *


thanks amigo :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Congrats to REC!!!! HE IS DAD AFTER TODAY.....................

BABY AUDRIE HERNANDEZ CAME INTO THIS WORLD AT 8lbs. 

Im on my way to the hospital to go visit REC n the family.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2008, 05:50 PM~9926859
> *Congrats to REC!!!! HE IS DAD AFTER TODAY.....................
> 
> BABY AUDRIE HERNANDEZ CAME INTO THIS WORLD AT 8lbs.
> 
> Im on my way to the hospital to go visit REC n the family.
> *


YO CONGRATS REC!!!! Best wishes to you and your family. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Now lets WISH Mr. AMB1800 a HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Drop'em

Lets post pics. of our families out there:

Our brother JonnyB n his family: EXCLUSIVE australia chpt.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 12 2008, 01:12 PM~9924692
> *i gotta go to some shop over here to see if they can do it, milz was going to see in his town too sow still gotta discuss it
> *


happy birthday big homie


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2008, 05:50 PM~9926859
> *Congrats to REC!!!! HE IS DAD AFTER TODAY.....................
> 
> BABY AUDRIE HERNANDEZ CAME INTO THIS WORLD AT 8lbs.
> 
> Im on my way to the hospital to go visit REC n the family.
> *


congratz bro, audrie is a nice name to


----------



## AMB1800

thanks guys  gonna celebrate it bringin home the sixfo :biggrin: atleast i hope so


----------



## lowlife-biker

Bought this kinda hooded sweater today, was thinkin abouth a orange exclusive logo print on the back and my name on the right chest, lemi know if you cool with the color of the sweater (light grey)


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 13 2008, 09:43 AM~9932324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this kinda hooded sweater today, was thinkin abouth a orange exclusive logo print on the back and my name on the right chest, lemi know if you cool with the color of the sweater (light grey)
> *


Im cool but remember to get the correct orange logo. If you couldnt get a white hoodi I think its close enough


----------



## lowlife-biker

no there weren't any white ones, but I like these ones better since white gets dirty real fast. jep that was burnt orange right?


----------



## Drop'em

Yes sir. Im going to send a couple of shirt up there to yall hopefully with the plaques if I get the shirts back in time, that way yall have something to go based on.


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah thats cool
yuw tony what you think of the sweater should I get you one?


----------



## AMB1800

yeah man why not  if drop'ems okay with the color then no problem


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 13 2008, 10:38 AM~9932748
> *yeah man why not    if drop'ems okay with the color then no problem
> *



Did yall read my last comment about shirts n jersey. Us here in TEXAS are going to order jerseyz for those big indoor shows. Once we have them and yall are interested I will let yall know how much if yall want some. Maybe yall can get them done up there


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah bit believe me they are cool and I always loved the mix of grey or white and orange.
they only cost 20 bucks so if its cool ima go buy you one tomorow, tell the rest of the crew that i they want one they need to pay me the money before the show cuz last time I payed everyone's shirt so they could pay me back but got screwed by big loco :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 13 2008, 10:40 AM~9932762
> *Did yall read my last comment about shirts n jersey. Us here in TEXAS are going to order jerseyz for those big indoor shows. Once we have them and yall are interested I will let yall know how much if yall want some. Maybe yall can get them done up there
> *


ok cool, first gonne get the sweater and the t shirt done over here and then I'll hit you up


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 13 2008, 10:42 AM~9932777
> *yeah bit believe me they are cool and I always loved the mix of grey or white and orange.
> they only cost 20 bucks so if its cool ima go buy you one tomorow, tell the rest of the crew that i they want one they need to pay me the money before the show cuz last time I payed everyone's shirt so they could pay me back but got screwed by big loco  :uh:
> *



Dont worry homie. I spent an extra $247 after I received $20 from some members. Its cool we all family.


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah that's true and we know eachother well so fuck it just ask the homies if they want one and I they also want a white t shirt, once I got everyones order ima take everything to the printer to get everything done


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 13 2008, 06:42 PM~9932777
> *yeah bit believe me they are cool and I always loved the mix of grey or white and orange.
> they only cost 20 bucks so if its cool ima go buy you one tomorow, tell the rest of the crew that i they want one they need to pay me the money before the show cuz last time I payed everyone's shirt so they could pay me back but got screwed by big loco  :uh:
> *


yeah but those fools aren't in exclusive  you can thrust the guys that are in exclusive don't worry about that, i know kevin since we we're kids and when it comes to money and shit he doesn't do difficult and pays without any problems

those other fools where wannabees man thats why the whole shit fucked up and then the only 3 left found a club 1000 times better named EXCLUSIVE  :biggrin: 

anywayz gonna ask them then  

have you're mirrors by the way


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah that cool bro, Ima pay you those mirrors when we meet at the Jam.
Ima PM you the prices of everything (sweaters, shirts, printing)


----------



## AMB1800

allright no problem  

you faxed you're inscription right cuz it needed to be faxed before today!


----------



## lowlife-biker

hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

YALL BOYS BETTER TAKE PICS. OF THE SHOW CAUSE IT SOUND BAD ASS. TONY IS CORRECT ONLY GET SHIRTS FOR THOSE BROTHERS THAT ARE IN EXCLUSIVE, IF YALL HAVE PEOPLE IN PROBATION DONT DO IT TILL THEY PROVE TO YALL THEY CAN BE TRUSTED


----------



## Drop'em

YALL BOYS BETTER TAKE PICS. OF THE SHOW CAUSE IT SOUND BAD ASS. TONY IS CORRECT ONLY GET SHIRTS FOR THOSE BROTHERS THAT ARE IN EXCLUSIVE, IF YALL HAVE PEOPLE IN PROBATION DONT DO IT TILL THEY PROVE TO YALL THEY CAN BE TRUSTED


----------



## D-Low

HAPPY B-DAY FO MY HOMIEE A to the MB :biggrin:  

18 YEARZZ BITCH, HOPE YOU BRING THE SIXFO HOME :yes:


----------



## D-Low

*double post :uh: 


Whatup Exclusive


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Feb 13 2008, 02:21 PM~9934283
> * HAPPY B-DAY FO MY HOMIEE A to the MB :biggrin:
> 
> 18 YEARZZ BITCH, HOPE YOU BRING THE SIXFO HOME  :yes:
> *


wasup homie long time since I heard you, you gon come to the Jam or what?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 13 2008, 10:58 AM~9932900
> *YALL BOYS BETTER TAKE PICS. OF THE SHOW CAUSE IT SOUND BAD ASS. TONY IS CORRECT ONLY GET SHIRTS FOR THOSE BROTHERS THAT ARE IN EXCLUSIVE, IF YALL HAVE PEOPLE IN PROBATION DONT DO IT TILL THEY PROVE TO YALL THEY CAN BE TRUSTED
> *


I know I can trust these fellas the ones where talkin about where in our old club they ain't in exclusive :cheesy: lol


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 13 2008, 10:23 PM~9934289
> *wasup homie long time since I heard you, you gon come to the Jam or what?
> *


i'm cool
& dunno, have to see if i'm free that weekend :biggrin: 
but would be nice to be there :0


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Feb 13 2008, 10:21 PM~9934283
> * HAPPY B-DAY FO MY HOMIEE A to the MB :biggrin:
> 
> 18 YEARZZ BITCH, HOPE YOU BRING THE SIXFO HOME  :yes:
> *


thanks polla :biggrin:  hope to bring her home too  


yeah it would be nice if he comes to the jam, always good times with this fool

and drop'em don't worry we will be postin them pics


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 13 2008, 02:29 PM~9934359
> *thanks polla  :biggrin:    hope to bring her home too
> yeah it would be nice if he comes to the jam, always good times with this fool
> 
> and drop'em don't worry we will be postin them pics
> *


lol x2
I can only be there saterday so thats realy fucked up :uh: 
but I know ya'll take good care of my two bikes


----------



## Drop'em

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE


----------



## AMB1800

afternoon over here :biggrin:  

just measured my garage, if my calculations are right there will not be any problems to store the sixfo there


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 14 2008, 08:34 AM~9940337
> *afternoon over here  :biggrin:
> 
> just measured my garage, if my calculations are right there will not be any problems to store the sixfo there
> *



CRAZY FOOKER. SO THAT BITCH IS COMING HOME TO HER DADDY OR WHAT


----------



## Raguness

Work sucks so stayed home. Hi everybody. Any pics of the 64???

Dropem you get the cash yet???


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 14 2008, 08:36 AM~9940346
> *Work sucks so stayed home.  Hi everybody.  Any pics of the 64???
> 
> Dropem you get the cash yet???
> *



NOPE.WHEN DID YOU SEND IT


----------



## Raguness

That Saturday I told I did member. Like two Saturdays ago.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 14 2008, 08:52 AM~9940447
> *That Saturday I told I did member. Like two Saturdays ago.
> *


did you get the correct address. PM ME THE ADDRESS YOU GOT ON ME


----------



## Raguness

pm sent


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 14 2008, 04:35 PM~9940343
> *CRAZY FOOKER. SO THAT BITCH IS COMING HOME TO HER DADDY OR WHAT
> *


i'm gonna check her out this weekend, hope she doesn't have the cancer because i don't have the time and budget now to buy a project car you know...

so gonna check her out, if she's good she's comming home and then in a couple of years some juice in it


----------



## Raguness

Orange or apple juice??? :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

hydro juice :biggrin: 

anywayz, i will keep you guys updated this weekend


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 14 2008, 09:09 AM~9940570
> *hydro juice  :biggrin:
> 
> anywayz, i will keep you guys updated this weekend
> *


can't wait to see her


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 14 2008, 01:00 PM~9942393
> *can't wait to see her
> *



I seen snaps of her. She looks hot, hope it comes home


----------



## lowlife-biker

me to she looks real clean for that price


----------



## AMB1800

what the fuck are all these cables for hno: 











:biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 13 2008, 07:08 AM~9931563
> *Lets post pics. of our families out there:
> 
> Our brother Raguness n his family: EXCLUSIVE AZ chpt.
> 
> 
> *


My son's first Valentine's Day yesterday. :biggrin: He made Nana cry when he brought her "RED HOTS & a stuffed dinosaur."










The most recent picture of my girlfreind. Prego maybe 4 weeks before delivery???


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 15 2008, 07:33 PM~9953236
> *My son's first Valentine's Day yesterday.  :biggrin:  He made Nana cry when he brought her "RED HOTS & a stuffed dinosaur."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most recent picture of my girlfreind.  Prego maybe 4 weeks before delivery???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE, THOSE WILL BE MEMORIES THAT WILL LAST FOR EVER


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 15 2008, 07:33 PM~9953236
> *My son's first Valentine's Day yesterday.  :biggrin:  He made Nana cry when he brought her "RED HOTS & a stuffed dinosaur."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most recent picture of my girlfreind.  Prego maybe 4 weeks before delivery???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautyfull family homie I like yo kids love seat :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

CLUB SHIRTS WILL BE READY FOR PICK UP ON FRIDAY FEB. 22. SO GET READY FOR THE NEW EXCLUSIVE CLUB SHIRTS


----------



## Drop'em

SO DID WE GET A 64 IN EXCLUSIVE OR WHAT ? AMB COME ON HOMIE SPILL THE BEANS BROTHER


----------



## AMB1800

i'm leaving now to go see her :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 17 2008, 01:09 AM~9961574
> *i'm leaving now to go see her :biggrin:
> *



Well im fixing to go to bed maybe when I get up in the morning we will have good news.


----------



## lowlife-biker

wazup people


----------



## MiKLO

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

bad news  

she has the cancer and needs a frame-off build

i don't have enough space and budget to attack such a project, the plan was to ride it for a couple of years and then redo her but if i would ride it like this a couple of years it would only get worse and theres no way i can start restoring her now... so i will wait till i find another one, but i think i'm going to wait till i finish my studies before buying one, i hope someone shows up and gives her a new fresh life


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## Drop'em

:tears:


----------



## Drop'em

HEY GUIYS BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE NEW MILD BIKE COMING SOON TO TAKE OVER IN ITS CLASS. JUST GOT BORED AND DECIDED TO DO 2 PROJECTS TO DEBUT IN DENVER N VEGAS. PICS OF FRAME COMIN SOON. WE HAVE BEEN WORKING ON IT AL WEEKEND AND WE HAVE THE FINISHING TOUCHES TO DO .


----------



## Drop'em

Whats going on people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

wazup with you bro nice to hear you will bust out two bikes in denver


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 18 2008, 06:33 AM~9969275
> *wazup with you bro nice to hear you will bust out two bikes in denver
> *



Nothing homie, Im just trying to put EXCLUSIVE on the map.


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin: cool post some pics or pm some pics once in a while  

for me well, turntable is almost done


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 18 2008, 06:39 AM~9969293
> *Nothing homie, Im just trying to put EXCLUSIVE on the map.
> *


thats how exclusive does


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up people fixing to start doing body work on the frame. I will put some pics up later. My camera is at my moms so I will pick it up tomorrow


----------



## lowlife-biker

nice can't wait to see em, ima t


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 18 2008, 07:42 PM~9972930
> *Wuz Up people fixing to start doing body work on the frame. I will put some pics up later. My camera is at my moms so I will pick it up tomorrow
> *


 :0


----------



## pimp

NICE, BUT WHAT HAPPEN TO THE OLD WAY OF MAKING BIKES. STRAIGHT O.G.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 09:39 AM~9977978
> *NICE, BUT WHAT HAPPEN TO THE OLD WAY OF MAKING BIKES. STRAIGHT O.G.
> *



Thanks bro, well the old ways are in the history books man. This is the new year wait till show season picks up you will see alot more tricked out bikes. TEXAS IS GOING TO SHOW STRONG THIS YEAR


----------



## AMB1800

belgium should show strong too if everything goes like planned  :biggrin: 


started finishing up the turntable, mirrors all over the place  

i'm finishing that tomorrow and gonna work on the brakes of the chrysler too, cuz i wanna get that one on the road  

whatup with the rest :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 19 2008, 12:48 PM~9979067
> *belgium should show strong too if everything goes like planned    :biggrin:
> started finishing up the turntable, mirrors all over the place
> 
> i'm finishing that tomorrow and gonna work on the brakes of the chrysler too, cuz i wanna get that one on the road
> 
> whatup with the rest  :biggrin:
> *



im going to post pics of the mild bike we are building


----------



## Drop'em

Some pics I found from a show we went to last year. Thanks KOP i got this from your topic.


----------



## REC

lil Drop'em having fun in that DIRTY BURG




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 02:27 PM~9979562
> *Some pics I found from a show we went to last year. Thanks KOP i got this from your topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REC

Yall be on the look out for that TEXAS EXCLUSIVE MILD BIKE COMING SOON!

ITS GOING TO BREAK NECKS


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 19 2008, 06:03 PM~9981159
> *Yall be on the look out for that TEXAS EXCLUSIVE MILD BIKE COMING SOON!
> 
> ITS GOING TO BREAK NECKS
> *



YUP IT SURE IS. Wuz up REC you ready to start sanding on the frame


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 02:27 PM~9979562
> *Some pics I found from a show we went to last year. Thanks KOP i got this from your topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pics, thats one of the best pics I ever seen of 2Dgrave
hows everything goin down over there


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 20 2008, 07:52 AM~9985439
> *cool pics, thats one of the best pics I ever seen of 2Dgrave
> hows everything goin down over there
> *



Working alot homie. Im going to start working seven days a week on march 10 for 3 months. Also trying to get both projects ready for denver. So we will be busy. I have alot of help from los n rec so I think we can pull it off


----------



## AMB1800

damm 7days a week :0 

but hey thats what you gotta do to bring projects to life  


been working on some shit too today... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 20 2008, 09:24 AM~9985864
> *damm 7days a week  :0
> 
> but hey thats what you gotta do to bring projects to life
> been working on some shit too today...  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah but I dont get to spen time with my family


----------



## AMB1800

yeah that sucks man and you work far away from you're home too right?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 20 2008, 09:43 AM~9985990
> *yeah that sucks man and you work far away from you're home too right?
> *



YEAH TAKES 2 HOURS TO GET TO WORK


----------



## AMB1800

yow drop'em, is EXCLUSIVE a registred mark or something like that?

cuz maybe i could get it registered over here too, to be sure that no import club or whatever makes a 'exclusive' club :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

Go for it bro. Im working on it here


----------



## Drop'em

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker

got to school this mornin and saw a large poster on the side of the street sayin
PRORIDER JAM 15/16 MARCH
damn now I can't wait to do this thing btw tony tell me who wants a sweater and a t shirt, I got everything covered


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's going on guys, just here at home on my day off.


----------



## lowlife-biker

im cool, any pics of your blue bike?


----------



## noe_from_texas

i have some but don't have a matching seat for it so i don't want to post it


----------



## noe_from_texas

oh well here they are


----------



## noe_from_texas

i need to get a chrome seat pan for it


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 21 2008, 11:01 AM~9995343
> *oh well here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 im going to ride that bike this weekend. NOE what they is that car show we are going to


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 21 2008, 06:22 PM~9995041
> *got to school this mornin and saw a large poster on the side of the street sayin
> PRORIDER JAM 15/16 MARCH
> damn now I can't wait to do this thing btw tony tell me who wants a sweater and a t shirt, I got everything covered
> *


come on msn man to talk about this


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 21 2008, 11:25 AM~9995550
> *come on msn man to talk about this
> *



I got MSN man


----------



## Drop'em

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE SHIRT LADY AND I HAVE TO PICK THEM UP TOMORROW AT 11:00AM. SO NOE YOU WILL BE THE FIRST TO GET IT SINCE IM GOING TO DRIVE MY FAT ASS TO GIVE IT TO YOU AND PICKING UP MY PUPPY. OH AND GOING TO THE CAR SHOW


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 21 2008, 11:01 AM~9995343
> *oh well here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cleaaaan  
you should get a chrome seatpan with some blue pinstriping and some silver leaf


----------



## REC

Nice NOE


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 21 2008, 03:16 PM~9996744
> *cleaaaan
> you should get a chrome seatpan with some blue pinstriping and some silver leaf
> *



great minds think alike :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 21 2008, 12:10 PM~9995417
> *:0  im going to ride that bike this weekend. NOE what they is that car show we are going to
> *


i can't wait to ride it, just need a chain, seat, and a tube for my back tire


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 21 2008, 06:36 PM~9998849
> *i can't wait to ride it, just need a chain, seat, and a tube for my back tire
> *



 I guess I wont be riding that bike then


----------



## Drop'em

Hey if yall need any custom parts made in twist or face or mix let me know I have a guy that can make them for us. He is very reasonable in prices too. Hit me up if you are interested


----------



## lowlife-biker

for my new project im doing some face parts (wmw) and some square twist (sic 713) woul be nice to have some small details like the chainguard in mix style but first things first now what I mean


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 22 2008, 10:10 AM~10003419
> *for my new project im doing some face parts (wmw) and some square twist (sic 713) woul be nice to have some small details like the chainguard in mix style but first things first now what I mean
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 22 2008, 08:10 AM~10003419
> *for my new project im doing some face parts (wmw) and some square twist (sic 713) woul be nice to have some small details like the chainguard in mix style but first things first now what I mean
> *


speaking of that.. cant find that damn pic.. send me the one with the measurements.. wanna draw it down so i wont lose it again..


----------



## AMB1800

whatup family 


i went on the turntable yesterday, bitch spins like a mofo, no problems at all, need to polish up the bar for the front wheel, mount it and its done, took some time but nothing as better as what you do yourself  atleast i know how it was build and i know its strong enough to hold the big bitch without problems  

another thing about it is that i always have power for the trike, even when it spins, no cables that roll up or something like that  shit spins and has 12V for everything (audio, dvd,...)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo yo yo whats up if anyone needs anything just holla at me :biggrin: i will get it to you asap :biggrin: not 3 months for a pair of fender braces :0


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Feb 23 2008, 12:09 PM~10011632
> *
> *


wuz up bro how everything going yea i like how other business owners like to talk non-stop shit about other people work but they take 3 months for braces or 6 for a steering wheel or they do not do it any more but think they are so great :uh: 

*FUCK THE HATERS*


----------



## 713WildBill

no comment, Im just a nobody


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Feb 23 2008, 12:12 PM~10011651
> *no comment, Im just a nobody
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 03:42 PM~10006148
> *speaking of that.. cant find that damn pic.. send me the one with the measurements.. wanna draw it down so i wont lose it again..
> *


ok I'll send you the file again and also a second drawing of my fender braces if thats cool witchu?


----------



## AMB1800

3 weeks for pro rider jam...

ready for it or what?

by the way milz, i got a possible buyer for you're actual black frame, i'll talk with you about it...


----------



## lowlife-biker

PM me about is cuz after the jam im takin that bitch apart :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em

Just got back from the valley about 30 minutes ago, I was chillin with NOE n family dropped of the club shirts and ALL. sO HOW IS EVERYONE DOING.


THE SHIRTS ARE IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## noe_from_texas

glad you made it home okay, better take care of that puppy!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 24 2008, 05:44 PM~10019505
> *glad you made it home okay, better take care of that puppy!!!
> *



I will dont worry. Your boy styling that shirt I see


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 24 2008, 05:36 PM~10019451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## noe_from_texas

damn, i just uploaded it and i was gonna post it!!


----------



## Raguness

That's whats up!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 06:51 PM~10020021
> *looking good
> *



Thanks D. 


Wuz Up poeple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wake up


----------



## AMB1800

whatup  

shirts look verry clean, we should have ours one made pretty soon too, milz is takin care of it  

i'm going to look for banners on wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 08:39 AM~10023632
> *Thanks D.
> Wuz Up poeple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wake up
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

daaaaaaaaamn shirts look tight as hell, gon see if I can get some orange shirts over here to


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 24 2008, 06:48 PM~10019996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Try to get as close as possible. I have he art work if you need it sent to you so you can take it to get them printed


----------



## AMB1800

that would be great!!!! send it to milz man, hes going to get them done for the show!

he's going to try to get them as close as possible only difference should be that we gonna have our nicknames printed in small on 1 side of the chest. for the rest it should be the same


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 11:25 AM~10024946
> *that would be great!!!! send it to milz man, hes going to get them done for the show!
> 
> he's going to try to get them as close as possible only difference should be that we gonna have our nicknames printed in small on 1 side of the chest. for the rest it should be the same
> *


We going to get that done too. So it will be the same


----------



## AMB1800

allright  

send that file to milz then, that way the printing can start  

and to me too actualy, can use it for the banner


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 25 2008, 11:25 AM~10024946
> *that would be great!!!! send it to milz man, hes going to get them done for the show!
> 
> he's going to try to get them as close as possible only difference should be that we gonna have our nicknames printed in small on 1 side of the chest. for the rest it should be the same
> *



Say MILZ I sent you the art work through a pm. The letters are white with black outline have them delete the red outline ok


----------



## Drop'em

Here you go just right click and save and print. Just in case you cant print it of the pm.


----------



## AMB1800

alright  

going to the shop on wednesday for some banners information


----------



## lowlife-biker

so what do I have to get printed? the orange t shirts with the white letters en black lining or a white t shirt with black letters and red linin?


----------



## stillspinnin

sup guyz


----------



## noe_from_texas

where you been?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 25 2008, 05:00 PM~10027604
> *sup guyz
> *


I got your shirt too bro. Will be mailed out friday


----------



## bad news

drop any word yet


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 26 2008, 12:52 AM~10032009
> *drop any word yet
> *


Please refresh my memory homie. I had alot of things happening and I have alot of feed back but dont remember who they go too! Sorry pm me if you like


----------



## Drop'em

AMB are going to get a shirt for him or do I have to get it



> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2007, 06:32 PM~9487519
> *I'M PROUD TO PRESENT YOU THE NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB  :biggrin:
> Marlo, with his bike Clownin' Players!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUROPE DOING IT BIG    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AMB1800

already taken care of it bro  :biggrin: 

the 4 european members are getting shirts and sweaters real soon


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2008, 10:38 AM~10033711
> *already taken care of it bro    :biggrin:
> 
> the 4 european members are getting shirts and sweaters real soon
> *



KOO. Hey can you e-mail me to my yahoo e-mail pictures of all yalls bikes. The best shots yall have. Im going to start to put a club binder together and I want a good pic of everyones bike in it. Thanks.


----------



## Drop'em

Hey I want yall to be the first ones to know or if yall are interested.

As yall know I started to build a mild bike, i got the frame mods done just need to start the body work on it, also have a custom goose neck, custom sissy bars, and a set of brand new rims n tires( blue walls) im going to sell everything since I got me my project truck already. Sorry for always changing my mind but this one for reals now


----------



## AMB1800

contact me man and show me what you got  

you have a good chromer too so if i like some stuff could even get it plated


----------



## AMB1800

as for the pics, i will send you some fresh ones after the show in march, we gonna take some club pics too sow


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2008, 11:18 AM~10033961
> *contact me man and show me what you got
> 
> you have a good chromer too so if i like some stuff could even get it plated
> *


there plated already, there parts of the old 2 d grave. Im doing a new mild bike now but the parts are from when the old frame of the trike was around i will post up later tonight


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2008, 11:26 AM~10034005
> *as for the pics, i will send you some fresh ones after the show in march, we gonna take some club pics too sow
> *



NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800

any news on the plaques? show is realy getting close... and considering the time till it gets to my place...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2008, 12:25 PM~10034335
> *any news on the plaques? show is realy getting close... and considering the time till it gets to my place...
> *


Im going to call him today, if he DOESNT TELL ME NOTHING GOOD i WILL SEND YOU THE CHROME ONE AT LEAST THOSE WILL BE IN YOUR HANDS


----------



## AMB1800

ok if the others aren't done then send them chromes, they were 2 chromes, its better then nothing you know.

hope them engraved ones are done too :angel:


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah we can take some clean photos at the show and Ima tape the whole show so yall homies in he rest of the world can c how we put it down


----------



## AMB1800

yeah make sure to make a video when we settin up, with SD and shit :biggrin:  

and take pics on friday when setup time so i can see how many space i have for the trike :biggrin: gonna send them a mail cuz i need space lol


----------



## REC

Whats going on EXCLUSIVE


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 26 2008, 12:04 PM~10033884
> *Hey I want yall to be the first ones to know or if yall are interested.
> 
> As yall know I started to build a mild bike, i got the frame mods done just need to start the body work on it, also have a custom goose neck, custom sissy bars, and a set of brand new rims n tires( blue walls) im going to sell everything since I got me my project truck already. Sorry for always changing my mind but this one for reals now
> *


pics of the frame, rims, and forks? :0


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2008, 07:26 PM~10034005
> *as for the pics, i will send you some fresh ones after the show in march, we gonna take some club pics too sow
> *



Fooo reall  :biggrin: Homie DLow/Photographer is coming along :0 :cheesy: 











:uh:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by REC+Feb 26 2008, 10:24 PM~10035194-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats going on EXCLUSIVE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatup REC  all good over here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Low_@Feb 26 2008, 11:27 PM~10035691
> *Fooo reall   :biggrin:  Homie DLow/Photographer is coming along :0  :cheesy:
> :uh:
> *


yup this crazy mofo is comming with us :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

The engraver said I should have the plaques by the end of next week.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 26 2008, 12:04 PM~10033884
> *Hey I want yall to be the first ones to know or if yall are interested.
> 
> As yall know I started to build a mild bike, i got the frame mods done just need to start the body work on it, also have a custom goose neck, custom sissy bars, and a set of brand new rims n tires( blue walls) im going to sell everything since I got me my project truck already. Sorry for always changing my mind but this one for reals now
> *


Cruel Intentions has been a Monte Carlo, 68 Impala and a bike. Now a truck.LOL


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 07:53 PM~10037898
> *Cruel Intentions has been a Monte Carlo, 68 Impala and a bike. Now a truck.LOL
> *



KEEP YALL THINKING IT MIGHT CHANGE AGAIN NEVER KNOW WHAT ITS GOING TO BE. THATS WHY IT CALLED CRUEL INTENTIONS. PORK CHOP. YOU A LITTLE YUNG TO KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS ANYWAYS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 26 2008, 09:26 PM~10038245
> *KEEP YALL THINKING IT MIGHT CHANGE AGAIN NEVER KNOW WHAT ITS GOING TO BE. THATS WHY IT CALLED CRUEL INTENTIONS. PORK CHOP. YOU A LITTLE YUNG TO KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS ANYWAYS
> *


alright club hopper


----------



## Drop'em

GOING TO BE A BUSY DAY AT THE POST OFFICE TOMORROW:


----------



## AMB1800

send the engraved ones once their done then cuz i doubt they would be here on time if you receive them by the end of next week

so ship them chrome plaques then and pack them up good, you never know with these fools :biggrin:


----------



## lil drop'em

hi!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2008, 08:27 PM~10038252
> *alright club hopper
> *


club hopper. hahahahahahaha not me little boy.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lil drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 06:27 AM~10040856
> *hi!
> *


 :0 YOUR MOM IS GOING TO GET IT. YOU BETTER TAKE YOUR BUTT TO SCHOOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 08:24 AM~10041066
> *club hopper. hahahahahahaha not me little boy.
> *


I thought we were calling each other names. :dunno: silly me.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2008, 07:36 AM~10041109
> *I thought we were calling each other names.  :dunno: silly me.
> *



No not right now. Lets try to keep this forum with out any badwords, my son has access to this topic n lil. SOMEONE HELP ME. LOWRIDER VIRUS GOING AROUND


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 08:44 AM~10041132
> *No not right now. Lets try to keep this forum with out any badwords, my son has access to this topic n lil. SOMEONE HELP ME. LOWRIDER VIRUS GOING AROUND
> *


uh ohh dont let him in off topic....
hno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by lil drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 06:27 AM~10040856
> *hi!
> *


wasup lil man


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lil drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 07:27 AM~10040856
> *hi!
> *


hey christian!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 09:33 AM~10041724
> *hey christian!
> *


uhh ohh.. christian up in the bish!


----------



## Drop'em

OK. JUSTDEEZ AND SIC713 DONT CORRUPT THIS BOY OK.


----------



## Drop'em

EXCLUSIVE:

I just got back from the post office. The big yellow envelopes with the shirts inside of them will be delivered no later than monday. Except for Raul, you will get yours no later than friday for the phoenix show


----------



## Malverde619

cool,cant wait to get mine :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 12:04 PM~10042077
> *OK. JUSTDEEZ AND SIC713 DONT CORRUPT THIS BOY OK.
> *


what are you talking about? your boy was killing me with them confetti eggs last easter. and he always talking about challenging me to a foot race. boy knows what he's doing.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Feb 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10028801-->
> 
> 
> 
> where you been?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been goin tru rehab for my leg
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 09:30 PM~10028870
> *I got your shirt too bro. Will be mailed out friday
> *


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Feb 27 2008, 10:47 AM~10042260
> *cool,cant wait to get mine :biggrin:
> *


waz up ?? :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 27 2008, 12:28 PM~10042522
> *been goin tru rehab for my leg
> 
> *



Your shirt was mailed today buddy, you should get it saturday or monday no later than monday


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 27 2008, 12:28 PM~10042522
> *been goin tru rehab for my leg
> 
> *



Your shirt was mailed today buddy, you should get it saturday or monday no later than monday


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 02:33 PM~10042547
> *Your shirt was mailed today buddy, you should get it saturday or monday no later than monday
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10042495
> *what are you talking about?  your boy was killing me with them confetti eggs last easter.  and he always talking about challenging me to a foot race.  boy knows what he's doing.
> *


Wait 3 weeks you will see how tall he has gotten, or you might see him at the true eminince show if you go


----------



## stillspinnin

u got pics of the frame


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 27 2008, 12:38 PM~10042582
> *u got pics of the frame
> *



What frame?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 02:39 PM~10042585
> *What frame?
> *


the one u sellin


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 27 2008, 12:40 PM~10042592
> *the one u sellin
> *


that frame is gone bro. It still needed a little bit of body work. Everything is gone. I have a new project we are working i will post up pics this weekend when we clean everything up


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 27 2008, 12:38 PM~10042582
> *u got pics of the frame
> *


wasup fool any pics of your frame?


----------



## AMB1800

damm i'm tired as fuck!!! been polishing the whole fucking day :angry: 

shit takes alot of time, i understand now why polishing costs so much when you wanna get shit plated...

gonna polish it more after the show again or maybe next week if i have time, cuz it still doesn't look like i want it to look like :biggrin: 


i also ordered a club banner in a shop down here :biggrin: will be ready for the show  

you shipped them plaques out drop'em?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10042734
> *damm i'm tired as fuck!!! been polishing the whole fucking day  :angry:
> 
> shit takes alot of time, i understand now why polishing costs so much when you wanna get shit plated...
> 
> gonna polish it more after the show again or maybe next week if i have time, cuz it still doesn't look like i want it to look like :biggrin:
> i also ordered a club banner in a shop down here  :biggrin:  will be ready for the show
> 
> you shipped them plaques out drop'em?
> *



I WILL SHIP OUT ON FRIDAY. I HAVE TO GO TO UPS FOR THAT. YOU WILL GET THE BY NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey you dont want the pumps or wat


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 27 2008, 01:18 PM~10042855
> *hey you dont want the pumps or wat
> *


I TOLD YOU ALREADY THAT I WASNT GOING TO GET THEM BRO. IF I RECALL IT WAS 1 MONTH AGO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

dont member that


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 27 2008, 01:22 PM~10042885
> *dont member that
> *


yup. If you dont remember sorry bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider

CRUEL INTENTIONS (just for juangotti)
fool. lmao


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 11:06 AM~10042091
> *EXCLUSIVE:
> 
> I just got back from the post office. The big yellow envelopes with the shirts inside of them will be delivered no later than monday. Except for Raul, you will get yours no later than friday for the phoenix show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 27 2008, 02:52 PM~10042689
> *wasup fool any pics of your frame?
> *


 no pics right now im still tryin to figure out how to get the tank to fold out


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 27 2008, 09:17 PM~10042851
> *I WILL SHIP OUT ON FRIDAY. I HAVE TO GO TO UPS FOR THAT. YOU WILL GET THE BY NEXT FRIDAY
> *


ups is going to kill me man! they have high import taxes, last time i paid 50bucks for 2 airbags with usps i always payed like 15bucks or less 

so don't know how it is going to be now but hey just declare it as a gift we will see what happens because last time it was declared as sale you know...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 27 2008, 02:40 PM~10043386
> *ups is going to kill me man! they have high import taxes, last time i paid 50bucks for 2 airbags with usps i always payed like 15bucks or less
> 
> so don't know how it is going to be now but hey just declare it as a gift we will see what happens because last time it was declared as sale you know...
> *



OK. HOMIE I WILL SEND IT THROUGH USPS(POST OFFICE)


----------



## AMB1800

allright  let me know when you ship them out


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 27 2008, 08:58 PM~10042734
> *damm i'm tired as fuck!!! been polishing the whole fucking day  :angry:
> 
> shit takes alot of time, i understand now why polishing costs so much when you wanna get shit plated...
> 
> gonna polish it more after the show again or maybe next week if i have time, cuz it still doesn't look like i want it to look like :biggrin:
> i also ordered a club banner in a shop down here  :biggrin:  will be ready for the show
> 
> you shipped them plaques out drop'em?
> *



Hahahha homie, i was bustin my ass out with you today :biggrin: 

anyway, we had fun


----------



## lil drop'em

what going on exclusive. :guns:


----------



## Malverde619

hey little one :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Feb 27 2008, 06:49 PM~10045199
> *hey little one :wave:
> *


quit flirting


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## AMB1800




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 01:28 PM~10050723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

the shirt says exclusive, promise :happysad:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas

Death Dealer, FBI agent


----------



## Drop'em

I LOVE THIS PICTURE




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2008, 04:16 PM~10052332
> *Death Dealer, FBI agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 06:44 PM~10052966
> *I LOVE THIS PICTURE
> *


how much does a display like that cost?


----------



## lil drop'em

:twak: :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :banghead: hi


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lil drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10054139
> *  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:  :banghead: hi
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lil drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10054139
> *  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:  :banghead: hi
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 28 2008, 05:49 PM~10053011
> *how much does a display like that cost?
> *



Well I got it cheap, but that runs about, If I can remember I think it cost him about $1500 to do and that was a homie hook up. You can set it up that way or this way:










or this way:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lil drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 08:12 PM~10054139
> *  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:  :banghead: hi
> *



GOOFY ASS KID


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 29 2008, 06:42 AM~10056843
> *GOOFY ASS KID
> *


go smack him and tell him i did it :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 29 2008, 12:10 AM~10052278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yow drop'em you said you had some parts for sale, are these ones also for sale or were they sold when you parted 2 D Grave out? :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2008, 05:16 PM~10052332
> *Death Dealer, FBI agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT THE MIDGET


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 29 2008, 05:41 AM~10056839
> *Well I got it cheap, but that runs about, If I can remember I think it cost him about $1500 to do and that was a homie hook up. You can set it up that way or this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is fukin awsome

i fukin love recs bike and fukin wish i had 2 d grave :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 29 2008, 09:42 AM~10057647
> *that shit is fukin awsome
> 
> i fukin love recs bike and fukin wish i had 2 d grave :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homie, you can be part of the family though :biggrin: 




HEY BELGIUM!!!!! PLAQUES ARE GETTING PLATED ALREADY. SHOULD GET THEM IN BY THE END OF NEXT WEEK. I WILL PUT A RUSH ON THE DELEVERY TO MAKE IT TO PRO-RIDER. THE CHROME ONE WERE SHIPPED THIS MORNING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 29 2008, 11:45 AM~10058084
> *Thanks Homie, you can be part of the family though  :biggrin:
> HEY BELGIUM!!!!!  PLAQUES ARE GETTING PLATED ALREADY. SHOULD GET THEM IN BY THE END OF NEXT WEEK. I WILL PUT A RUSH ON THE DELEVERY TO MAKE IT TO PRO-RIDER. THE CHROME ONE WERE SHIPPED THIS MORNING
> *


Word?


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 29 2008, 06:45 PM~10058084
> *Thanks Homie, you can be part of the family though  :biggrin:
> HEY BELGIUM!!!!!  PLAQUES ARE GETTING PLATED ALREADY. SHOULD GET THEM IN BY THE END OF NEXT WEEK. I WILL PUT A RUSH ON THE DELEVERY TO MAKE IT TO PRO-RIDER. THE CHROME ONE WERE SHIPPED THIS MORNING
> *


allright  thanks alot drop'em! so i should receive them chromes one sometime next week :biggrin: 

and hey answer the question i asked a little higher of the parts :biggrin: :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 29 2008, 12:48 PM~10058933
> *allright    thanks alot drop'em! so i should receive them chromes one sometime next week :biggrin:
> 
> and hey answer the question i asked a little higher of the parts :biggrin:  :0
> *



Yeah I know. I dont know I will let you know


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Feb 29 2008, 10:21 AM~10057546
> *LOOK  AT THE MIDGET
> *


i like standing next to death dealer, he makes me feel tall


----------



## AMB1800

whatup exclusive  


after 5 hours of drawing on paint i got myself a new bike... thinking of makin this happen sow be on the look out for "Payback Time" cuz this bitch will compete on US shows... probably for 2009, got the trike to finish up first :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

let me see!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 29 2008, 06:41 AM~10056839
> *Well I got it cheap, but that runs about, If I can remember I think it cost him about $1500 to do and that was a homie hook up. You can set it up that way or this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i love the one with the trike in the air :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 29 2008, 08:51 PM~10061117
> *let me see!!
> *


X2


----------



## Drop'em

my plans for the weekend have started:


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 29 2008, 10:31 PM~10062236
> *my plans for the weekend have started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: what time is happy hour?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Feb 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10062247
> *:biggrin: what time is happy hour?
> *



24/7


----------



## lowriderwiz

me too








:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 29 2008, 10:45 PM~10062321
> *me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


he is partying not collecting bottles :uh: 

and t=dont try to play it off cuz you can see the dust ,those bottles been sitting for a long time :cheesy:


----------



## Raguness

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 29 2008, 06:44 PM~10061072
> *whatup exclusive
> after 5 hours of drawing on paint i got myself a new bike... thinking of makin this happen sow be on the look out for "Payback Time" cuz this bitch will compete on US shows... probably for 2009, got the trike to finish up first  :biggrin:
> *


PM me that shit homie


----------



## lil drop'em

whats up rec. :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## lil drop'em

whats up Chigo bling. :machinegun:


----------



## lil drop'em

so whats up Chris Brown I like your songs. :burn:


----------



## lil drop'em

wuz danny and sic :burn:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 29 2008, 07:44 PM~10061072
> *whatup exclusive
> after 5 hours of drawing on paint i got myself a new bike... thinking of makin this happen sow be on the look out for "Payback Time" cuz this bitch will compete on US shows... probably for 2009, got the trike to finish up first  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit if you nee anything just holla at me bro


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by lil drop'em_@Mar 1 2008, 06:36 PM~10066682
> *whats up rec. :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


Go to sleep emillio :uh:


----------



## REC

Just an up date my lil girls 12" is coming soon Thanks for your support Baytown Tx !!Exclusive Bike club ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 1 2008, 08:32 PM~10066969
> *Just an up date my lil girls 12" is coming soon  Thanks for your support Baytown Tx !!Exclusive Bike club ...
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 1 2008, 07:27 PM~10066931
> *Go to sleep emillio :uh:
> *


Bitch that aint me! Christian made Carmen get a lil account. Now theres going to be alot of trouble now


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> Thanks Homie, you can be part of the *family though :biggrin:
> *
> 
> wat you mean


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 1 2008, 07:27 PM~10066931
> *Go to sleep emillio :uh:
> *


it's 11am in the mornin :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

*PHOENIX 08' *


----------



## Drop'em

> Thanks Homie, you can be part of the *family though :biggrin:
> *
> 
> wat you mean
> 
> 
> 
> what i said, but dont worry we dont recruit
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

an I be part of the family


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 09:31 AM~10069826
> *an I be part of the family
> *


no.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2008, 09:44 AM~10069876
> *no.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

whatup everyone :biggrin:  

yo drop'em you got a tracking number or something so i can see where its at? if so pm me that number


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 2 2008, 09:49 AM~10069902
> *whatup everyone  :biggrin:
> 
> yo drop'em you got a tracking number or something so i can see where its at? if so pm me that number
> *



I will tomorrow, i left the receipt in my office at work. Sorry!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2008, 09:44 AM~10069876
> *no.
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 2 2008, 07:08 AM~10069441
> *PHOENIX 08'
> *



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey EXCLUSIVE I just got a call from Raul(RAGUNESS) n he placed 1st place 16inch original


----------



## Raguness

Sure did 1st Place original check her out.


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 2 2008, 07:34 PM~10072656
> *Sure did 1st Place original check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice congrasts man


----------



## Raguness

Thanks I think those magazines helped out alot. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 2 2008, 09:34 PM~10072656
> *Sure did 1st Place original check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats  what year is it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 2 2008, 08:34 PM~10072656
> *Sure did 1st Place original check her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats bro :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Mar 2 2008, 09:16 PM~10073614
> *congrats  what year is it
> *


???


----------



## AMB1800

congrats bro  bike looks good too


----------



## lowlife-biker

congratz homie, this is the year exclusive will take over


----------



## lowlife-biker

http://www.prorider.be/


----------



## Raguness

just got home and there was my shirt. :biggrin: 

I think it is a lil big thou.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 05:16 PM~10079489
> *just got home and there was my shirt. :biggrin:
> 
> I think it is a lil big thou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 KIBBLES N CHUNKS DOES THE TRICK


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Raguness




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 3 2008, 09:45 PM~10081994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

sounds like a nice show


----------



## AMB1800

damm they give 4 wristbands for a bike, out here they just give the owner one and thats it, family has to pay if they want to see you walkin to the stage and takin a trophee :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

you need the start hustlin then homie, you know if you enter the show and say can I get like three wristbands for my family to pick me up the bike and drop it of they'll most of the time give it to you anyway :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin:  good idea but hey i'm bringing the team with me you know hahaha they're gonna get in there anyway for helpin settin up SD :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah and don't forget you got that prescription form oli gave us so you can always show that when yo family wants to get in


----------



## D-Low

yeahhh fooo reaal tony, i'll be there to show some support uffin:
don't worry about the entrance, we always get in fo free :0 :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

:nicoderm:


----------



## AMB1800

what up fools :biggrin:  

banner is gettin made, received the example of whats going to be printed and looks good, should get it by this week


----------



## lowlife-biker

great, I'm waiting for a reply from the t shirt lady hope to get it soon so I can get everything done before the jam


----------



## Drop'em

Looks like everything is going great. Tony give me your postal code. They returned the plaques to me cause I had no postal code n the address was wrong. PM me that info that way I an rush it


----------



## AMB1800

allright I pmed you


----------



## Drop'em

Ok I know where I screwed up at. I for got to put the 1800 part sorry


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 5 2008, 08:09 AM~10093394
> *Looks like everything is going great. Tony give me your postal code. They returned the plaques to me cause I had no postal code n the address was wrong. PM me that info that way I an rush it
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6a3afdc19Y


----------



## Badass93

cool video homie


----------



## lowlife-biker

thx just made it this afternoon to get ready to tape the prorider jam


----------



## Drop'em

:0 SHIT THAT IS BAD ASS 




> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 5 2008, 01:30 PM~10095746
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6a3afdc19Y
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

damm milz that looks goooooooooood   

wanna thank D-LOW for today!!! he saved Sweet Dreamz from gettin crashed lol its a long story :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 5 2008, 02:47 PM~10096345
> *damm milz that looks goooooooooood
> 
> wanna thank D-LOW for today!!! he saved Sweet Dreamz from gettin crashed lol its a long story  :biggrin:
> *



we have all day


----------



## D-Low

tell him G :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

well my garage is inclined so i had the trike blocked with a wooden block but since this bitch weights tooooo much it just jumped the block and rolled away fast :angry: 
D-Low was the closest to the trike so he runned and jumped like superman to stop it :biggrin: 
if he wasn't there to stop it it would just have scraped the whole wall and crash into the garage door, don't even want to imagine what the trike would have looked like then :angry: 

and all this after the radio burned out sow lets say it wasn't a verry good day to me lol

sow milz no music for pro rider jam


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 5 2008, 11:20 PM~10096551
> *well my garage is inclined so i had the trike blocked with a wooden block but since this bitch weights tooooo much it just jumped the block and rolled away fast  :angry:
> D-Low was the closest to the trike so he runned and jumped like superman to stop it  :biggrin:
> if he wasn't there to stop it it would just have scraped the whole wall and crash into the garage door, don't even want to imagine what the trike would have looked like then  :angry:
> 
> and all this after the radio burned out sow lets say it wasn't a verry good day to me lol
> 
> sow milz no music for pro rider jam
> *



really fucked up day :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

:worship: D-LOW


----------



## AMB1800

:roflmao: 

shit even my mom screamed when she saw it rollin away thats when D-Low's fast reactions came in hahaha :biggrin: 
everyone loves my trike in this house  


gonna get a flip out screen unit now since the other radio burned out :0 

to be continued cuz i'm off, so good night, evening, day whatever it is over there :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 5 2008, 03:47 PM~10096797
> *:roflmao:
> 
> shit even my mom screamed when she saw it rollin away thats when D-Low's fast reactions came in hahaha  :biggrin:
> everyone loves my trike in this house
> gonna get a flip out screen unit now since the other radio burned out :0
> 
> to be continued cuz i'm off, so good night, evening, day whatever it is over there  :wave:
> *



Evening, fixing to get of work now


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 29 2008, 06:41 AM~10056839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice belt buckle :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 5 2008, 06:18 PM~10098035
> *nice belt buckle  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks. You should try to do something like that. You might get a LRM photoshoot and come out in the magazine like me and my son did.


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 07:45 AM~10102566
> *Thanks. You should try to do something like that. You might get a LRM photoshoot and come out in the magazine like me and my son did.
> *


LOL no rookie here buddy been in the magazine way before LRM august 2003 Check u might have my bike up in ur wall i went to 5 LRM show always placed


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 6 2008, 07:32 AM~10102744
> *LOL been in the magazine way before u  LRM august 2003  u. Check ur wall u might have my bike up in ur wall i went to 5 LRM show  always placed
> *



In 2003 I was building my 3rd truck. Check the sport trucking Magazine you might see me there. Im on the bike scene for my little boy. Oh MAKE SURE YOU HAVE MY MONEY IN VEGAS


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 08:34 AM~10102759
> *In 2003 I was building my 3rd truck. Check the sport trucking Magazine you might see me there. Im on the bike scene for my little boy. Oh MAKE SURE YOU HAVE MY MONEY IN VEGAS
> *


still no lrm n we r talking about bike u want to take it to cars check out the lowrider euro 99 grimreapper ill bin vegas but not with the trike no miami show no trike


----------



## Drop'em

Whatever. Dont worry about me homie. Just worry about your shit I worry about my shit. OK. Just dont try to floss your shit around homie.


----------



## Drop'em

DID EVERYONE GET THERE PACKAGES IN THE MAIL. LET ME KNOW CAUSE I HAVE ALOT OF E-MAIL FROM USPS.


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 08:44 AM~10102813
> *Whatever. Dont worry about me homie. Just worry about your shit I worry about my shit. OK. Just dont try to floss your shit around homie.
> *


im not worring about nobody ur the one with the smart comments ! What u cant take it when ppl do it to u


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 6 2008, 07:51 AM~10102856
> *im not worring about nobody ur the one with the smart comments ! What u cant take it when ppl do it to u
> *


WHAT DID I DO TO YOU.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Mar 6 2008, 07:51 AM~10102856
> *im not worring about nobody ur the one with the smart comments ! What u cant take it when ppl do it to u
> *


I dont post smart ass comments to people I dont know. There is people I know from different states that I can be a smart ass to. If you want to be one of those people let me know we can be homies too


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 5 2008, 03:20 PM~10096551
> *well my garage is inclined so i had the trike blocked with a wooden block but since this bitch weights tooooo much it just jumped the block and rolled away fast  :angry:
> D-Low was the closest to the trike so he runned and jumped like superman to stop it  :biggrin:
> if he wasn't there to stop it it would just have scraped the whole wall and crash into the garage door, don't even want to imagine what the trike would have looked like then  :angry:
> 
> and all this after the radio burned out sow lets say it wasn't a verry good day to me lol
> 
> sow milz no music for pro rider jam
> *


damn sounds like a crazy ass day :0 
you got any idea of there is electricty on our stand or near it? cuz I got a large speaker box that plays mp threez and shit so I can take that


----------



## AMB1800

we don't have a stand like apow, its just a line up of bikes, like when i went to france so you don't have to take stuff like that with you, normally there should be electricity and i need it for the turntable anywayz

gotta send an email to ask for it and to ask if they allow me to put the full display


YOW DROP'EM whats this shit of leaving layitlow man  let those haterz talk man and don't answer and those fools, just ignore them you know :thumbsup: 
by the way you got a tracking number or what to see where the package is at?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 6 2008, 09:25 AM~10103464
> *we don't have a stand like apow, its just a line up of bikes, like when i went to france so you don't have to take stuff like that with you, normally there should be electricity and i need it for the turntable anywayz
> 
> gotta send an email to ask for it and to ask if they allow me to put the full display
> YOW DROP'EM whats this shit of leaving layitlow man    let those haterz talk man and don't answer and those fools, just ignore them you know :thumbsup:
> by the way you got a tracking number or what to see where the package is at?
> *


Ill try and take it anywayz, might come in handy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fools


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 6 2008, 06:10 PM~10103841
> *wuz up fools
> *


all good over here  all ready for the show, nothing new of parts on the trike though, i wonder why lol

sup with you :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 6 2008, 11:14 AM~10103887
> *all good over here    all ready for the show, nothing new of parts on the trike though, i wonder why lol
> 
> sup with you  :biggrin:
> *


just put the sale up on custom parts and getting ready to get shit rolling for spring :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

if you all need parts hit me up lol 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=396373


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 6 2008, 09:25 AM~10103464
> *we don't have a stand like apow, its just a line up of bikes, like when i went to france so you don't have to take stuff like that with you, normally there should be electricity and i need it for the turntable anywayz
> 
> gotta send an email to ask for it and to ask if they allow me to put the full display
> YOW DROP'EM whats this shit of leaving layitlow man    let those haterz talk man and don't answer and those fools, just ignore them you know :thumbsup:
> by the way you got a tracking number or what to see where the package is at?
> *



I will visit the site for buisness purposes here is the number I have they sais it should get there on thursday or friday 

custom decleration
P672619381US


----------



## AMB1800

of next week i supose?

hope these bitches over here don't let the package hang around lol cuz its just the days before the show


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 6 2008, 11:36 AM~10104566
> *of next week i supose?
> 
> hope these bitches over here don't let the package hang around lol cuz its just the days before the show
> *



Be nice and they might give it to you. About time you got on myspace. I replied on it


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys, just got me a seat and chain yesterday, might put my bike together soon so i can show off my plaque


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 6 2008, 04:37 PM~10106957
> *what's up guys, just got me a seat and chain yesterday, might put my bike together soon so i can show off my plaque
> *



you know the routine *****, pics or it didnt happen


----------



## noe_from_texas

mmm, well it hasn't happened yet, but i did get a seat, grips, and chain


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 6 2008, 05:47 PM~10107491
> *mmm, well it hasn't happened yet, but i did get a seat, grips, and chain
> *



tight. Dont post pics. Just wait till its all done. Man Im going to send some pics this weekend to you of the progress of the bike


----------



## noe_from_texas

vale mas buey!!


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 06:48 PM~10107500
> *tight. Dont post pics. Just wait till its all done. Man Im going to send some pics this weekend to you of the progress of the bike
> *



jose has some pics he took at my house that i bet some people here would like to see


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 1 2008, 08:32 PM~10066969
> *Just an up date my lil girls 12" is coming soon  Thanks for your support Baytown Tx !!Exclusive Bike club ...
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Mar 6 2008, 09:22 PM~10109503
> *jose has some pics he took at my house that i bet some people here would like to see
> *


shit tell him to post those fookers, I will call him to post them up


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 7 2008, 06:28 AM~10111161
> *shit tell him to post those fookers, I will call him to post them up
> *


 :no:


----------



## lowlife-biker

sup everyone


----------



## AMB1800

just picked this up :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
I want one how much did this one cost?


----------



## AMB1800

PM sent on that one :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

MILZ i think we are comming on friday for the setup cuz i received an email and he told me that the ones who arrive the latest will be put where theres a free spot that means that then we can't setup with the club bikes next to each other, so i'm gonna try to come on friday 

oh and they told me my display is too big lol, peeps over here aren't ready for this shit yet, in the us displays are bigger as mine lol

its possible that saturday we come with the train so if you arrive their first, take the blankets of the trike off so if visitors already come in they can already see it you know :biggrin: 

we will discuss this anywayz


----------



## lowlife-biker

ok got it homie, try to come friday that would be cool, we can discuss some of our things so that saterday everyting goes fine :nicoderm:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 7 2008, 04:22 PM~10111698
> *just picked this up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 7 2008, 09:22 AM~10111698
> *just picked this up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


nice bro


----------



## AMB1800

thanks, i'm happy about it too, he delivered a good job


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 7 2008, 11:25 AM~10112606
> *thanks, i'm happy about it too, he delivered a good job
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 7 2008, 08:22 AM~10111698
> *just picked this up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



what color is that


----------



## AMB1800

black background, white logo, burnt orange border on the logo

pic is taken with cell phone but it is what i asked for


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 7 2008, 10:45 AM~10112788
> *black background, white logo, burnt orange border on the logo
> 
> pic is taken with cell phone but it is what i asked for
> *


NICE! We should have ours by the end of next week


----------



## AMB1800

cool


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 7 2008, 10:50 AM~10112823
> *  cool
> *



Good Luck on the show Tony!


----------



## AMB1800

thanks, i hope this shit is gonna be good, theres already rumors that we can't setup our bikes together, that sucks you know :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 7 2008, 09:22 AM~10111698
> *just picked this up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


makes me proud


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 7 2008, 04:15 PM~10115189
> *nice!!!
> *



Wuz up man. Hey I still havent received the PSP


----------



## noe_from_texas

i sold that sucker on ebay


----------



## Raguness

And i was the winning bidder. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yep, tell your son i'm sorry, he should take care of his things, ahahahaha


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 7 2008, 04:52 PM~10115442
> *yep, tell your son i'm sorry, he should take care of his things, ahahahaha
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## lowlife-biker

damn those kinda pics make me proud of my club :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
@ tony: we will stand together man His site says lowriders, minibikes, tuners, dubs and lowrider bikes so hell if we disagree with his shit he doesn't have any so he knows that if we say we stand together, we stand together


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up people, just got back from set up everything looks great


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 8 2008, 07:41 PM~10122782
> *Wuz Up people, just got back from set up everything looks great
> *


sup man been busy with exams all week. got the shirt too


----------



## lowlife-biker

was able to contact the t shirt lady but she could only get at me on monday (tomorow) so I don't think the shirts and sweaters will be printed on time for the show,will try to get everything done as fast as possible tho


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP PEOPLE


----------



## lowlife-biker

all good over here just talked to AMB abouth some stuff


----------



## AMB1800

all good over here too, a friend borrowed me a radio so its on, gonna get some cables and shit tomorrow to connect this bitch up :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up fools how is everything going


----------



## AMB1800

1000th post  :biggrin: 

had to put it in here


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 9 2008, 04:27 PM~10127744
> *1000th post    :biggrin:
> 
> had to put it in here
> *


damn took you over a year to do 1000 post i do that in a month lol :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Hre are some pics from todays car show: We took 1st place PEDAL CAR n Best of Show Bike:





































SIC 713









EXCLUSIVE FINEST


----------



## ROBERTO G

why did you show a rec on mas problems instead ass you?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 9 2008, 06:58 PM~10129014
> *why did you show a rec on mas problems instead ass you?
> *



I cant understand what you are saying.

The reason REC wasnt there is cause he new born is in the hospital going to get surgery. He wants to make all the WEGO tours so I was showing support by taking his bike. Thats what we do in EXCLUSIVE we family fool. So lets keep REC n his family in our prayers tonight.


----------



## 817Lowrider

them pics are terrible.lol


----------



## ROBERTO G

the registration paper said rec and i thought you had bought the bike a while back from him. so i was wondering why didnt the paper say your name

sorry to hear about rec


----------



## REC

Thanks Exclusive for your support


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2008, 07:05 PM~10129065
> *them pics are terrible.lol
> *


X2


----------



## Raguness

Congrats EXCLUSIVE and REC hope everything goes well with your child. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 9 2008, 07:33 PM~10129267
> *Thanks Exclusive for your support
> *


congratz bro and I'll pray for Audri :angel: 
where those the only two exclusive made bike and pedal car on that show?
@Noe: wasup homie, how did you mount that lil fella on the back of your sissybar?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2008, 03:30 PM~10127758
> *damn took you over a year to do 1000 post i do that in a month lol  :biggrin:
> *


post whore :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

Today baby Audri will have her surgery lates keep her in our prayers guys n to REC n Wifey. I will keep yall updated as I hear anything.


----------



## AMB1800

:angel: hope everything works out good for baby Audri, you have our support from up here REC  

and yeah D i know that you'ld do those 1000 post in a month but i only post when i have something to say on the subject you know, like when someone needs help or what but not for bullshit you know :biggrin: plus its just like a couple of months since i realy started postin up in here, cuz in the beginning the only thing i did was reading :biggrin: (something that a newb should do instead of making 20 topics of the same thing you know)


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 10 2008, 01:20 PM~10134531
> *:angel:  hope everything works out good for baby Audri, you have our support from up here REC
> 
> and yeah D i know that you'ld do those 1000 post in a month but i only post when i have something to say on the subject you know, like when someone needs help or what but not for bullshit you know  :biggrin:  plus its just like a couple of months since i realy started postin up in here, cuz in the beginning the only thing i did was reading  :biggrin:  (something that a newb should do instead of making 20 topics of the same thing you know)
> *


a intranet pro in teh makin :0 :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 10 2008, 10:41 AM~10133480
> *Today baby Audri will have her surgery lates keep her in our prayers guys n to REC n Wifey. I will keep yall updated as I hear anything.
> *











shes in my prayers
:angel:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 10 2008, 01:34 PM~10134633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes in my prayers
> :angel:
> *


shes in mines also,hope everything goes well


----------



## Drop'em

Well I talked to REC last night and got an update from baby Audri. She had just gotten out of surgery. If everything goes well today they will be able to finally go home after a long stay in the hospital. I will keep EXCLUSIVE updated as they arrive back home. Thanks guys I really appreciate it


----------



## lowlife-biker

was everybody been up to, nice to hear rec and his family are doing ok
three days till the JAM tony!!!


----------



## AMB1800

thats some good news drop'em  


and hell i'm down for this shit, trike is begging me to take it out hahaha :biggrin: 

just installed the radio a friend borrowed me for the show so thats done


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool Im goin to pick my red street bike up at chopperdome, and take all my stuff ready for the show


----------



## Drop'em

Chillin at the show this sunday. Thanks MEDUSA:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 11 2008, 01:22 PM~10142549
> *Chillin at the show this sunday. Thanks MEDUSA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrad's to Exclusive on there win at the show.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 11 2008, 11:22 AM~10142549
> *Chillin at the show this sunday. Thanks MEDUSA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    
is that legionsspiderman (forgot his real name) nice family club pics there


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 11 2008, 12:07 PM~10142863
> *
> is that legionsspiderman (forgot his real name) nice family club pics there
> *



Yeah thats him. He is our newest member here in texas. LOS is what he goes by. Short for CARLOS. EXCLUSIVE SPIDERMAN NOW! :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

yeah Carlos forgot his name say wasup to him from the euro Emilio :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 11 2008, 12:10 PM~10142894
> *yeah Carlos forgot his name say wasup to him from the euro Emilio :biggrin:
> *


I sure will. He will be back on lil hopefully here in the few months. He is really tied up if you know what i mean


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 11 2008, 12:07 PM~10142863
> *
> is that legionsspiderman (forgot his real name) nice family club pics there
> *



WE A FAMILY BRO. REMEMBER THAT.


----------



## AMB1800

whatup everyone


----------



## Drop'em

LOOK AT THE BIKE CHAMPIONSHIP STANDINGS...............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies hey if anyone you need anything done just hit me up i can have it cut and shipped out with in 2-3days and if you need chrome we have a chromer to :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Mar 10 2008, 10:45 AM~10133120-->
> 
> 
> 
> post whore  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Mar 10 2008, 02:20 PM~10134531
> *:angel:  hope everything works out good for baby Audri, you have our support from up here REC
> 
> and yeah D i know that you'ld do those 1000 post in a month but i only post when i have something to say on the subject you know, like when someone needs help or what but not for bullshit you know  :biggrin:  plus its just like a couple of months since i realy started postin up in here, cuz in the beginning the only thing i did was reading  :biggrin:  (something that a newb should do instead of making 20 topics of the same thing you know)
> *


yea i am on here way to much lmfao


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 09:08 AM~10150581
> *:biggrin:
> yea i am on here way to much lmfao
> *



wuz up D


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 12 2008, 10:42 AM~10150803
> *wuz up D
> *


not much bro hey you have a pm dude :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill

WRONG TOPIC, ITS THE OTHER ONE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Mar 12 2008, 02:23 PM~10152224
> *WRONG TOPIC, ITS THE OTHER ONE
> *


----------



## AMB1800

whaaatuuuup wooorld  :biggrin: 

yow milz be ready for tomorrow man, i'm skippin school for settin up time :0 :biggrin: 
i'm trying to contact marlo to tel him to pass by my crib so we can head of to gent together


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool I just got my bike from chopperdome, was nice to cruise in the afternoon right here in my hometown  
I am takin al my stuff together right now  
plus, I talked to frank today and he told me not to worry about our places, we will be standin together for shure!!!
jose hernandez 1st place  EXCLUSIVE showin strong world wide!!!


----------



## AMB1800

we will see what happens, by the way its the first time you gonna see the trike :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Send me a pic of the bikes/trikes thast are showing this weekdn


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 13 2008, 11:38 AM~10159631
> *we will see what happens, by the way its the first time you gonna see the trike  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 shit yeah, damn its been to long homie :biggrin: 
I'll tape the first two days for shure (first day tomorow, setup) maybee I'll even come sunday but I can only tell for shure tomorow evening


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 08:33 PM~10160010
> *Send me a pic of the bikes/trikes thast are showing this weekdn
> *


yeah i got you covered, have to load my camera up :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 13 2008, 01:05 PM~10160278
> *yeah i got you covered, have to load my camera up :biggrin:
> *



tight


----------



## 713WildBill

EMILIO YOU GOING TO MY HOUSE SATURDAY NIGHT? I HAVE SOME STUFF YOU MIGHT WANT.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Mar 13 2008, 02:46 PM~10161006
> *EMILIO YOU GOING TO MY HOUSE SATURDAY NIGHT? I HAVE SOME STUFF YOU MIGHT WANT.
> *



Yeah I will be there Saturday night


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## Drop'em




----------



## Raguness

I'm masterbating right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Before yall see it n start asking ?'s here it is, new owner


----------



## AMB1800

whatuuuup homieees :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

got back from settin up time, SD's is on full display, but there some shit going on for the rest of the members bike, they didn't even gave them a location so we left, we will see what happens tomorrow :uh: 

marlo is still on the way to there, gonna call him to see whats up


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 14 2008, 02:26 PM~10168983
> *got back from settin up time, SD's is on full display, but there some shit going on for the rest of the members bike, they didn't even gave them a location so we left, we will see what happens tomorrow  :uh:
> 
> marlo is still on the way to there, gonna call him to see whats up
> *



MAN I HOPE EVERYTHING TURNS OUT OK


----------



## AMB1800

just got of the phone with marlo, he's puttin up the display next to mine sow i think thats what we gonna do tomorrow for the rest of the bikes, if the organisation doesn't know how to put the bikes then we will take care of that :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

this is how it looked like when we left, 3 bikes on the left under the blanket waiting for a decent location :uh: 



we will see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 14 2008, 03:07 PM~10169321
> *this is how it looked like when we left, 3 bikes on the left under the blanket waiting for a decent location  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> we will see what happens tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

what you smiling for haha :biggrin: you should have seen the face of milz when he saw the plaque shinning on there :roflmao: i told him they were still in the us you know


----------



## D-Low

Tomorrow, we stealin the show homie :biggrin: :biggrin: 

damn, it's  gonna be a hell of a good day  


exclusive :yes: si señor


----------



## AMB1800

yeah start by waking up on time bitch :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 15 2008, 12:30 AM~10170007
> *yeah start by waking up on time bitch  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


don't worry bitch :biggrin: 
i got it al covered :cheesy:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 01:19 PM~10168520
> *Before yall see it n start asking ?'s here it is, new owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You sure dream alot :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 14 2008, 08:20 PM~10170672
> *You sure dream alot :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2008, 06:34 PM~10170777
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: internet owned


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 14 2008, 07:43 PM~10170828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: internet owned
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Drop'em

BLING BLING


> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 14 2008, 08:05 PM~10171428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice pics amb


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up people! Man its a boring ass day at work. AMB any updates on the event over there? Keep us posted homie


----------



## AMB1800

they fucked up man, they can forget our colaboration for next year if its like this next year, shit they put kevin on the other side of the show, result of that crap is that they stole some shit of his display cuz he wasn't the whole day next to his bike since he wanted to be with us THE CLUB :uh: 

the excuse was they were too much bikes on that corner (4 bikes) but then when kevin moved they added 3 crap bikes of there friends so comon stop the bullshit and favoritims :uh: :uh: it looks like SHIT now seriously :uh: don't have pics of the disaster, will take some tomorrow... one thing is for sure visitors loved the trike so that makes me happy but the other crap NOT :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 15 2008, 02:37 PM~10175898
> *they fucked up man, they can forget our colaboration for next year if its like this next year, shit they put kevin on the other side of the show, result of that crap is that they stole some shit of his display cuz he wasn't the whole day next to his bike since he wanted to be with us THE CLUB  :uh:
> 
> the excuse was they were too much bikes on that corner (4 bikes) but then when kevin moved they added 3 crap bikes of there friends so comon stop the bullshit and favoritims  :uh:  :uh:  it looks like SHIT now seriously  :uh: don't have pics of the disaster, will take some tomorrow... one thing is for sure visitors loved the trike so that makes me happy but the other crap NOT :uh:
> *



So where did they put MARLO( Players Choice) n Milz? I hope at least next to the trike


----------



## AMB1800

yeah but they fucked up the view for milz bikes :uh: people can't even see them well, we gonna move them tomorrow. they wanted me to move my trike after it was all put up i told him: ARE YOU CRAZY???? that bitch is impossible to move and is stayin where it is  what they did then is putting the crappy bikes around it :uh: 

i met jose lopez tattoo artist, cool guy and also lrm photographer, cool guy too, his art wall is next to my trike


----------



## noe_from_texas

damn it, take some pics at least tomorrow


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 15 2008, 02:46 PM~10175946
> *yeah but they fucked up the view for milz bikes  :uh:  people can't even see them well, we gonna move them tomorrow. they wanted me to move my trike after it was all put up i told him: ARE YOU CRAZY???? that bitch is impossible to move and is stayin where it is   what they did then is putting the crappy bikes around it  :uh:
> 
> i met jose lopez tattoo artist, cool guy and also lrm photographer, cool guy too, his art wall is next to my trike
> *



WTF! Well just take plenty of pics man, hopefully lowrider magazine takes pics of it too. I think the photographer for LRM that is out there his name is EDGAR. Let me know wuz up


----------



## AMB1800

yeah we talked with him today, he saw that i was watchin problemas in the lrm magazine and came up and said he shooted it :biggrin: 

he took some pics of the trike and marlo's bike and of milz cherry passion


----------



## noe_from_texas

great to hear


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 15 2008, 03:54 PM~10175978
> *yeah we talked with him today, he saw that i was watchin problemas in the lrm magazine and came up and said he shooted it  :biggrin:
> 
> he took some pics of the trike and marlo's bike and of milz cherry passion
> *


damn dude is all over the world :biggrin: i wish you the best with the bike guys good luck


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 15 2008, 02:54 PM~10175978
> *yeah we talked with him today, he saw that i was watchin problemas in the lrm magazine and came up and said he shooted it  :biggrin:
> 
> he took some pics of the trike and marlo's bike and of milz cherry passion
> *


yeah he would remember that one, cause he was the only one that didnt get stabbed with recs sissybar n forks.


----------



## AMB1800

only pics i got, took them with mobile phone cuz my camera is fucked up :angry: tomorrow i take my dad's camera, milz took some good pics too and some spanish photographer did fuckin SIC pics of the trike :0 :0 hope he sends them out to me :biggrin: 

here it is:





homie dlow from here on the forum holdin the plaque before leaving  (hell i ain't leaving that shit over there with these damm thiefs, always taken it with me :biggrin: )


more tomorrow unless milz shows up with some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

:biggrin: WORLD WIDE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EXCLUSIVE 4-LIFE



> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 15 2008, 03:03 PM~10176028
> *only pics i got, took them with mobile phone cuz my camera is fucked up  :angry:  tomorrow i take my dad's camera, milz took some good pics too and some spanish photographer did fuckin SIC pics of the trike  :0  :0 hope he sends them out to me :biggrin:
> 
> here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homie dlow from here on the forum holdin the plaque before leaving    (hell i ain't leaving that shit over there with these damm thiefs, always taken it with me  :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> more tomorrow unless milz shows up with some pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AMB1800

kevin send me some pics, not good quality but hey beter as nothing, gonna post them up in a bit


----------



## AMB1800

kevins bike, all alone :uh: you guys see that lowrider parking only plaque? SOME MOFO'S STOLE THAT :uh: :angry: and it was mine :angry: 





marlo's bike



what i was talking about, just look at milz bike where it is because of them bikes they putted in front of him and mine :uh: 



realy i'm pissed off of this shit, couldn't they just put us where kevin is at sow we are all together? :uh: 

and something for tony and taco, you're german RO homie was over there with his beauty :0


----------



## kev1800

pro rider jam is like shit i'm really not happy about pro jam.:thumbsdown: they put me away frome the club and then they 
stole some stuff frome a friend of my display.:angry:


----------



## Raguness

Thanks for the pics and since they stole from *EXCLUSIVE* make sure y'all steal those first place trophies. :angry:


----------



## AMB1800

man i ain't even have competion :uh: except marlo but hes a fellow member so he can beat me you know  the top 5 or top 3 or whatever they do is exclusive, unless there is favoritism in the air you know what i mean :uh: you never know with these fools


----------



## lowlife-biker

shit watup family it's 8:24 am so ima head out to the show in a couple of minutes, I got over a 100 pics of the entire show and a lil bit of video footage but im tape more of the show today and post all the pics at once, gotta move out fast cuz my place realy fuckin sucked some asswhipe put three street bikes in front of me and amb's bike after we did al the hard work tryin to find a good place :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

here's one pic of the set up as you can see im in the middle cuz some stupid fool put his trike in front of me :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 16 2008, 12:41 AM~10178648
> *here's one pic of the set up as you can see im in the middle cuz some stupid fool put his trike in front of me  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do a TACO on that HOE! KICK IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Drop'em

:0 Are they single, looking for a replacement :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 16 2008, 08:11 AM~10179369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Raguness




----------



## Drop'em

I like the one holding the plaque



> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 16 2008, 08:56 AM~10179536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Raguness

Jessica the one on my bike


----------



## noe_from_texas

damn amb1800, too bad about how they set up those other bikes, but you should all be going home with some trophies, 

raguness, nice pics bro, wish our shows had nice looking girls like that


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 16 2008, 09:22 AM~10179633
> *Jessica the one on my bike
> *



Just added her to myspace freinds


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 16 2008, 04:47 AM~10178989
> *Do a TACO on that HOE! TIP DAT BITCH OVER IT   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

shhhhhiiiiittttt EXCLUSIVE takin over the world
best three lowriders all exclusive made!!!
1 place best lowriderbike: AMB aka Anthony
2 place best lowriderbike: Marlo 
3place best lowriderbike: milz aka emilio

pics tomorow or tonight


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 16 2008, 08:24 PM~10180539
> *shhhhhiiiiittttt EXCLUSIVE takin over the world
> best three lowriders all exclusive made!!!
> 1 place best lowriderbike: AMB aka Anthony
> 2 place best lowriderbike: Marlo
> 3place best lowriderbike: milz aka emilio
> 
> pics tomorow or tonight
> *


 :thumbsup: yeah congrats exclusive belgium chapter...


----------



## Drop'em

:0 CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very proud to hear that family. Man yall did a great job aftre the small issues that happen but it all turned excellent at the end. Keep up the good work. EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE






> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 16 2008, 12:24 PM~10180539
> *shhhhhiiiiittttt EXCLUSIVE takin over the world
> best three lowriders all exclusive made!!!
> 1 place best lowriderbike: AMB aka Anthony
> 2 place best lowriderbike: Marlo
> 3place best lowriderbike: milz aka emilio
> 
> pics tomorow or tonight
> *


----------



## AMB1800

yuuup we takiiiiiiin oveeeer one shooow at a timeeee :biggrin: 

top 3 = all exclusive :biggrin:  

will be postin pics tomorrow, gonna go to bed, just unloaded the van and trailer and shit you know :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 16 2008, 12:24 PM~10180539
> *shhhhhiiiiittttt EXCLUSIVE takin over the world
> best three lowriders all exclusive made!!!
> 1 place best lowriderbike: AMB aka Anthony
> 2 place best lowriderbike: Marlo
> 3place best lowriderbike: milz aka emilio
> 
> pics tomorow or tonight
> *


Thats what I'm talking bout!!! Congrats to all of y'all.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 16 2008, 01:24 PM~10180539
> *shhhhhiiiiittttt EXCLUSIVE takin over the world
> best three lowriders all exclusive made!!!
> 1 place best lowriderbike: AMB aka Anthony
> 2 place best lowriderbike: Marlo
> 3place best lowriderbike: milz aka emilio
> 
> pics tomorow or tonight
> *


hell yea homies way to go


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 16 2008, 01:24 PM~10180539
> *shhhhhiiiiittttt EXCLUSIVE takin over the world
> best three lowriders all exclusive made!!!
> 1 place best lowriderbike: AMB aka Anthony
> 2 place best lowriderbike: Marlo
> 3place best lowriderbike: milz aka emilio
> 
> pics tomorow or tonight
> *




hell yeah brothers, Congratulations!!!! Way to represent for Exclusive!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

im at school right now but I'll post all the pics and the movie in a new topic tonight


----------



## Frontwalker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 16 2008, 10:58 PM~10181325
> *yuuup we takiiiiiiin oveeeer one shooow at a timeeee  :biggrin:
> 
> top 3 = all exclusive  :biggrin:
> 
> will be postin pics tomorrow, gonna go to bed, just unloaded the van and trailer and shit you know  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats guys,


----------



## AMB1800

DAMM thats a nice pic


----------



## Drop'em

:biggrin: SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET




> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Mar 17 2008, 06:29 AM~10186112
> *Congrats guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

DAMM KEVIN JUST LET ME KNOW OUR BIKES BEEN ON TV :0 :biggrin: 

there where alot of tv's over there, they also did a documentary in front of the trike while it was spinning but that was for a french channel :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 17 2008, 01:29 PM~10188966
> *DAMM KEVIN JUST LET ME KNOW OUR BIKES BEEN ON TV  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> there where alot of tv's over there, they also did a documentary in front of the trike while it was spinning but that was for a french channel  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 17 2008, 02:29 PM~10188966
> *DAMM KEVIN JUST LET ME KNOW OUR BIKES BEEN ON TV  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> there where alot of tv's over there, they also did a documentary in front of the trike while it was spinning but that was for a french channel  :biggrin:
> *



i want to see the pics!!!


----------



## Drop'em

Man I bored at work, and it sucks cause tomorrow is my b-day and I have to work, my boss said choose between tomorrow or your trip to denver, so i chose denver. I HATE WORKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## AMB1800

hell I aint even got some time to put the pics online :angry: hate al this school work  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

congrats on the wins everybody


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 18 2008, 08:55 PM~10198109
> *hell I aint even got some time to put the pics online  :angry:  hate al this school work    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


works loafer :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low

exclusive doin it big  

congrats to all of you :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 15 2008, 11:03 PM~10176028
> *
> homie dlow from here on the forum holdin the plaque before leaving    (hell i ain't leaving that shit over there with these damm thiefs, always taken it with me  :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Yes yes, pic came out goooood


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Mar 17 2008, 06:29 AM~10186112
> *Congrats guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up exclusive it was about time i checked in to say :wave: bikes looking nice amb18000


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 19 2008, 12:09 AM~10203297
> *what up exclusive it was about time i checked in to say  :wave: bikes looking nice amb18000
> *


 :wave: wasup homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 19 2008, 12:09 AM~10203297
> *what up exclusive it was about time i checked in to say  :wave: bikes looking nice amb18000
> *



you get the shirt? I sent it to you


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 19 2008, 08:09 AM~10203297
> *what up exclusive it was about time i checked in to say  :wave: bikes looking nice amb18000
> *


thanks man  hows everything down there :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey drom'em here it is going to plating


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 19 2008, 05:43 PM~10209060
> *hey drom'em here it is going to plating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 I will get just in time to put it on the lolo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 08:15 PM~10209975
> *:0  I will get just in time to put it on the lolo
> *


yea should be next friday hope if he does not get backed up and if you need charms let me know i can do them to


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

happy B-day drop'em


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 19 2008, 07:20 PM~10210019
> *yea should be next friday hope if he does not get backed up and if you need charms let me know i can do them to
> *



TIGHT. I MIGHT JUST DO THAT.PM A PRICE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 08:43 PM~10210244
> *TIGHT. I MIGHT JUST DO THAT.PM A PRICE
> *


ok i will tomorrow


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Mar 19 2008, 01:10 AM~10203443-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: wasup homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by drop'[email protected] 19 2008, 08:11 AM~10204379
> *you get the shirt? I sent it to you
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no no shirt how long since you sent it?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Mar 19 2008, 10:54 AM~10205632
> *thanks man    hows everything down there :biggrin:
> *


just been laying low winter is almost here so time to start builing again


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 19 2008, 05:43 PM~10209060
> *hey drom'em here it is going to plating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you also have someone for goldplating cuz I need my sprocket gold plated, asked what the gold plating costs are over here......200 dollars for a car logo :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
I'm just going to take my forks, sissybar, sprocket, handlebars and some other small stuff with me to NC this vacation and get everything plated over there


----------



## AMB1800

gold platin is expensive homie, but where did you ask that? i would do them you know but i can't do such big parts, can only do detail plating you know


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 19 2008, 11:52 PM~10212445
> *no no shirt how long since you sent it?
> just been laying low winter is almost here so time to start builing again
> *



I sent out the shirts like march 7 ot march 10


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2008, 02:50 AM~10212927
> *you also have someone for goldplating cuz I need my sprocket gold plated, asked what the gold plating costs are over here......200 dollars for a car logo :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> I'm just going to take my forks, sissybar, sprocket, handlebars and some other small stuff with me to NC this vacation and get everything plated over there
> *


hey bro yea i have a gold plater i will ask him and if you bring them back to the us then let me know i will get a price for chrome :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

I just need the sprocket gold plated, the forks and everything else will just be plated in NC


----------



## AMB1800

sooow, thats something less to do untill next show :biggrin: 



this weekend its goldplatin time :0


----------



## Drop'em

SO I HEARD EXCLUSIVE IS GETTING AGGRESIVE IN THE CAR SCENE. WE WILL HAVE AT LEAST 2 CARS DEBUTING AT THE GOLD RUSH TOUR THIS YEAR.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 20 2008, 08:41 PM~10218363
> *SO I HEARD EXCLUSIVE IS GETTING AGGRESIVE IN THE CAR SCENE. WE WILL HAVE AT LEAST 2 CARS DEBUTING AT THE GOLD RUSH TOUR THIS YEAR.
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 20 2008, 01:50 AM~10212927
> *you also have someone for goldplating cuz I need my sprocket gold plated, asked what the gold plating costs are over here......200 dollars for a car logo :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> I'm just going to take my forks, sissybar, sprocket, handlebars and some other small stuff with me PHOENIX PLANT #1!!!!*


----------



## lowlife-biker

nope ima work in my uncles textile company

Charlottes #1 plant


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 20 2008, 05:45 PM~10217565
> *sooow, thats something less to do untill next show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend its goldplatin time  :0
> *


lookin good homie, I need to get at you with some small parts to get gold plated, my dad also needs some small shit plated like car logos and stuff I'll talk to you on msn


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2008, 08:51 PM~10218590
> *nice  :biggrin:
> *



We might need another car plaque very soon, :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

whatup fools :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 22 2008, 03:27 AM~10227936
> *whatup fools  :biggrin:
> *



working


----------



## lowlife-biker

all cool over here just chilln


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 22 2008, 05:27 AM~10227936
> *whatup fools  :biggrin:
> *


got my permit :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

CONGRATS!!!! 




























































*JERSEY DRIVERS WATCH OUT!!!!!*</span>




















































































JUST KIDDING. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

happy Easter my brothers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 06:14 AM~10220842
> *We might need another car plaque very soon,  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I GOT YOU BRO JUST SAY THE WORD


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 06:31 PM~10237237
> *YOU KNOW I GOT YOU BRO JUST SAY THE WORD
> *


I will ask him tomorrow. 

Wuz up people I just got off work, and im piss.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

yeah i heard u had to wrk today....didnt see ya at the park....man dat must sux....park was pretty kool....think it might of been better last year tho


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 08:31 PM~10237751
> *I will ask him tomorrow.
> 
> Wuz up people I just got off work, and im piss.
> *


OK COOL


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 07:36 PM~10237795
> *yeah i heard u had to wrk today....didnt see ya at the park....man dat must sux....park was pretty kool....think it might of been better last year tho
> *



Wuz up Issac! Man yeah it sux's anyways you are like the 3rd person that says that. Was there alot of cars out there or not? So have you heard from Chris?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

not as many as last year....but still pretty tight....the ULA holding it down as every year out there....CHRIS??????.....um big tex...talked to him the other day i think


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 07:41 PM~10237842
> *not as many as last year....but still pretty tight....the ULA holding it down as every year out there....CHRIS??????.....um big tex...talked to him the other day i think
> *



We talked the other night, we might have a meeting both clubs and discuss a special road trip so if you dont here nothing from him he probably busy with Saul, so remind him if friday gets here.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

does dis trip envolve cookies....if it does....count me in.....lol...naw he aint talked bout anything lke dat....ill give him a call


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 07:53 PM~10237931
> *does dis trip envolve cookies....if it does....count me in.....lol...naw he aint talked bout anything lke dat....ill give him a call
> *



Tight. Cookies, drinks, sleep, sweat, driving, laughin, road rage?, ect.................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 09:01 PM~10238001
> *Tight. Cookies, drinks, sleep, sweat, driving, laughin, road rage?, ect.................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

i got third place trophey today at san diego car club show.i got points takin away cause i ran out of co2 in tank.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 23 2008, 08:03 PM~10238021
> *i got third place trophey today at san diego car club show.i got points takin away cause i ran out of co2 in tank.
> *



Its cool. Any pics. Hey did you get your shirt?


CONGRATS ON THE WIN, DOESNT MATTER WHAT PLACE YOU WERE ON TOP OF EVERYBODY ELSE


----------



## Malverde619

thanks,and yup i got the shirt looks nice.my tia took some pics.shes going to burn them onto a cd for me.it was so hot out there today but still a good show.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 09:01 PM~10238001
> *Tight. Cookies, drinks, sleep, sweat, driving, laughin, road rage?, ect.................
> *



i luv road rage...u know its legal to carry ur pistol if ur cross more the 3 or maybe 5 counties and are carrying more den 500 n cash....i think dats wat it is


----------



## noe_from_texas

congrats malverde, i'm gonna be show in april at some local shows, see what happens


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10237842
> *not as many as last year....but still pretty tight....the ULA holding it down as every year out there....CHRIS??????.....um big tex...talked to him the other day i think
> *


 glad 2 see yall outhere that was a clean regal ya had.... :thumbsup: 

think the rides were there just not as much hoppers this year but there were alot of different people/clubs outhere that hadnt been there before...but it was good to see everyone chillin.......


----------



## AMB1800

congrats with the win Malverde619


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 23 2008, 08:03 PM~10238021
> *i got third place trophey today at san diego car club show.i got points takin away cause i ran out of co2 in tank.
> *


 congrats bro.


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## lowlife-biker

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 24 2008, 10:34 AM~10241380
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn a murder sence lol


----------



## lowlife-biker

:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 24 2008, 06:44 AM~10240417
> *congrats bro.
> *


 :angry: she is a lady fool


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 09:36 AM~10241407
> *:angry:  she is a lady fool
> *


 my bad.  sorry jojo. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

I was waiting for this pic  i got to ask marlo he had some nice ones too 



> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Mar 24 2008, 05:33 PM~10241371-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 demounting that bitch huh :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Mar 24 2008, 05:34 PM~10241380
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 09:36 AM~10241407
> *:angry:  she is a lady fool
> *


its ok mitch i forgive you lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 24 2008, 10:54 AM~10241953
> *I was waiting for this pic    i got to ask marlo he had some nice ones too
> :0 demounting that bitch huh  :biggrin:
> *


yeah you should post that pic of me you and marlo with our trophees  
yeah I demounted that bitch last week, already started workin on the standpoles and upholstering my seat :0


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 09:35 AM~10241386
> *damn a murder sence lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 24 2008, 10:36 AM~10241404
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 23 2008, 08:03 PM~10238021
> *i got third place trophey today at san diego car club show.i got points takin away cause i ran out of co2 in tank.
> *



*CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Mar 24 2008, 01:35 PM~10242693
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

how about we each take a picture next to our bikes and post it herewith the plaque or shirt and post it up, i want them for my new myspace page and for my Exclusive Bike Club folder on my computer


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 24 2008, 02:41 PM~10243689
> *how about we each take a picture next to our bikes and post it herewith the plaque or shirt and post it up, i want them for my new myspace page and for my Exclusive Bike Club folder on my computer
> *


GOOD IDEA. COME ON PEOPLE LET DO THIS FOR NOE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 07:42 PM~10245968
> *GOOD IDEA. COME ON PEOPLE LET DO THIS FOR NOE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

gotta take that bitch out someday then


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 07:42 PM~10245968
> *GOOD IDEA. COME ON PEOPLE LET DO THIS FOR NOE
> *



:twak:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 24 2008, 07:38 PM~10246605
> *:twak:
> *



:0 :buttkick:


----------



## lowlife-biker

ok once I get ma plaque i will take a pic with my red bike cuz my black baby is getting sold


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 25 2008, 04:31 AM~10249078
> *ok once I get ma plaque i will take a pic with my red bike cuz my black baby is getting sold
> *



Im glad you said that........................ Have to make a call later


----------



## AMB1800

kevin remounting his bitch at my crib after the pro rider jam


Sweet Dreamz before going under the blanket again for a couple of months  


impala model car i've been workin on today :0 


my chrysler i hope to work on this vacation  weather sucks right now :angry: :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer

Rec's lil girls bike progress...


----------



## AMB1800

looks like a mini problemas :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Mar 25 2008, 08:48 PM~10255471-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rec's lil girls bike progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 08:52 PM~10255536
> *looks like a mini problemas  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713WildBill_@Mar 25 2008, 09:05 PM~10255688
> *
> *


wuz up


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 25 2008, 07:48 PM~10255471
> *Rec's lil girls bike progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 25 2008, 05:14 PM~10253973
> *
> 
> Sweet Dreamz before going under the blanket again for a couple of months
> 
> 
> *


you gonna keep SD the way she is or you gonna change her cuz If you keep the seatpan I'll have to order one


----------



## lowlife-biker

double post :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

for the moment i'm keeping it that way because i don't have any designs yet to redo the back...


----------



## Drop'em

WHO GOT MY OLD ENGRAVED SEAT PAN


----------



## AMB1800

i got you're engraved spring seat, why?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 26 2008, 02:53 PM~10261684
> *i got you're engraved spring seat, why?
> *



WHAT ARE YO UDOING WITH IT, I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO USE IT


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 25 2008, 05:14 PM~10253973
> *kevin remounting his bitch at my crib after the pro rider jam
> 
> 
> Sweet Dreamz before going under the blanket again for a couple of months
> 
> 
> impala model car i've been workin on today  :0
> 
> 
> my chrysler i hope to work on this vacation    weather sucks right now  :angry:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## AMB1800

yes i'm going to use it, but i have to redo the whole back part first because otherwise there will be to much space between the seat and the box


----------



## AMB1800

YOW MILZ, let me know what parts i have to gold plate for you, cuz i'm gonna start platin some of my shit, that way i do yours too


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Mar 26 2008, 03:41 PM~10261623-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO GOT MY OLD ENGRAVED SEAT PAN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Mar 26 2008, 03:53 PM~10261684
> *i got you're engraved spring seat, why?
> *


he wants it back, hahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

just kidding bro :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice!!


----------



## AMB1800

yeah that was drop'em seat :biggrin: 

any wayzz, i'm out, 4am again  i told myself today i'm going to go to bed earlier, but that didn't work... :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

damn, it's gonna be 10pm and i got to go to work at 11pm


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup family
Tony ima get at you with some small car letters of the front of my dads ride.
I'll post pic later this day of everything that needs to be plated, once I get a thumbsup I'll send it out to you


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 27 2008, 03:14 AM~10266316
> *wasup family
> Tony ima get at you with some small car letters of the front of my dads ride.
> I'll post  pic later this day of everything that needs to be plated, once I get a thumbsup I'll send it out to you
> *


wasup


----------



## lowlife-biker

how you doing man, just read your last message in wickeds metal works topic, you planing on puttin some faced parts?


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 27 2008, 03:40 AM~10266340
> *how you doing man, just read your last message in wickeds metal works topic, you planing on puttin some faced parts?
> *


time to step up abit


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 27 2008, 03:42 AM~10266341
> *time to step up abit
> *


http://i32.tinypic.com/2gugx0n.jpg[/IMG
doing abit of 3d on the tank and skirts


----------



## jonny b




----------



## lowlife-biker

real nice bro, what color you painting it?


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 27 2008, 04:19 AM~10266370
> *
> real nice bro, what color you painting it?
> *


thanks i think ill still keep it blue but :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 27 2008, 04:07 AM~10266361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Mar 27 2008, 11:14 AM~10266316-->
> 
> 
> 
> wasup family
> Tony ima get at you with some small car letters of the front of my dads ride.
> I'll post  pic later this day of everything that needs to be plated, once I get a thumbsup I'll send it out to you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> allright, but remember it has to be chromed already! let me know
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jonny b_@Mar 27 2008, 12:07 PM~10266361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm bro :0 :0 looks realy nice


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 27 2008, 06:09 AM~10266561
> *allright, but remember it has to be chromed already! let me know
> *


Don't know if it's chromed already...
I need my bullet light cap gold plated, you think you can do that?
also need some other screws and bolts plated but I'll contact you on that tonight


----------



## AMB1800

everything thats already chrome can be gold plated, but it also depends how big the things are, but i already told you that


----------



## noe_from_texas

way to go jonny b!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 27 2008, 06:07 AM~10266361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will that stick if you dont take off the paint?


----------



## noe_from_texas

looks pretty stuck to me :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 27 2008, 05:58 PM~10270523
> *looks pretty stuck to me :uh:
> *


looks pretty bad ass. I luv the 3d look. when I did my fiberglass tank they told me it wouldnt stick with the primer on there. I have not had any problems. hopefuly he wont either.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Mar 27 2008, 06:07 AM~10266361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 25 2008, 08:48 PM~10255471
> *Rec's lil girls bike progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 03:50 PM~10270473
> *will that stick if you dont take off the paint?
> *


thanks every for the feed back. i think it will stick its held on with glass rezon 3 cotes and its screwed to the sheet metal in 4 placeses


----------



## AMB1800

whatup wooorld  :biggrin: 

hey milz, that guy asked for you're frame again, he wanted some good pics of it to see the state of the frame... but consider it sold anywayz :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

give me that dude his email by pm, does he speak english?


----------



## AMB1800

nope french


----------



## lowlife-biker

shit, give me his email anyway


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up


----------



## AMB1800

all good over here, exept the weahter :uh: shit i've been workin on a model car the whole week cuz i don't have anything better to do and weather doesn't let me work on the chrysler


----------



## noe_from_texas

how's the weather, cold?


----------



## noe_from_texas

how's the weather, cold?


----------



## AMB1800

raining all the time and yeah its pretty fresh outside, not very cold but then again lol its just that i need the sunlight to work in the garage where the car is because its a dark ass garage


----------



## noe_from_texas

oh, it's always hot here in south texas, we might have like a few weeks out of the year when it is cold, it has been very windy the last few weeks, winds reachinf about 40 mph


----------



## AMB1800

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: AMB1800, kev1800

the 2 1800 guys  :wave:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 28 2008, 07:34 PM~10280259
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: AMB1800, kev1800
> 
> the 2 1800 guys    :wave:
> *


Why do you put 1800 at the end???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey drop'em the plaque is ready he is going to take a pic tomorrow sometime or monday but it is done


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 28 2008, 08:11 PM~10280505
> *hey drop'em the plaque is ready he is going to take a pic tomorrow sometime or monday but it is done
> *



:0 Cant wait.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 28 2008, 09:35 PM~10280692
> *:0  Cant wait.
> *


so when you guy going to get charms


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10280717
> *so when you guy going to get charms
> *



when you get me a price for them fool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 28 2008, 09:52 PM~10280841
> *when you get me a price for them fool
> *


pm sent

and you need a big one like mine :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

:uh: Thats too um shiny for me. :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatup family, worked on my display yesterday.
heres some sneaks


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 29 2008, 03:41 AM~10280319
> *Why do you put 1800 at the end???
> *


its our postal code, its just like you guys use those 3 numbers there too 


and milzz you display is looking good


----------



## lowlife-biker

upholstert the seat today


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 28 2008, 10:39 PM~10281199
> *:uh:  Thats too um shiny for me.  :uh:
> *


wait in a couple weeks i will post up my GOLD one :0


----------



## AMB1800

looks good  

where you get the buttons?

i'm looking for a big company that sells buttons cuz i need more then 200 for the display floors :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 29 2008, 01:04 PM~10283933
> *looks good
> 
> where you get the buttons?
> 
> i'm looking for a big company that sells buttons cuz i need more then 200 for the display floors  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 29 2008, 12:04 PM~10283933
> *looks good
> 
> where you get the buttons?
> 
> i'm looking for a big company that sells buttons cuz i need more then 200 for the display floors  :biggrin:
> *


200
 
don't realy know one, maybee go to veritas, they sell buttons and ask where you can get large amounts :dunno: 
I still need about 50 buttons to :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

200 is just an estimation and its to make sure i have enough of them, don't know how much i'm going to realy need, i already got the velour, mirrors so all i need is buttons and some upholstery foam and of course the wood and some time to do all this shit :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

I'll need some more mirrorz by the way,
is it possible if I just send you how much meters I need and he can just make em?


----------



## AMB1800

what you mean? get on msn man

for the veritas thing i don't know if thats gonna work, those fools don't have the buttons any more that i used on my seat and turntable :uh: so my floors will have other style buttons


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 25 2008, 07:48 PM~10255471
> *Rec's lil girls bike progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks kinda like Justdeez's


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2008, 01:20 PM~10284270
> *Looks kinda like Justdeez's
> *


same frame but a one of a kind style wait and see when its done  Ill be working on the fenders soon


----------



## AMB1800

whatup world


----------



## Drop'em

Chillin homie . Working on the lolo




> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 30 2008, 06:17 AM~10288316
> *whatup world
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up people, man the lolo is coming out clean. Started dressing up the motor yesterday, i will post pics of it tonight. Also I will be posting a sneak peak of the trike, since we decided to show a sneak peak


----------



## lil drop'em

:machinegun:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lil drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 07:35 AM~10296020
> *:machinegun:
> *


Boy you better tell mimi to take your butt to school, you aint sick if you gettin on line.

:angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey drop'em send me that money today when you get time and did you get the prices on the charms


----------



## Drop'em

HEY FAMILY, IM GOING TO BE SELLING THE PARTS AND FRAME THAT I HAD GOING FOR THE MILD PROJECT I WAS BUILDING SO IF YOU ARE INTERESTED ON RIMS, BLUE TIRES, SISSYBARS, GOONECK, FRAMEw/diamond tank LET ME KNOW ASAP. I STARTED ANOTHER TOPIC ABOUT IT ASWELL


----------



## AMB1800

you got some pics bro?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 31 2008, 01:47 PM~10299105
> *you got some pics bro?
> *



Yeah I will post them tonight. I have 2 pics on the topic I started
check them out. NEW PROJECT 4-SALE


----------



## AMB1800

my lolow lookin good too :biggrin: 











if only it was in scale 1/1 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 06:49 PM~10301657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  so what car is it?
impala?


----------



## AMB1800

nope thats not a impala

its a blazer


----------



## Drop'em

HEY GUYS WE ARE IN PROCESS OF JOINING ANOTHER CLUB, THEY ARE WILLING TO BUY OUT THE NAME SO WE CAN BECOME 1. I WILL LET YALL KNOW WHEN EVERYTHING SETTLES


----------



## AMB1800

whaaaat :0 :0 

it will still be exclusive right?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 1 2008, 07:38 AM~10305680
> *whaaaat  :0  :0
> 
> it will still be exclusive right?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

if yall get rid of the name, someone give me a plaque. please. need to add to my collection. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

im joining team wicked


----------



## RO-BC

im joining team wicked


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 1 2008, 08:41 AM~10306017
> *im joining team wicked
> *


WRONG TOPIC ASS CLOWN


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 1 2008, 07:37 AM~10305672
> *HEY GUYS WE ARE IN PROCESS OF JOINING ANOTHER CLUB, THEY ARE WILLING TO BUY OUT THE NAME SO WE CAN BECOME 1. I WILL LET YALL KNOW WHEN EVERYTHING SETTLES
> *



APRIL FOOLS</span>

Quit sending me messages, it was a joke. We <span style=\'color:red\'>EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE


----------



## noe_from_texas

i was about to pput my plaque on ebay, hahah

nah, i knew it was a joke


----------



## AMB1800

damm i seriously believed it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10310570
> *HERES A PIC OF MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE, IF YOU HEAR OF ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THIS BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM MY GARAGE AND THIS IS NOT ANY KIND OF APRIL FOOLS BULLSHIT....ITS GOTTA BE SOME LITTLE FUCKIN KID AROUND THE AREA SO IF YOU GUYS HEAR OR SEE ANYTHING, PLEASE CALL ME, I HAVE ATTACHED A PIC FOR REFERENCE.  THIS SHIT SUCKS MAN, AND MY LIL GIRL AND ME ARE FUCKIN PISSED.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIS BIKE HAS TO BE IN THE FT WORTH DALLAS AREA.  I LIVE IN NORTH FT WORTH AND WILL BE LOOKING AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 1 2008, 08:37 AM~10305672
> *HEY GUYS WE ARE IN PROCESS OF JOINING ANOTHER CLUB, THEY ARE WILLING TO BUY OUT THE NAME SO WE CAN BECOME 1. I WILL LET YALL KNOW WHEN EVERYTHING SETTLES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Apr 1 2008, 12:55 PM~10307701-->
> 
> 
> 
> APRIL FOOLS</span>
> 
> Quit sending me messages, it was a joke. We <span style=\'color:red\'>EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 1 2008, 10:07 PM~10312698
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas

it's showtime for "Summertime Blues" this sunday april 6 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 1 2008, 04:14 PM~10309815
> *damm i seriously believed it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

STFU milzz :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao: 

you would have believed it too :biggrin: 

by the way i heard some haters talk shit about you're frame, sayin that its a shitty frame that isn't worth buying and shit like that, realy unbelievable how people can talk shit without seeing the shit in live :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 2 2008, 02:40 PM~10317795
> *STFU milzz  :uh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> you would have believed it too  :biggrin:
> 
> by the way i heard some haters talk shit about you're frame, sayin that its a shitty frame that isn't worth buying and shit like that, realy unbelievable how people can talk shit without seeing the shit in live  :uh:
> *


dude people just love to hate on stuff they do not have lol but if 5 people was talking shit then you better find out a way to have 10 talking shit by summer :biggrin: cause we need haters to push us that much harder to be good at what we do


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 2 2008, 01:40 PM~10317795
> *STFU milzz  :uh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> you would have believed it too  :biggrin:
> 
> by the way i heard some haters talk shit about you're frame, sayin that its a shitty frame that isn't worth buying and shit like that, realy unbelievable how people can talk shit without seeing the shit in live  :uh:
> *


wtf who be talkin shit about my frame :angry: 
theres one chip in the frame and I posted it and since he is going to take all the paint off who cares :uh: 

btw watup everyone


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 2 2008, 09:10 AM~10315481
> *it's showtime for "Summertime Blues" this sunday april 6 :biggrin:
> *


  lots of pics


----------



## AMB1800

just received my light holder  

BIG THANKS TO THE_POOR_BOYS!!!  


heres some pics, amazing quality!


----------



## the poor boys

i'm glad you like it.


----------



## The Real D-Eazy




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by The Real D-Eazy_@Apr 3 2008, 06:57 AM~10323860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












damn tony thats some clean ass shit I geus I'll contact poor boy later cuz I want some of that shit to, first thing first tho :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

i didn't make it. manny's did. sorry.


----------



## Drop'em

I DIDNT WANT TO DOIT BUT, ITS FOR SELL. BEST OFFER




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2008, 04:10 PM~10052278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

DROPEM YOU HAVE A BUYER!!!!


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## Drop'em




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 3 2008, 01:45 PM~10326809
> *DROPEM YOU HAVE A BUYER!!!!
> *



I know. AND YOU GOT YOUR SURPRIZE


----------



## REC

is it both side?


----------



## Malverde619

those plaques look nice,i like the engraved one.amb is going to be excitied lol


----------



## AMB1800

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM   

I JUST FELT OF MY CHAIR RIGHT THERE BRO :roflmao: :biggrin: 

loooooooooooooooks sooooooooooo goooooooooooooooooood  

wait till milz sees this :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Drop em, you got a pm


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 2 2008, 10:23 PM~10321819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****
> 
> ****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE****
> 
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME
> *


----------



## Malverde619

from this

to this








an the chiped happend cause my brother dropped a glass mirror and paint was only about a week old lol.sucks..getting new paint though.










still not done though.orderd a smaller cylinder,should come tomorrow in the mail.


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Apr 3 2008, 08:22 PM~10329924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an the chiped happend cause my brother dropped a glass mirror and paint was only about a week old lol.sucks..getting new paint though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not done though.orderd a smaller cylinder,should come tomorrow in the mail.
> *


looks pritty sweet  but it has a big chip out the top


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Apr 3 2008, 10:34 PM~10330078
> *looks pritty sweet   but it has a big chip out the top
> *


cover it up with pin striping.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 3 2008, 05:39 PM~10328528
> *Drop em, you got a pm
> *


Pm sent back homie. I also talk to jonnyB


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 08:36 PM~10330107
> *cover it up with pin striping.
> *



thats true but,its a pretty deep chip.dont think it would look right


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Apr 3 2008, 10:43 PM~10330197
> *thats true but,its a pretty deep chip.dont think it would look right
> *


just for now till you get it painted :0


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Apr 3 2008, 08:22 PM~10329924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an the chiped happend cause my brother dropped a glass mirror and paint was only about a week old lol.sucks..getting new paint though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not done though.orderd a smaller cylinder,should come tomorrow in the mail.
> *


 very nice. 
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Apr 3 2008, 08:43 PM~10330197
> *thats true but,its a pretty deep chip.dont think it would look right
> *



Repaint it girl, dont cut yourself short. Dont listen to him. Just do it right and repaint it. Look real nice keep up the good work. How is your brothers car coming along?


----------



## 817Lowrider

just a suggestion until she gets it painted for real.  Did OSO make that frame?


----------



## Malverde619

i dont like the color its too dark,so yea its probably getting new paint in a few weeks.i kind of want a orange color not sure yet. car is going good he finally put in the cd player and speakers..were taking it this weekend.everywhere we go were always bumpin the oldies. :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 08:46 PM~10330238
> *just a suggestion until she gets it painted for real.  Did OSO make that frame?
> *



i made it,took a while,but ive been working on it since last year .and my brother painted it


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 3 2008, 08:45 PM~10330217
> *very nice.
> :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


thanks mitch


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Apr 3 2008, 10:51 PM~10330302
> *i made it,took a while,but ive been working on it since last year .and my brother painted it
> *


frames bad ass


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 09:00 PM~10330406
> *frames bad ass
> *


thanks,i had different skirts on it but then i rememberd about the chain lol.so i hammerd them off and put a different design,


----------



## lowlife-biker

aaah shit :0 
damn those plaques look soo good one of the best engraved ones I have seen out there props to the engraver :nicoderm: 
wasup with the rest of the world


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo homies here is a car plaque for your ass's lol


----------



## Drop'em

THAT BITCH IS GOING ON THE BALZERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR




> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 04:45 AM~10332315
> *yo homies here is a car plaque for your ass's lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 4 2008, 05:46 AM~10332318
> *THAT BITCH IS GOING ON THE BALZERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *


  if you need any more just holla at me bro you know WICKED will take care of you


----------



## Raguness

hno: My girl is starting to show some symptoms. :banghead: 

Gonna take her to buy a test later on.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 4 2008, 08:49 AM~10333385
> *hno:  My girl is starting to show some symptoms. :banghead:
> 
> Gonna take her to buy a test later on.
> *


AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Manwe going to buy you a TV homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 4 2008, 08:49 AM~10333385
> *hno:  My girl is starting to show some symptoms. :banghead:
> 
> Gonna take her to buy a test later on.
> *


AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man we going to buy you a TV homie


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 4 2008, 10:42 AM~10334325
> *AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Man we going to buy you a TV homie
> *


Dude thats how it started!!!!!

I think it could be just the heat. We'll have to wait and see. hno:


----------



## Raguness

> Is the chrome one mine??? :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> Is the chrome one mine??? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The engraved on is lil drop'em's. The other is going to BELGIUM
Click to expand...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 4 2008, 02:59 PM~10335958
> *Yes. The engraved on is lil drop'em's. The other is going to BELGIUM
> *


damn them look good real good nice work drop'em


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:46 PM~10336273
> *damn them look good real good nice work drop'em
> *



Hey I need you to send me a PM for bike plaques n car plaques chromed out. From now on when I order plaques I want them chromed out. I like the plating on them


----------



## ROBERTO G

saw the engraved plaque in the houston topic that shit came out nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 4 2008, 03:53 PM~10336349
> *Hey I need you to send me a PM for bike plaques n car plaques chromed out. From now on when I order plaques I want them chromed out. I like the plating on them
> *


ok bro i will send that right now i can get it all plaques and bike parts plated like that :biggrin: and gold DIPPED


----------



## noe_from_texas

who did the engraving? get some pics of it in the sun light if you can


----------



## Raguness

:barf: hno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2008, 07:24 AM~10340982
> *who did the engraving?  get some pics of it in the sun light if you can
> *



If I tell you, you wont beive it. Came out good huh!


----------



## noe_from_texas

just tell me :angry:


----------



## stillspinnin

they look mad nice


----------



## stillspinnin

for sale if any one interested $90 + ship $100 if u want the fenders too


----------



## AMB1800

whatup man, been some time :wave:

new project in mind or what?


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatup family


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up bro, 1 more hour and i'm out of work, gonna go to the gym for about an hour though


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool ima start going to the gym on thuesday, been a while you know :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

that's cool, i do it just to stay in shape, i don't want to look big and buff


----------



## AMB1800

was sunny outside so took the trike out today and cleaned her up afterwards  



when installing the new unit, I modified the box a little and put a grill on the back, the reason for this is because with the last unit it had, it warmed up because no air could get in or out, so thats fixed and doesn't warm up at all now  



gotta love this mural  



some extra shots







a detail: notice the light holder :0


----------



## MR.559

clean ass trike homie


----------



## Raguness

I'll be waiting to see the fender braces on it.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 6 2008, 08:47 AM~10346727
> *I'll be waiting to see the fender braces on it.
> *



Also some nice parts heading that way


----------



## Raguness

Thats right huh???


----------



## AMB1800

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

some custom rims would set it off even more.


----------



## AMB1800

yeah thats what i want to do too but $$$$  

i'm thinking of goldplating all the spokes but damm thats 432 spokes I would have to goldplate


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 6 2008, 11:19 AM~10347261
> *yeah thats what i want to do too but $$$$
> 
> i'm thinking of goldplating all the spokes but damm thats 432 spokes I would have to goldplate
> *


if they are chromed already i can gold plate them for you :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

I have my goldplating machine too bro, its just that tooo many spokes you know and to relace the rims afterwards is a bitch too, cuz if the rims aren't tied up good the rims would just bend and trike would fall on the ground lol you can't imagine how much this bitch weights! i keep puttin air in those tires ain't they are still flat :angry: bitch weights more then me!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 6 2008, 11:25 AM~10347290
> *I have my goldplating machine too bro, its just that tooo many spokes you know and to relace the rims afterwards is a bitch too, cuz if the rims aren't tied up good the rims would just bend and trike would fall on the ground lol you can't imagine how much this bitch weights! i keep puttin air in those tires ain't they are still flat  :angry:  bitch weights more then me!
> *


lmfao yea we are buying a tool so when we do do wheels we can true them :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2008, 12:29 PM~10347303
> *lmfao yea we are buying a tool so when we do do wheels we can true them :biggrin:
> *


damn do you got enough room in your town home


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 11:32 AM~10347313
> *damn do you got enough room in your town home
> *


hey homie i have a24x40 garage to :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

damm thats what I need to do my cars :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

like i said we do everything from race cars to lowriders and yes we have a lift too we just bought a 2 stage conpressor and a big a band saw :biggrin: welder is my next thang


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 5 2008, 09:08 PM~10343986
> *whatup man, been some time :wave:
> 
> new project in mind or what?
> *


 new progect and maybe a new car :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Apr 6 2008, 01:44 PM~10348382
> *new progect and maybe a new car  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## fairydust87

:nicoderm:


----------



## Raguness

TEST SAID NEGATIVE!!!!! NO BABY!!!! :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## AMB1800

whatup fools   how everything going out there :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 8 2008, 09:10 AM~10363346
> *whatup fools      how everything going out there  :biggrin:
> *



chillin homie.


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys, went to a show but i didn't show. plans changed and had to do some stuff, barely got to make it to the show


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up homies


----------



## AMB1800

all good over here, tired as fuck because school started again  

so i'm going to bed, not like i want too but i have too :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 8 2008, 02:50 PM~10365553
> *all good over here, tired as fuck because school started again
> 
> so i'm going to bed, not like i want too but i have too  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


later bro i know how that is i hate to sleep lol


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 8 2008, 09:16 PM~10368521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## AMB1800

whats that :0 :0


----------



## Raguness

My new frame dropems making. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Just playing. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

EXCLUSIVE all in this bitch

24 User(s) are browsing this forum (20 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: drop'em, noe_from_texas, AMB1800, wimone


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2008, 05:33 AM~10370660
> *what's up
> *



Chillin Noe just chillin


----------



## noe_from_texas

me too, had day off last night and tonight


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2008, 05:36 AM~10370669
> *me too, had day off last night and tonight
> *



So whats up let mem know what shows you going to. I seen that you were going to DALLAS. Are you going to make MAGNIFICOS this year, try to make it cause I want to get a club picture for the TEXAS banner


----------



## TonyO

Whatup to my Exclusive brothas. 1 year down 19 more to go :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

AND WE CARE CAUSE WHY?????????????????????????????????????????????




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 07:30 AM~10371113
> *Whatup to my Exclusive brothas. 1 year down 19 more to go :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 06:12 PM~10371371
> *AND WE CARE CAUSE WHY?????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


its sad when you can't respect that :nosad:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 08:15 AM~10371389
> *its sad when you can't respect that :nosad:
> *



HAHAHAHA. TonyO are your emotions getting to you today brotha or what.


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatsup homies, been offine cuz teh interwebz was gone lol
so whats everyone up to


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 08:30 AM~10371113
> *Whatup to my Exclusive brothas. 1 year down 19 more to go :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and how many of those 20 years have you been in it?


----------



## Malverde619

Im selling my bike an finally getting a car.all the good deals on regals or cutlass seem to have lost the titles or something.oh well,i was looking in LA area but im just going to get on locally.

thinking about this project
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/car/635195522.html

and was thinking about this one
but thats another story,theres a reason why its so cheap
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/car/633578183.html


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^HEY HOMIE SO YOURE SELLING YOUR BIKE HUH I SAW IT ON CRAIGSLIST


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 9 2008, 12:58 PM~10373717
> *^HEY HOMIE SO YOURE SELLING YOUR BIKE HUH I SAW IT ON CRAIGSLIST
> *



ITS Miss. fool Malverde is a lady fool.


----------



## Malverde619

lol,price is very negotiable.going to go look at a regal tomorrow.my brother said he would buy it.so that means i just got more money to put into it once i sell my bike


----------



## lowlife-biker

go with the cady and make it into a clean ladyride


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 10 2008, 03:07 AM~10379578
> *go with the cady and make it into a clean ladyride
> *


x2 love them caddys


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 02:23 AM~10379601
> *x2 love them caddys
> *


 :yes: I want a 96 fleetwood


----------



## Malverde619

i would but it needs a new engine pretty much,


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 10 2008, 09:05 AM~10380442
> *:yes: I want a 96 fleetwood
> *


hell anything from 90's on up i will take lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 01:00 PM~10373730
> *ITS Miss. fool Malverde is a lady fool.
> *


I KNOW DOGG


----------



## RAY_512

TTT For Exclusive  ....Whut It Do?!...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 01:02 PM~10382133
> *TTT For Exclusive  ....Whut It Do?!...
> *


damn someone is bored


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 12:05 PM~10382161
> *damn someone is bored
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Yup!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 01:49 PM~10382487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yup!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 12:05 PM~10382161
> *damn someone is bored LIKE ME..................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 10 2008, 05:59 PM~10384802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell yea it gets boring taking phone calls


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 06:01 PM~10384818
> *hell yea it gets boring taking phone calls
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 06:02 PM~10384823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 12:02 PM~10382133
> *TTT For Exclusive  ....Whut It Do?!...
> *



WUT UP MAYNE! You get that pic I sent you


----------



## AMB1800

whatup everyone  

took my plaque too school today hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 10 2008, 07:04 PM~10385939
> *WUT UP MAYNE!  You get that pic I sent you
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up brothers


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2008, 05:16 PM~10389734
> *what up brothers
> *


all good over here bro, sup with you :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

not much over here


----------



## AMB1800

yow drop'em got any news about the plaques :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 10 2008, 09:05 AM~10380442
> *:yes: I want a 96 fleetwood
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

ah shit would you look at that, when is it goin to get gold plated?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 11 2008, 12:38 PM~10391243
> *ah shit would you look at that, when is it goin to get gold plated?
> *


he is sendingthat and the skirts today :0 :biggrin: so soon as i get them i will plate it


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 11:35 AM~10391228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 11 2008, 12:39 PM~10391250
> *looks good.
> *


thanks family


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 11:53 AM~10391348
> *thanks family
> *


 a little GOLD perhaps ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 11 2008, 12:57 PM~10391371
> *a little GOLD perhaps ??
> *


 :yes: thats the next step


----------



## fairydust87

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 01:24 PM~10392158
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: 

big props for wicked metal works, best out there


----------



## Drop'em

FUCK REC_SHOP

IT's all about EXCLUSIVE


----------



## noe_from_texas

good morning y'all


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2008, 06:45 AM~10397418
> *good morning y'all
> *



good morning Noe


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 06:51 AM~10397245
> *FUCK REC_SHOP
> 
> IT's all about EXCLUSIVE
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 07:05 AM~10397491
> *:0
> *


YOU TOO


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 08:06 AM~10397494
> *YOU TOO
> *


bitch ill drag yo chicken lil lookn azz all down the street......


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 07:08 AM~10397509
> *bitch ill drag yo chicken lil lookn azz  all down the street......
> *



WTF! If yu want to drive your happy ass to ORANGE, TEXAS and try go ahead fooker


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 08:09 AM~10397515
> *WTF! If yu want to drive your happy ass to ORANGE, TEXAS and try go ahead fooker
> *


i can wait til u get back to the bay....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 07:14 AM~10397545
> *i can wait til u get back to the bay....
> *



I will be back around 6:00pm you know where I stay,


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 08:15 AM~10397554
> *I will be back around 6:00pm you know where I stay,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 07:19 AM~10397560
> *:biggrin:
> *


He got pist off cause I told him you gave me a box of TREASURE HUNT HOT WHEELS and I took them to the donation drop off boxes


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 08:25 AM~10397582
> *He got pist off cause I told him you gave me a box of TREASURE HUNT HOT WHEELS and I took them to the donation drop off boxes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 07:25 AM~10397582
> *He got pist off cause I told him you gave me a box of TREASURE HUNT HOT WHEELS and I took them to the donation drop off boxes
> *


You collect hot wheels???


----------



## noe_from_texas

i collected them for a while, had them on my son's room on walls, they covered 2 complete walls


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2008, 08:20 AM~10397825
> *i collected them for a while, had them on my son's room on walls, they covered 2 complete walls
> *


Mines too.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10397881
> *Mines too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think we will have to make our club a hot wheels too


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2008, 09:20 AM~10397825
> *i collected them for a while, had them on my son's room on walls, they covered 2 complete walls
> *


the guy that used to live across the street from me he had a whole house fulle of hot wheels hanging everywhere and like 6 boxes full in the basement i was flipping out when i seen his house


----------



## fairydust87

boys and their toys


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2008, 12:56 PM~10398913
> *boy's and their toy's
> *


boy is and their toy is

i don't get it


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 12 2008, 12:59 PM~10398924
> *boy is and their toy is
> 
> i don't get it
> *


i fixed it's still early for me......:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

:cheesy:


----------



## REC

whats up


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatup rec hows that baby bike comin along


----------



## AMB1800

supp EXCLUSIVE :wave: :biggrin: 

yow milz, what big show is there next for this year? got any idea?

the only one i can think off is the FBI meeting in amsterdam or is it rotterdam?

I'm thinking of going this year if its not when i'm in spain...


----------



## lowlife-biker

yep fbi in amsterdam i won't have my bikeby then so i'll have to see


----------



## AMB1800

any idea when it is? cuz if its in july i'm on vacation in spain :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Got some new forks what y'all think???


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 13 2008, 05:23 AM~10403563
> *any idea when it is? cuz if its in july i'm on vacation in spain  :biggrin:
> *


I am already invited :biggrin: 
don kno when it is prolly in juli...
forks look good bro, If you put em on I woul put some more gold touches on the bike tho


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2008, 09:32 AM~10404132
> *Got some new forks what y'all think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look good, who made them?


----------



## Raguness

My brother. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

they look clean


----------



## Raguness

Thanks. I think I wanna go a different route thou. So I might sale them.


----------



## Drop'em

MY NEW PLAQUE:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 13 2008, 05:46 PM~10406809
> *MY NEW PLAQUE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

:0 
Thats dedication.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2008, 07:51 PM~10407690
> *:0
> Thats dedication.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 13 2008, 04:46 PM~10406809
> *MY NEW PLAQUE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THATS SUAVE


----------



## noe_from_texas

crazy mo-fo


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 13 2008, 04:46 PM~10406809
> *MY NEW PLAQUE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RAY_512

Nice Tat drop 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 14 2008, 06:26 AM~10410683
> *Nice Tat drop 'em! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2008, 06:51 PM~10407690
> *:0
> Thats dedication.
> *


fo shure


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 13 2008, 06:51 PM~10407690
> *:0
> Thats dedication.
> *



:no: ITS MY LIFE HOMIE


----------



## noe_from_texas

*ATTENTION!!!!!!

i would appreciate it if all Exclusive bike club members post pics of your bikes, including bike name, owners name, and your location

PLEASE!!!!*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2008, 04:55 PM~10414762
> *ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> i would appreciate it if all Exclusive bike club members post pics of your bikes, including bike name, owners name, and your location
> 
> PLEASE!!!!
> *


no sir lol wuz up noe


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2008, 03:55 PM~10414762
> *ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> i would appreciate it if all Exclusive bike club members post pics of your bikes, including bike name, owners name, and your location
> 
> PLEASE!!!!
> *


here you go needs a little work still. like new paint :angry: the clear reacted to the murl and i trashed it 









my other bikes in my profile
let see yours noe :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2008, 03:55 PM~10414762
> *ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> i would appreciate it if all Exclusive bike club members post pics of your bikes, including bike name, owners name, and your location
> 
> PLEASE!!!!
> *


let me see what I can do. :|


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 13 2008, 05:46 PM~10406809
> *MY NEW PLAQUE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU WILL BE THE ONLY MOFO WITH THIS TATTOO I WOULD SAY SAY IT WOULD BE BETTER IF IT WAS A R.O. TATOO BUT YOU AINT WORTHY OF THA R.O. BUSTA :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Apr 15 2008, 02:40 AM~10419439
> *here you go needs a little work still. like new paint  :angry:  the clear reacted to the murl and i trashed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other bikes in my profile
> let see yours noe :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i hate when that shit happens


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2008, 03:55 PM~10414762
> *ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> i would appreciate it if all Exclusive bike club members post pics of your bikes, including bike name, owners name, and your location
> 
> PLEASE!!!!
> *



:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up drop'em yo et that plaque yet????


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 15 2008, 06:16 AM~10419764
> *wuz up drop'em yo et that plaque yet????
> *


 :biggrin: installed it on the lolo last night


----------



## RO-BC

im not part of exclusive thank God but here is my bike just to remind drop em he aint the only first bike out to get featured hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha o hey doll-e girl called u a sucka foool hahahahahahahahahahahahaahah


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 12:05 AM~10419239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 15 2008, 07:21 AM~10420011
> *im not part of exclusive thank God but here is my bike just to remind drop em he aint the only first bike out to get featured hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha o hey doll-e girl called u a sucka foool hahahahahahahahahahahahaahah
> *


Not to hate but, change the name of the bike please. If I was the owner of ROLLIN MALO I would of knocked you out. If you dont to change the name re-dp the seat to match the car please


----------



## RO-BC

o shut up fool u dont know what your talkin bout lol hey fool nice tattoo u do relize tattoos are forever right i wouldnt want u to regret that tattoo later on down the line im just looking out for my bitch i still love you lol joto


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 15 2008, 05:21 PM~10420011
> *im not part of exclusive thank God but here is my bike just to remind drop em he aint the only first bike out to get featured hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha o hey doll-e girl called u a sucka foool hahahahahahahahahahahahaahah
> *


here it is gettin featured


----------



## AMB1800

here you go noe




























trike name: Sweet Dreamz
owners name: Anthony Martinez
location: Vilvoorde, Belgium, Europe

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

gracias anthony
hey, what is lowlife-biker's real name?


i already have all the bike pics, just need the names and if the bikes have names also. marlo owns the red "L.A." bike right

who owns the purple bike with the bronze plated parts?

and also the blue 26 inch 


hey taco, i really like your bike


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 15 2008, 07:26 AM~10420038
> *o shut up fool u dont know what your talkin bout lol hey fool nice tattoo u do relize tattoos are forever right i wouldnt want u to regret that tattoo later on down the line im just looking out for my bitch i still love you lol joto
> *


Yeah I know is 4-ever. Dont worry I will never regret it cause IM EXCLUSIVE 4-LIFE BRO. FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2008, 05:43 PM~10420525
> *gracias anthony
> hey, what is lowlife-biker's real name?
> i already have all the bike pics, just need the names and if the bikes have names also.  marlo owns the red "L.A." bike right
> 
> who owns the purple bike with the bronze plated parts?
> 
> and also the blue 26 inch
> hey taco, i really like your bike
> *


lowlife's real name is emilio

marlo's bike is called Clowning Players

the purple bike with candy gold parts isn't in Exclusive

the blue 26 inch is owned by kevin and is named Royal Blue Casino

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 15 2008, 02:59 AM~10419522
> *YOU WILL BE THE ONLY MOFO WITH THIS TATTOO I WOULD SAY SAY IT WOULD BE BETTER IF IT WAS A R.O. TATOO BUT YOU AINT WORTHY OF THA R.O. BUSTA  :0  :0
> *



Fuck RO


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatup world


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 16 2008, 06:42 AM~10428229
> *whatup world
> *


Wuz up brother! Man chilling at work, hey im shipping out alot of things these weekend so by early next week tony should have the plaques dude. I got the last one in last night


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 15 2008, 10:06 AM~10421536
> *Fuck RO
> *


that kinda shit will get one of your members in the states fucked up.........you better witch your mouth homie!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 16 2008, 08:52 AM~10429029
> *that kinda shit will get one of your members in the states fucked up.........you better witch your mouth homie!
> *



TAKEN CARE OF BRIAN. HE GOT OUT OF LINE AND IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN. LET JUST HOPE THAT TONYO N TACO DONT DISRESPECT EITHER CAUSE IF THEY DO I WILL BE CONTACTING YOU HOMIE.


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 16 2008, 07:59 AM~10429082
> *TAKEN CARE OF BRIAN. HE GOT OUT OF LINE AND IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN. LET JUST HOPE THAT TONYO N TACO DONT DISRESPECT EITHER CAUSE IF THEY DO I WILL BE CONTACTING YOU HOMIE.
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 16 2008, 08:52 AM~10429029
> *that kinda shit will get one of your members in the states fucked up.........you better witch your mouth homie!
> *


shit nothing serious homie just fuckin with az roller


----------



## AMB1800

supp world!

damm been some time i've come on here, have alot of topics to catch up to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

not much down here


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 16 2008, 09:47 AM~10428991
> *Wuz up brother! Man chilling at work, hey im shipping out alot of things these weekend so by early next week tony should have the plaques dude. I got the last one in last night
> *


did you get the car one :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 16 2008, 02:07 PM~10431125
> *did you get the car one :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 16 2008, 05:35 PM~10432128
> *:0
> *


yea you know some men still play with bike and some play with cars and bike :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 16 2008, 05:35 PM~10432128
> *:0
> *


yea you know some men still play with bike and some play with cars and bike :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 16 2008, 04:45 PM~10432202
> *yea you know some men still play with bike and some play with cars and bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 16 2008, 05:59 PM~10432308
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: so i take it you was happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 15 2008, 05:23 PM~10420024
> *Not to hate but, change the name of the bike please. If I was the owner of ROLLIN MALO I would of knocked you out. If you dont to change the name re-dp the seat to match the car please
> *


The upholstery matches on both the car and the bike


----------



## Raguness

:biggrin:


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 17 2008, 03:57 AM~10436532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice who made that


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice handlebars


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2 clean stuff


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 17 2008, 09:59 AM~10437685
> *x2 clean stuff
> *


hey give me a address so i can send you your stuff ?????


----------



## AMB1800

supp exclusive!!!

damm ragunness, those are some nice bars!!! did you make them? :0 


yow drop'em let me know when the parts and plaques are shipped out to belgium


----------



## AMB1800

damm server :angry:


----------



## RAY_512

sup exclusive!?


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 17 2008, 01:38 PM~10439688
> *sup exclusive!?
> *


x2


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 17 2008, 03:57 AM~10436532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


My design TNT cut.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 17 2008, 01:38 PM~10439688
> *sup exclusive!?
> *


Wuz Up RAY!

EXCLUSIVE I will be off line but I will check up every once in a while when I have a chance. I will be in the dallas show next weekEND. Talk to everyone later. ALL SHIPPMENTS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED AS OF 20 MINUTES AGO


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 17 2008, 07:18 PM~10441883
> *Wuz Up RAY!
> 
> EXCLUSIVE I will be off line but I will check up every once in a while when I have a chance. I will be in the dallas show next weekEND. Talk to everyone later. ALL SHIPPMENTS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED AS OF 20 MINUTES AGO
> *


  Let me know how it goes!...wont be able to make it :angry: !...


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up Exclusive, damn, hadn't logged on in almost 2 days, i guess my neighbors internet was down or something, :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2008, 05:27 PM~10449303
> *what's up Exclusive, damn, hadn't logged on in almost 2 days, i guess my neighbors internet was down or something, :roflmao:
> *


http://www.allabout-sp.net/?p=season12/1206
:biggrin: 

whatup family


----------



## fairydust87

:cheesy:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## lowlife-biker

looks like a nice show


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey lowlife here is a better pic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey lowlife here is a better pic


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0 looks good D!!!

emilio will be very happy with this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 20 2008, 03:36 PM~10460480
> *:0  :0  :0  looks good D!!!
> 
> emilio will be very happy with this
> *


just doing my best


----------



## fairydust87

good luck to evey one going to dallas wish I could go,post a lot of pics :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up amigos,


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 02:20 AM~10464830
> *what's up amigos,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hay


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up johnny, just here at work and it's 4:30 am


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 02:31 AM~10464845
> *what's up johnny, just here at work and it's 4:30 am
> *


7:15pm here monday night how sick did you get after your party :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

not sick at all, even woke up early the next day to go to my son's baseball game


----------



## AMB1800

whatup guys?  


didn't do anything special lately, should be receiving some packages so it could be interesting this week... :biggrin: 

gonna work on the chrysler this wednesday, gotta get her on the streets for this summer


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm thinking of finishing up the body work on my girls schwinn and switching the part to it. what do you all think


----------



## noe_from_texas

hadn't cleaned her in a while and she was very dusty, don't want my parts to rust


----------



## noe_from_texas

check out the back fender, damn!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey you spy, leave this topic


thinking about going with this color on the schwinn lil chik


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 21 2008, 10:02 PM~10467752
> *whatup guys?
> didn't do anything special lately, should be receiving some packages so it could be interesting this week... :biggrin:
> 
> gonna work on the chrysler this wednesday, gotta get her on the streets for this summer
> *


you are going to make a daily driver with 13" :dunno: have you more infos


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 07:37 PM~10470336
> *i'm thinking of finishing up the body work on my girls schwinn and switching the part to it.  what do you all think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd say go for it homie, it looks clean, just put on some clean design skirts and it done.

Sprocket looks tight D


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 17 2008, 03:57 AM~10436532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

sup guyz


----------



## Drop'em

Man that boy Raul is surprising us day by day. He is up to something. Anyways wuz up people, man im glad to get on lil. WUZ UP PEOPLE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 22 2008, 07:04 PM~10479365
> *Man that boy Raul is surprising us day by day. He is up to something. Anyways wuz up people, man im glad to get on lil. WUZ UP PEOPLE
> *


wuz up bro you know same old shit


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 06:06 PM~10479378
> *wuz up bro you know same old shit
> *



Tight. Man we getting into the car scene down here bro. One of my members wants to fix up a LOWRIDER EURO to bring back that old school flavor. He just got his 18 inch black spokes the other day


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 22 2008, 07:11 PM~10479419
> *Tight. Man we getting into the car scene down here bro. One of my members wants to fix up a LOWRIDER EURO to bring back that old school flavor. He just got his 18 inch black spokes the other day
> *


hell yea i am trying to go from teh bike to the car shit to many cry baby bitchs in the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 22 2008, 07:04 PM~10479365
> *Man that boy Raul is surprising us day by day. He is up to something. Anyways wuz up people, man im glad to get on lil. WUZ UP PEOPLE
> *



he is definately up to something :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 07:37 PM~10470336
> *i'm thinking of finishing up the body work on my girls schwinn and switching the part to it.  what do you all think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You to, but I will keep my mouth shut


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 22 2008, 07:18 PM~10480013
> *You to, but I will keep my mouth shut
> *


dont be like dat whats going on


----------



## lowlife-biker

wathup family, clothing has been made, I'm pickin everything up sunday so ya'll can expect some pics real soon uffin:


----------



## AMB1800

allright, wanna see how it came out, hope they did it good!


----------



## AMB1800

over here, my dad and I worked on the chrysler, some pics to show you all whats up :biggrin: 





took all the calipers and brakelines out, we gotte check the caliper cylinders and change all the rubbers and brakelines! shit was nasty!!! when we cut one of the brake lines there was everything exept fluid in it, now we know why when you hit the brake the car stayed still and couldn't move anymore (the fluid didn't go back)

the idea was to repare the brakes and make it spin for this summer, but car wouldn't pass the belgian technical control anyways because of other things so there is a possibility that we attack this one imediately instead of in a couple of years... ( no lowrider by the way!!!!!)


----------



## lowlife-biker

nice progress homie, when you restor it I would look for some shorter springs to lay it low a bit more


----------



## AMB1800

nah, i want to keep it original like when my grandpa had it  :angel:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 23 2008, 07:20 PM~10485246
> *nah, i want to keep it original like when my grandpa had it   :angel:
> *


  yeah that's a good thing...


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up amigos


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatup homie, im still ordering everything up so I can get started this vacation


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: AMB1800, D-Low

:wave: :biggrin: 

:wave: for noe too, hows everything in texas


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 23 2008, 11:12 AM~10485201
> *over here, my dad and I worked on the chrysler, some pics to show you all whats up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took all the calipers and brakelines out, we gotte check the caliper cylinders and change all the rubbers and brakelines! shit was nasty!!! when we cut one of the brake lines there was everything exept fluid in it, now we know why when you hit the brake the car stayed still and couldn't move anymore (the fluid didn't go back)
> 
> the idea was to repare the brakes and make it spin for this summer, but car wouldn't pass the belgian technical control anyways because of other things so there is a possibility that we attack this one imediately instead of in a couple of years...    ( no lowrider by the way!!!!!)
> *


centura nice has it got a 265 hemi?


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Apr 25 2008, 04:40 AM~10497110
> *centura nice has it got a 265 hemi?
> *


nope no centura, the centura is the model they did for australia and is different, in europe it was the 2L, has a 4 cylinder engine instead of the 6cylinders you had over there in these models

the difference between the 2 is the front and the rear, over here it has square front lights and different back lights too, also the seats are different and of course the engines

i'm glad you recognized the car  cuz no one in the us ever saw one like this over there :biggrin:

by the way, do you know if they still sell parts over there for these cars? cuz i'm having a hard time finding parts for it over here...


----------



## Raguness

Still no package.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10502251
> *Still no package.
> *



:0 JUST CHILL HOMIE, I HAVE BEEN BUSY AS HELL HOMIE. I just got a day off this weekend and im helping a member get ready for the dallas show. Your package will be out this weekend


----------



## Drop'em

WE ROLLIN OUT TO DALLAS SHOW. I ll take pics to post up


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 25 2008, 08:16 AM~10500854
> *nope no centura, the centura is the model they did for australia and is different, in europe it was the 2L, has a 4 cylinder engine instead of the 6cylinders you had over there in these models
> 
> the difference between the 2 is the front and the rear, over here it has square front lights and different back lights too, also the seats are different and of course the engines
> 
> i'm glad you recognized the car    cuz no one in the us ever saw one like this over there  :biggrin:
> 
> by the way, do you know if they still sell parts over there for these cars? cuz i'm having a hard time finding parts for it over here...
> *


sounds like u got riped of 2L i had a drag with a centure with my v8 it beat me sideways loved them ever since. parts yer thay still sell them let me know what u need ill find out .


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Apr 26 2008, 10:31 AM~10507687
> *sounds like u got riped of 2L i had  a drag with a centure with my v8 it beat me sideways loved them ever since. parts yer thay still sell them  let me know what u need ill find out .
> *


allright, thanks, i'm gonna check what i need for now, i'll let you know


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 26 2008, 06:19 PM~10510714
> *allright, thanks, i'm gonna check what i need for now, i'll let you know
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatsup homies


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 27 2008, 10:10 AM~10512750
> *whatsup homies
> *


all good over here bro  



:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn now thats cleas as hell, pics of the fender braces?


----------



## AMB1800

nope, didn't install them yet, because i'm gonna disamble the trike when doing it to change up some other things, for example the disc brake isn't straight, so gonna put that one straight so that it wont brake alone when moving the trike because i wanna plate the disc brake too sow don't want it to scratch the plating, as for the back i need to change some stuff too while takin it appart to mount the braces, so it will wait a lil, have plenty of time left anyways, no shows comming up...


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 27 2008, 09:14 AM~10512759
> *all good over here bro
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAYYYMMMM :0 :worship:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 25 2008, 06:55 PM~10504866
> *WE ROLLIN OUT TO DALLAS SHOW. I ll take pics to post up
> *


You Comin To The Austin Show Next Weekend!?...Its A Wego Show! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 27 2008, 07:07 PM~10516720
> *You Comin To The Austin Show Next Weekend!?...Its A Wego Show! :biggrin:
> *



I wont be going but REC will be there. He is following the tour. The show in Dallas was good.

PROBLEMAS took:

BEST PAINT
BEST DISPLAY
1st PLACE BEST OF SHOW+ $250 IN SWEEPS.


CONGRATS REC ON A JOB WELL DONE


----------



## Drop'em

I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANKS THE DALLAS CHAPTER FOR SHOWING S SUPPORT.

SPOOKY TOOK 1ST PLACE IN SEMI 16 INCH


----------



## REC

Thanks for the Support Exclusive


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 28 2008, 07:58 AM~10519751
> *I wont be going but REC will be there. He is following the tour. The show in Dallas was good.
> 
> PROBLEMAS took:
> 
> BEST PAINT
> BEST DISPLAY
> 1st PLACE BEST OF SHOW+ $250 IN SWEEPS.
> CONGRATS REC ON A JOB WELL DONE
> *


congrats on the wins


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 28 2008, 07:03 AM~10519773
> *Thanks for the Support Exclusive
> *


You know we here fool, EXCLUSIVE 4-LIFE.

2 out of 3 that is good.


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 28 2008, 06:58 AM~10519751
> *I wont be going but REC will be there. He is following the tour. The show in Dallas was good.
> 
> PROBLEMAS took:
> 
> BEST PAINT
> BEST DISPLAY
> 1st PLACE BEST OF SHOW+ $250 IN SWEEPS.
> CONGRATS REC ON A JOB WELL DONE
> *


 :thumbsup: .....Congrats Rec  ..


----------



## AMB1800

guys, i have good news, APOW goes on for this year too!!!! received an email of them and it will be happening in antwerp again so its perfect!!! 

i'm arrangin to get a stand over there like last year, i will keep you guys updated


----------



## lowlife-biker

good job prez


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Hey Drop,em got this for sale 
will deliver to austin show this sunday $85 bones 
any of your members looking for 1 here it is .


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10521847
> *good job prez
> *


okay we got a stand, 3mx6m, like last year

i ain't sure if i can display the trike with full display cuz don't want to take the whole shit you know but we will see once the date is comming, gonna ask marlo if he's comming too


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 28 2008, 07:58 AM~10519751
> *I wont be going but REC will be there. He is following the tour. The show in Dallas was good.
> 
> PROBLEMAS took:
> 
> BEST PAINT
> BEST DISPLAY
> 1st PLACE BEST OF SHOW+ $250 IN SWEEPS.
> CONGRATS REC ON A JOB WELL DONE
> *



anyone take any pics, Congrats REC!!!


----------



## Drop'em

Chillin at the WEST END:










I would post pics of the chill spot but it was crazy, after a couple CORONAS the PATRON came in the picture


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10527167
> *Chillin at the WEST END:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would post pics of the chill spot but it was crazy, after a couple CORONAS the PATRON came in the picture
> *


 rec looks scared of that corona and its not even open :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 28 2008, 08:17 PM~10527206
> *rec  looks scared of that corona and its not even open  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



He wasnt scared, he was buzzing already


----------



## AMB1800

gotta love them coronas :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 29 2008, 07:49 AM~10530155
> *gotta love them coronas  :biggrin:
> *


Already. Hey the plaques and parts are getting shipped out Wednesday. I had to shipp other parts and other things out. I had to get the parts you bought together from the shop. Also Raguness plaque is getting shipped oiut wednesday. Im moved to Orange,Texas for a couple of weeks cause of my job, so yall bare with me because I have my wife doing everything for me. And you how that can turn out, hahahahahahaha. SHHHHHHHHH I DIDNT SAY THAT


----------



## AMB1800

no problem drop'em  make sure she doesn't mix up the parts and plaques :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 29 2008, 07:57 AM~10530200
> *no problem drop'em    make sure she doesn't mix up the parts and plaques  :biggrin:
> *


I will pray for her, ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. I will make sure to tell her that came from you hahahahahahahaha


----------



## AMB1800

yoouuu foool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

its realy gonna set off the trike  i'm looking forward to it, gotta install the fenderbraces too, and while takin the trike apart for that, i'm gonna gold plate some shit


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 29 2008, 08:04 AM~10530233
> *yoouuu foool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its realy gonna set off the trike    i'm looking forward to it, gotta install the fenderbraces too, and while takin the trike apart for that, i'm gonna gold plate some shit
> *



hell yeah. So I will have her pm you the traking number that way you can keep up with it


----------



## AMB1800

allright no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 28 2008, 08:14 PM~10527167
> *Chillin at the WEST END:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would post pics of the chill spot but it was crazy, after a couple CORONAS the PATRON came in the picture
> *


  

just bought an airride set I'll post it up in a min


----------



## lowlife-biker

my bike will kick ass lol :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

sweet, what's REC doing holding that corona, he got a buzz just holding it or what?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 30 2008, 09:11 AM~10540711
> *sweet, what's REC doing holding that corona, he got a buzz just holding it or what?
> *



PEER PRESURE.......................................................


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 30 2008, 11:08 AM~10541196
> *PEER PRESURE.......................................................
> *



he got a buzz just holding it, hahaha


----------



## AMB1800

whatup brothers, how everything out there?  




















well the pics explain what we did today :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## lowlife-biker

whatsup family


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 2 2008, 04:11 AM~10558564
> *whatsup family
> *


Chillin at work like always homie. While REC n LOS are at the shop cooking shit up. They called me last night screwing around like you need to see this and that and those fooker knew where I was at fookers


----------



## 86' Chevy

do you guys have any new bike pics just woondering :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

soon


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 3 2008, 02:51 AM~10565506
> *soon
> *


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 3 2008, 02:51 AM~10565506
> *soon
> *


 :yes:


----------



## noe_from_texas

going up


----------



## RAY_512

Congrats To Rec For Winning 'Best Of Show' with 'problemas' At The cinco de Mayo Show At The Expo center In Austin, Tx Yesterday!... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

congrats to rec


----------



## noe_from_texas

any pics of that show? wasn't that also a WEGO show?


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 5 2008, 07:28 AM~10577800
> *Congrats To Rec For Winning 'Best Of Show' with 'problemas' At The cinco de Mayo Show At The Expo center In Austin, Tx Yesterday!... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 5 2008, 09:15 AM~10578418
> *any pics of that show?    wasn't that also a WEGO show?
> *


i forgot to take my camera :angry: ...But i'll find some pics for ya!...and yea it wuz a wego show


----------



## lowlife-biker

cograts rec


----------



## RAY_512

TTT!


----------



## AMB1800

whatup brotheeeerz  

i'm takin the trike for a spin saturday :biggrin:  will take pics


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 8 2008, 09:47 AM~10607683
> *whatup brotheeeerz
> 
> i'm takin the trike for a spin saturday  :biggrin:    will take pics
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family how iseverything today hey AMB1800 i am working on that order we are trying a better why ok i will let you know


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 8 2008, 09:47 AM~10607683
> *whatup brotheeeerz
> 
> i'm takin the trike for a spin saturday  :biggrin:    will take pics
> *


watup homie, ima get the clothes either sunday or monday.
also have been doing a lilttle something something with my custom wheels


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2008, 09:21 AM~10615188
> *watup homie, ima get the clothes either sunday or monday.
> also have been doing a lilttle something something with my custom wheels
> *


wuz up bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 08:22 AM~10615197
> *wuz up bro :biggrin:
> *


all good over here homie  
I will get at you when I go to the states in august.
I will probably take my forks and sissybar with me to send em to you and gold plate them (back to where they came from lol)
what wut it cost to gold plate them (forks and ss bar)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2008, 09:32 AM~10615266
> *all good over here homie
> I will get at you when I go to the states in august.
> I will probably take my forks and sissybar with me to send em to you and gold plate them (back to where they came from lol)
> what wut it cost to gold plate them (forks and ss bar)
> *


i will take care of you bro don't worrk about that  yea i am 100% your guys sponsor as of today so i have to really take care of you guys :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2008, 09:32 AM~10615266
> *all good over here homie
> I will get at you when I go to the states in august.
> I will probably take my forks and sissybar with me to send em to you and gold plate them (back to where they came from lol)
> what wut it cost to gold plate them (forks and ss bar)
> *


i will take care of you bro don't worrk about that  yea i am 100% your guys sponsor as of today so i have to really take care of you guys :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2008, 09:32 AM~10615266
> *all good over here homie
> I will get at you when I go to the states in august.
> I will probably take my forks and sissybar with me to send em to you and gold plate them (back to where they came from lol)
> what wut it cost to gold plate them (forks and ss bar)
> *


i will take care of you bro don't worrk about that  yea i am 100% your guys sponsor as of today so i have to really take care of you guys :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn server :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 08:38 AM~10615309
> *i will take care of you bro don't worrk about that    yea i am 100% your guys sponsor as of today so i have to really take care of you guys :biggrin:
> *


hes like our daddy lol :roflmao: 
anyway, what happend to TNT he was a sponsor to right?
tell me what the price would be ok homie?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2008, 09:46 AM~10615442
> *hes like our daddy lol  :roflmao:
> anyway, what happend to TNT he was a sponsor to right?
> tell me what the price would be ok homie?
> *


pm sent


----------



## AMB1800

marlo's bike and my trike came on tv, in a programm called "Turbo" on the M6 channel  it was a good show at least they didn't talk shit :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 9 2008, 02:23 PM~10617939
> *marlo's bike and my trike came on tv, in a programm called "Turbo" on the M6 channel    it was a good show at least they didn't talk shit  :biggrin:
> *


nice to hear bro
I read the gr8 magazine a while back cuz it had a Feature abouth the prorider jam
ypur bike was in it and this is what stood next to it
"even tho not everyone liked or apreciated the bikes they still are done quit nicely with alot of detail"

stupid fuckin ricers :uh:


----------



## AMB1800

WTF? everybody loved the bikes :uh: i checked alot of forums and everyone told that besides the bikes and the lowriders cars the show was shit...


----------



## lowlife-biker

I know but hey it was a tuning mag you know :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

YOPE


----------



## Drop'em

Raul, Tony:

I have all your stuff ready to ship I will have my wife to re-ship them due to m not going home for another month


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys, haven't been on in about a week, so what's new?

i'm still cleaning my rims and doing something else :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Got pulled over yesterday.  Go to court on the 19th and could face some jail time. :tears: Hopefully it's just a fine since it was only driving on a suspended license charge. :biggrin: Either way I'm f****d. :tears:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 10 2008, 09:23 PM~10625792
> *Got pulled over yesterday.   Go to court on the 19th and could face some jail time. :tears:  Hopefully it's just a fine since it was only driving on a suspended license charge.  :biggrin:  Either way I'm f****d.  :tears:
> *


damn good louck i got hit up aout 2 month's driving on suspened L'S and i got it throwed out of court cause it was there fuck up but good luck


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 11 2008, 04:08 AM~10627305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new bike :dunno: 
looks coool


----------



## lowlife-biker

:yes: 

my new street rider


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 11 2008, 05:08 AM~10627305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

sweet


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 11 2008, 02:41 PM~10629678
> *sweet
> *


thanks bro


----------



## AMB1800

supp brotherzz


----------



## lowlife-biker

when you puttin on the fender braces?


----------



## AMB1800

don't know yet, cuz once i desamble it to mount the fender braces, i'm going to do some other stuff to it too, so i need time and now i'm working more on the car then on the trike so... i got time until august anywayz


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 11 2008, 06:08 AM~10627305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

to the top!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

to the top!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 12 2008, 09:28 AM~10634783
> *don't know yet, cuz once i desamble it to mount the fender braces, i'm going to do some other stuff to it too, so i need time and now i'm working more on the car then on the trike so... i got time until august anywayz
> *



Dont forget the other parts Tony


----------



## AMB1800

whatup noe


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up bro, this is what i worked on on my days off, still not done though


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0 lookin good noe  

over here its cool, good weather to cruise  need to put the new parts on the trike though :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

thanks man, over here it is always the high 90's or low 100's, if i go outside it's iin the afternoon


----------



## Raguness

Its breezy today with a lil mjjngg htj k iy hmjjk yhbh h 6 sprinkle.


----------



## noe_from_texas

what the ????


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 11:25 PM~10645803
> *what the ????
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

hahaha


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

you being a whore too?


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 03:42 PM~10646769
> *you being a whore too?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i was asking str8crazy80


----------



## rabbit

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 03:46 PM~10646805
> *i was asking str8crazy80
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

where the hell is drop'em?


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10646818
> *where the hell is drop'em?
> *


 :around:


----------



## noe_from_texas

that foool never replied to my text


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## noe_from_texas

what up


----------



## AMB1800

daammm noe is into the post whorring thing too? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what the flip?


----------



## noe_from_texas

i didn't get almost 33,000 post by saying meaningful things all the time


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin: damm i have 1200 something, have a lot of catching up to do :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yes sir, your years behind


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 03:03 PM~10655423
> *yes sir, your years behind
> *


what about me :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

oh, sir


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn i just seen how many posy NOE you had damn whore


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 14 2008, 02:59 PM~10655403
> *daammm noe is into the post whorring thing too?  :biggrin:
> *



NOE THE 5 FOOT POST WHORE, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Wuz up family, man cant wait to go back home and get on lil when i want. Just to let yall know team TEXAS is cooking alot of shit coming soon


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 15 2008, 04:16 AM~10659723
> *NOE THE 5 FOOT POST WHORE, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Wuz up family, man cant wait to go back home and get on lil when i want. Just to let yall know team TEXAS is cooking alot of shit coming soon
> *


hey drop how you doing fam


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 03:14 PM~10645687
> *what's up bro, this is what i worked on on my days off, still not done though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

still need to do 1 set of 16 on that rim and then the back rim


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 03:17 AM~10659725
> *hey drop how you doing fam
> *



They doing pretty good, i talk to them every chance i get. My wife making plans for Denver and all.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 15 2008, 06:31 AM~10659953
> *They doing pretty good, i talk to them every chance i get. My wife making plans for Denver and all.
> *


when will you be home?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 07:58 AM~10660673
> *when will you be home?
> *



Sometime in June. Hopefully in time for Denver


----------



## AMB1800

whatup brothers  

damm what a fuckin weather now :uh: raining and shit :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2 stupid weather


----------



## noe_from_texas

over here it's cloudy, hot, and humid, went to check the mail and i started sweating


----------



## noe_from_texas

i just saw some pictures today of someone's bike, beware everyone, beware :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 15 2008, 03:07 PM~10663435
> *i just saw some pictures today of someone's bike, beware everyone, beware  :ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


oh no you can not come in here and say shit like that and not post up a pic or send ME a pic lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

whooooo :0


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 15 2008, 10:08 PM~10663445
> *whooooo  :0
> *



MIKE JOOOONEEEEESSSSS :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@May 15 2008, 02:09 PM~10663454
> *MIKE JOOOONEEEEESSSSS :0
> *


D-LoW :0


----------



## AMB1800

:roflmao: :roflmao: fooooool


----------



## lowlife-biker

:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 15 2008, 02:07 PM~10663435
> *i just saw some pictures today of someone's bike, beware everyone, beware  :ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



:0


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 15 2008, 11:12 PM~10663486
> *:0
> *


whatup dropem, got any newz about that package? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 15 2008, 02:07 PM~10663435
> *i just saw some pictures today of someone's bike, beware everyone, beware  :ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


I'm ready


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 15 2008, 03:12 PM~10663486
> *:0
> *


wuz up boss


----------



## D-Low

haha Sup Exclusive?


----------



## noe_from_texas

i can't say :nono:


----------



## Raguness

on
.ok; hu o;bkd,mjn6jyu6g
m,. k 


my son says whats up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 15 2008, 03:26 PM~10663572
> *i can't say :nono:
> *


you damn tease :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

haha


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 03:16 PM~10663896
> *you damn tease :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 15 2008, 03:15 PM~10663889
> *on
> .ok; hu  o;bkd,mjn6jyu6g
> m,. k
> my son says whats up
> *


dgw, ;;xkkdhz

--> he'll understaand


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## AMB1800

attention belgium chapter:

just received an email invating us to a car show, the show is on the first of june and is in Harelbeke (think its close to you milz) It's a car tuning show but there should be some US trucks too so it could be good.

let me know if theres any intrest, i think if the weather is good that we will head out that way, just takin small display, nothing too big since there ain't no prices probaly.


----------



## lowlife-biker

if the weathers fine im in, what date is it?


----------



## AMB1800

1st of june, weather should be good i think, lets hope so, i'm gonna tell them that if the weather isn't good we aren't comming


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 17 2008, 04:21 PM~10676096
> *:wave:
> *


whatup Raguness


----------



## AMB1800

how much you guys think i could get for this bitch including the display and everything?










found a fuckiiiin niceeeee 64 again :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

2 cents :| 

I hope I can come to that show with the exames and all, I'll let you know homie


----------



## AMB1800

i hope so too homz, cuz otherwise there are only 2 bikes


----------



## Drop'em

Raul - Tony:

Your packages were shipped out this morning. Be on the look out.


About that bike coming soon, i got the pics yesterday I was pretty upset but oh well its going to come out clean, i guess


----------



## AMB1800

allright dropem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 17 2008, 11:10 AM~10676644
> *Raul - Tony:
> 
> Your packages were shipped out this morning. Be on the look out.
> About that bike coming soon, i got the pics yesterday I was pretty upset but oh well its going to come out clean, i guess
> *


why???


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh drop'em you still got those trike rims?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 17 2008, 03:10 PM~10677684
> *why???
> *



if you only knew, bud.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 17 2008, 11:15 PM~10679268
> *eh drop'em you still got those trike rims?
> *



Yes I do. Why wuz up


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 17 2008, 08:59 AM~10676371
> *i hope so too homz, cuz otherwise there are only 2 bikes
> *


I'll try and make shure I can come, the first is a sunday right.
I'll be there with two bikes homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 18 2008, 04:14 AM~10679702
> *if you only knew, bud.
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 04:26 AM~10679756
> *:0
> *



man, there is major major major new shit coming out soon


----------



## lowlife-biker

pics already :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Sorry, if I could I would bud. Theres alot of pictures in my hands, I will post them soon when ever they say I can. I wouldnt want to post them and get our family mad. Just be patient. Or I will try to download them to the computer and e-mail you a picture


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 18 2008, 06:27 AM~10679788
> *man, there is major major major new shit coming out soon
> *


yes there is homie :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 17 2008, 08:47 AM~10676174
> *how much you guys think i could get for this bitch including the display and everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a fuckiiiin niceeeee 64 again  :biggrin:
> *



how much do you want? :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em+May 18 2008, 06:27 AM~10679788-->
> 
> 
> 
> man, there is major major major new shit coming out soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i seen it, i think :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@May 18 2008, 08:10 AM~10679932
> *pics already :biggrin:
> *



i got one


----------



## AMB1800

I don't know noe, i'm wondering how much i could get for it to see if it would be worth it selling...


----------



## noe_from_texas

drop em, you still got those twisted spoke rims with bluewalls?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 18 2008, 03:52 PM~10681624
> *I don't know noe, i'm wondering how much i could get for it to see if it would be worth it selling...
> *



i was just wondering :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family how is everyone doing today


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 18 2008, 02:50 PM~10681617
> *
> i got one
> *


PM it please :biggrin: 

tony: I'd say abouth 2000 euros but these folk ain't gon buy that unless you dealin with someone who appreciates the lowrider culture, maybe hit up prorider :dunno:


----------



## AMB1800

i don't know, for such prices it ain't worth selling you know, plus the trike only did 2 shows and can easily win the next 5 years at shows :biggrin:  

by the way milzz saw what car i'm gonna go check out soon :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 19 2008, 06:37 AM~10685064
> *PM it please  :biggrin:
> 
> tony: I'd say abouth 2000 euros but these folk ain't gon buy that unless you dealin with someone who appreciates the lowrider culture, maybe hit up prorider :dunno:
> *



pm sent, but don't post anywhere!!!!! nowhere!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 19 2008, 09:12 AM~10686198
> *i don't know, for such prices it ain't worth selling you know, plus the trike only did 2 shows and can easily win the next 5 years at shows :biggrin:
> 
> by the way milzz saw what car i'm gonna go check out soon  :0
> *


----------



## Raguness

1st Place 16" Street.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 19 2008, 06:27 PM~10689865
> *1st Place 16" Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats bro


----------



## noe_from_texas

aaahhhhh, yyyeeaaaahhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn it NOE stop whoring how am i going to caught you if you do not stop lmfao


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 19 2008, 05:27 PM~10689865
> *1st Place 16" Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats bro.


----------



## lowlife-biker

congratulations homie


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up family, 10 more days n im home. Alot of things to catch up on, and dead lines to meet for those people trying to get things done. I will contact those priorities as they came to me


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

SO does anyone know how things went for Raguness. He said something about he had court on monday?


----------



## AMB1800

good question :0 


hows everything out there world?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 20 2008, 11:24 AM~10695757
> *SO does anyone know how things went for Raguness. He said something about he had court on monday?
> *


i was thinking about that yesterday


----------



## Raguness

I'm still here just gotta pay $2,000.00 or as much of that as I can of it in three months. :angry:  

And wifey just showed me the home pregnancy test right now. :tears: 

My son is gonna have a sibling. :biggrin: :tears: 

Tears of joy.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 20 2008, 06:43 PM~10699303
> *I'm still here just gotta pay $2,000.00 or as much of that as I can of it in three months. :angry:
> 
> And wifey just showed me the home pregnancy test right now. :tears:
> 
> My son is gonna have a sibling. :biggrin:  :tears:
> 
> Tears of joy.
> *



pinche rabbit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 20 2008, 07:43 PM~10699303
> *I'm still here just gotta pay $2,000.00 or as much of that as I can of it in three months. :angry:
> 
> And wifey just showed me the home pregnancy test right now. :tears:
> 
> My son is gonna have a sibling. :biggrin:  :tears:
> 
> Tears of joy.
> *


congrats bro


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 20 2008, 06:43 PM~10699303
> *I'm still here just gotta pay $2,000.00 or as much of that as I can of it in three months. :angry:
> 
> And wifey just showed me the home pregnancy test right now. :tears:
> 
> My son is gonna have a sibling. :biggrin:  :tears:
> 
> Tears of joy.
> *


ima send you a present fo you kid


----------



## noe_from_texas

congratulations bro, my wife and i have also been thinking about another one


----------



## AMB1800

congrats raguness  

supp with you noe  havin a brother or a sister is great so i think your son would love it :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

he already has a sister, i got a boy and a girl


----------



## AMB1800

:0 even then its great to have a new born :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

yeah


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

sup with those rims dropem :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Thanks for all the comments. Just keep us in your prays and hope the best for this one. As for the "Pinche Rabbit" thats her. :biggrin: Thinking about??? It just happened... :0 That boy does not need no more toys just send a remote or a cell phone. :angry: :biggrin: 

Also got a package in the mail yesterday.  Take pics later on today. :biggrin: 
Thanks Drop'em it looks nice.  Can't wait for the next show.


----------



## AMB1800

whatup world?  

I didn't want it to say it yesterday but I say it today!!!

yesterday I went to see a 64 impala that was up for sale and guess what :cheesy: :biggrin: I finaly got my dream car  

will post pics of it by the next week :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

crazy ass mofucka :cheesy: :0


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 22 2008, 07:37 AM~10711232
> *whatup world?
> 
> I didn't want it to say it yesterday but I say it today!!!
> 
> yesterday I went to see a 64 impala that was up for sale and guess what  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  I finaly got my dream car
> 
> will post pics of it by the next week  :biggrin:
> *



 Congrats man good luck on that.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 21 2008, 09:03 PM~10709293
> *sup with those rims dropem  :biggrin:
> *



Are you still interested


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yea i pmed you iono if you got ill send you another one.


----------



## AMB1800

supp everyone :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker

wathup homie


----------



## AMB1800

impala didn't pass the 'keuring' :uh: I contacted the impala docter to tell him what is 'broken' according to the 'keuring'. shit there ain't nothing broken, these fuckers don't know shit about these chevy's and what they think that is broken is actualy totaly natural! i'm gonna go with him next time and explain these fools what its all about


----------



## MAKH 13

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 22 2008, 03:37 PM~10711232
> *whatup world?
> 
> I didn't want it to say it yesterday but I say it today!!!
> 
> yesterday I went to see a 64 impala that was up for sale and guess what  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  I finaly got my dream car
> 
> will post pics of it by the next week  :biggrin:
> *


Hey! how much did you drop for it? Did you find it in Belgium?
thanks


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 24 2008, 03:47 AM~10726531
> *impala didn't pass the 'keuring'  :uh:  I contacted the impala docter to tell him what is 'broken' according to the 'keuring'. shit there ain't nothing broken, these fuckers don't know shit about these chevy's and what they think that is broken is actualy totaly natural! i'm gonna go with him next time and explain these fools what its all about
> *


ah shit thats fucked man :uh: 
im shure youll get it fixed tho


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up People! 

Man 8 more days


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 24 2008, 03:07 PM~10726650
> *ah shit thats fucked man :uh:
> im shure youll get it fixed tho
> *


its the seller that has to get it fixed, i pay for a car that is legal and ready to hit the road  theres just some holes in the exhaust thats need to get welded, later on i will throw in a stainless exhaust line front to back. thats about it, hes gonna call me on monday to let me know whats up, hope to get her home as fast as possible, cuz shit its raining, and just from thinking she's out there :tears:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 24 2008, 10:52 PM~10728652
> *Wuz Up People!
> 
> Man 8 more days
> *


for what? going back home to texas? :0


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## AMB1800

damm :0 gold nipples looking gooooooooooooood


----------



## lowlife-biker

they still need some cleanin and ofcourse they look way better in person + that KO won't stay on there


----------



## Drop'em

Tony did you get the package yet? I sent it out already.

Wuz up people, what the deal................................


----------



## AMB1800

didn't get it yet, but I should be receiving it soon, probaly this week

you got a tracking number or something?


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## AMB1800

damm milzz, thats some good shit   

got any pics of mines :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

you gonna have to wait till sunday homie :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

They look nice, but the orange is bright. Should of stuck with the TEXAS ORANGE. Oh well they look good. Wait till our new TEXAS shirts come out


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 25 2008, 09:43 AM~10732723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i wanted to do that to my black hoodie, maybe i'll do it soon


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 26 2008, 01:43 AM~10732723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope theyre american apparel?
haha.


nah, looks good bro


----------



## lowlife-biker

no it eurotrash lol


----------



## AMB1800

you sure about that? most of the clothes are made in bangladesh or shit like that lol :biggrin: 

i gave milz the official colors though, maybe that the ones who did the clothes don't know what burned orange is :dunno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

the color of the letters is burnt but i couldn't find any plain dark orange, still these look clean and if you realy wanna do it you can buy your own clothes and get em printed


----------



## RAY_512

whut up exclusive?.


----------



## lowlife-biker

whats good homie


----------



## AMB1800

yow drop'em i received the package!!!! i was flippin :biggrin:  

pics soon


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+May 27 2008, 07:40 AM~10744704-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nuthin much man..gotta new project comin out soon..so jus been workin on that and thats bout it...hows your bike comin along?.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@May 28 2008, 01:52 PM~10755405
> *yow drop'em i received the package!!!! i was flippin  :biggrin:
> 
> pics soon
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 :0


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 28 2008, 02:06 PM~10755493
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


THATS FUCKIN NIIIIICCE!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 28 2008, 03:06 PM~10755493
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn it looks real nice


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 28 2008, 02:06 PM~10755493
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Nice


----------



## Drop'em

Im glad you guys like it. Me n REC have been working on some issues other than our projects n making the club stronger n better for everyone. So im glad you got the package n good luck. 


I ALSO RECEIVED OUR LRM CLUB REGISTRY CERTIFICATE YESTERDAY.


EXCLUSIVE 4-LIFE


----------



## AMB1800

thats good   

by the way, didn't they do a special covarage in the LRM about the show in belgium? Osok, the photograph, was out here taking pics of all cars and bikes so i guess it should be commin out?


----------



## RAY_512

TTT For My Exclusive Homies!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 28 2008, 02:06 PM~10755493
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN ASS HELL


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 28 2008, 01:57 PM~10755435
> *nuthin much man..gotta new project comin out soon..so jus been workin on that and thats bout it...hows your bike comin along?.
> :0  :cheesy:  :0
> *


for the moment I am waiting for all my stuff I orderd cuz you know some people aint good at fair bussnis :uh: 
I sent kada 250$ for an air ride set and now he's gone :uh: :uh: :uh: 
anyway I am however preparing my other two bikes for a show tomorow


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 30 2008, 11:23 AM~10771378
> *TTT For My Exclusive Homies!
> *


X2 EXCEPT DROPEM ................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
......TU MADRE................


----------



## AMB1800

that certificate looks good drop'em  


yow milz, what we gonna do? we go to the show or not? i checked different websites and there are possibilities for bad weather... its a little far away from my town sow don't want to hit the road for nothing!


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 31 2008, 08:12 AM~10777147
> *that certificate looks good drop'em
> yow milz, what we gonna do? we go to the show or not? i checked different websites and there are possibilities for bad weather... its a little far away from my town sow don't want to hit the road for nothing!
> *


i wanna go :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 31 2008, 08:12 AM~10777147
> *that certificate looks good drop'em
> yow milz, what we gonna do? we go to the show or not? i checked different websites and there are possibilities for bad weather... its a little far away from my town sow don't want to hit the road for nothing!
> *


I think the weather will be fine.
You got the main information on the show so you decide if it's worth the trip or not.
I would like to go tho


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+May 31 2008, 05:40 PM~10777250-->
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna go :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thrust me bro, shows out here are nothing compared to the ones in the us
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@May 31 2008, 06:10 PM~10777359
> *I think the weather will be fine.
> You got the main information on the show so you decide if it's worth the trip or not.
> I would like to go tho
> *


you know what milzz, i'm gonna work my ass off today to finish all the damm school work, then i'm gonna check the weather again and i'll let you know by sms if i'm going or not. if so i just load the trike and kevin's bike and hit the road, ain't takin full display and all that shit for such a small show, just floor and standpoles


----------



## lowlife-biker

watsup family


----------



## AMB1800

supp milzz, sow do i have to ship your plaque out or do i hand it over at apow?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 2 2008, 02:44 PM~10781618
> *supp milzz, sow do i have to ship your plaque out or do i hand it over at apow?
> *


Hand it over.


----------



## AMB1800

yeah but can milz wait till august 22 :0 :biggrin: 

:wave: sup with you drop'em, how your family doing


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 2 2008, 02:52 PM~10781664
> *yeah but can milz wait till august 22  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave: sup with you drop'em, how your family doing
> *



doing great man. Just working on some cars now that should be coming out soon late this year


----------



## lowlife-biker

I'll just wait till august homz


----------



## Drop'em

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EXCLUSIVE.

Today is the 1 yr ann. for the club.


Congrats to all my family that made this club as big as it is across the world. Lets keep up the good work and come this day next year be bigger and stronger.


----------



## Badass93

happy birthday :cheesy: Exclusive BC


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 3 2008, 02:40 PM~10785849
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EXCLUSIVE.
> 
> Today is the 1 yr ann. for the club.
> Congrats to all my family that made this club as big as it is across the world. Lets keep up the good work and come this day next year be bigger and stronger.
> *


    thats some good news 

the belgian chapter got opened in like october and i think milz can agree that this still is the best decision we ever took  

long life to Exclusive World Wide


----------



## lowlife-biker

happy birthday to exclusive worldwide :nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 3 2008, 05:40 AM~10785849
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EXCLUSIVE.
> 
> Today is the 1 yr ann. for the club.
> Congrats to all my family that made this club as big as it is across the world. Lets keep up the good work and come this day next year be bigger and stronger.
> *


congrats!... hey drop 'em it was cool talkin to you for the first time at the show in san marcos..(i was the one that asked about your trike and then i was one of the first ppl you told bout them parts you were selling)...the guy wit the black hat..you know!?.. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 3 2008, 10:33 AM~10787447
> *congrats!... hey drop 'em it was cool talkin to you for the first time at the show in san marcos..(i was the one that asked about your trike and then i was one of the first ppl you told bout them parts you were selling)...the guy wit the black hat..you know!?.. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I know, it was tight to get to meet you in person.


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 3 2008, 11:30 AM~10787940
> *Yeah I know, it was tight to get to meet you in person.
> *


yea and it was jus too bad you got rid of them parts...i jus got paid yesterday and and i got 3 bills in hand right now  ...i could of got them :roflmao: ..but its all good..let me know when you might have other parts you are willing to sell!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 3 2008, 06:40 AM~10785849
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EXCLUSIVE.
> 
> Today is the 1 yr ann. for the club.
> Congrats to all my family that made this club as big as it is across the world. Lets keep up the good work and come this day next year be bigger and stronger.
> *


happy 1 year and many more to come homies


----------



## Raguness

:biggrin: Happy 1 year to US. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 3 2008, 05:54 PM~10790443
> *:biggrin: Happy 1 year to US.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up guys, Congrats to our club for what we have accomplished in this 1st year, let keep it up!!!

TTT for Exclusive!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Raguness

hells yeah.


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn noe :cheesy: :0


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 4 2008, 02:35 AM~10791170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: damn tha's hot !


----------



## lowlife-biker

i'm realy starting to like this bike alot it's so clean :thumbsup: 

btw is that a babykart with hydro's in the back lol :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up people


----------



## AMB1800

all good over here  

nothing new though, no new parts mounted yet, no impala at home yet, only the exams that are getting closer and closer :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2


----------



## AMB1800

and what up with that air tank milz???

sue that mofucka!!!! i hate it when they ripp off european peeps, they think that because we are at the other side of the world they can ripp us! ask some members that live in the area or shit like that man, don't let this shit pass by!


----------



## lowlife-biker

I know, I'm going to ask everyone from frisco's finest cc and everyone in his area to tell him to get back at me cus I worked my as off for that money :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 3 2008, 06:35 PM~10791170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 4 2008, 09:52 PM~10801498
> *Wuz Up people
> *


wuz up bro damn the club is looking good


----------



## 817Lowrider

What up Exclusive. Congrats to what yall have accomplished in so little time.


----------



## lowlife-biker

thanks homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 01:03 PM~10813985
> *What up Exclusive. Congrats to what yall have accomplished in so little time.
> *



After 1 year, we have done a great job. Thanks for looking out n wish you luck with your club.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 6 2008, 04:59 PM~10814747
> *After 1 year, we have done a great job. Thanks for looking out n wish you luck with your club.
> *


1 1/2 years in TX








Special Invite. LMK if yall can make it. Feb next year is the goal


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 3 2008, 08:35 PM~10791170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup family


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up guys


----------



## lowlife-biker

all good over here bro, just mounted the fender braces uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 8 2008, 07:59 AM~10822399
> *all good over here bro, just mounted the fender braces uffin:
> *


cool bro glad you are happy sounds like your bike is going to be real nice :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:yes: I hope so


----------



## stillspinnin

sup guyz been workin alot for a camaro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 10 2008, 12:31 PM~10838765
> *sup guyz  been workin alot for a camaro
> *



Wuz Up Man! Its been a while since we have heard from you, How is everything going


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 10 2008, 03:40 PM~10838822
> *Wuz Up Man! Its been a while since we have heard from you, How is everything going
> *


good but busy got exams next week, tryin to save up for a car, workin on my bikes, gettin my license in september


----------



## Raguness

HHHHHEEEEEYYYYY!!!!! Welcome back. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

suppp


----------



## AMB1800

good to hear from you again bro  

i have 2 weeks of exams :angry: this is only the first week, still 1 week to go  

and then finaly vacation :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

tell me about it :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey amigos, haven't logged on in a while, but i'm still here


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 11 2008, 08:56 AM~10845317
> *hey amigos, haven't logged on in a while, but i'm still here
> *



Where I cant see you


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 11 2008, 04:12 AM~10844213
> *good to hear from you again bro
> 
> i have 2 weeks of exams  :angry:  this is only the first week, still 1 week to go
> 
> and then finaly vacation  :biggrin:
> *


same here but i get to take this week off :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

supp guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup exclusive


----------



## ROBERTO G

havent seen pic of recs new project whats going on? i thought it supposed to be out already


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 12 2008, 07:07 PM~10858402
> *havent seen pic of recs new project whats going on? i thought it supposed to be out already
> *



:uh: GO BACK TO SLEEP


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 12 2008, 07:07 PM~10858402
> *havent seen pic of recs new project whats going on? i thought it supposed to be out already
> *


  It will out when my lil girl can rider it no im working on it lil by lil


----------



## Malverde619

watsup everyone,i havent been on here for a while didnt have internet but i finally got my regal its an 82 limited my brother bought it, he posted it on craigslist to sell it,but i told him id buy it off of him.he said ok.so im selling my bike.


----------



## Str8crazy80

Just passing threw


----------



## Malverde619

heres a pic of it,still on craigslist but not for sale no more
guy who owned it before tryed to fix the front clip thats why it looks weird
everntually i wanna put a 84 front clip
needs bumperfillers too.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 13 2008, 08:05 AM~10861948
> *heres a pic of it,still on craigslist but not for sale no more
> guy who owned it before tryed to fix the front clip thats why it looks weird
> everntually i wanna put a 84 front clip
> needs bumperfillers too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jun 13 2008, 11:05 AM~10861948
> *heres a pic of it,still on craigslist but not for sale no more
> guy who owned it before tryed to fix the front clip thats why it looks weird
> everntually i wanna put a 84 front clip
> needs bumperfillers too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AMB1800

looks good


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas

that's nice looking regal, straight


----------



## Raguness

Happy Father's Day to all you EXCLUSIVE dad's out there.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up guy's!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup homies


----------



## AMB1800

wassupp supp :biggrin:  

one week of exams still, still waitin for that power steering control valve for the 64 :angry: damm belgian customs are taking alot of time of letting them pass by!!!! :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

GOOD MORNING FAMILY!

how is everyone doing today?


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 16 2008, 09:11 AM~10879004
> *GOOD MORNING FAMILY!
> 
> how is everyone doing today?
> *


waaaasssupp foo! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 16 2008, 09:11 AM~10879004
> *GOOD MORNING FAMILY!
> 
> how is everyone doing today?
> *


waaassssuuupp foo!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 16 2008, 09:11 AM~10879004
> *GOOD MORNING FAMILY!
> 
> how is everyone doing today?
> *


wasup relative


----------



## stillspinnin

sup


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## noe_from_texas

showtime this saturday for "Summertime Blues"


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 17 2008, 06:33 PM~10891793
> *showtime this saturday for "Summertime Blues"
> *



Really. What show is it Noe?


----------



## noe_from_texas

not really a show, it's the Viejitos Car Club 5th Annual Picnic, and they give a 3 ft trophy to best car and bike


----------



## WEGO_BIKES

good luck to all who make it down to Waco dis weekend....hearing it should be a good bike turnout.....have a safe drive n see ya'll sunday


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jun 18 2008, 06:36 PM~10900867
> *good luck to all who make it down to Waco dis weekend....hearing it should be a good bike turnout.....have a safe drive n see ya'll sunday
> *



Thanks. See you there. 3 Hour Road Trip coming Up This Weekend


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 17 2008, 09:00 AM~10887663
> *waaassssuuupp foo!! :biggrin:
> *



Chillin man. Just cleaned up the garage getting it ready for tomorrow. Our spocor is coming over tomorrow to leaf my truck. Other than that just waiting to take the trip to WACO


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 18 2008, 03:05 PM~10899401
> *not really a show, it's the Viejitos Car Club 5th Annual Picnic, and they give a 3 ft trophy to best car and bike
> *



Tight. Im trying to get my truck ready for LATIN KUSTOMS grill n chill picnic they are having on the next weekend


----------



## Drop'em

SCREWHEAD(Blue Street)

REC's PROBLEMAS

Spooky's 16INCH Mild


----------



## 817Lowrider

what it dew exclusive


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 18 2008, 10:31 PM~10901341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCREWHEAD(Blue Street)
> 
> REC's PROBLEMAS
> 
> Spooky's 16INCH Mild
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

never seen the blue and orange bike, they look hella tight, the 16" reminds me of tony's 16"


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 19 2008, 03:20 AM~10903881
> *never seen the blue and orange bike, they look hella tight, the 16" reminds me of tony's 16"
> *



Those belong to our DALLAS CHAPTER. We went over there to Dallas on that show.


----------



## lowlife-biker

tell em whuts up from the belgian chapter


----------



## AMB1800

supp fools :biggrin: 

tomorrow last exam FINALY :biggrin: and monday results hno: i hope i pass, don't want to redo this shit again hno: :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 19 2008, 09:10 AM~10904935
> *tell em whuts up from the belgian chapter
> *



He will read it. He gets on here too. SCRREWHEAD IS HIS SCREEN NAME


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 19 2008, 01:25 PM~10905393
> *
> 
> supp fools  :biggrin:
> 
> tomorrow last exam FINALY  :biggrin:  and monday results  hno: i hope i pass, don't want to redo this shit again hno:  :angry:
> *


i only got 2 days of exams :biggrin: finally senior year :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

SIC doing some work on CRUEL INTENTIONS:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2008, 04:48 PM~10907929
> *SIC doing some work on CRUEL INTENTIONS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looking good homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 19 2008, 03:49 PM~10907937
> *:0  looking good homie
> *



Thanks Homie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2008, 04:50 PM~10907947
> *Thanks Homie.
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 19 2008, 03:51 PM~10907955
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

good luck at the shows


----------



## lowlife-biker

car looks tight, is that blue color candy?
I'v always loved lowrider trucks


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2008, 04:48 PM~10907929
> *SIC doing some work on CRUEL INTENTIONS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

that boy good


----------



## Drop'em

Just wait till you see it at MAGNIFICOS Noe.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2008, 06:48 PM~10907929
> *SIC doing some work on CRUEL INTENTIONS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up Fam. ?

I hope everyone is doing ok, just to let yall know we are fixing to go to WACO for the WEGO STOP SHOW. I will let yall know how it went and post pics as soon as we get back


----------



## AMB1800

supp drop'em, all good over here bro  and yeah bring some pics and trophees :biggrin: 

ow and what kind of wheelz you have under your blazer? :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2 those better be 13" /14" :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## REC

Good show at Waco Tx  Exclusive was in the house ..I took 1st in full custom best display and best of show.Thanks Exclusive,dropem,Lil Dropem..Everybody i talked to at the show


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 22 2008, 08:38 PM~10928599
> *Good show at Waco Tx   Exclusive was in the house ..I took 1st in full custom best display and best of show.Thanks Exclusive,dropem,Lil Dropem..Everybody i talked to at the show
> *



No Problem REC, we family bro and thats why we are here. I will post pics up tomorrow morning homie.


Noe that bike is looking better everyday I see it brother. How was the show there


----------



## AMB1800

lookin good


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 22 2008, 03:26 PM~10926527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one of my favorite streets out there it's so clean  
I would do the other spokes in blue to  

congratz at the wins everyone
exclusive representin


----------



## Drop'em

BEST OF SHOW BIKE IN WACO YESTERDAY:


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 23 2008, 12:20 PM~10932157
> *BEST OF SHOW BIKE IN WACO YESTERDAY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats homies


----------



## Badass93

I like the...








































...girls but where is Problemas??? :biggrin: 
Nice pics.


----------



## RAY_512

show went good huh?!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 23 2008, 02:00 PM~10933512
> *show went good huh?!
> *


It was good for REC since he missed 1 full point show, he playing catch up. We will see what happens


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 23 2008, 03:12 PM~10934034
> *It was good for REC since he missed 1 full point show, he playing catch up. We will see what happens
> *


I Think He Got It Locked  ...Im Waitin To See Your Blazer..It Looks Badazz From The Pics! :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 24 2008, 08:26 AM~10939303
> *I Think He Got It Locked  ...Im Waitin To See Your Blazer..It Looks Badazz From The Pics! :cheesy:
> *



Thanks, im going to pull it out this sunday for the LATIN KUSTOMS picnic. It not 100% complete but people hating saying I aint got shit coming out so they will see it sunday


----------



## AMB1800

make sure to post up some pics :biggrin:  i will try to get online while being in spain to check it out :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

awesome pics homies


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10928665
> *No Problem REC, we family bro and thats why we are here. I will post pics up tomorrow morning homie.
> Noe that bike is looking better everyday I see it brother. How was the show there
> *


thanks bro, i didn't stick around till the end so i don't know who won


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 24 2008, 08:49 AM~10939450
> *Thanks, im going to pull it out this sunday for the LATIN KUSTOMS picnic. It not 100% complete but people hating saying I aint got shit coming out so they will see it sunday
> *


WHEN DO I GET MYSHIRT & PLAQUE???????????????????
......................OH YEAH TU MADRE........................


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 25 2008, 09:27 AM~10947439
> *WHEN DO I GET MYSHIRT & PLAQUE???????????????????
> ......................OH YEAH TU MADRE........................
> *



You will get it when you n the rest your club can come down here talk to us and have an agreenment for the AUSTIN CHAPTER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2008, 11:27 AM~10947870
> *You will get it when you n the rest your club can come down here talk to us and have an agreenment for the AUSTIN CHAPTER
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm wondering the same thing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 25 2008, 12:06 PM~10948292
> *i'm wondering the same thing
> *


 :biggrin: wuz up NOE how you doing


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm alright, what's been going on


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 25 2008, 12:40 PM~10948581
> *i'm alright, what's been going on
> *


nm chillin :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

i will have some good news this evening


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2008, 04:08 AM~10954277
> *i will have some good news this evening
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2008, 03:08 AM~10954277
> *i will have some good news this evening
> *


 :0


----------



## AMB1800

well, i can say that TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY for me :biggrin: 

check my beauty out  





































i'm soooooooo happy :biggrin: can't even imagine she's mine  

i leave on vacation now so its gonna be a loooooooooong month for me  

milzz be ready to see her at APOW, you gonna love it trust me :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

Beutiful 64 homie, congrats


----------



## Drop'em

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2008, 09:30 AM~10955305
> *well, i can say that TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY for me  :biggrin:
> 
> check my beauty out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm soooooooo happy  :biggrin:  can't even imagine she's mine
> 
> i leave on vacation now so its gonna be a loooooooooong month for me
> 
> milzz be ready to see her at APOW, you gonna love it trust me  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATZ TONY! ITS GOING TO BE A BEAUTY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2008, 10:30 AM~10955305
> *well, i can say that TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY for me  :biggrin:
> 
> check my beauty out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm soooooooo happy  :biggrin:  can't even imagine she's mine
> 
> i leave on vacation now so its gonna be a loooooooooong month for me
> 
> milzz be ready to see her at APOW, you gonna love it trust me  :biggrin:
> *


nice car bro


----------



## AMB1800

thanks guys


----------



## Raguness

:0 THATS WHATS UP!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
Congrats on your car homie.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2008, 09:30 AM~10955305
> *well, i can say that TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY for me  :biggrin:
> 
> check my beauty out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm soooooooo happy  :biggrin:  can't even imagine she's mine
> 
> i leave on vacation now so its gonna be a loooooooooong month for me
> 
> milzz be ready to see her at APOW, you gonna love it trust me  :biggrin:
> *


  thats watsup homie, car looks so clean overall, interiour looks frech en I see zero rust :0 :cheesy: I can't wait to see it in august, I just hope I get back from nc by then :0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 24 2008, 08:49 AM~10939450
> *Thanks, im going to pull it out this sunday for the LATIN KUSTOMS picnic. It not 100% complete but people hating saying I aint got shit coming out so they will see it sunday
> *


YEAH CAUSE THATS HOW WE ROLL .....EXCLUSIVE COMIN AT YA.!.........


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 27 2008, 12:49 PM~10964637
> *YEAH CAUSE THATS HOW WE ROLL .....EXCLUSIVE COMIN AT YA.!.........
> *



Already


----------



## RAY_512

whut it do Exclusive


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2008, 09:30 AM~10955305
> *well, i can say that TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY for me  :biggrin:
> 
> check my beauty out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm soooooooo happy  :biggrin:  can't even imagine she's mine
> 
> i leave on vacation now so its gonna be a loooooooooong month for me
> 
> milzz be ready to see her at APOW, you gonna love it trust me  :biggrin:
> 
> *




how much does it cost you to fill the tank up ?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 28 2008, 08:16 AM~10969032
> *whut it do Exclusive
> *



chilling


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 28 2008, 11:24 AM~10969521
> *chilling
> *


wuz up drop'em how is everything down south


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 26 2008, 10:30 AM~10955305
> *well, i can say that TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY for me  :biggrin:
> 
> check my beauty out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm soooooooo happy  :biggrin:  can't even imagine she's mine
> 
> i leave on vacation now so its gonna be a loooooooooong month for me
> 
> milzz be ready to see her at APOW, you gonna love it trust me  :biggrin:
> *



are you serious?!?!!? looks clean and straight


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up family ? I took the blazer out the garage finally. What yall think?


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2008, 10:27 AM~10947870
> *You will get it when you n the rest your club can come down here talk to us and have an agreenment for the AUSTIN CHAPTER
> *


ORALE GUEY


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 12:21 PM~10981305
> *ORALE GUEY
> *



So whats going on with all the drama with KNIGHTS


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 12:25 PM~10981340
> *So whats going on with all the drama with KNIGHTS
> *


NOT SURE JUST WATCHING FROM THE SIDE LINES :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 11:37 AM~10980937
> *Wuz up family ? I took the blazer out the garage finally. What yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good but whut happened to those rims that where in your display?
I thought you were sellin these rims?
paint looks tight


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 30 2008, 01:00 PM~10981576
> *looks good but whut happened to those rims that where in your display?
> I thought you were sellin these rims?
> paint looks tight
> *



I am, those wheels are for show only maybe


----------



## Raguness




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 01:19 PM~10981753
> *I am, those wheels are for show only maybe
> *


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP PEOPLE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 05:31 PM~10983455
> *WUZ UP PEOPLE
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker

where's Tony?
is he in spain already or sumting


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jun 30 2008, 12:25 PM~10981340-->
> 
> 
> 
> So whats going on with all the drama with KNIGHTS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kiki_@Jun 30 2008, 12:32 PM~10981391
> *NOT SURE JUST WATCHING FROM THE SIDE LINES  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 28 2008, 10:24 AM~10969521
> *chilling
> *


blazer's nice...are you goin to throw 13"s on it, or keep those other spokes on there?


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 1 2008, 11:20 AM~10987433
> *where's Tony?
> is he in spain already or sumting
> *


Yup  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn he a fast mofo :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 12:37 PM~10980937
> *Wuz up family ? I took the blazer out the garage finally. What yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i over looked this i love the blazer


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 1 2008, 11:20 AM~10987433
> *where's Tony?
> is he in spain already or sumting
> *


and the six four is in Belgium :biggrin: ...


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up amigos, nice blazer drop em, saw the pics on the myspace


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 1 2008, 11:11 AM~10989165
> *and the six four is in Belgium :biggrin: ...
> *


I am steeling that bitch for shure just to see the look on his face :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jul 1 2008, 08:24 AM~10988221
> *Yup   :biggrin:
> *



Wuz Up homie? How are things going on over there in your world


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2008, 04:41 AM~10993630
> *Wuz Up homie? How are things going on over there in your world
> *



Good man
I'm workin right now, a holiday job 
Drivin around big Mercedes to clients :biggrin:  


when you gonna put a flip front on your Blazer :0 ???












J/K, That Blazer is f*ckin nice!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jul 2 2008, 09:33 AM~10996754
> *Good man
> I'm workin right now, a holiday job
> Drivin around big Mercedes to clients  :biggrin:
> when you gonna put a flip front on your Blazer  :0 ???
> J/K, That Blazer is f*ckin nice!
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS FUCKING SICK


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jul 2 2008, 10:51 AM~10997360-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAY_512_@Jul 1 2008, 07:57 AM~10988087
> *blazer's nice...are you goin to throw 13"s on it, or keep those other spokes on there?
> *


----------



## REC

Somebody really wants to buy my bike  Hey... are you interested in selling problemas?
Im serious about buying it. Should i go of it ?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 2 2008, 07:39 PM~11001092
> *Somebody really wants to buy my bike  Hey... are you interested in selling problemas?
> Im serious about buying it. Should i go of it ?
> *



OTRA VEZ! Chingada madre REC, Do what you think its right homie


----------



## REC

Thats were the buyer would like to put it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 2 2008, 08:39 PM~11001092
> *Somebody really wants to buy my bike  Hey... are you interested in selling problemas?
> Im serious about buying it. Should i go of it ?
> *


only if it is alot of $$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

That place looks weird. :scrutinize:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 2 2008, 09:05 PM~11001843
> *That place looks weird.  :scrutinize:
> *



Wuz Up Raul ! Man where in the hell have you been at homie!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 2 2008, 09:04 PM~11001834
> *only if it is alot of $$$$$  :biggrin:
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2008, 08:07 AM~11004446
> *Wuz Up Raul ! Man where in the hell have you been at homie!
> *


Working like a dog.  Last three weeks about 60 hours a week. Trying to make Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 4 2008, 06:49 AM~11011608
> *Working like a dog.    Last three weeks about 60 hours a week.  Trying to make Vegas. :biggrin:
> *



We will see you in VEGAS if we go homie


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 4 2008, 09:38 AM~11012237
> *We will see you in VEGAS if we go homie
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 6 2008, 04:04 PM~11023103
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Estas loco ese? The valley was crazy puro liqour and putos.


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10997360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Thats the twisted suicide kit i built back in the day


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2008, 04:48 PM~10907929
> *SIC doing some work on CRUEL INTENTIONS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u should put smaller wheels on it with two tonw spokes


----------



## AMB1800

supp EXCLUSIVE!!!! :wave:

very good weather arround here :biggrin:  but its been a long ass vacation for me knowing i just had a 64 and only got like 1hour to stare at it before i left :angry: my brother took it for a spin and he loved it (he was a impala hater lol)

as for the blazer :0 :0 its lookin goooooooooooooooooooood drop'em!!!!! when i m back home i got to search for them pics when you busted out with it at the show, cuz these computers are slow as fuck  

and REC, if the price is right you can sell it, but think about it before you do it because maybe later on you gonna regret it...

thats all folks, will connect on here after the 13th of july to check who won that 64 impala raffle :biggrin: 

as for sweet dreamz, the new parts are on it and she is ready to take over APOW in august  

greetz to all the exclusive members out there and also to all the lil homies :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

oh yeah and DLOW POST UP SOME OF THEM PICS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family how is everyone doing


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 19 2008, 09:10 AM~10904935
> *tell em whuts up from the belgian chapter
> *


WUS GOIN OWN GUY'S? DROP EM THA BLAZER IS ONE BAD BITCH!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 9 2008, 08:49 AM~11045344
> *supp EXCLUSIVE!!!! :wave:
> 
> very good weather arround here  :biggrin:    but its been a long ass vacation for me knowing i just had a 64 and only got like 1hour to stare at it before i left  :angry: my brother took it for a spin and he loved it (he was a impala hater lol)
> 
> as for the blazer  :0  :0  its lookin goooooooooooooooooooood drop'em!!!!! when i m back home i got to search for them pics when you busted out with it at the show, cuz these computers are slow as fuck
> 
> and REC, if the price is right you can sell it, but think about it before you do it because maybe later on you gonna regret it...
> 
> thats all folks, will connect on here after the 13th of july to check who won that 64 impala raffle  :biggrin:
> 
> as for sweet dreamz, the new parts are on it and she is ready to take over APOW in august
> 
> greetz to all the exclusive members out there and also to all the lil homies  :biggrin:
> *


  
drop'em tell sic to finish my handlebrs cuz They still have to get goldplated by D from WMW and it's almost august


----------



## noe_from_texas

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 10 2008, 08:23 AM~11054346
> *
> drop'em tell sic to finish my handlebrs cuz They still have to get goldplated by D from WMW and it's almost august
> *



okay


----------



## lowlife-biker

thx homz


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2008, 08:45 PM~11059797
> *okay
> *


if i may suggest chrome rocker panels!! that will set it off!

go ol school 15x8...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 12:05 PM~11063721
> *if i may suggest chrome rocker panels!! that will set it off!
> 
> go ol school 15x8...lol
> *


bolt ons :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

hey dropem


http://www.blazinlow.com/


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:08 PM~11063752
> *bolt ons  :0
> *


ROADSTARS MOONS! lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 11:19 AM~11063861
> *ROADSTARS MOONS! lol
> *


there weren't any Roadstar moons.........roadstArs were knock offs. roadstErs were moons...................im old


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 10:15 AM~11063810
> *hey dropem
> http://www.blazinlow.com/
> *



:0 

Thanks PORK CHOP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 11 2008, 04:15 PM~11065648
> *:0
> 
> Thanks PORK CHOP
> *


your welcome club hopper


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 11:05 AM~11063721
> *if i may suggest chrome rocker panels!! that will set it off!
> 
> go ol school 15x8...lol
> *


hell i used to have a set of 15x10 damn them bitch stuck out lmfao


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

Rec & DallasLowrdrGirl


Dallas & Houston....


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 






lol... I was bored....


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

:wave: :wave: Hi Friends... lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 04:19 PM~11065678
> *hell i used to have a set of 15x10 damn them bitch stuck out lmfao
> *


15x8 was just right!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 11 2008, 02:15 PM~11064846
> *there weren't any Roadstar moons.........roadstArs were knock offs.  roadstErs were moons...................im old
> *


thats what i meant..roadstErs


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 11 2008, 05:13 PM~11066420
> *15x8 was just right!
> *


yea i i would go with 8's 10 was crazy deep :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 11 2008, 03:25 PM~11066091
> *:wave:  :wave:  Hi Friends... lol
> *



HELLO


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 11 2008, 03:24 PM~11066072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rec & DallasLowrdrGirl
> Dallas & Houston....
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> lol... I was bored....
> *


I like it looks cool i like the letters :0


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 7 2008, 12:42 AM~11026611
> *u should put smaller wheels on it with two tonw spokes
> *


that looks hell tight just the way it is


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 11 2008, 03:24 PM~11066072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rec & DallasLowrdrGirl
> Dallas & Houston....
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> lol... I was bored....
> *



:wave: 
wasup Dallas


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

Whats up Lowlife :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Jul 12 2008, 12:22 AM~11069834
> *that looks hell tight just the way it is
> *



Wuz Up fool. Hey did you ever get your shirt remember we talked about it and you said you didnt. Let me know and if you didnt I can send another one out to you


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 12 2008, 05:30 PM~11073654
> *yo
> *


wasup coolio


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2008, 12:06 PM~11071736
> *Wuz Up fool. Hey did you ever get your shirt remember we talked about it and you said you didnt. Let me know and if you didnt I can send another one out to you
> *


no never got it i rang the post office twice and thay dident tell me much. if i see some one with a exclusive shirt ill b shure to rip it of them lol


----------



## AMB1800

supp world :wave:

are there any car plaques available??? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 14 2008, 09:32 AM~11083130
> *supp world :wave:
> 
> are there any car plaques available???  :biggrin:
> *


i can make you one :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 14 2008, 08:32 AM~11083130
> *supp world :wave:
> 
> are there any car plaques available???  :biggrin:
> *



Yes talk to WICKED


----------



## sic713

fagget changed his name...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11087756
> *fagget changed his name...
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I had to fool. Im going through some changes and going to take things alot more serious now. So since im from BAYTOWN and we are putting BAYTOWN on the map. So I heard you like BIG BLACK COCKS


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 14 2008, 07:59 PM~11088562
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I had to fool. Im going through some changes and going to take things alot more serious now. So since im from BAYTOWN and we are putting BAYTOWN on the map. So I heard you like BIG BLACK COCKS
> *


BYT Finest WTF you dont support the Bay?Dropem changes ?You still a joke :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Jul 14 2008, 10:15 PM~11089479
> *BYT Finest WTF you dont support the Bay?Dropem changes ?You still a joke  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Jul 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11089479
> *BYT Finest WTF you dont support the Bay?Dropem changes ?You still a joke  :uh:
> *



hno: 



















































































































HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...........................FUCK YOU


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up FAM !? Whats everyone doing ? 

Hey Tony did you talk to Darren from Wicked ? He does are plaques already chromed out too.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST+Jul 14 2008, 04:16 PM~11086174-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes talk to WICKED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BYTFINEST_@Jul 15 2008, 05:27 PM~11096227
> *Wuz Up FAM !? Whats everyone doing ?
> 
> Hey Tony did you talk to Darren from Wicked ? He does are plaques already chromed out too.
> *


pm sent


----------



## noe_from_texas

what the ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up everyone


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool with me I have been puttin in a lot of work for the bike, display is almost finished


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 18 2008, 03:18 AM~11118594
> *cool with me I have been puttin in a lot of work for the bike, display is almost finished
> *


I seen your handle bars there clean as fuck!


----------



## REC

:biggrin: Been very busy


----------



## 713WildBill

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11129290
> *:biggrin:  Been very busy
> *



did my air grinder work out okay bro? I aint used it in a hot minute.


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Jul 19 2008, 08:50 PM~11129628
> *did my air grinder work out okay bro? I aint used it in a hot minute.
> *


I't did the job nice and smooth


----------



## Drop'em

Here is a pic of us chillin at my house tonight celebrating my wifes b-day:










Me, REC, SPIDERMAN(LOS), PEANUT, BERT


----------



## lowlife-biker

family


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 19 2008, 08:47 AM~11126774
> *I seen your handle bars there clean as fuck!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 20 2008, 03:57 AM~11131051
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 19 2008, 07:40 PM~11129290
> *:biggrin:  Been very busy
> *



TeLL ME ABOUT IT


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP PEOPLE


----------



## lowlife-biker

all cool over here just chillen


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 22 2008, 08:08 AM~11147180
> *all cool over here just chillen
> *



Thats cool, your handle bars are clean homie, SIC did a good job


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 20 2008, 12:37 AM~11130449
> *Here is a pic of us chillin at my house tonight celebrating my wifes b-day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, REC, SPIDERMAN(LOS), PEANUT, BERT
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 22 2008, 04:09 PM~11151982
> *
> *



Say people lets keep an eye out on HURRICAN DOLLY as it reaches the TEXAS/ MEXICO coast. Our brother NOE lives next to BROWNSVILLE where the center of the storm is expected to hit. I hope there is that the aftermath of the storm isnt severe. Noe if you need anything let us know and after the storm check in that way we know you and your family are okay.

YALL BECAREFUL


----------



## noe_from_texas

i live about an hour west of brownsville but pretty much the same area, it's a little windy right now but it's not bad. it's also been raining on and off but seems like everything is fine for now. good thing i'm off from work so i can stay with the family, 

thanks for your concern brothers


----------



## noe_from_texas

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080723/ap_on_...ropical_weather


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2008, 09:53 AM~11158145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ARE YOU A WEATHER MAN NOW


----------



## listo R.T.B

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 23 2008, 10:41 AM~11158512
> *ARE YOU A WEATHER MAN NOW
> *


your fd up he could realy be in danger n ur makin jokes :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by listo R.T.B_@Jul 23 2008, 10:49 AM~11158594
> *your fd up he could realy be in danger n ur makin jokes :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *



Say fool chill out, NOE is my boy and he must be okay if he is on lil...... So shut up and butt out


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by listo R.T.B_@Jul 23 2008, 10:49 AM~11158594
> *your fd up he could realy be in danger n ur makin jokes :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


chill out dogg


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by listo R.T.B_@Jul 23 2008, 11:49 AM~11158594
> *your fd up he could realy be in danger n ur makin jokes :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


:roflmao: 

it's cool man, we're homies and i know he's playing :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 22 2008, 09:10 AM~11147638
> *Thats cool, your handle bars are clean homie, SIC did a good job
> *


pics or it didn't happen :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 23 2008, 11:30 AM~11158928
> *pics or it didn't happen  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



I have pics on my cell


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 23 2008, 11:32 AM~11158944
> *I have pics on my cell
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

WASSUP EXCLUSIVE, ANY OF YOU GUYS WANNA GET IN ON THE RAFFLE IM DOING? HIT ME UP


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 23 2008, 11:33 AM~11158952
> *WASSUP EXCLUSIVE, ANY OF YOU GUYS WANNA GET IN ON THE RAFFLE IM DOING? HIT ME UP
> *


heey man I'm interested but just a lil demotivated about that whole cutty raffle ya know


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2008, 10:47 AM~11158101
> *i live about an hour west of brownsville but pretty much the same area, it's a little windy right now but it's not bad.  it's also been raining on and off but seems like everything is fine for now.  good thing i'm off from work so i can stay with the family,
> 
> thanks for your concern brothers
> *



ok, a lot more wind right now and still raining, i'm gonna go outside and get some pics and video


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2008, 11:43 AM~11159048
> *ok, a lot more wind right now and still raining, i'm gonna go outside and get some pics and video
> *



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, its dangerous out there little freind the wind is going to take you flying


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 23 2008, 12:56 PM~11159184
> *nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, its dangerous out there little freind the wind is going to take you flying
> *


lmfao


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 23 2008, 01:34 PM~11158968
> *heey man I'm interested but just a lil demotivated about that whole cutty raffle ya know
> *


this one WILL be raffled, thats gauranteed, just as soon as all tickets are sold, i will raffle it in front of alot of people at the following WEGO tour show...  





Drop'em (BYTFINEST) is going to get a few tix too, i think.....


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 23 2008, 12:08 PM~11159319
> *this one WILL be raffled, thats gauranteed, just as soon as all tickets are sold, i will raffle it in front of alot of people at the following WEGO tour show...
> Drop'em (BYTFINEST) is going to get a few tix too, i think.....
> *



Yes I am. I will hit you up tonight with the #s and the paypal confirmation


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 23 2008, 02:32 PM~11159555
> *Yes I am. I will hit you up tonight with the #s and the paypal confirmation
> *


see. i told ya..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











thats cool, just lemme know bro...


----------



## Drop'em

I THINK NOE FLEW AWAY CAUSE HE AINT BACK YET


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 23 2008, 02:24 PM~11160079
> *I THINK NOE FLEW AWAY CAUSE HE AINT BACK YET
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Hey people do you think now that we have cars in our club we should open a new topic i nthe car club forum or just stay here where it all began


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 23 2008, 03:47 PM~11160364
> *Hey people do you think now that we have cars in our club we should open a new topic i nthe car club forum or just stay here where it all began
> *


you did open one a while back.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=356671&hl=

just start posting in it.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 23 2008, 12:08 PM~11159319
> *this one WILL be raffled, thats gauranteed, just as soon as all tickets are sold, i will raffle it in front of alot of people at the following WEGO tour show...
> Drop'em (BYTFINEST) is going to get a few tix too, i think.....
> *


im down for number eight  
PM me yo paypal


----------



## AMB1800

SSUUUUUUUUUPP FAMLILYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:  

some nice weather here in spain, when i heard on the newz about that hurricane going to texas i imediately thought of my exclusive brothers up there, so hows everyone up there??????

as for the car plaque im gonna hit up darren as soon as im back home, but would like to get it engraved and 2 toned just like the bike plaque... so i asume i ll have to talk to BYTFINEST too??? :biggrin: anywayz, we will talk about all this when i m back home

as for the trike i have some sic ideas for it :biggrin: vacation gives you alot of inspiration and motivation :biggrin:  

laterz brothers, next week im back at the crib


----------



## noe_from_texas

the hurricane is gone now, still a little cloudy but yesterday afternoon and during the night was really bad, i took some video and pics, but that wasn't at the hardest wind or rain yet


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 24 2008, 09:25 AM~11167422
> *SSUUUUUUUUUPP FAMLILYYYYYYYYY  :biggrin:
> 
> some nice weather here in spain, when i heard on the newz about that hurricane going to texas i imediately thought of my exclusive brothers up there, so hows everyone up there??????
> 
> as for the car plaque im gonna hit up darren as soon as im back home, but would like to get it engraved and 2 toned just like the bike plaque... so i asume i ll have to talk to BYTFINEST too???  :biggrin:  anywayz, we will talk about all this when i m back home
> 
> as for the trike i have some sic ideas for it  :biggrin:  vacation gives you alot of inspiration and motivation  :biggrin:
> 
> laterz brothers, next week im back at the crib
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 24 2008, 02:53 PM~11170351
> *the hurricane is gone now, still a little cloudy but yesterday afternoon and during the night was really bad, i took some video and pics, but that wasn't at the hardest wind or rain yet
> *


I hope you and your family are alright out there. Stay safe homie.


----------



## Drop'em

Hey Noe Im glad you and your family are okay. I was trying to call you on the way to Laredo but I caught up with Dolly there myself and my cell was not working. 

D holla at me dawg I had to take a emergency trip to mexico that why are calls were breaking up so much, I just got home so let me know, I got the cards too.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 26 2008, 11:59 PM~11187950
> *Hey Noe Im glad you and your family are okay. I was trying to call you on the way to Laredo but I caught up with Dolly there myself and my cell was not working.
> 
> D holla at me dawg I had to take a emergency trip to mexico that why are calls were breaking up so much, I just got home so let me know, I got the cards too.
> *


cool glad you got the cards and do not forget to call about that


----------



## Drop'em

Here are a few pics of my first lolo back in 1998-99:




















Here making a come back in 2008:


----------



## Raguness

Is that the same one???


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 27 2008, 05:00 PM~11191396
> *Is that the same one???
> *



No this is a totally different one. When my girl was pregnat I sold that one, but the accs. went to this one to a good freind of mine. He sold it back to me and now I will finish what I started 10 years ago


----------



## 817Lowrider

Some dude over here has got a red one. nice I used to have a white one when I was 16


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 07:56 PM~11192513
> *Some dude over here has got a red one. nice I used to have a white one when I was 16
> *



Thats how old I was on the first pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider

My blazer had the sliding glass also.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 07:57 PM~11192520
> *My blazer had the sliding glass also.
> *



Tight, those are hard to come by.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 27 2008, 05:39 PM~11191306
> *Here are a few pics of my first lolo back in 1998-99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here making a come back in 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saw a bunch of those pics over at jose's house last night.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11193020
> *saw a bunch of those pics over at jose's house last night.
> *



Yeah I talked to him yesterday when I got in and he is making doubles for me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up family


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 27 2008, 04:39 PM~11191306
> *
> Here making a come back in 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have a pic of it with the 13" on it?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 27 2007, 09:35 PM~8410681
> *REC and his Sweepstakes Prize, 2nd Place Best of Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hno: Its not HOLLOWEEN geuy take your mask off. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 28 2008, 08:05 AM~11195462
> *hno:  Its not HOLLOWEEN geuy take your mask off. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


HAHA Look at me I'm Dropem i will change my name to Byfinest since i'm the president from next year bike club.Sorry guys can't make it to Las Vegas


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 28 2008, 11:24 AM~11196446
> *HAHA Look at me I'm Dropem i will change my name to Byfinest since i'm the president from next year bike club.Sorry guys can't make it to Las Vegas
> *


wuz up fam


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 28 2008, 10:24 AM~11196446
> *HAHA Look at me I'm Dropem i will change my name to Byfinest since i'm the president from next year bike club.Sorry guys can't make it to Las Vegas
> *



Must be nice being at home chillin and talking shit hoe. Thanks for the fade I needed one. WHY AINT YOU AT WORK


----------



## Drop'em

2 Members: BYTFINEST, LOS-SPIDERMAN



:0


----------



## sic713




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2008, 12:14 AM~11202935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you gonna put some curve in them or no?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 11:14 PM~11202935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:17 PM~11202971
> *are you gonna put some curve in them or no?
> *


they got just a lil curve in them..

i hope he likes my quality :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2008, 12:20 AM~11203018
> *they got just a lil curve in them..
> 
> i hope he likes my quality :uh:
> *


I hope he does too. dont end up with the bills hit I had fucker :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 11:20 PM~11203018
> *they got just a lil curve in them..
> 
> i hope he likes my quality :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

boys trippin..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2008, 12:25 AM~11203078
> *boys trippin..
> *


wood grain Im grippin.
44's Im tippin


----------



## sic713

no... i dont tip 44's...

i ride 13's till da day i die


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 10:14 PM~11202935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Im having issues with someone taking there sweet ass time getting some items to me, i have waitied going on 3 months now and still no word, do yall think I should put him on the spot or just keep it ont he dl


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 10:47 AM~11205424
> *Im having issues with someone taking there sweet ass time getting some items to me, i have waitied going on 3 months now and still no word, do yall think I should put him on the spot or just keep it ont he dl
> *


well we waited almost 3 months for a engraved badge and i had to put gino out like that so i do not care 3 months it is to to open the dudes eyes and let people know


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 29 2008, 11:16 AM~11206157
> *well we waited almost 3 months for a engraved badge and i had to put gino out like that so i do not care 3 months it is to to open the dudes eyes and let people know
> *


I just dont want any drama, you know


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 11:47 AM~11205424
> *Im having issues with someone taking there sweet ass time getting some items to me, i have waitied going on 3 months now and still no word, do yall think I should put him on the spot or just keep it ont he dl
> *


DEPEND ON WHO IT WAS...WHAT THE CHIT WAS AND THING OF THAT ACCORD

BEEN WAINT ON SOME SPOKES SINCE NOVEMBER....NOTHING YET


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 11:33 AM~11206338
> *DEPEND ON WHO IT WAS...WHAT THE CHIT WAS AND THING OF THAT ACCORD
> 
> BEEN WAINT ON SOME SPOKES SINCE NOVEMBER....NOTHING YET
> *



Someone that you would least expect it from, someone inthe state


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 01:34 PM~11206351
> *Someone that you would least expect it from, someone inthe state
> *


MY CAR BEEN GETTING INTERIOR DONE SINCE FEB...THAT CHIT IS JUST DOWN THE STREET.....

THIS MOTIVATES ME TO STOP BEING NICE!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST+Jul 29 2008, 12:28 PM~11206295-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont want any drama, you know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey it is not drama it is getting your shit or your money
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 12:33 PM~11206338
> *DEPEND ON WHO IT WAS...WHAT THE CHIT WAS AND THING OF THAT ACCORD
> 
> BEEN WAINT ON SOME SPOKES SINCE NOVEMBER....NOTHING YET
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah i do not care who it is 3 months is not cool thats why i did what i did with gino
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 12:38 PM~11206379
> *MY CAR BEEN GETTING INTERIOR DONE SINCE FEB...THAT CHIT IS JUST DOWN THE STREET.....
> 
> THIS MOTIVATES ME TO STOP BEING NICE!
> *


hell fuck holding up 3+ months


----------



## noe_from_texas

i'm back amigos :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 29 2008, 02:56 PM~11207716
> *i'm back amigos :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Drop'em

SNEAK PIC FOR MY FAMILY:


----------



## show-bound

:0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 02:07 PM~11207842
> *nice tent... :cheesy:
> *



Im going to need a painter after all the cuts are done


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 04:07 PM~11207846
> *Im going to need a painter after all the cuts are done
> *


SA rollerz fast as hell...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 02:09 PM~11207865
> *SA rollerz fast as hell...
> *



:nono:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 04:10 PM~11207874
> *:nono:
> *


just the insides...right...bet you could doit! just the inner jams????????????????


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 02:11 PM~11207880
> *just the insides...right...bet you could doit!  just the inner jams????????????????
> *



NEW LOOK FOR 2009


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 04:13 PM~11207892
> *NEW LOOK FOR 2009
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:

that bitch would look tight wrapped with envy style paint job!


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 02:23 PM~11207998
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 02:02 PM~11207797
> *SNEAK PIC FOR MY FAMILY:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 29 2008, 01:56 PM~11207716
> *i'm back amigos :wave:
> *


nice to hear from you brother


----------



## Raguness




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 29 2008, 04:21 PM~11208462
> *nice to hear from you brother
> *


thanks bro, the eye of the hurricane was actually only about 20 north of where i live, so thats where the strongest winds are, but luckily there was no life lost and no injuries that i know of, and that's cause this area has about 500,000 people living in the county. there was a lot of damage and bad flooding about 15 miles to the east of where i live, i got lots of rain but no flooding


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 04:09 PM~11207865
> *SA rollerz fast as hell...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

Just to let yall know I brought up the topic in the the car club section with pics


----------



## Drop'em

LOS-SPIDERMAN here are the pics you wanted me to post fool:


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 30 2008, 12:01 AM~11208823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
that sprocket is like DAAAMMNNNN!!  
nice man


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2008, 05:01 PM~11208823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 30 2008, 06:31 AM~11213710
> *LOS-SPIDERMAN here are the pics you wanted me to post fool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whered he get the small bags??


----------



## Raguness

Thats whats up!!! Any pics of the frame???


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 30 2008, 04:52 PM~11218370
> *Thats whats up!!!  Any pics of the frame???
> *


just more pics all together please. badass ride.show more.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST+Jul 30 2008, 06:31 AM~11213710-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOS-SPIDERMAN here are the pics you wanted me to post fool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raguness_@Jul 29 2008, 04:01 PM~11208823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


exclusive puttin it down


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 4 2007, 04:16 PM~8040842
> *animated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> non
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was going tru some old posts and found this post by iced, haven't seen or heard him in a long ass time anyone have some pics of his ride or anything


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 31 2008, 03:04 AM~11222489
> *I was going tru some old posts and found this post by iced, haven't seen or heard him in a long ass time anyone have some pics of his ride or anything
> *



We were working with him REC n I, and he was moving around alot so we dont know where he ended up at, he gets on here but doesnt log on I think


----------



## AMB1800

AMB is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack :biggrin:  

have a lot to catch up too, all these posts daaaaaaaaaaammmm :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

Nice to see you again on the forum :cheesy: 
are you ready for cruising with the 6.4 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

cruised with it today :cheesy: it rides soooooooooo smoooooth, the horn is fucking nice too, all the people were crazy when we passed by hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

just back from insuring the car, i receive my license plate monday so from monday on i'm free to cruise it when i want without having law isues  

supp with you milzz, when you leaving to NC?


----------



## Raguness

My son cruises too. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

thats a nice picture right there bro, with the plaque in the back too


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 1 2008, 03:06 AM~11231952
> *My son cruises too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool, I was going tru the old posts yesterday and I read your post that says you where going to have a lil boy


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 1 2008, 02:38 AM~11231918
> *just back from insuring the car, i receive my license plate monday so from monday on i'm free to cruise it when i want without having law isues
> 
> supp with you milzz, when you leaving to NC?
> *


  
all good over here homz, leaving in a week :biggrin: 
I am still waiting for my stuff from bicycle designer :uh: 
I ordered that stuff like five months ago and they kept asking for all this credit card information etc so after five months I ended up gettin my money back (minus the cancelation fee, about 12 dollars) and still no progress :uh: 
now Im just going to ask my uncle to pay it in advance :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800

pffff i hate how this company's ripp off the 'overseas' people, there aint alot of stores anymore that you can trust on :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 1 2008, 04:06 AM~11232003
> *pffff i hate how this company's ripp off the 'overseas' people, there aint alot of stores anymore that you can trust on  :uh:
> *


x2
most of the stores haven't even got half of the parts they are offering :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn homie you got some mad skills


----------



## AMB1800

***** got wrongtopicooooooooooowneeeeeeeeeeeeeed :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

wow never had that before lolz


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 1 2008, 11:08 AM~11234139
> ****** got wrongtopicooooooooooowneeeeeeeeeeeeeed  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: you beat me to it fooker


----------



## lowlife-biker

anyone down for funkytowns raffle?


----------



## AMB1800

don't have room for another bike if i would win the raffle lol  

i should be receiving my license plate tomorrow for the impala, so its on once i receive it, but weather SUCKS big time :angry:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 3 2008, 01:00 PM~11247488
> *don't have room for another bike if i would win the raffle lol
> 
> i should be receiving my license plate tomorrow for the impala, so its on once i receive it, but weather SUCKS big time  :angry:
> *


damn amb ur impala is looking nice,dropem ur blazer is lookin nice too


----------



## REC




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up rec how you doing


----------



## REC

Doing good just waiting for the Portland Pics


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 3 2008, 10:42 PM~11250813
> *Doing good just waiting for the Portland Pics
> *


thought you were going?


----------



## lowlife-biker

went out cruisin today, weather was good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 4 2008, 08:22 AM~11253158
> *went out cruisin today, weather was good :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you need a tan guey


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 4 2008, 09:32 AM~11253221
> *you need a tan guey
> *


hey fool give me a ring later today


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 08:43 AM~11253312
> *hey fool give me a ring later today
> *



:worship: WE ARE WATCHING EDOUARD RIGHT NOW. Checking to see if it will turn into a hurricane


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 4 2008, 08:32 AM~11253221
> *you need a tan guey
> *


it aint texas weather over here lol


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 4 2008, 09:45 AM~11253327
> *:worship:  WE ARE WATCHING EDOUARD RIGHT NOW. Checking to see if it will turn into a hurricane
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 4 2008, 09:45 AM~11253327
> *:worship:  WE ARE WATCHING EDOUARD RIGHT NOW. Checking to see if it will turn into a hurricane
> *


yea i seen that lets hope not


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 08:51 AM~11253371
> *yea i seen that lets hope not
> *



NO SHIT......... I WORK FOR A WELDING SUPPLY STORE AND WE GOT A SHIT LOAD OF COMPRESSED GAS CYLINDERS TO MOVE


----------



## AMB1800

damm while i was working my ass out you were cruisin :angry: :biggrin: 

can't feel my legs, damm this shit killz but i will be happy when they pay me :biggrin:  

didn't reveive licence plate yet by the way :angry: stupid fuckers are makin me wait even longer :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 4 2008, 01:54 PM~11256312
> *damm while i was working my ass out you were cruisin  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> can't feel my legs, damm this shit killz but i will be happy when they pay me :biggrin:
> 
> didn't reveive licence plate yet by the way  :angry:  stupid fuckers are makin me wait even longer :biggrin:
> *


yup but from wednesday on we in it together homie, gotta work till 27th of august :0 
where do you work?


----------



## AMB1800

ISS Facility Services fooker :biggrin: cleaning desks and floors and shit like that, pays good though  but i know some fools that had riding big benzes as a holiday job :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

dont tell me its D-low :roflmao:


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 5 2008, 05:15 PM~11263796
> *dont tell me its D-low  :roflmao:
> *



GUILTY! :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512

hows it goin exclusive? :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

look what i found in my office today when i got to work....


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Aug 5 2008, 09:28 AM~11263932
> *GUILTY!  :yes:  :yes:
> *


lucky motha    
how you been homie


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 09:29 AM~11263938
> *look what i found in my office today when i got to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotdamn :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2008, 09:29 AM~11263935
> *hows it goin exclusive? :biggrin:
> *


wasup homie that bike in your avi finished yet?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 09:29 AM~11263938
> *look what i found in my office today when i got to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 BRING THE TORTILLAS


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 09:29 AM~11263938
> *look what i found in my office today when i got to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to cook it


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 5 2008, 08:37 PM~11269027
> *I want to cook it
> *


you could wrap your seat with it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


thats what someone told me in another topic


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Aug 5 2008, 06:28 PM~11263932
> *GUILTY!  :yes:  :yes:
> *


you mofoooo :biggrin: where you at homeboy didn't saw you in days :uh: :biggrin: 

got my license plates yesterday, my family didn't tell me they arrived and when i leave from work is see this huge car comming up and i was like SHIIIT THATS MY SIXFO :biggrin: what a surprise  then we took it for a spin


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 4 2008, 08:32 AM~11253221
> *you need a tan guey
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 6 2008, 02:55 AM~11272320
> *you mofoooo  :biggrin:  where you at homeboy didn't saw you in days  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> got my license plates yesterday, my family didn't tell me they arrived and when i leave from work is see this huge car comming up and i was like SHIIIT THATS MY SIXFO  :biggrin:  what a surprise   then we took it for a spin
> *



Cruise that shit and take photos of some *HHHHHOOOOOCCCCCHHHHHIIIIIEEEEESSSSS!!!!!*






































Not you the person sitting shot gun. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 4 2008, 09:22 AM~11253158
> *went out cruisin today, weather was good :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dude looks like a young leonado di caprio, just playing brother, nice pics


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 6 2008, 02:55 AM~11272320
> *you mofoooo  :biggrin:  where you at homeboy didn't saw you in days  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> got my license plates yesterday, my family didn't tell me they arrived and when i leave from work is see this huge car comming up and i was like SHIIIT THATS MY SIXFO  :biggrin:  what a surprise   then we took it for a spin
> *


 :0 pic.'s


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## AMB1800

pics of what? the 64 or the cruise? :biggrin: 

don't have pics of the cruise lol stupid phone has always low battery when i want to take pics :uh: :biggrin: 


anybody know if milz already left to NC??? don't remember anymore wich date he told he was leaving


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 7 2008, 03:02 AM~11282273
> *pics of what? the 64 or the cruise? :biggrin:
> 
> don't have pics of the cruise lol stupid phone has always low battery when i want to take pics  :uh:  :biggrin:
> anybody know if milz already left to NC??? don't remember anymore wich date he told he was leaving
> *


the 64... i wanna see it mine is in my build up topic in my sig.


----------



## AMB1800

yeah i check your build up once a week or what :biggrin:  

only pics i have is from the day it came to its new home, have to take some new pics now


















































































i'm waiting on some nice weather to park her in front of my house and clean her up, but weather is fucked up these last days :uh: :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i envy brother, i envy you, that's a beautiful car bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 8 2008, 06:01 AM~11291861
> *yeah i check your build up once a week or what  :biggrin:
> 
> only pics i have is from the day it came to its new home, have to take some new pics now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting on some nice weather to park her in front of my house and clean her up, but weather is fucked up these last days  :uh:  :angry:
> *



:worship: AMB1800


----------



## AMB1800

thanks family, its huge to roll with tough, it doesn't fit in with all these small cars over here :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i went to the garage today to check her out if she's doing well since its going to rain this weekend and i aint takin her out... she's all dusty because of that damm garage :angry: i definitly have to get me a whole weatherstrip kit to make sure no water goes in when washing it...


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 8 2008, 01:51 PM~11295247
> *thanks family, its huge to roll with tough, it doesn't fit in with all these small cars over here  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i went to the garage today to check her out if she's doing well since its going to rain this weekend and i aint takin her out... she's all dusty because of that damm garage  :angry: i definitly have to get me a whole weatherstrip kit to make sure no water goes in when washing it...
> *


car looks almost new :0 i wish mine had looked like that  
p.s. loose the square mirrors :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

oh yea.. how much did you git it for


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 9 2008, 09:01 AM~11299318
> *car looks almost new :0  i wish mine had looked like that
> p.s. loose the square mirrors :uh:
> *


yeah the car is in a good shape, but needs minor work and yeah i know, mirrors ain't og, but i already don't see shit in these ones so don't want to imagine in the round ones :biggrin: but yeah the look is diferent with the round ones


----------



## FunkytownRoller

wassup, just sitting here in longview, waiting for REC....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 11:08 AM~11300876
> *wassup, just sitting here in longview, waiting for REC....
> *


too late now :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 11:08 AM~11300876
> *wassup, just sitting here in longview, waiting for REC....
> *


Keep on waiting.................... best yet go home break it down and do something for next year. 

PROBLEMAS 2 coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 02:55 PM~11301344
> *Keep on waiting.................... best yet go home break it down and do something for next year.
> 
> PROBLEMAS 2 coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


break it down, not gonna happen homie....still aint done...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 12:55 PM~11301344
> *Keep on waiting.................... best yet go home break it down and do something for next year.
> 
> PROBLEMAS 2 coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


quit before someone beats it??????????????? wtf? baytown thing


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 12:57 PM~11301347
> *break it down, not gonna happen homie....still aint done...
> *



So why are you waiting on REC in longview for ? I thought you had a anniversity or something


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 12:58 PM~11301350
> *quit before someone beats it??????????????? wtf? baytown thing
> *


BEATS WHAT............................. YOU.................HAHAHAHAHA....... BAYTOWN HOMIE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 01:00 PM~11301362
> *BEATS WHAT............................. YOU.................HAHAHAHAHA....... BAYTOWN HOMIE
> *


ill beat anything you will ever try to build


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 02:58 PM~11301351
> *So why are you waiting on REC in longview for ? I thought you had a anniversity or something
> *


got a whole lot more new shit for you guys..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 12:58 PM~11301351
> *So why are you waiting on REC in longview for ? I thought you had a anniversity or something
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 01:01 PM~11301367
> *ill beat anything you will ever try to build
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHA. IS THAT A CHALLANGE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

we even flew tony o in for you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 01:03 PM~11301372
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA. IS THAT A CHALLANGE
> *


what ever you think. bring that blazer and good luck


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 01:02 PM~11301370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats nice .................... but not even on yalls best day will yall ever beat PROBLEMAS.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 01:03 PM~11301374
> *we even flew tony o in for you
> *



WOW....... WAS I SUPPOSE TO GET WET OR SOMETHING................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 01:05 PM~11301388
> *Thats nice .................... but not even on yalls best day will yall ever beat PROBLEMAS.
> *


we will never know if he doesnt bring it to a show


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 03:07 PM~11301394
> *WOW....... WAS I SUPPOSE TO GET WET OR SOMETHING................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 01:07 PM~11301396
> *we will never know if he doesnt bring it to a show
> *


You will soon see it and many more.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 03:05 PM~11301388
> *Thats nice .................... but not even on yalls best day will yall ever beat PROBLEMAS.
> *


i wouldnt say that homie....problemas aint UNBEATABLE.....and i still aint done....dont forget that he was only beating by less than 35 points....without a display which in itself is 20....plus theres a whole lot more on there....


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 03:09 PM~11301414
> *i wouldnt say that homie....problemas aint UNBEATABLE.....and i still aint done....dont forget that he was only beating by less than 35 points....without a display which in itself is 20....plus theres a whole lot more on there....
> *


solid crystal cup is gonna look good on my mantle :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



takin my lil gril to seaworld with that $1000


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 01:09 PM~11301414
> *i wouldnt say that homie....problemas aint UNBEATABLE.....and i still aint done....dont forget that he was only beating by less than 35 points....without a display which in itself is 20....plus theres a whole lot more on there....
> *


Detail. Detail. Detail......................................... They look nice though homie. Im glad when yall go to Vegas TEXAS will represent good. But it will be better the following year.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 01:11 PM~11301420
> *solid crystal cup is gonna look good on my mantle :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> takin my lil gril to seaworld with that $1000
> *





Thats it............. man you cheap.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 01:11 PM~11301425
> *Detail. Detail. Detail......................................... They look nice though homie. Im glad when yall go to Vegas TEXAS will represent good. But it will be better the following year.
> *


it should get better every year or its not worth it


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 03:11 PM~11301425
> *Detail. Detail. Detail......................................... They look nice though homie. Im glad when yall go to Vegas TEXAS will represent good. But it will be better the following year.
> *


honestly, my bike wont go to vegas if a cdertain car doesnt go.....the car is getting ready but if it doesnt get done in time, then it wont go, hence i wont have a trialer


----------



## REC




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, juangotti, JUSTDEEZ, RollinBlue, STR8_CLOWN'N, REC

god damn everyone loves drama


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 01:13 PM~11301433
> *it should get better every year or its not worth it
> *



Yup. I would of been out there if it wasnt for a set back on parts


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 03:12 PM~11301431
> *[/size]
> Thats it............. man you cheap.
> *


hell its just in san antonio and i can stay at my boy johns house, so why would i need more than that :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 02:14 PM~11301444
> *Yup. I would of been out there if it wasnt for a set back on parts
> *


that will never happen again :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 01:14 PM~11301442
> *SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, juangotti, JUSTDEEZ, RollinBlue, STR8_CLOWN'N, REC
> 
> god damn everyone loves drama
> *


Theres no drama here homie. Just us TEXAS brother having a nice TEXAS CONVERSATION.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 01:14 PM~11301445
> *hell its just in san antonio and i can stay at my boy johns house, so why would i need more than that :biggrin:
> *



Just fucking with you Chad........................... So how many tickets left on that raffle


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 9 2008, 01:15 PM~11301450
> *that will never happen again :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 02:17 PM~11301458
> *
> *


wuz up fam how you doing today :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 9 2008, 01:18 PM~11301463
> *wuz up fam how you doing today :biggrin:
> *



Just got back from my homies shop where the blazer's at. Just adding a few trick that I had up my sleeves thats it. So whats going on with you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 02:19 PM~11301464
> *Just got back from my homies shop where the blazer's at. Just adding a few trick that I had up my sleeves thats it. So whats going on with you
> *


hustle hustle hustle working on the new web-site and getting everything in line for next week :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 03:19 PM~11301464
> *Just got back from my homies shop where the blazer's at. Just adding a few trick that I had up my sleeves thats it. So whats going on with you
> *


tilt the front clip! :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 01:24 PM~11301480
> *tilt the front clip! :cheesy:
> *



:0 NO WAY


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 03:25 PM~11301484
> *:0  NO WAY
> *


look nice with the suicide doors!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 01:15 PM~11301453
> *Theres no drama here homie. Just us TEXAS brother having a nice TEXAS CONVERSATION.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 03:16 PM~11301454
> *Just fucking with you Chad...........................  So how many tickets left on that raffle
> *


oh i know, we are just fuckin with you guys too.....i knew you were gonna call rec and get him on here when you seen us post.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




39 spots left.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 01:26 PM~11301489
> *look nice with the suicide doors!
> *



You should see what they do now.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 9 2008, 01:13 PM~11301439
> *Well my i wont be showing my bicycle  anytime soon just getting it redone FunktownRoller your bicycle look nice i dont care what people say when i show i just let the bicycle do the talk i dont think im the best i know there better bicycle that can take my bicycle.But pops on your bicycle
> *



WTF ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY.YOU NEED TO SLOW DOWN WHEN YOU TYPE AND TALK WHAT YOU ARE TYPING PENDEJO


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup family just got back from seeing the carolina panthers, they won


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 9 2008, 09:31 PM~11303985
> *wasup family just got back from seeing the carolina panthers, they won
> *


TIGHT. Well im here watching the DALLAS COWBOYS and they are loosing but fuck they have some sorry ass 3rd string players. Romo only played 1 series for a TD .


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 09:33 PM~11304004
> *TIGHT. Well im here watching the DALLAS COWBOYS and they are loosing but fuck they have some sorry ass 3rd string players. Romo only played 1 series for a TD .
> *


over here it was close tho scored three points in extra time and won the game...


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 02:02 PM~11301370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what show is this from


----------



## mr.casper

this my ride is under construction 
IM LOCATED IN DA NATIONS CAPITAL NEXXT TO DA WHITE HOUSE WASH...DC


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 9 2008, 10:30 PM~11304246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this my ride is under construction
> IM LOCATED IN DA NATIONS CAPITAL NEXXT TO DA WHITE HOUSE WASH...DC
> *


Thats a good way to start homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 9 2008, 10:01 PM~11304107
> *what show is this from
> *



Longview today


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up Exclusive!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 9 2008, 09:26 PM~11303961
> *WTF ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY.YOU NEED TO SLOW DOWN WHEN YOU TYPE AND TALK WHAT YOU ARE TYPING PENDEJO
> *


i tell him the same shit.. fool been textin me all week with dumb shit.. text like a ******


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## AMB1800




----------



## noe_from_texas

where is that?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 10 2008, 11:02 AM~11306246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good seats.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Aug 10 2008, 11:55 PM~11307529-->
> 
> 
> 
> where is that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Aug 10 2008, 06:31 AM~11303985
> *wasup family just got back from seeing the carolina panthers, they won
> *


milz is in north carolina for a couple of weeks :biggrin:  maybe even looking for a new project over there :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Whats up FAMILY.......................... Well I have some good news we are going to plan on getting new shirts done before the end of the year. So if you are needing or wanting some shirts let me know through a pm and I will get you a price. It will not take as long as the first time.

On these shirts we will have the town you rep. Like in my shirt it will say EXCLUSIVE, then were it says world wide it will say BAYTOWN, Texas or just TEXAS


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup homies, still at work right now but i might go look for some cars this weekends, thinkin about regal or a cutty.


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 10:20 AM~11313772
> *Whats up FAMILY.......................... Well I have some good news we are going to plan on getting new shirts done before the end of the year. So if you are needing or wanting some shirts let me know through a pm and I will get you a price. It will not take as long as the first time.
> 
> On these shirts we will have the town you rep. Like in my shirt it will say EXCLUSIVE, then were it says world wide it will say BAYTOWN, Texas or just TEXAS
> *


can mine say WICKED or WMW :cheesy: j/k wuz up fool


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup darren you got my parts yet?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 11 2008, 02:31 PM~11316334
> *can mine say WICKED or WMW  :cheesy:  j/k wuz up fool
> *



Yeah with EXCLUSIVE ACROSS YOUR BACK


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 08:36 PM~11318477
> *Yeah with EXCLUSIVE ACROSS YOUR BACK
> *


but drop'em that shit will have to say...EXXXXXXLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUSSSSSIIIIIVVVVVVEEEEEE



you dont want no club members with fucked up logos :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 07:36 PM~11318477
> *Yeah with EXCLUSIVE ACROSS YOUR BACK
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 07:42 PM~11319201
> *but drop'em that shit will have to say...EXXXXXXLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUSSSSSIIIIIVVVVVVEEEEEE
> you dont want no club members with fucked up logos  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey you going to order one of these wicked shirt :biggrin: i have the wicked shirts and caddy shirt coming in 2 weeks


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 11 2008, 08:48 PM~11320025
> *hey you going to order one of these wicked shirt  :biggrin:  i have the wicked shirts and caddy shirt coming in 2 weeks
> *


pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 09:50 PM~11320043
> *pics
> *


as soon as they come back from the printer i will send you pics i will hook up on the price to


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 11 2008, 08:52 PM~11320061
> *as soon as they come back from the printer i will send you pics i will hook up on the price to
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is teh logo and the caddy


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 11 2008, 08:59 PM~11320160
> *here is teh logo and the caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah I will take a couple


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 10:02 PM~11320180
> *Yeah I will take a couple
> *


----------



## AMB1800

whatup brothers  

just saw that other topic and noticed i missed some shit while is was working lol

my 2cents to all this shit: remember what the bike scene is for, its made so that youngsters can be in this game too, peeps are taking this shit too serious and making it impossible for kids to win because the 'big guys' want to take everything...

i started doing a lolow bike in 2005, it was just a street bike with some parts, then in 2007 i wanted to do a last one to be remembered and something to show others what "a youngster" is capable of and i did it and thats it, now i will show it for a couple of years to motivate other youngsters/kids in getting in this game and retire it so that others can take the same pad  thats what its all about, lowriding in family, the dad with his car, the kid with there bikes


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 12 2008, 05:27 AM~11322512
> *whatup brothers
> 
> just saw that other topic and noticed i missed some shit while is was working lol
> 
> my 2cents to all this shit: remember what the bike scene is for, its made so that youngsters can be in this game too, peeps are taking this shit too serious and making it impossible for kids to win because the 'big guys' want to take everything...
> 
> i started doing a lolow bike in 2005, it was just a street bike with some parts, then in 2007 i wanted to do a last one to be remembered and something to show others what "a youngster" is capable of and i did it and thats it, now i will show it for a couple of years to motivate other youngsters/kids in getting in this game and retire it so that others can take the same pad   thats what its all about, lowriding in family, the dad with his car, the kid with there bikes
> *


amen


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 12 2008, 07:27 AM~11322512
> *whatup brothers
> 
> just saw that other topic and noticed i missed some shit while is was working lol
> 
> my 2cents to all this shit: remember what the bike scene is for, its made so that youngsters can be in this game too, peeps are taking this shit too serious and making it impossible for kids to win because the 'big guys' want to take everything...
> 
> i started doing a lolow bike in 2005, it was just a street bike with some parts, then in 2007 i wanted to do a last one to be remembered and something to show others what "a youngster" is capable of and i did it and thats it, now i will show it for a couple of years to motivate other youngsters/kids in getting in this game and retire it so that others can take the same pad   thats what its all about, lowriding in family, the dad with his car, the kid with there bikes
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 





> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 12:00 PM~11323819
> *amen
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 12 2008, 03:27 PM~11322512
> *whatup brothers
> 
> just saw that other topic and noticed i missed some shit while is was working lol
> 
> my 2cents to all this shit: remember what the bike scene is for, its made so that youngsters can be in this game too, peeps are taking this shit too serious and making it impossible for kids to win because the 'big guys' want to take everything...
> 
> i started doing a lolow bike in 2005, it was just a street bike with some parts, then in 2007 i wanted to do a last one to be remembered and something to show others what "a youngster" is capable of and i did it and thats it, now i will show it for a couple of years to motivate other youngsters/kids in getting in this game and retire it so that others can take the same pad   thats what its all about, lowriding in family, the dad with his car, the kid with there bikes
> *


How many "big boys" do up the bikes for themselves? SA Rollerz , Funkytownroller, LIL PHX, Paz Brothers.... they all build up the bikes for their sons and daughters. Prophecy was owned by a youngster so I mean that blows your theory right out the water.

Its just like Taco said how the hell is a little kid supposed to build a bike by himself? Of course he needs help from parents. You won't see no 5 or 6 yr old out there with a torch and welder in his hand.

So lighten up homie its all good. We're all out here to compete, young, old, it don't matter.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

The little kid shit gets old real quick. its a bullshit excuse that gets used to much round here. Either you can build a bike or your cant. quit using the kids as an excuse. This is a in general not directed toward any one.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 12:32 PM~11325131
> *How many "big boys" do up the bikes for themselves?  SA Rollerz , Funkytownroller, LIL PHX, Paz Brothers....  they all build up the bikes for their sons and daughters.  Prophecy was owned by a youngster so I mean that blows your theory right out the water.
> 
> Its just like Taco said how the hell is a little kid supposed to build a bike by himself?  Of course he needs help from parents.  You won't see no 5 or 6 yr old out there with a torch and welder in his hand.
> 
> So lighten up homie its all good.  We're all out here to compete, young, old, it don't matter.
> *


well if its for the kids let em have it and dont be walkin around so serious, were in it for the lifestyle and fun of it not for the trophies and plaques :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 10:42 PM~11325202
> *Y'all should have called yourself "Excuses"  Not Exclusive  :roflmao:
> *



Damn :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 03:07 PM~11325394
> *Damn  :nosad:
> *


fuckin tonyo. if you got something to say t them dont say it thru me fool.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 01:07 PM~11325394
> *Damn  :nosad:
> *


did he realy write that?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 11:09 PM~11325405
> *did he realy write that?
> *


:yessad:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 03:07 PM~11325394
> *Damn  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 11:09 PM~11325403
> *fuckin tonyo. if you got something to say t them  dont say it thru me fool.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 01:11 PM~11325415
> *:yessad:
> *


he says he didnt


----------



## 817Lowrider

your a dumb ass tonyho


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 11:11 PM~11325428
> *he says he didnt
> *


I'm messin with him :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 03:11 PM~11325428
> *he says he didnt
> *


If I didnt I would make it loud and clear


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 01:07 PM~11325394
> *Damn  :nosad:
> *


why should we call it excuses?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 11:12 PM~11325431
> *your a dumb ass tonyho
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 01:14 PM~11325452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so hes with rollerz now hu?


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 09:32 PM~11325131
> *How many "big boys" do up the bikes for themselves?  SA Rollerz , Funkytownroller, LIL PHX, Paz Brothers....  they all build up the bikes for their sons and daughters.  Prophecy was owned by a youngster so I mean that blows your theory right out the water.
> 
> Its just like Taco said how the hell is a little kid supposed to build a bike by himself?  Of course he needs help from parents.  You won't see no 5 or 6 yr old out there with a torch and welder in his hand.
> 
> So lighten up homie its all good.  We're all out here to compete, young, old, it don't matter.
> *


yeah the game has stepped up to much thats a fact, its impossible to be a winner without help now a days but still you can find some clean bikes that aren't there to win but just for the love of it... and thats how it is here too, we build bikes, go to shows and have a good time with each other and we almost know everyone that is there and thats it, we don't care about winning, its like a homie from westbarrio that crossed whole france to go to a show to meet up with everyone, not precisly for winning and we had a great time  everybody lives his thang his way and thats it, i'm not trying to start any shit you know


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 03:13 PM~11325443
> *why should we call it excuses?
> *


are you serious? do you not read dropems response to every show that they loos at?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 03:15 PM~11325471
> *so hes with rollerz now hu?
> *


FUCK NO!!!!

NO CLUB HOPPER OVER HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

hes made a showstoppin trike and he has a blazer
you have a half ass bike and a rustbucket :roflmao: 









JK 
no hard feelins man


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 03:17 PM~11325486
> *hell yeah baby, FO LIFE *****!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 01:17 PM~11325486
> *FUCK NO!!!!
> 
> NO CLUB HOPPER OVER HERE!!!!!!!
> *


than why are you holdin the plaque fool


----------



## AMB1800

its a photo just for the hell of it man, so difficult to understand :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 02:18 PM~11325496
> *hes made a showstoppin trike and he has a blazer
> you have a half ass bike and a rustbucket  :roflmao:
> JK
> no hard feelins man
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 03:18 PM~11325496
> *hes made a showstoppin trike and he has a blazer
> you have a half ass bike and a rustbucket  :roflmao:
> JK
> no hard feelins man
> *


lmao


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 12 2008, 11:15 PM~11325472
> *yeah the game has stepped up to much thats a fact, its impossible to be a winner without help now a days but still you can find some clean bikes that aren't there to win but just for the love of it... and thats how it is here too, we build bikes, go to shows and have a good time with each other and we almost know everyone that is there and thats it, we don't care about winning, its like a homie from westbarrio that crossed whole france to go to a show to meet up with everyone, not precisly for winning and we had a great time   everybody lives his thang his way and thats it, i'm not trying to start any shit you know
> *


Naw its cool man. Hey email me your address again so I can send your badge out. I deleted it by accident when I was cleaning out my inbox just email it to me and I'll get it out to you.


----------



## lowlife-biker

ok so juangotti is still in thee fartistics


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 03:22 PM~11325541
> *ok so juangotti is still in thee artistics
> *


yes sir no club hopping. how many you been in?


and it was a bet I lost


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 01:23 PM~11325556
> *yes sir no club hopping. how many you been in?
> and it was a bet I lost
> *


one me and tony put up back in the days, los matadores but when that didnt work out as planned we joined exclusive


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up


----------



## AMB1800

whatup noe  

nothing new, checked the trike out a little today, already like 2 months i didn't even take a look at it, noticed my back tires have flatten up a little :uh: fooker weights too much, i always have this problem with it :angry: so tomorrow gonna take the blanket off, clean it and pump up them tires :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 12 2008, 01:39 PM~11325704
> *whatup noe
> 
> nothing new, checked the trike out a little today, already like 2 months i didn't even take a look at it, noticed my back tires have flatten up a little  :uh:  fooker weights too much, i always have this problem with it  :angry:  so tomorrow gonna take the blanket off, clean it and pump up them tires  :biggrin:
> *


  if you need some small stuff for the impala from autozone or sumtin let me know homie  
I reordered my china parts yersterday and now im lookin for a car in the nc charlotte area and look what i found 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...t=1218571249590

hope the link works properly :uh: 
lemme know what yall think


----------



## AMB1800

shit that cutlass is nice bro :0 go take a look at it, remember what i told you on msn, by the pics it looks pretty solid though!  

what kind of parts do they sell at autozone bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

shit man i got no idea maybee check the site or sumtin, what do you need?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 02:44 PM~11325734
> * if you need some small stuff for the impala from autozone or sumtin let me know homie
> I reordered my china parts yersterday and now im lookin for a car in the nc charlotte area and look what i found
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...t=1218571249590
> 
> hope the link works properly :uh:
> lemme know what yall think
> *


nice cutty


----------



## Raguness

Don't know about what other people think, but growing up in my hood this would be considered a* VIOLATION!!!* :0 :twak: :buttkick: 




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 01:14 PM~11325452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 12 2008, 10:57 PM~11329244
> *Don't know about what other people think, but growing up in my hood this would be considered a VIOLATION!!!  :0  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


I know where Im from. Im content with my shit. my club knows I aint going no where. Hell Ill take a pic with goodtimes plaque Majestics and all the other bad ass clubs who been in the game a long time.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 11:24 PM~11329676
> *I know where Im from. Im content with my shit. my club knows I aint going no where. Hell Ill take a pic with goodtimes plaque Majestics and all the other bad ass clubs who been in the game a long time.
> *


TELL 'EM JUAN......THAT SHT WAS A PRIVLEDGE..... AN HONOR.....LUCKY TO HAVE HAD THE CHANCE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 01:15 PM~11325473
> *are you serious? do you not read dropems response to every show that they loos at?
> *


TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT YOU FAT PIECE OF LARD I NEVER RECALL US EVER LOOSING AT A SHOW. AT LEAST WHEN WE GO TO A SHOW WE SHOW SOMETHING NOT GO AND SUCK ON PEOPLES NUTZ.


I HAD TO GET THAT OUT FUNKYTOWN CAUSE I JUST READ HOW IS DISRESPECTING IN HERE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 01:18 PM~11325496
> *hes made a one show trike and he has a blazer
> you have a wide ass and a rustbucket  :roflmao:
> JK
> no hard feelins man
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 02:14 PM~11325452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF.whats you know about Eazy Mutha Fuckin E? :scrutinize:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 12 2008, 01:18 PM~11325496
> *hes made a showstoppin trike and he has a blazer
> you have a half ass bike and a rustbucket  :roflmao:
> JK
> no hard feelins man
> *



Thtas not the only thing I have built. I had a show truck that came out in the SPORT TRUCKING MAG. I m currently working on my 2nd blazer, I had a tricked out 300, 78 THUNDERBIRD ON SWITCHES, man I had alot of fucking projects. Also look on the lil bike pictures 2 d grave was the 2 nd trikes I had built


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 09:48 PM~11330034
> *Thtas not the only thing I have built. I had a show truck that came out in the SPORT TRUCKING MAG. I m currently working on my 2nd blazer, I had a tricked out 300, 78 THUNDERBIRD ON SWITCHES, man I had alot of fucking projects. Also look on the lil bike pictures 2 d grave was the 2 nd trikes I had built
> *


 :uh: PIC or didnt happened


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 12 2008, 10:51 PM~11330071
> *:uh:  PIC or didnt happened
> *


what for ??.....i member


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 12 2008, 09:51 PM~11330071
> *:uh:  PIC or didnt happened
> *



I think BAYTOWNLC has some cause I with LATIN CARTEL when I had that car.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 10:51 PM~11330086
> *I think BAYTOWNLC has some cause I with LATIN CARTEL when I had that car.
> *


 even of a galant......... :biggrin:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 12 2008, 09:51 PM~11330084
> *what for ??.....i member
> *


He never told me about but i would like to see how it looked


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 12 2008, 09:52 PM~11330100
> *even of a galant......... :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah I remember that 1.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11330112
> *He never told me about but i would like to see how it looked
> *



I looked just like my cousins car in OLD BAYTOWN but it was blue and no murals


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 11:44 PM~11329985
> *TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT YOU FAT PIECE OF LARD I NEVER RECALL US EVER LOOSING AT A SHOW. AT LEAST WHEN WE GO TO A SHOW WE SHOW SOMETHING NOT GO AND SUCK ON PEOPLES NUTZ.
> I HAD TO GET THAT OUT FUNKYTOWN CAUSE I JUST READ HOW IS DISRESPECTING IN HERE
> *


ahahahahahah drop ems mad!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 10:55 PM~11330144
> *I looked just like my cousins car in OLD BAYTOWN but it was blue and no murals
> *


clean car......too bad u sold it :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 12 2008, 09:58 PM~11330170
> *clean car......too bad u sold it :uh:
> *



You know how I was back then, I would change cars like Iwould my under pants lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownHomo_@Aug 12 2008, 11:41 PM~11329948
> *TELL 'EM JUAN......THAT SHT WAS A PRIVLEDGE..... AN HONOR.....LUCKY TO HAVE HAD THE CHANCE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this *****

I got to start from the BOTTOM and work my way up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 09:59 PM~11330186
> *You know how I was back then, I would change cars like Iwould my under pants lol
> *


once every 6 months


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 10:59 PM~11330186
> *You know how I was back then, I would change cars like Iwould my under pants lol
> *


nah think u went through more cars than draws.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 12 2008, 10:03 PM~11330242
> *nah think u went through more cars than draws.......... :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 09:24 PM~11329676
> *I know where Im from. Im content with my shit. my club knows I aint going no where. Hell Ill take a pic with goodtimes plaque Majestics and all the other bad ass clubs who been in the game a long time.
> *


In my opinion it just isnt right.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 13 2008, 06:28 AM~11331815
> *In my opinion it just isnt right.
> *



It dont matter Raul, that little fat fooker is just on everybodys nutz anyways.


----------



## AMB1800

yow family, hows everyone  

theres a possible new member for the belgian chapter  i'm gonna tell him to join layitlow or maybe he is already a member on here i don't know :biggrin: 

drop'em you got a pm


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 13 2008, 12:08 PM~11334233
> *yow family, hows everyone
> 
> theres a possible new member for the belgian chapter    i'm gonna tell him to join layitlow or maybe he is already a member on here i don't know  :biggrin:
> 
> drop'em you got a pm
> *


 :cheesy: pm me some info homie


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 13 2008, 12:08 PM~11334233
> *yow family, hows everyone
> 
> theres a possible new member for the belgian chapter    i'm gonna tell him to join layitlow or maybe he is already a member on here i don't know  :biggrin:
> 
> drop'em you got a pm
> *



Thats a nice RAG. Just like your 64 but his is a RAG. Cool.


----------



## Drop'em

HEY DID ALL OF YOU GET MY MESSAGE ABOUT THE SHIRTS


----------



## lowlife-biker

you mean a pm or the message you wrote on here a couple days ago?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 13 2008, 12:44 PM~11334475
> *Thats a nice RAG. Just like your 64 but his is a RAG. Cool.
> *


x2222222


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 13 2008, 12:47 PM~11334497
> *you mean a pm or the message you wrote on here a couple days ago?
> *



Im going to be sending out another pm to all members. Our chapter here in our area is also getting another member added to to the list. SSCCRREEWWHHEEAADD from Dallas is moving into H-TOWN this weekend coming. 

But its time to make a couple of changes to the club. Me and REC have been talking and its time to kick it up a notch


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 i will need a report of that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

as for the possible new member, lets wait till some confirmation before postin up some stuff on here, cuz nothing is confirmed yet you know...

i'm gonna tell him to join layitlow se he can check some stuff out on here


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 13 2008, 12:57 PM~11334550
> *:0  :0  i will need a report of that  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> as for the possible new member, lets wait till some confirmation before postin up some stuff on here, cuz nothing is confirmed yet you know...
> 
> i'm gonna tell him to join layitlow se he can check some stuff out on here
> *


ok


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 13 2008, 12:54 PM~11334530
> *Im going to be sending out another pm to all members. Our chapter here in our area is also getting another member added to to the list. SSCCRREEWWHHEEAADD from Dallas is moving into H-TOWN this weekend coming.
> 
> But its time to make a couple of changes to the club. Me and REC have been talking and its time to kick it up a notch
> *


what kind of changes?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 13 2008, 01:22 PM~11333774
> *It dont matter Raul, that little fat fooker is just on everybodys nutz anyways.
> *


ya fuck you with that shit fool. Aint said shit about you read the pm.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 05:25 PM~11336806
> *ya fuck you with that shit fool.  Aint said shit about you read the pm.
> *


im of to hooters, you comin with me juan?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 13 2008, 07:28 PM~11336833
> *im of to hooters, you comin with me juan?
> *


if you were near me we would. :biggrin: Hooters is the shit we go after every show. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

just had then of them wings so ima do some sleepin now uffin:


----------



## AMB1800

by the way whats up with your parts milz? they goldplated yet?


----------



## lowlife-biker

darren is still waiting for sics handlebars so thanks to that i probably wont be able to take my parts goldplated back with me, cant ship em either because of the price :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## AMB1800

and the forks and sissybars?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 14 2008, 05:00 AM~11340847
> *darren is still waiting for sics handlebars so thanks to that i probably wont be able to take my parts goldplated back with me, cant ship em either because of the price :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Tell Darrin to ship through the post office, its like 10x more cheaper. Remember the plaques ? Well UPS wanted 185 dollars to ship all 4 plaques to yall, my wife took them to the post office and only charged her $35 to ship to AMB


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 14 2008, 07:38 AM~11341360
> *Tell Darrin to ship through the post office, its like 10x more cheaper. Remember the plaques ?      Well UPS wanted 185 dollars to ship all 4 plaques to yall, my wife took them to the post office and only charged her $35 to ship to AMB
> *


yeah thats not the problem the problem is darren wanted to ship my forks sissybars and handlebars out at the same time so the first day i got here i shipped them out, they were delivered in time but sic hadnt sent them out yet :uh: so now im gonna miss my deadline even tho sic had 9 months time to finish everything, not hatin I understand hes bussy but I mean if i pay my money I want good service you know...


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 14 2008, 04:38 PM~11341360-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Darrin to ship through the post office, its like 10x more cheaper. Remember the plaques ?      Well UPS wanted 185 dollars to ship all 4 plaques to yall, my wife took them to the post office and only charged her $35 to ship to AMB
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup thats true, thats why everytime i buy something on here i ask to ship it by usps + when its shipped by usps you pay less import taxes when receiving it, ups fucked me up one time, but this ain't gonna happen twice :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Aug 14 2008, 08:02 PM~11342864
> *yeah thats not the problem the problem is darren wanted to ship my forks sissybars and handlebars out at the same time so the first day i got here i shipped them out, they were delivered in time but sic hadnt sent them out yet  :uh:  so now im gonna miss my deadline even tho sic had 9 months time to finish everything, not hatin I understand hes bussy but I mean if i pay my money I want good service you know...
> *


damm thats fucked up, you still have like 2 weeks? hope you still gonna make it in time others wise its gonna be $$$$ to ship that out!!!


by the way, talked to the possible new member today and he wants to join so told him welcome to the club since we already discussed this   now he got to join layitlow so he can come on here :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

tell em to order a plaque, once its finished send it to me over here in NC when I miss my parts deadline we can send the plaque and my partz at the same time uffin:


----------



## AMB1800

don't worry bro, even when sending the plaques directly over here and doesn't cost that much (if its through usps like drop'em said)

so you got any news on that cutty?

me, i'm just chillin here, not working today


----------



## Raguness

So go mow the lawn you bum. :biggrin: 
























































Just playing. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

no man, i'm thinking about going to the garage and takin the fo' out, weather pretends to be nice but still ain't verry sure since they said it was going to rain :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 15 2008, 05:34 AM~11350125
> *no man, i'm thinking about going to the garage and takin the fo' out, weather pretends to be nice but still ain't verry sure since they said it was going to rain  :uh:
> *


just drive home when it starts raining, you can always dry her up at home if that makes you feel better :uh: :biggrin: 
JP ***** Im just jaleous on that six fo


----------



## lowlife-biker

good newz homies, talked to darren and he told me he could plate my stuff within a week and Im stayin here till the 27th so I might still make it thanks to the excelent service at Wicked Metal works


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 15 2008, 06:11 AM~11350203
> *good newz homies, talked to darren and he told me he could plate my stuff within a week and Im stayin here till the 27th so I might still make it thanks to the excelent service at Wicked Metal works *


 :biggrin: he is our sponcor


----------



## Drop'em

SCREWHEAD FROM DALLAS CHAPTER IS MPOVING THE H-TOWN SO WE ADDED A MEMBER TO OUR CHAPTER HERE IN THE AREA. DALLAS IS NOT FALLING APART ITS JUST SHORT A MEMBER AND LEADER HOPEFULLY SPOOKY CAN HANDLE IT UP.


----------



## lowlife-biker

about how much members would we have worldwide?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 15 2008, 09:29 AM~11351287
> *about how much members would we have worldwide?
> *


not that many but remember brother numbers wont get us anywhere is the quality.

But since you asked me I have to give it to you:

Cali - 4

Tx - 8

AZ - 2

STILLSPINNIN IS HOLDING IT DOWN WITH HIS FAMILY


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:33 AM~11351322
> *not that many but remember brother numbers wont get us anywhere is the quality.
> 
> But since you asked me I have to give it to you:
> 
> Cali - 4
> 
> Tx - 8
> 
> AZ - 2
> 
> STILLSPINNIN IS HOLDING IT DOWN WITH HIS FAMILY
> *


I forgot about DALLAS N NOE N HIS VALLEY FAMILY.

Im just so busy trying to get shit organize with the cars now that we are both. You know with new rules and standards. Since we have a high standard on bike and do yall think we should for the carss I think.

AMB 64 is looking real good, and that rag top is looking tight. X122222222 FOR BELGIUM


----------



## lowlife-biker

tell me man I dont like big clubs that dont even know each others members...
exclusive=quality over quantity

oh yeah you forgot the belgian chapter lol

belg: 5
australia:1


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:36 AM~11351348
> *I forgot about DALLAS N NOE N HIS VALLEY FAMILY.
> 
> Im just so busy trying to get shit organize with the cars now that we are both. You know with new rules and standards. Since we have a high standard on bike and do yall think we should for the carss I think.
> 
> AMB 64 is looking real good, and that rag top is looking tight. X122222222 FOR BELGIUM
> *


we puttin it down for europe


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 15 2008, 09:36 AM~11351351
> *tell me man I dont like big clubs that dont even know each others members...
> exclusive=quality over quantity
> 
> oh yeah you forgot the belgian chapter lol
> 
> belg: 5
> australia:1
> *


 :0 I sure did sorry really im very sorry.


----------



## lowlife-biker

no problem dogg, any other chapters out there that we might have forgotten?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 15 2008, 09:39 AM~11351373
> *no problem dogg, any other chapters out there that we might have forgotten?
> *


RECAP :

New Jersey
CALIFORNIA (2 chapters)
Texas (3 chapters)
AZ
Belgium
Australia


----------



## lowlife-biker




----------



## AMB1800

took the fo for a big spin and polished all the chromes, damm she's looking hot now  

by the way about the car things, its true that in bikes we have high standards but i don't know if with the cars it will be the same cuz for example i ain't building a show car, i just want a clean ride to roll with it you know


----------



## lowlife-biker

pinstripes, goldleaf, simple clean setup like edwins, inside mural on the trunk by djoce, gold en chrome wires (chrome wire strip and gold spokes) whitewalls en chrome undies    :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 15 2008, 03:02 PM~11353733
> *pinstripes, goldleaf, simple clean setup like edwins, inside mural on the trunk by djoce, gold en chrome wires (chrome wire strip and gold spokes) whitewalls en chrome undies        :thumbsup:
> *



Something nice like that. Dont have to be a show car but neck breaking


----------



## lowlife-biker

If I woul buy that cutty Id give it chrome undies, kandy red, goldleaf, pinstripes, gold engraved pumps ,red batteries inside truck mural(same color)
and gold highlights and gold rimstrip with chrome nipples red spokes and gold KOs and later on new interiour


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 15 2008, 04:24 PM~11354258
> *If I woul buy that cutty Id give it chrome undies, kandy red, goldleaf, pinstripes, gold engraved pumps ,red batteries inside truck mural(same color)
> and gold highlights and gold rimstrip with chrome nipples red spokes and gold KOs and later on new interiour
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

then you woke up


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:43 AM~11351400
> *RECAP :
> 
> New Jersey
> CALIFORNIA (2 chapters)
> Texas (3 chapters)
> AZ
> Belgium
> Australia
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 06:33 PM~11355109
> *:uh:
> *


See since you dont come around that often around the club me n you created, you dont know where we are at. We all know how much support you show to us. Its cool cause we dont need your support


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 06:57 PM~11355282
> *See since you dont come around that often around the club me n you created, you dont know where we are at. We all know how much support you show to us. Its cool cause we dont need your support
> *


Look telling people your exclusive is simple if people are not showing nothing then why get them in a club?Internet dont count


----------



## Drop'em

IM TIRED OF ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND HATING GOING ON WITHIN THE CLUB. 

TO ALL CHAPTERS DIRECT ALL QUESTIONS AND PLAQUES AND SHIPPING TOWARDS REC. HE IS THE BIG MAN THAT THINKS HS SHIT DONT STINK.




IM OUT THE CLUB................................................ uffin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:09 PM~11355351
> *Look telling people your exclusive is simple if people are not showing nothing then why get them in a club?Internet dont count
> *



Like I said before, Malverde has that cutty n her brother has that impala( san diego) 

EXCLUSIVE718 HAS THE TRIKE AND 3 MEMBERS ( SANTA ANA)

Since you call yourself the founder, keep up with everything. I got all the paper work comeby and il be glad to give it to you. Its sad that everyday I talk to everyone in the club and you hate on everyone in the club but its cool i hope they read this and see how you are towards them.


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11355358
> *IM TIRED OF ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND HATING GOING ON WITHIN THE CLUB.
> 
> TO ALL CHAPTERS DIRECT ALL QUESTIONS AND PLAQUES AND SHIPPING TOWARDS REC. HE IS THE BIG MAN THAT THINKS HS SHIT DONT STINK.
> IM OUT THE CLUB................................................ uffin:
> *


Good you were never the president


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:13 PM~11355387
> *Good you were never the president
> *


Like I said I odnt care what you think. With out me nobody would of had the shirts or plaques. Or your ass would of never made none of the WEGO tour. But I like I said im out and I hope everyone sees the ass you are.


----------



## Drop'em

TO ALL MEMBERS THAT I TALKED TO EVERYDAY:

I HAVE A CHROME CAR PLAQUE 4 SALE 

I ALSO HAVE A 2 TONE ENGRAVED BIKE PLAQUE FOR SALE


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 07:13 PM~11355385
> *Like I said before, Malverde has that cutty n her brother has that impala( san diego)
> 
> EXCLUSIVE718 HAS THE TRIKE AND 3 MEMBERS ( SANTA ANA)
> 
> Since you call yourself the founder, keep up with everything. I got all the paper work comeby and il be glad to give it to you. Its sad that everyday I talk to everyone in the club and you hate on everyone in the club but its cool i hope they read this and see how you are towards them.
> *


If any member wants to talk about this pm me ill be happy to talk about it.And if any member want to get out the club you are more welcome.
Exclusive was made as a club to support other not just for show but to build a bicycle you had pride building.If we have to star new we will and if your new to lowrider bicycle then pm me ill be happy to help other not just club members
*"Quality Over Quantity"*


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:37 PM~11355586
> *If any member wants to talk about this pm me ill be happy to talk about it.And if any member want to get out the club you are more welcome.
> Look telling people your exclusive is simple if people are not showing nothing then why get them in a club?Internet dont count
> 
> 
> 
> you contradicting ass, now you made yourself look like an ass.*


----------



## REC

When i say internet Im talking about you :uh: And yeah anybody can tell people to join a club your in and all that but Im just making the rules.You must be mad because you have nothing to show.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:44 PM~11355631
> *When i say internet Im talking about you :uh:  And yeah anybody can tell people to join a club your in and all that but Im just making the rules.You must be mad because you have nothing to show.
> *



yup you are right.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 07:46 PM~11355638
> *yup you are right.
> *



FUCK SECRETS HUH!.....................................................................


WATCH OUT BITCH IM COMING FOR YOU ITS BETWEEN ME N YOU NOW:


FUCK SECRETS


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 07:50 PM~11355662
> *FUCK SECRETS HUH!.....................................................................
> WATCH OUT BITCH IM COMING FOR YOU ITS BETWEEN ME N YOU NOW:I LOVE GUYS AND WHAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK SECRETS
> *


Thats cool I have nothing to show or prove to you and if i do show ill just let the bicycle do the talk


----------



## Drop'em

rs: Drop'em, REC, Raguness


Hey Mr. Founder of Exclusive Mr. Big Shit do you even know his real name ?


----------



## REC




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 07:55 PM~11355689
> *I dont and what?Your not in the club you got out remember ?
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha,YOU JUST HURT HIS FEELINGS.


----------



## Drop'em

So you wont look like an ass let me school you on your own club:

RAGUNESS - Raul

Amb1800 - Tony

Lowlife-biker - Emilio

Noe from Texas - Noe

SCREWHEAD - Devin

Stillspinning - Dinesh

JohnnyB. - Johnny Farelly

Malverde 619 - Javanne

Kev1800 - Kevin

Iced - Willie

EXCLUSIVE 714 - Roger

LOS-SPIDERMAN - CARLOS AKA LOS

Take notes cause I talked to this peole through IM MESSENGER OR TEXT or through my office work e-mail. Sometimes on the phone. So take care of buisness


----------



## 817Lowrider

Come on guys dont air your dirty laundry out like that. reconcile and chill. Dont act like yall aint boys!


----------



## lowridersfinest

if yall break up it going to fuck up the club,yall are ending it before it even got started


----------



## REC

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 15 2008, 08:17 PM~11355820
> *if yall break up it going to fuck up the club,yall are ending it before it even got started
> *



It was all good, GOOD LUCK TO THE CLUB AND SEE YALL AROUND AT SHOWS OR SOMETHING


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 10:20 PM~11355846
> *It was all good, GOOD LUCK TO THE CLUB AND SEE YALL AROUND AT SHOWS OR SOMETHING
> *


Dont do it drop.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice trike by the way!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 08:23 PM~11355863
> *Nice trike by the way!
> *



Thats not a trike its a bike did you see another axle or rim there.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 10:24 PM~11355870
> *Thats not a trike its a bike did you see another axle or rim there.
> *


fuckin recs rims in the backround thru me off


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 08:50 PM~11355662
> *FUCK SECRETS HUH!.....................................................................
> WATCH OUT BITCH IM COMING FOR YOU ITS BETWEEN ME N YOU NOW:
> FUCK SECRETS
> *



for all of u who just came in,u missed the pics of the new bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looks like exclusive will part into 2 who is going with who???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

and tomorrow on jerry springer club mates you kiss and say they are sorry lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 15 2008, 10:40 PM~11355979
> *and tomorrow on jerry springer club mates you kiss and say they are sorry lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohh shit club split!!! 
bad for business


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 09:41 PM~11355990
> *ohh shit club split!!!
> bad for business
> *


hey bro get a hold of me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 08:20 PM~11355443
> *TO ALL MEMBERS THAT I TALKED TO EVERYDAY:
> 
> I HAVE A CHROME CAR PLAQUE 4 SALE
> 
> I ALSO HAVE A 2 TONE ENGRAVED BIKE PLAQUE FOR SALE
> *


how muhc for the 2 toned bike plaque i want it to hang up on my wall


----------



## REC




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 09:46 PM~11356038
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Aug 15 2008, 10:44 PM~11356022-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro get a hold of me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REC_@Aug 15 2008, 10:46 PM~11356038
> *A lil mad
> User Posted Image
> *


Daymn!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 09:46 PM~11356038
> *
> *


wuz up rec


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 15 2008, 08:49 PM~11356059
> *wuz up rec
> *


wuz up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 09:49 PM~11356058
> *
> Daymn!
> *


give me a ring 812-402-4362 i need to ask you acouple thangs :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 09:50 PM~11356066
> *wuz up
> *


just chillin you?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 15 2008, 10:50 PM~11356068
> *give me a ring 812-402-4362 i need to ask you acouple thangs :biggrin:
> *


:|
Give a call to my arch enemy?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 09:51 PM~11356075
> *:|
> Give a call to my arch enemy?
> *


or pm your number and i will call you cause it is free for me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11356085
> *or pm your number and i will call you cause it is free for me
> *


I am not sure how to answer this request


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 09:53 PM~11356090
> *I am not sure how to answer this request
> *


just fucking pick up the phone and call me it is not like i am going ti give you aids or anything lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 15 2008, 10:54 PM~11356093
> *just fucking pick up the phone and call me it is not like i am going ti give you aids or anything lol
> *


what is the world coming to?

exclusive breaking up.
wicked wanting to join up with the mac juangotti
whats next


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11356100
> *what is the world coming to?
> 
> exclusive breaking up.
> wicked wanting to join up with the mac juangotti
> whats next
> *


so you calling or what bro ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 15 2008, 10:56 PM~11356107
> *so you calling or what bro ?
> *


let me go get the phone


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 09:56 PM~11356113
> *let me go get the phone
> *


ok bro


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 08:55 PM~11356100
> *what is the world coming to?
> 
> exclusive breaking up.
> wicked wanting to join up with the mac juangotti
> whats next
> *



NEVER. ITS 4 LIFE. ONCE I GOT THAT TATTED UP ON MY LEG.



WE WERE JUST BORED US TEXANS DO THAT KIND OF SHIT.

I HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE SHOW. THANKS . AND THE PEOLE THAT SAW THE SNEAK PIC WAIT TILL MAGNIFICOS


----------



## Raguness

Y'ALL SOME ASSHOLE! :angry: :angry: 













































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 15 2008, 09:57 PM~11356127
> *Y'ALL SOME ASSHOLE! :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit they are like a married couple lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 10:57 PM~11356122
> *NEVER. ITS 4 LIFE. ONCE I GOT THAT TATTED UP ON MY LEG.
> WE WERE JUST BORED US TEXANS DO THAT KIND OF SHIT.
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE SHOW. THANKS . AND THE PEOLE THAT SAW THE SNEAK PIC WAIT TILL MAGNIFICOS
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 15 2008, 08:57 PM~11356127
> *Y'ALL SOME ASSHOLE! :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHY SO SERIOUS ?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

did anyone save that picture n save it? pm me lol


----------



## hotstuff5964

i saved it :biggrin:


----------



## REC




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

crazy so who does that bike belong too??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11356216
> *did anyone save that picture n save it? pm me lol
> *


I SAVED BOTH. CRAZY BOTH OF THEM!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 08:57 PM~11356122
> *NEVER. ITS 4 LIFE. ONCE I GOT THAT TATTED UP ON MY LEG.
> WE WERE JUST BORED US TEXANS DO THAT KIND OF SHIT.
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE SHOW. THANKS . AND THE PEOLE THAT SAW THE SNEAK PIC WAIT TILL MAGNIFICOS
> *


yes sir..
got that bitch sittin in my garage..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2008, 10:42 PM~11356914
> *yes sir..
> got that bitch sittin in my garage..
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 15 2008, 09:14 PM~11356266
> *
> *


HEY GUEY............TU MADRE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

shiiit what pics did i miss? :biggrin: :biggrin: didn't come on here last night cuz of gta4  

by the way yesterday we took the four out, i polished all the interiors chrome and all the window trims and the front bumper, need to do the backbumper now  and we cruised the rest of the day too, she's lookin very nice now  

i'm postin up some pics in a couple of minutes


----------



## AMB1800

interior  


















in front of my house













































some of the interiors stuff i polished up


















and the impala in front of my cousins house :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 16 2008, 03:50 AM~11357858
> *interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in front of my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the interiors stuff i polished up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the impala in front of my cousins house  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH !!!!!!!! TRUE LOWRIDER I CAN ALREADY SEE THE OIL STAIN IN THE STREET
THATS HOW WE ROLL...................OH YEAH TU MADRE...............


----------



## lowlife-biker

is this shit about drop em leavin the club serious or is it just bullshit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 16 2008, 04:32 PM~11360017
> *is this shit about drop em leavin the club serious or is it just bullshit
> *


Read back


----------



## lowlife-biker

iv read it all so iis he out or not???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 10:57 PM~11356122
> *NEVER. ITS 4 LIFE. ONCE I GOT THAT TATTED UP ON MY LEG.
> WE WERE JUST BORED US TEXANS DO THAT KIND OF SHIT.
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE SHOW. THANKS . AND THE PEOLE THAT SAW THE SNEAK PIC WAIT TILL MAGNIFICOS
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :around: :buttkick: :guns: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowlife-biker

that imp looks cleam tony makes me wanna steal it lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 16 2008, 04:40 PM~11360081
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :around:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


Thats a good thing right?


----------



## lowlife-biker

hell yeah I dont wanna looze no club members accpecialy my bro emilio


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 16 2008, 11:42 PM~11360087
> *that imp looks cleam tony makes me wanna steal it lol
> *


shit gonna have to sleep in it to protect it from thiefs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2008, 11:42 PM~11356914
> *yes sir..
> got that bitch sittin in my garage..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 16 2008, 03:58 PM~11360497
> *:uh:
> *


his fool of shit


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 16 2008, 02:32 PM~11360017
> *is this shit about drop em leavin the club serious or is it just bullshit
> *



:nono:


----------



## AMB1800

milz was already flippin lol :biggrin: sent me a pm and everything :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 16 2008, 04:13 PM~11360561
> *milz was already flippin lol  :biggrin:  sent me a pm and everything  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



We were just bored and shit. Wanted a little excitement. It worked huh!


----------



## AMB1800

yup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hope you finish you bike by magnificos. looks good


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 06:20 PM~11361247
> *hope you finish you bike by magnificos. looks good
> *



Im past that stage fool, that pic was about 3 years ago when I was going to bust out with REC, when he did. Im past that stage and Im working hard on the BLAZER now. You im 25 years now and I think its time to move on. But thank anyways. That frame is somewhere in cali, hopefully not damage cause I traded it for some 13s


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 16 2008, 08:21 PM~11361866
> *Im past that stage fool, that pic was about 3 years ago when I was going to bust out with REC, when he did. Im past that stage and Im working hard on the BLAZER now. You im 25 years now and I think its time to move on. But thank anyways. That frame is somewhere in cali, hopefully not damage cause I traded it for some 13s
> *


then why would you post a pic then delete it. and call it a sneek peak?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 08:24 PM~11361886
> *then why would you post a pic then delete it. and call it a sneek peak?
> *



You should of kept up with the BS me and REC were having. Thats how it was 3 years ago me n him talking shit that I was going to get him in LRM HOUSTON 2006. It was a ll just a flashback between me n REC. That wasnt for everyone to see or whatever. Me and REC were just having a flash back of BS


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11361968
> *You should of kept up with the BS me and REC were having. Thats how it was 3 years ago me n him talking shit that I was going to get him in LRM HOUSTON 2006. It was a ll just a flashback between me n REC. That wasnt for everyone to see or whatever. Me and REC were just having a flash back of BS
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: man you're so full of shit drop 'em, everybody in this motherfucker knows your building another bike......quit trying to bullshit everyone


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 11:15 PM~11362177
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: man you're so full of shit drop 'em, everybody in this motherfucker knows your building another bike......quit trying to bullshit everyone
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 11:19 PM~11362197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im serious man.....wtf :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


the pics tell the truth, why would you have a 3 year old pic of a frame, with rec's wheels on it, and problemas sitting next to it....


plus the pic of recs frame shows its being cut up, with the current paint job that it has on it....damn drop 'em, if people believe this bullshit, they ARE stupid..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 09:44 PM~11362430
> *im serious man.....wtf  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> the pics tell the truth, why would you have a 3 year old pic of a frame, with rec's wheels on it, and problemas sitting next to it....
> plus the pic of recs frame shows its being cut up, with the current paint job that it has on it....damn drop 'em, if people believe this bullshit, they ARE stupid..
> *



It dont matter what you think. That pic was taken a few weeks before the LRM in 06. You should should know what im building I called you for a price on a couple of items.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nope I didnt show the pic. he didnt get it from me. I was not in there when you posted it. I got it right before rec deltedted it. That is all. NO MORE EXPLANATIONS FROM ME.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 09:53 PM~11362509
> *Nope I didnt show the pic. he didnt get it from me. I was not in there when you posted it. I got it right before rec deltedted it. That is all. NO MORE EXPLANATIONS FROM ME.
> *


i know alot of people who have it. post that shit up


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 16 2008, 11:52 PM~11362506
> *It dont matter what you think. That pic was taken a few weeks before the LRM in 06. You should should know what im building I called you for a price on a couple of items.
> *


well i know that much, i still think you got a bike in work.... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



unless that is "your son's" project that you speak of....



i knew it wouldnt take long for one of your cronies to call you and tell you get on layitlow.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller

we are always the last ones standing :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 11:54 PM~11362516
> *i know alot of people who have it. post that shit up
> *


this one.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 09:54 PM~11362519
> *well i know that much, i still think you got a bike in work.... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> unless that is "your son's" project that you speak of....
> i knew it wouldnt take long for one of your cronies to call you and tell you get on layitlow.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Nope my son wanted to stick with little league and I decide to work on another blazer. Thats it


----------



## FunkytownRoller

or this one....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yea


----------



## FunkytownRoller

whered they go.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713

:dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 10:00 PM~11362563
> *whered they go.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


please take them down..... ill be your friend :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 12:01 AM~11362577
> *:dunno:
> *


missed 'em....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 16 2008, 10:02 PM~11362584
> *missed 'em....
> *


no need to miss em..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 10:03 PM~11362591
> *no need to miss em..
> 
> *


not much to see anyways


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 10:04 PM~11362598
> *not much to see anyways
> *


another cut the fuck up frame..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 10:08 PM~11362631
> *another cut the fuck up frame..
> *


  ill ship you those fenders monday


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 10:10 PM~11362643
> * ill ship you those fenders monday
> *


gangsta!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup homies


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 06:20 PM~11355025
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> then you woke up
> *


O rly?










:0 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

dammm thats what i'm talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 17 2008, 10:27 AM~11364515
> *O rly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *



NOW THATS EXCLUSIVE RIGHT THERE


----------



## AMB1800

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: AMB1800, the poor boys, *D-Low*

***** D up in this shit :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Low

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 17 2008, 07:24 PM~11364805
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: AMB1800, the poor boys, D-Low
> 
> ***** D up in this shit  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Sup Gangsta  it's been a long time


----------



## AMB1800

sure is homie, we will catch up this next weekend :biggrin: takin the ps2 this time :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

apow or los amas?


----------



## AMB1800

think its gonna be apow


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool homie my dad will be there so tell me when you think of changing plans
saw my first lowlow today over here, nothing special, it was for sale so I might go take a look and take some pics


----------



## impala '63

helloooooow homiez


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Aug 18 2008, 05:12 AM~11367893-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool homie my dad will be there so tell me when you think of changing plans
> saw my first lowlow today over here, nothing special, it was for sale so I might go take a look and take some pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, don't hesitate on taking pics  keep us updated, and i think i'm going to apow, its closer to vilvorde too you know, so fuck it they should of done the other show on another day, its not like they didn't know, apow exist already 17 years, and always at the same place
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala '63_@Aug 18 2008, 11:14 AM~11370056
> *helloooooow homiez
> *


whatup homz :wave: you going to the apow show in antwerp? :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by impala '63_@Aug 18 2008, 11:14 AM~11370056
> *helloooooow homiez
> *


some pics of his ride :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 18 2008, 03:19 AM~11370096
> *some pics of his ride  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man yall boys and playing. A 63 rag top and a 64 IMPALA from the BELGIUM CHAPTER :0


----------



## Drop'em

Since yall are posting pics of yalls ride here is a sneak of mine, this picture is 1 month old :


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you better cut that door somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 07:52 AM~11370710
> *you better cut that door somewhere :biggrin:
> *



Like I said if you would learn how to read and dont jump the gun, IT'S 1 MONTH OLD.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 07:58 AM~11370738
> *Like I said if you would learn how to read and dont jump the gun, IT'S 1 MONTH OLD.
> *


you better hurry if its gonna be show quality by houston


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 08:09 AM~11370797
> *you better hurry if its gonna be show quality by houston
> *


Just put it this way, Im going to be running the show so the truck will be out when the truck it out. There no need to rush, you rush and you dont acomplish what you want. So talk all you want but when ever its out, we will let it do justice.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 08:12 AM~11370813
> *Just put it this way, Im going to be running the show so the truck will be out when the truck it out. There no need to rush, you rush and you dont acomplish what you want. So talk all you want but when ever its out, we will let it do justice.
> *


you aint gonna run nothing but your fat ass stinky mouth


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 08:13 AM~11370823
> *you aint gonna run nothing but your fat ass stinky mouth
> *



:biggrin: I could do that too. It dont matter what you say cause I can easily go and drop 20g's on it but for what to prove to someone that hasn't acomplish nothing either.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 08:15 AM~11370837
> *:biggrin:  I could do that too. It dont matter what you say cause I can easily go and drop 20g's on it but for what to prove to someone that hasn't  acomplish nothing either.
> *


i know your not talkin about me


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 08:16 AM~11370859
> *i know your not talkin about me
> *



You aint the only one. BUT GOOD JOB ON THE MINI VAN THAT S PROBABLY THE BES TTHING YOU HAVE DONE. I like that mini van


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala '63_@Aug 18 2008, 02:14 AM~11370056
> *helloooooow homiez
> *



Wuz up bro. I would like to WELCOME you to our club. TEXAS


----------



## impala '63

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 08:22 AM~11370907
> *Wuz up bro. I would like to WELCOME you to our club. TEXAS
> *



thanks!!!!!!

do you have the plaques still for sale ????


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 18 2008, 03:19 AM~11370096
> *some pics of his ride  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 
any pics of that other ride behind it?


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by impala '63_@Aug 18 2008, 02:14 AM~11370056
> *helloooooow homiez
> *


welcome homie nice ride 63 is my favorite year


----------



## kiki

WAT IT DEW.................. OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE........


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 18 2008, 11:19 AM~11370096
> *some pics of his ride  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN :0 your new Exclusive member has a great car!!! 
and that will be a nice color combo during the cruising with the six-four... in the belgium streets


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala '63_@Aug 18 2008, 09:26 AM~11371347
> *thanks!!!!!!
> 
> do you have the plaques still for sale ????
> *



Yes I do


----------



## impala '63

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:12 AM~11371675
> *Yes I do
> *



i'm very interested


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 18 2008, 09:40 AM~11371430
> *welcome homie nice ride 63 is my favorite year
> *


wasup malverde


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala '63_@Aug 18 2008, 10:18 AM~11371714
> *i'm very interested
> *



Let me know. I can get it to you. Did MILZ get with you on that.


----------



## lowlife-biker

about that cutty I told yall about:
It got up to 1500$ + ahipping and import tax, I might end up paying alot more money that I thought and since im only 16 I dont wanna take the risk you know, still: iL be riding a low next year.
My dad is givin me his ride and that will look sweet, it has LPG so no problem with the rising petrol costs  
just to give you an idea of what the ride looks like, its kinda a euro fleetline


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:19 AM~11371728
> *Let me know. I can get it to you. Did MILZ get with you on that.
> *


nope anthony told me it wasnt cheap to send it directly to belgium, still Im here till the 27 so If you send it now i can take it with me to belgium


----------



## impala '63

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:19 AM~11371728
> *Let me know. I can get it to you. Did MILZ get with you on that.
> *



i dont know mils ,i'm just chatting with AMB 1800


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala '63_@Aug 18 2008, 10:22 AM~11371770
> *i dont know mils ,i'm just chatting with AMB 1800
> *



You havent met MILZ yet cause he is on vacation in the states. Check you pm box I sent you the onfo you need.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by impala '63_@Aug 18 2008, 10:22 AM~11371770
> *i dont know mils ,i'm just chatting with AMB 1800
> *


milz aka emilio thats me, dont forget drop em is called emilio to so theres tzo of us :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 18 2008, 10:30 AM~11371841
> *milz aka emilio thats me, dont forget drop em is called emilio to so theres tzo of us  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah but Im the better looking one. lol


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11371852
> *Yeah but Im the better looking one. lol
> *


lol this guy :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 18 2008, 11:00 AM~11372078
> *lol this guy :biggrin:
> *



Wuz up girl freind


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 18 2008, 10:18 AM~11371716
> *wasup malverde
> *


hey watsup


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11371852
> *Yeah but Im the better looking one. lol
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 18 2008, 11:01 AM~11372088
> *hey watsup
> *


all good, any pics of your cutty and that car in your avi?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 18 2008, 11:08 AM~11372148
> *all good, any pics of your cutty and that car in your avi?
> *



look at her signature and click on the link. dummy


----------



## lowlife-biker

thanks captain obvious but I already did that and I only see two pages with an unfinished car and I rememberd a red cutty?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 18 2008, 11:20 AM~11372242
> *thanks captain obvious but I already did that and I only see two pages with an unfinished car and I rememberd a red cutty?
> *



no red cutty it was aregal fool. KEEP UP WITH THE GAME SON


----------



## lowlife-biker

than why does her sig say my cutlass build up :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 18 2008, 11:30 AM~11372319
> *than why does her sig say my cutlass build up  :dunno:
> *



She got a new cutty the blue she is fixing up. The red one was the regal. Man keep up with the program


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn shes a bussy girl  :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 18 2008, 11:39 AM~11372368
> *damn shes a bussy girl    :thumbsup:
> *



Yup, she is doing a good job too!


----------



## Drop'em

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Malverde619, Badass93, JUSTDEEZ


My girl is on here, thats it we dead meat


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 11:37 AM~11372360
> *She got a new cutty the blue she is fixing up. The red one was the regal. Man keep up with the program
> *


lol ur still wrong dropem :0 my brother had a red cutlass sold it awhile back that one had hydraulics.i had a green regal i sold that to my friend and now i have a blue cutlass


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 18 2008, 11:44 AM~11372413
> *lol ur still wrong MILZ  :0  my brother had a red cutlass sold it awhile back that one had hydraulics.i had a green regal i sold that to my friend and now i have a blue cutlass
> *



Thats better


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 11:46 AM~11372433
> *Thats better
> *


lol :nono:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 18 2008, 11:49 AM~11372459
> *lol :nono:
> *



:cheesy: ok. im got confused. soorry :twak: :twak: :twak: i deserve it


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 11:37 AM~11372360
> *She got a new cutty the blue she is fixing up. The red one was the regal. Man keep up with the program
> *












:uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 08:19 AM~11370884
> *You aint the only one. BUT GOOD JOB ON THE MINI VAN THAT S PROBABLY THE BES TTHING YOU HAVE DONE. I like that mini van
> *


***** i put out work everyday. i dunno wtf you are talking about


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 18 2008, 12:03 PM~11372579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *



WTF! YOU GOT ME FOOKER


----------



## AMB1800

crazy ass fools :roflmao: i leave for work and look what happens on here :biggrin: 

about the car plaques, i would need one too but we were wondering what the exact dimensions are, cuz we know the police over here would like to pull us over for a big shiny thing in the back... :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 18 2008, 12:30 PM~11372786
> *crazy ass fools  :roflmao:  i leave for work and look what happens on here  :biggrin:
> 
> about the car plaques, i would need one too but we were wondering what the exact dimensions are, cuz we know the police over here would like to pull us over for a big shiny thing in the back... :uh:
> *



Probably about double the bike plaque you have


----------



## AMB1800

mesure that plaque fool :twak: 

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 18 2008, 12:38 PM~11372874
> *mesure that plaque fool  :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im at work right now fool. I work 8-5 I will when I get home.


----------



## AMB1800

allright, thanks drop'em


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 01:32 PM~11372814
> *Probably about double the bike plaque you have
> *


wtf kind of reply is that lol


----------



## Drop'em

look at the windshield


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 01:50 PM~11372994
> *look at the windshield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where my plaque


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 18 2008, 01:03 PM~11373145
> *where my plaque
> *



what


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 02:20 PM~11373286
> *what
> *


you was selling some plaque i ask for a price and no reply  i was going to hang it on the wall lol


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 18 2008, 01:28 PM~11373365
> *you was selling some plaque i ask for a price and no reply    i was going to hang it on the wall lol
> *



You would have to fight my son for it. He keeps that shit locked up in his toy box. 

PM $$$$$ for 2 car plaques - chrome.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 02:36 PM~11373431
> *You would have to fight my son for it. He keeps that shit locked up in his toy box.
> 
> PM $$$$$ for 2 car plaques  - chrome.
> *


ok bro


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 01:36 PM~11373431
> *You would have to fight my son for it. He keeps that shit locked up in his toy box.
> 
> PM $$$$$ for 2 car plaques  - chrome.
> *


PM ME THE PRICE FOR MY EXCLUSIVE PLAQUE HOMIE SO I CAN REP FOR THE AWUSTIN CHAPTER MAYNE....
.......................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE...............................


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 12:50 PM~11372994
> *look at the windshield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put your plaque in the back coolio


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 19 2008, 07:47 AM~11380575
> *put your plaque in the back coolio
> *


I cant, theres no more top on that truck


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2008, 01:03 PM~11383311
> *I cant, theres no more top on that truck
> *


try to fix something cuz over here (dont know if its the same over there) it has a clubhopper status
blazer looks tight ass hell btw, any pics of it on 13s?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 19 2008, 01:04 PM~11383327
> *try to fix something cuz over here (dont know if its the same over there) it has a clubhopper status
> blazer looks tight ass hell btw, any pics of it on 13s?
> *



Yeah at home, im at work


----------



## lowlife-biker

cant wayt to c that boy on 13s


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 18 2008, 11:28 PM~11373365
> *you was selling some plaque i ask for a price and no reply    i was going to hang it on the wall lol
> *


I can make one and sell it to ya. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 02:57 PM~11383924
> *I can make one and sell it to ya.  :cheesy:
> *


no thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2008, 02:03 PM~11383311
> *I cant, theres no more top on that truck
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 19 2008, 03:45 PM~11384899
> *:0
> *



:nono: dont tell no one keep it between us


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2008, 08:50 PM~11387580
> *:nono:  dont tell no one keep it between us
> *


----------



## AMB1800

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 20 2008, 04:32 AM~11391157
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 19 2008, 01:31 PM~11383653
> *cant wayt to c that boy on 13s
> *



:nono: sorry


----------



## AMB1800

milz got nopicturesooooooooowneeeeeeeeeeeeed :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

found this on my computer here at work:


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 20 2008, 01:08 PM~11394337-->
> 
> 
> 
> found this on my computer here at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Aug 20 2008, 01:03 PM~11394277
> *milz got nopicturesooooooooowneeeeeeeeeeeeed  :biggrin:
> *



O rly?


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0 do you still have those rims?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Drope em why you selling the blazer


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 21 2008, 12:13 AM~11395394
> *O rly?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 08:25 PM~11397987
> *Drope em why you selling the blazer
> *


word?


----------



## AMB1800

yeah saw it too :0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 20 2008, 03:55 PM~11395722
> *:0  do you still have those rims?
> *


FORREALS :cheesy: 
.....................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE...................


----------



## Drop'em

The following is a trike from a homeboy of mine, that is putting in alot of work and Im helping him out on certain things. Yall might know him (RABBIT) THE MOST HATED. He is ROLLERZ ONLY from here in pasadena. Well Big props to him coming a long way. And always changing shit.................ha just like me. lol. What yall think it aint done I told him not ot show till its done but he said FUCK IT.











I LIKE THAT STEERING WHEEL..................................


----------



## Drop'em

If you have me on your myspace - click on my freinds and look for RABBIT you can see what it looked like when it 1st came out.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 09:14 AM~11401753
> *If you have me on your myspace - click on my freinds and look for RABBIT you can see what it looked like when it 1st came out.
> *


yea.. it had a lil accident..
so thats why its green now


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 12:28 PM~11403351
> *yea.. it had a lil accident..
> so thats why its green now
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I guess he wanted abetter paint job on there. From what I heard


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 01:55 PM~11404089
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I guess he wanted abetter paint job on there. From what I heard
> *


 :0 
its true..


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 02:09 PM~11404180
> *:0
> its true..
> *


Im just saying what I heard.


----------



## Drop'em

I think he didnt like the murals on there. Oh wait did he have murals on the frame ? I seen the trike the yesterday but I didnt ask him. I guess you can change paint jobs alot of times if you are doing it yourself you know. I was at the shop when he was painting it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 09:00 AM~11401640
> *The following is a trike from a homeboy of mine, that is putting in alot of work and Im helping him out on certain things. Yall might know him (RABBIT) THE MOST HATED. He is ROLLERZ ONLY from here in pasadena. Well Big props to him coming a long way. And always changing shit.................ha just like me. lol. What yall think it aint done I told him not ot show till its done but he said FUCK IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THAT STEERING WHEEL..................................
> *


i think that ***** owes me money.make sure you get paid up front


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 03:55 PM~11404089
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I guess he wanted abetter paint job on there. From what I heard
> *


man there you go trying to talk shit again, i woulda repainted it anyways, how would you be able to show something you never paid for...


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 04:17 PM~11404262
> *I think he didnt like the murals on there. Oh wait did he have murals on the frame ? I seen the trike the yesterday but I didnt ask him. I guess you can change paint jobs alot of times if you are doing it yourself you know. I was at the shop when he was painting it.
> *


 :uh: hopefully it dont have bugs in the paint


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 02:13 PM~11404217
> *Im just saying what I heard.
> *


x2..
i liked it..
and then at longview he was like.. i got a surprise for you. :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 21 2008, 02:55 PM~11404585
> *man there you go trying to talk shit again, i woulda repainted it anyways, how would you be able to show something you never paid for...
> *



How am I talking shit if I thought he painted it in the first place. Dont worry about what goes on in here. Dont accuse people if you dont know the whole story.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 04:25 PM~11405343
> *x2..
> i liked it..
> and then at longview he was like.. i got a surprise for you. :0
> *



I liked it too. But I know why he repainted it now.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 21 2008, 03:39 PM~11404977
> *:uh:  hopefully it dont have bugs in the paint
> *


It doesnt, :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 06:32 PM~11405400
> *How am I talking shit if I thought he painted it in the first place. Dont worry about what goes on in here. Dont accuse people if you dont know the whole story.
> *


man you knew exactly who painted that bike....you just trying to make it seem like you didnt......and trust me homie i aint worried about whats going on in here...quite frankly, i couldn't give a fuck less...but it seems you ahve a problem with me, if you do, please let me know....you will see me out and about...just like in dallas, you were three feet from me and didnt say shit, so you can sit here on the comp and talk all your shit...but please, bring that shit up when you see me...thnaks for your time...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 21 2008, 05:51 PM~11406084
> *man you knew exactly who painted that bike....you just trying to make it seem like you didnt......and trust me homie i aint worried about whats going on in here...quite frankly, i couldn't give a fuck less...but it seems you ahve a problem with me, if you do, please let me know....you will see me out and about...just like in dallas, you were three feet from me and didnt say shit, so you can sit here on the comp and talk all your shit...but please, bring that shit up when you see me...thnaks for your time...
> *



If I knew who you were in DALLAS I would dawg, but if you knew who I was you should of said something. I really didnt know who painted it because before he joined ROLLERZ he painted. Im not trying to start no more BS like I said before its time to move forward. I have better things to do than sit here an argue with people that always turning things around


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 10:00 AM~11401640
> *The following is a trike from a homeboy of mine, that is putting in alot of work and Im helping him out on certain things. Yall might know him (RABBIT) THE MOST HATED. He is ROLLERZ ONLY from here in pasadena. Well Big props to him coming a long way. And always changing shit.................ha just like me. lol. What yall think it aint done I told him not ot show till its done but he said FUCK IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THAT STEERING WHEEL..................................
> *



this looks photoshoped


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 21 2008, 07:16 PM~11406819
> *this looks photoshoped
> *


no its really two colores just like the pic :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 07:36 PM~11406975
> *no its really two colores just like the pic :uh:
> *


lol.. rabbit said green was the only color he had..


----------



## AMB1800

whatup brothers :biggrin:  

gotta prepare all the shit for the show tomorrow  plus head of to work  was thinking to take the impala out today to put the halfmoons on it already but don't know if i will have the time to do it...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 22 2008, 02:29 AM~11409650
> *whatup brothers  :biggrin:
> 
> gotta prepare all the shit for the show tomorrow    plus head of to work    was thinking to take the impala out today to put the halfmoons on it already but don't know if i will have the time to do it...
> *



GOOD LUCK AND TAKE PICTURES.


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2 good luck at the show homie wadup with the rest of the family


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2008, 09:14 AM~11410906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Whats so funny ? I dont see nothing funny. :angry: . lol NO IM NOT MAD EITHER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 09:23 AM~11410956
> *Whats so funny ? I dont see nothing funny.  :angry: . lol NO IM NOT MAD EITHER
> *


Im laughing at all the haters. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 22 2008, 05:19 PM~11410585
> *x2 good luck at the show homie wadup with the rest of the family
> *


well its pretty much dead, only me and kevin are showing bikes and D-Low is comming to get the party started nah' mean? :biggrin: :biggrin: impala 63 is comming too but without the car and seeing the weather, theres a chance i don't take the ride either... i'm probaly gonna take the street bike with me so that D-Low can pretend its his and to fill up the place a little, aint takin full display either cuz there are no prices to win so fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 22 2008, 10:09 AM~11411309
> *well its pretty much dead, only me and kevin are showing bikes and D-Low is comming to get the party started nah' mean?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  impala 63 is comming too but without the car and seeing the weather, theres a chance i don't take the ride either... i'm probaly gonna take the street bike with me so that D-Low can pretend its his and to fill up the place a little, aint takin full display either cuz there are no prices to win so fuck it  :biggrin:
> *



Tight. Well still take pics


----------



## AMB1800

yeah don't worry about that, gonna ask D-Low if he wants to take his pro-cam :0


----------



## AMB1800

by the way MILZ: i'm takin your engraved plaque with me to hand it over at your dad, he is going right??? the plaque is still packed in and everything


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 22 2008, 10:38 AM~11411557
> *by the way MILZ: i'm takin your engraved plaque with me to hand it over at your dad, he is going right??? the plaque is still packed in and everything
> *


yeah hes goin dont know if hes comming sat or sun but doesnt realy matter does it?
why isnt impala 63' comming (tell me his real name I forgot :twak: )
say wasup to kev and d-low from me


----------



## AMB1800

he is comming but not with the impala, just like i'm maybe doing too, weather isn't very nice... and no it doesn't matter!


----------



## lowlife-biker

whats impala 63' real name again?


----------



## Drop'em

Hey I just just a call that my new rims are heading this way on a special delivery from the man himself. OLDMOBILEFANATIC................. Check them out MY AVATAR


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 09:46 PM~11416253
> *Hey I just just a call that my new rims are heading this way on a special delivery from the man himself. OLDMOBILEFANATIC.................  Check them out MY AVATAR
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 22 2008, 08:58 PM~11416352
> *:0
> *


I have to order a plaqhe going to BELGIUM. Im waiting for the $$$ to clear my paypal then heading your way


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 10:01 PM~11416379
> *I have to order a plaqhe going to BELGIUM. Im waiting for the $$$ to clear my paypal then heading your way
> *


cool bro  rims look good bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 11:01 PM~11416379
> *I have to order a plaqhe going to BELGIUM. Im waiting for the $$$ to clear my paypal then heading your way
> *


you dont have to wait bro. it will go against credit. try it one day


----------



## AMB1800

:wave:

i'm charging the car up in a few, i hope everything is gonna get in there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 08:46 PM~11416253
> *Hey I just just a call that my new rims are heading this way on a special delivery from the man himself. OLDMOBILEFANATIC.................  Check them out MY AVATAR
> *


looks good but whats the difference with your old ones?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 23 2008, 11:27 AM~11418547
> *looks good but whats the difference with your old ones?
> *


paint color


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 08:46 PM~11416253
> *Hey I just just a call that my new rims are heading this way on a special delivery from the man himself. OLDMOBILEFANATIC.................  Check them out MY AVATAR
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421864


----------



## lowlife-biker

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2008, 11:32 AM~11418574
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421864
> *


i think he knows that. Old boy was trying to make up. But I think he is to far behind.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2008, 09:32 AM~11418574
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421864
> *



Thanks Raul, but I been knowing that. The rims I have now were wrong so he called me up yesterday that he is coming down to deliver. He knows that if he fails I wil show up at this shop like last time.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2008, 11:47 AM~11418644
> *Thanks Raul, but I been knowing that. The rims I have now were wrong so he called me up yesterday that he is coming down to deliver. He knows that if he fails I wil show up at this shop like last time.
> *


ha thats whats up!


----------



## Drop'em

Hey guys we had our meeting today and US here like the founders have decided on some major changes that are going to be happening within the club. Please contact me or REC or LOS-SPIDERMAN and we will let you know what going on through pm only. I also would like to announce that MR. SSSCCCRRREEEWWWHHEEAADD has join the HOUSTON/BAYTOWN FAMILY he was our Dallas guy n now spooky will be there in dallas. 
So feel free to hit us up. Thanks....................................................


----------



## 817Lowrider

Screwhead moved to the H?


----------



## Drop'em

Here are some pics from todays DUB SHOW:










REC, ME, LOS-SPIDERMAN, SCREWHEAD


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## TonyO

Anyone interested in Exclusive pedals like the Legions ones pictured here? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 02:46 AM~11422990
> *Anyone interested in Exclusive pedals like the Legions ones pictured here? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOW BIG ARE THEM HOES


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 24 2008, 10:53 AM~11423012
> *DAMN HOW BIG ARE THEM HOES
> *


3" tall x 6 3/4" long made little longer than stock so the letters didnt come out squashed together.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 01:59 AM~11423028
> *3" tall x 6 3/4" long made little longer than stock so the letters didnt come out squashed together.
> *


damn you can use them for forks ona 12" too lmfao but they look good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 02:59 AM~11423028
> *3" tall x 6 3/4" long made little longer than stock so the letters didnt come out squashed together.
> *


how is it possible to make small pendants?


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2008, 09:14 PM~11421956
> *Hey guys we had our meeting today and US here like the founders have decided on some major changes that are going to be happening within the club. Please contact me or REC or LOS-SPIDERMAN and we will let you know what going on through  pm only. I also would like to announce that MR. SSSCCCRRREEEWWWHHEEAADD has join the HOUSTON/BAYTOWN FAMILY he was our Dallas guy n now spooky will be there in dallas.
> So feel free to hit us up. Thanks....................................................
> *


lookin good at the show homies  

PM sent


----------



## AMB1800

whatup exclusive  

i'm gonna post some pics of the show soon, the show was aight, not alot of lolows but still it was good, the public liked the bikes and we had some good time out there  
milz i gave the plaque to your dad and he brought the shirts and all that, but we have to arrange the payement  i also had a chat with him about impalas and volvos :biggrin:  

finaly i ended up leaving the impala at home, they announced good weather for saturday, guess what: RAIN :uh: then they announced rain for sunday and gues what: NO FUCKING RAIN ALL DAY :uh: :uh: shit is fucked up i realy wanted to take the '4 out


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up world? hadda great time at tha dub show thanx for welcoming me to tha city drop em, rec, an los. ima put "TEXUS" together in juust a sec. ride it around for a lil bit or sumthin.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 25 2008, 08:14 AM~11430646
> *wus up world?  hadda great time at tha dub show thanx for welcoming me to tha city drop em, rec, an los.  ima put "TEXUS"  together in juust a sec. ride it around  for a lil bit or sumthin.
> *



No problem homie, I hope you enjoy H-TOWN better than DALLAS. I told you that down here at the H everything is different. IT'S OUR OWN LITTLE WORLD OF LOWRIDING. I told you LOS was crazy huh!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 25 2008, 03:03 AM~11429800
> *whatup exclusive
> 
> i'm gonna post some pics of the show soon, the show was aight, not alot of lolows but still it was good, the public liked the bikes and we had some good time out there
> milz i gave the plaque to your dad and he brought the shirts and all that, but we have to arrange the payement    i also had a chat with him about impalas and volvos  :biggrin:
> 
> finaly i ended up leaving the impala at home, they announced good weather for saturday, guess what: RAIN  :uh:  then they announced rain for sunday and gues what: NO FUCKING RAIN ALL DAY  :uh:  :uh: shit is fucked up i realy wanted to take the '4 out
> *


good hearing from you brother  
to bad you couldnt take the impala, PM me about that payment thing aight?
 
oh yeah I went to a lil classic car yesterday night and saw a beauty 64 and 63  
pics tonight


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 24 2008, 11:30 AM~11423106
> *damn you can use them for forks ona  12" too lmfao but they look good
> *


Damn they're not THAT big brotha. :nono: They're only a little bigger than stock, and they ARE custom so I mean its not like you gotta stick with stock measurements all the time.



> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 24 2008, 11:42 AM~11423139
> *how is it possible to make small pendants?
> *



Yes its possible to do pendants like this in the appropriate thickness and size. I would probably use 16 ga for pendant, not too thick not too thin.


----------



## DVNRDGRS

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 08:17 AM~11430665
> *No problem homie, I hope you enjoy H-TOWN better than DALLAS. I told you that down here at the H everything is different. IT'S OUR OWN LITTLE WORLD OF LOWRIDING. I told you LOS was crazy huh!
> *



lol yea u did but he got some award winnin idea's. ive always liked houston more than dallas just neva had tha chance to move untill i got outta school.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 25 2008, 01:29 PM~11433299
> *lol yea u did but he got some award winnin idea's. ive always liked houston more than dallas just neva had tha  chance to move untill i got outta school.
> *



Just wait till you go to a meeting, your ass is going to fall laughin hard after we get on REC.


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 01:31 PM~11433312
> *Just wait till you go to a meeting, your ass is going to fall laughin hard after we get on REC.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas

someone send me a pm, what's up


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 25 2008, 05:02 PM~11435348
> *someone send me a pm, what's up
> *



you have to be 5 foot or teller sorry my short friend.lol

pm sent


----------



## noe_from_texas

:tears:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 25 2008, 05:30 PM~11435596
> *  :tears:
> *


I feel you lil man  

wasup dogg how you been


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 01:31 PM~11433312
> *Just wait till you go to a meeting, your ass is going to fall laughin hard after we get on REC.
> *


You mean when I get on you and Rec 
Any who I had a good time at the dub show
I Just want to welcome that boy screwhead to the H
If you need anything just call


----------



## REC

Its going to rain Los you never post on hear


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 25 2008, 09:00 PM~11438130
> *Its going to rain Los  you never post on hear
> *


I know things are going to be different now


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 25 2008, 08:14 AM~11430646
> *wus up world?  hadda great time at tha dub show thanx for welcoming me to tha city drop em, rec, an los.  ima put "TEXUS"  together in juust a sec. ride it around  for a lil bit or sumthin.
> *


thats whats up.. made the move huh..
i guess ill meet you sooner or later..

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 12:26 AM~11438896
> *thats whats up.. made the move huh..
> i guess ill meet you sooner or later..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i met him. he might be darker than you :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 25 2008, 08:58 PM~11438102
> *You mean when I get on you and Rec
> Any who I had a good time at the dub show
> I Just want to welcome that boy screwhead to the H
> If you need anything just call
> *



HEY REC WHO IS THIS GUY........................................ HAHAHAHAHAHA.

ITS GOING TO RAIN. LOL...........


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 25 2008, 10:43 PM~11439035
> *i met him.  he might be darker than you :0
> *



No I think SIC is darker........................ n shorter. lol


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 26 2008, 05:38 AM~11440038
> *No I think SIC is darker........................ n shorter. lol
> *


 :uh: :0 THATS IMPOSSIBLE .........DARKER THAN DARKNESS :0 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

WUZ UP FAM.


----------



## lowlife-biker

wasup homie


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 26 2008, 05:01 AM~11439977
> *HEY REC WHO IS THIS GUY........................................ HAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> ITS GOING TO RAIN. LOL...........
> *


Your dadyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 26 2008, 10:42 AM~11441721
> *Your dadyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *



GET TO WORK CHICKEN.....................................................

I have talked to the people about what we talked about. So here later today or tonight or even tomorrow, it will be changed


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 26 2008, 08:17 AM~11440674
> *WUZ UP FAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NADA JUST CHILLIN .............. :biggrin: EXCLUSIVE IN THE HOUSE I MEAN MIRACLES IN THE HOUSE............... :0 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2008, 10:44 AM~11441742
> *NADA JUST CHILLIN .............. :biggrin: EXCLUSIVE IN THE HOUSE I MEAN MIRACLES IN THE HOUSE...............  :0  :uh:
> *



Wuz up Mr. PORN STAR ! So what up man how the family


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Aug 25 2008, 10:43 PM~11439035-->
> 
> 
> 
> i met him.  he might be darker than you :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Drop'em_@Aug 26 2008, 05:38 AM~11440038
> *No I think SIC is darker........................ n shorter. lol
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

yo


----------



## sic713

hoe


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wus up world? wut it do sic yea im sure we'll meet some time soon.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 26 2008, 10:44 AM~11441738
> *GET TO WORK CHICKEN.....................................................
> 
> I have talked to the people about what we talked about. So here later today or tonight or even tomorrow, it will be changed
> *


cool 
Is time to do that
Let's chang the game
Exclusive all the way 2008----09


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 26 2008, 03:47 PM~11444532
> *cool
> Is time to do that
> Let's chang the game
> Exclusive all the way 2008----09
> *



X2. They aint going to know what hit'em.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 26 2008, 03:05 PM~11444123
> *wus up world? wut it do sic yea im sure we'll meet some time soon.
> *


yea. there should be some upcoming events soon


----------



## LayItLow

Closed until the new topic is started. I'll add a link to it once it is up so everyone can find it.

*NOTE, this topic will be deleted soon so update your bookmarks! The new topic is here:* *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427388*


----------

